# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > vor dem Studium - Studienbeginn >  TMS 2016

## friedel

Fast Oktober und noch immer nichts zum TMS 2016, oder bin ich blind?  ::-oopss: 

Ich bin jedenfalls dabei, und ihr? 

PS: Ich suche auch noch Material zum ben, falls jemand aus dem letzten Jahr noch was zu verkaufen hat, kann er sich gerne bei mir melden  :bhh:

----------


## selina94

Ich hab noch ziemlich viel Material anzubieten  :Smilie:

----------


## Kaddika

Ich werd auch dabei sein; vermutlich irgendwo im Westen!  :hmmm...:

----------


## luisafunck

Ich bin auch dabei ! in ffm  :Smilie:

----------


## Sternchenhase

Ich hab den TMS 2013 geschrieben und hatte Prozentrang 90.
Falls jemand Fragen hat, helfe ich gerne  :Grinnnss!: .
Ich hab euch mal mein Ergebnis angefgt, damit ihr seht, dass man auch in einigen Sachen unterirdisch schlecht sein darf und trotzdem ein guter TMS dabei rauskommen kann  :Grinnnss!: .

Liebe Gre, viel Erfolg und stresst euch nicht zu sehr!

EDIT:  Bitte PNfunktion aktivieren, wenn ihr eine PN schickt.

TMS.jpg

----------


## Tortellini07

Ich schliee mich dem Angebot von sternchenhase an - hab dieses Jahr mit einem PR von 100 teilgenommen, und biete ebenfalls meine Hilfe an!  :Smilie:

----------


## Greezi2510

Ich bin auch dabei nchstes Jahr . Mache grade noch ein fsj im Krankenhaus um die Wartezeit zu berbrcken . 
Seid ihr noch in der Schule oder habt ihr dieses Jahr Abi gemacht ?

----------


## jaca19

Hi, wollte mal fragen wie lange man ungefhr fr den TMS lernen sollte. Habe gehrt, dass man sich 1-3 Monate auf den TMS vorbereiten soll, wenn mglich.  Stimmt das ? Und welche Bcher sind zu empfehlen (auer die zwei vom Hersteller des TMS) ?  :Smilie:

----------


## ili96

> Ich hab den TMS 2013 geschrieben und hatte Prozentrang 90.
> Falls jemand Fragen hat, helfe ich gerne .
> Ich hab euch mal mein Ergebnis angefgt, damit ihr seht, dass man auch in einigen Sachen unterirdisch schlecht sein darf und trotzdem ein guter TMS dabei rauskommen kann .
> 
> Liebe Gre, viel Erfolg und stresst euch nicht zu sehr!
> Anhang 29232



wie lange und wie intensiv hast du fr den TMS gelernt gehabt?

----------


## inestinumtenue

ich bin nchstes Jahr auch dabei & lieb von euch, dass ihr helfen ollt. Find ich cool  :Smilie:  !

----------


## patrix

bin auch dabei 2016  :Smilie:  mache mein abitur erst 2017, aber ich denke, dann habe ich nicht so viel stress whrend der abiturzeit  :Smilie:

----------


## Sternchenhase

Hey Sport96  :Grinnnss!: 

Wenn ich dir antworten soll, musst du entweder deine Nachrichtenfunktion freischalten oder mir eine PN mit deiner Mailadresse schicken  :bhh: .

LG

----------


## ValentinM.

Hi liebe TMSler  :Grinnnss!: 

Stehe euch auch gerne mit Rat zur Seite.
Ich habe dieses Jahr am TMS erfolgreich teilgenommen  :Grinnnss!: 
(..beende aber jetzt erst noch meine Ausbildung zum GuK)

Ich glaube der wichtigste Rat - auer sich ausreichend vorzubereiten - ist, sich nicht verrckt machen zu lassen.  Ein groes Ziel des Tests ist es zu sehen, ob Ihr mit dem Stress, der durch den enormen Zeitdruck immer entsteht, umgehen knnt. Also macht euch nicht verrckt und findet Ruhe in dem Gedanken euch ausreichend vorbereitet zu haben und sonst auf anderen Wegen ins Studium zu finden  :Top: 

Ich selbst habe mich 3 Monate lang ca. 5-7h pro Woche auf den Test vorbereitet. Hat fr 97% gereicht.

In diesem Sinne, vielleicht sieht man sich ja im Oktober des nchsten Jahres in Regensburg oder Wrzburg :Love: 

PS: Gerne verkaufe ich euch auch meine bungsunterlagen:

*TMS & EMS Der Leitfaden*, Med Gurus 2. Auflage (leichte Gebrauchsspuren - auf einer handvoll Seiten wurden Tipps angemarkert)
*Schlauchfiguren im TMS & EMS*, Med Gurus 2. Auflage (keine Markierungen, wie neu)
*Muster zuordnen im EMS & TMS*, Med Gurus 1. Auflage (leichte Gebrauchsspuren - auf zwei Seiten wurden Tipps angemarkert)
*Konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten im TMS & EMS*, Med Gurus 4. Auflage (24 der 30 Konzentrationstests noch vorhanden, die Seiten sind jedoch herausgelst, um sie besser kopieren zu knnen)
*Textverstndnis im TMS & EMS*, 4. Auflage (27 der 37 bungstexte unbearbeitet, Tipps und bearbeitete Aufgaben sind markiert)
*BD.5 - Diagramme u. Tabellen:* medi train, 8. Auflage (eine handvoll Angaben angemarkert, sonst neuwertig)
*BD.4 - Muster zuordnen:* medi train, 6. Auflage (neuwertig)
*BD.2 - Figuren u. Fakten lernen:* medi train, 6. Auflage (lediglich leichte Gebrauchsspuren)

Im Paket fr 80 incl. Versand, falls jemand Interesse hat, PN an mich.


-------------------------Ist verkauft------------------------------

----------


## Medizinerin94

Habe auch noch viel bungsmaterial  :Smilie:  

_Ebay-Link entfernt, s. Forenregeln!_

----------


## peppi89

Hi, 
ich mchte auch nchstes Jahr den Test machen.
Ich bin noch am grbeln, ob ich einen Vorbereitungskurs machen soll.
Wie viele Anbieter solcher Vorbereitungskurse gibt es in Deutschland?
Welcher Anbieter ist am besten? 

Danke fr eure Hilfe!

----------


## ehemaliger User_01072016-1

Ich mache den auch nchstes Jahr, whrend meines Abiturs.

----------


## luisafunck

> Hi, 
> ich mchte auch nchstes Jahr den Test machen.
> Ich bin noch am grbeln, ob ich einen Vorbereitungskurs machen soll.
> Wie viele Anbieter solcher Vorbereitungskurse gibt es in Deutschland?
> Welcher Anbieter ist am besten? 
> 
> Danke fr eure Hilfe!


Alsonim wurde cch Berlin empfohlen. Ich dachte mit so 'okey wenn das 150  kostet, dann werde ich das investieren.' Aber dann der Schock ! 650   :Big Grin:  ich weiss ja nicht wie ihr das seht, aber meiner Meinung nach ist das total bertrieben  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sternchenhase

Also ich habe 2013 den 5-tgigen von Meditrain gemacht fr 850 oder irgendwie sowas.

*Ganz allgemein:*
Man braucht keinen Vorbereitungskurs.
Auch wenn ihr den Vorbereitungskurs macht, msst ihr euch hinsetzen und genausoviel trainieren wie die anderen.

Mir persnlich hat er geholfen, weil ich einmal Schritt fr Schritt durch die Untertests gefhrt wurde, dazu was erklrt und dann gebt wurde. Ich war davor einfach total planlos an die Sache rangegangen, So konnte ich mich dann beim Training ein bisschen strukturieren, da man auch Tipps in puncto "Wie lerne ich am besten auf diesen Test bekommen" hat (Simon, mein Dozent, hat in der FB-TMS-Gruppe eine Anleitung dazu gepostet).

Eigentlich schafft das aber auch jeder selbst. Tipps und Tricks stehen in den allgemein kommerziell erwerblichen bungsheften oder man fragt hier im Thread  :hmmm...: .

*Zu den Anbietern:*
Ich war mit Meditrain ganz happy (Preis ist natrlich stark bertrieben), hatten einen sehr coolen und engagierten Dozenten.
hnliches habe ich aber auch von Freundinnen von CCH und noch irgendeinem Anbieter gehrt. Es ist eigtl. auch egal, welchen Anbieter ihr nehmt, die gucken voneinander alles ab und kochen alle nur mit Wasser.
Nicht so Gutes habe ich von IFS mitbekommen.

*Zum TMS-Lernen:*
Anfangen: Sptestens im Januar solltet ihr regelmig was machen.
Wie? Meine Ideallsung (gerade im Nachhinein) ist es, sich von Fritest/Meditrain/MedGuru... zu jedem Untertest ein Heftchen zu holen, da dort ja die "Anleitungen" zum Lsen eines Untertests drin sind.
Und dann kann ich noch t-med wirklich empfehlen. Dort bekommt man sehr viel bungsmaterial und kann  es sich tw sogar selbst generieren. Sind dann zwar keine Anleitungen dabei, aber die hat man ja in den Heftchen.

Kopfrechnen & Formelumstellen mit Hilfe von kostenlosen Online-Tools ben. Skizzen zeichnen knnen rettet euch auch so manchen Punkt (einfach auf Wikipedia was zu AIDS/Alkalose+Azidose aufrufen und dann zeichnen).

*DRINGEND EMPFEHLEN...* kann ich einen Probedurchlauf des TMS, und zwar einen echten (also ganzen Tag, exakte Zeiteinteilung...). Bestenfalls sogar am Anfang, damit ihr wisst, was auf euch zukommt, und einen gegen Ende.
Dafr wren dann die beiden erhltlichen Originaltests ganz gut.

----------


## Medizinerin94

Ich habe auch noch einiges an bungsmaterial anzubieten  :Smilie: 

#1 Taste the Test Bd. 1 (Medtest) - neuwertig
#2 Taste the Test Bd. 2 (Medtest) - neuwertig 
#3 Figuren und Fakten lernen (Medtest) - sehr guter Zustand
#4 Mathematik im Test (Medtest) - sehr guter Zustand 
#5 Muster zuordnen und Schlauchfiguren (Medtest) - sehr guter Zustand
#6Fakten lernen (Prpkurs) - sehr guter Zustand 
#7 Figuren lernen (Prpkurs) - sehr guter Zustand
#8 Schlauchfiguren (Prpkurs) - sehr guter Zustand 
#9 Textverstndnis (Prpkurs) - neuwertig 
#10 Aufgabensammlung zu den Untertests: Muster zuordnen, Schlauchfiguren, Figuren und Fakten lernen (GCA Verlag) - guter Zustand 
#11 Vollstndige Testsimulation 1 (GCA Verlag) - sehr guter Zustand
--> Bcher vom GCA Verlag gibt es im Handel so nicht mehr zu kaufen! 
#12 Der neue Test zum Medizinstudium (IZOP-Institut, Hahner Verlag) - sehr guter Zustand
--> ebenfalls nicht mehr im Handel erhltlich! Eine vollstndige Testsimulation! 
#13 IFS Studentenkurse Ordner - einige Aufgaben markiert 
--> der Ordner deckt alle Untertests ab und ist sonst nur erhltlich wenn man den Kurs belegt hat! 
#14 FRITEST Paket Habe alle Untertests davon, sprich: Konzentrationstests (15€) (einer davon kam dieses Jahr dran, hatte somit 100%), Muster zuordnen (13€), Schlauchfiguren (13€), Figuren lernen (10€), Fakten lernen (10€), sowie die MedSim also eine komplette Simulation (20€) Fritest ist vom Niveau her deutlich schwerer als der echte Test und somit perfekt zur Vorbereitung, damit kommt einem der echte Test viel leichter vor! Die Hefte sind im Handel nicht mehr erhltlich!
Bei Fragen knnt ihr euch gerne melden  :Smilie:  LG

----------


## Baghira91

Hallo, ich verkaufe auch noch mein TMS-Vorbereitungspaket, das Bcher von verschiedenen Anbietern enthlt.
Das Paket beinhaltet:
Medgurus
TMS & EMS - der Leitfaden (29,90)
Muster zuordnen (15,90)
Figuren / Fakten (15,90)
Konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten (15,90)
Textverstndnis (19,90)
Schlauchfiguren (15,90)
Mathe Leitfaden (19,90)
Fritest
Figuren lernen (Originalpreis 12,90)
Fakten lernen (12,90)
Muster zuordnen (15,90)
Schlauchfiguren (15,90)
Konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten (18,90)
ITB Consulting (Hrsg.) Test fr med. Studiengnge - Originalversion 1 des TMS, 5.Auflage (12,95)
ITB Consulting (Hrsg.) Test fr med. Studiengnge - Originalversion 2 des TMS, 5.Auflage (12,95)
Medtest
Mini-Med-Test (Muster, Schlauch, medizinisch-naturwissenschaftliches Grundverstndnis, Diagramme & Tabellen, Strategieblatt fr Textverstndnis) (37,00)
Mathematik im Test (32,00)
Meditrain
Den Eignungstest fr das Medizinstudium TMS/EMS erfolgreich trainieren (Aufgabensammlung mit 204 Aufgaben) (26,90)
Lsungsheft zu: Den Eignungstest fr das Medizinstudium TMS/EMS erfolgreich trainieren (11,95)
Aufgabensammlung (zu den Untertests Figuren / Fakten, Muster zuordnen, Schlauchfiguren) (19,95)
Aufgabensammlung zum Untertest quantitative und formale Probleme (11,95)
Ich habe fr das ganze Material ca. 360€ ausgegeben. Die beiden Bcher von Medtest sind in einem gebrauchten Zustand (habe sie nicht neu gekauft), aber trotzdem nutzbar. Im Buch Textverstndnis von Medgurus sind die ersten acht Texte mit Textmarker bearbeitet, die restlichen 29 jedoch wie neu.
Bis auf diese drei Ausnahmen sind smtliche Bcher wie neu, da ich meist mit Kopien oder wenn mit Bleistift gearbeitet habe.
Ich wrde am liebsten alles im Paket verkaufen, damit es mit dem Versand einfacher ist. Dafr wrde ich dann gern 200€ zzgl Versand haben wollen (schtze den Versand auf 15€).
Wenn jemand alle Bcher haben mchte, lege ich gerne noch meine Stoppuhr kostenlos dazu, die ich persnlich sehr ntzlich fand  :Top: 
Bei Interesse gerne PN!

----------


## Melina93

Leute, blo keine Vorbereitungskurse. Bilder knnt ihr euch auch zu Hause angucken, ehrlich. 
Ist wirklich reine bungssache  :Smilie:

----------


## lillingwer

Hey, ich habe 2015 den tms geschrieben und hab daher noch so einige bungsmaterialieren bei mir. Im Forenflohmarkt habe ich gerade mal meine Anzeige aktualisiert. Von den fritest Bchern ber MEDI TRAIN ist einiges dabei :Smilie:  

Ich habe es leider nicht mehr geschafft alle Bcher zu bearbeiten, aber ich hatte im TMS 80% erreicht 😊 also ich denke, wenn man alle Materialien von mir durcharbeitet schafft man locker mehr ;)

----------


## Vicky-Ricky

ich bin 2016 auch dabei  :Smilie: 
denkt ihr dass es sehr anstrengend wird neben dem Abi fr den TMS zu lernen?

----------


## Sternchenhase

Ja.
Ich habe ihn nach dem Abi gemacht, und bin froh drum. Ich konzentriere mich lieber auf eine Sache komplett, das hat man im Studium leider auch nicht.
Es wird immer jemand kommen, der sagen wird: "Also ich habe ihn whrend des Abis gemacht und habe 100%", aber bei mir wrs definitv nicht so gelaufen. Muss sich jeder selbst einschtzen knnen  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## medigirl18

Hey Leute

ich bin ganz neu mit dabei im Forum  :Smilie: 
Ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher, aber ich denke, es gibt noch keinen Thread fr den TMS 2016, oder ?
Da dachte ich, ich erstelle den Mal schnell, weil ich angefangen habe zu lernen und mir immer wieder neue Fragen kommen... Vielleicht kann man die ja dann gemeinsam bewltigen. Wrde mich freuen  :Smilie: 

_-Beitrag verschoben (el suenio Moderation)-_

----------


## medigirl18

Ups, hab wohl bersehen, dass es das schon gibt. Danke ! 
Ich htte ne Frage zu den Utensilien, die ihr mitgenommen habt. Ich hab ein bisschen Panik, dass ich die falschen Stifte etc. mitnehme. Man darf ja nur Filzstifte mitnehmen. Da habe ich an schwarze bzw. blaue STABILOS gedacht. Habt ihr da etwas anderes, besseres im Kopf? Ich wei, dass das so Kleinkram ist, aber ich will nicht schon beim Anmelden scheitern :P und was habt ihr euch zu Essen mitgenommen und wie habt ihr es verpackt? 
Zum Lernen: Ich habe die Originalbcher und die Bcher von Frietest. Ich habe allerdings noch Probleme im Bereich "Quantitative und formale Probleme" und "med.-nat. Grundverstndis. Ich wollte nachfragen, welche bungsbcher da gut sind. Ich habe oft gelesen, dass die Aufgaben im Originalbuch einfacher sind als im TMS selbst, daher habe ich ein bisschen Panik, weil ich noch nicht einmal mit den Aufgaben von den Originalbchern zurecht komme(also nur in diesen zwei Bereichen). 
Wrde mich ber Antworten freuen  :Smilie:

----------


## BloodyMaryOntherocks

Hallo, sind euch eventuell irgendwelche Online Kurse bekannt, um fr den Test vorbereitet werden zu knnen?

----------


## Sternchenhase

Was ist fr dich ein Online-Kurs genau? Eine Seite, wo du fr alle Untertests online bst oder auch wo online Material bereitgestellt wird zum ben?

Ganz allgemein wrde ich weniger Vertrauen in Online-Kurse ersterer Art setzen. Der TMS ist auch auf Papier und es macht ab und an einfach einen Unterschied. Muster haben bei mir viel besser auf Papier geklappt als online.

Studymed bietet derartige Kurse an, fand ich aber ehrlich gesagt nicht so berauschend. Waren zum TMS 2013 noch sehr viele Fehler drin.

Ansonsten kann ich immer tmed empfehlen, zumindest den Kurs mit den Konzetrationstests und den mit den Mustern. Die hatte ich nmlich und ich fand das mit dem Selber-Konfigurieren ganz gut beim Konzentrationsteil  :Smilie: . Und das man soviel bungsmaterial hatte.

Eine App soll es inzwischen auch schon geben o.O

----------


## sarahlisa94

Hallo (: ich mache den test auch 2016 und habe einfach null Lust alleine zu lernen. ich wohne in hannover und wrde es super finden eine lerngruppe zu grnden. ich hab schon gefhlt 1 Mio. Bcher gekauft von daher wren wir gut ausgestattet. jemand dabei der Interesse htte ? (: 

Liebe gre sarah

----------


## Ch3rie

Sollte jemand von euch noch ein paar Lernmaterialen zur TMS-Vorbereitung bentigen: Ich wrde smtliche Vorbereitungsbcher gerne verkaufen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## skalpellbitte

Wei jemand, ab vielviel Uhr man sich bermorgen anmelden kann? Ab Mitternacht?
Hab echt Angst, dass ich morgens auf die Seite gehe und mein Wunschort belegt ist  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sternchenhase

Neeee  :Grinnnss!: 

Keine Sorge, so schnell gehts nicht. Es sind zum Teil echt riesige Kapazitten.
Ich hab mich glaube ich mittags oder so angemeldet, aber mein Wunschort wre noch 4 Wochen spter verfgbar gewesen.
Hochschulsport ist da kein Vergleich  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## ValentinM.

> Ich htte ne Frage zu den Utensilien, die ihr mitgenommen habt. Ich hab ein bisschen Panik, dass ich die falschen Stifte etc. mitnehme. Man darf ja nur Filzstifte mitnehmen. Da habe ich an schwarze bzw. blaue STABILOS gedacht. Habt ihr da etwas anderes, besseres im Kopf? Ich wei, dass das so Kleinkram ist, aber ich will nicht schon beim Anmelden scheitern :P und was habt ihr euch zu Essen mitgenommen und wie habt ihr es verpackt?


Also zu den Stiften: Ich hatte stinknormale Fineliner von Stabilo dabei, einen in blau und einen in schwarz; das sind glaube ich eh die einzig erlaubten Farben, wenn ich mich noch richtig erinnere. Letztes Jahr wurde schon drber gesprochen, ob man nicht auch Stifte mit einer greren Spitze nehmen knnte, davon ist aber in meinen Augen eher abzuraten: Gerade im Untertest "konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten" htte ich nicht gerne eine breite Stiftspitze.  :hmmm...: 

Zum Essen mitgenommen hab ich einen Salat mit Putenstreifen und Pinienkernen.  :Grinnnss!:  (War der nicht ganz ernst gemeinte Tipp von einem der Dozenten im MEDAt-H Vorbereitungskurs  :bhh: ) Das ganze hab ich in eine groe Tupperbox und zum Tragen und fr die Kontrollen in so ein Plastik-Sackerl gepackt. Zustzlich hatte ich noch Traubenzucker fr die jeweils letzten 10 Minuten am Vor- bzw. Nachmittag dabei. 
War schlussendlich viel zu viel, weil ich wohl eher auf fight and flight getrimmt war.  :Grinnnss!:  Aber trotzem kann ich nur empfehlen was richtig Gutes mitzunehmen, auf das man sich dann whrend des Vormittags freuen kann.

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Zum Essen mitgenommen hab ich einen Salat mit Putenstreifen und Pinienkernen.  (War der nicht ganz ernst gemeinte Tipp von einem der Dozenten im MEDAt-H Vorbereitungskurs )


Bei uns im Kurs hie es Nudelsalat (Vollkornnudeln)  :bhh: .

Whrend des Tests hatte ich auch berhaupt keinen Hunger, dafr aber als ich dann in der Bahn nach Hause sa und die Anspannung nachlie  :Grinnnss!: . Auf dem Tisch hatte ich noch ein paar Nsse zum Nebenherknabbern, das war ganz gut.




> Aber trotzem kann ich nur empfehlen was richtig Gutes mitzunehmen, auf das man sich dann whrend des Vormittags freuen kann.


Absolut  :bhh: . Obwohl ich an dem Vormittag nicht ans Essen gedacht habe.

----------


## medigirl18

Danke fr die Antworten  :Smilie:  Habt ihr euch auch eine Stoppuhr angelegt ? Man bekommt ja anscheinend nur ein Start und ein Stop Zeichen und es soll anscheinend nirgendwo eine Uhr hngen. Daher sei es hilfreich selber eine Uhr mitzubringen, habe ich gelesen. Wrdet ihr auch dazu raten? Hat euch das geholfen oder eher gestresst? Und habt ihr euch da eine bestimmte Uhr mitgenommen? Es sind ja auch wieder nicht alle Uhren erlaubt... Es msste zur Not ja auch eine normale Armbanduhr gengen? 
Was ich auch nicht ganz verstanden habe: Bekommen wir dort Schmierbltter? Vor allem bei Rechnungen braucht man doch etwas zum schreiben... also liegen da einfach unsere Schmierbltter herum und wir drfen sie nach belieben fr jede Aufgabe benutzen oder gibt es da wieder Beschrnkungen? (was meiner Meinung nach eigentlich nicht mglich wre, da man ja sonst von jedem die Bltter zwischendurch einsammeln msste etc) Wie ist es dann aber zb bei der Merkphase? Da darf man sich doch nichts notieren? Wie kontrollieren die das denn ?

----------


## Sternchenhase

1.) Stopppuhr: Ich hatte eine dabei, weil ich sonst den berblick verloren htte, wann was anfngt. Plus eine Armbanduhr. Man schafft es definitiv auch "nur" mit einer Armbanduhr, die Stoppuhr hat mich zeitweise schon genervt.

2.) Keine Schmierbltter. Du bekommst die Bltter mit deinen Aufgabenstellungen ausgeteilt, dann eine Einweisung und dann geht es los. Du hast sperat einen Antwortbogen, wo du deine Antworten ankreuzt, auf den Blttern mit den Aufgabenstellungen kannst du machen was du willst, musst sie am Ende des Untertests aber auch abgeben.

3.) Merkphase: Da darfst du nichts markieren. Die Bltter mit den Aufgaben werden auch sofort nach Beenden der Aufgabe wieder eingesammelt.

----------


## ValentinM.

Also bezglich der Uhr kann ich dir diesen Wecker empfehlen:
TFA 38.2024 Elektronischer Tiger (so heit der zumindest in Amazon) 

Das ist ein Kchenwecker der sich stumm schalten lsst. Zustzlich kann man 3 Zeiten voreinstellen und auf Knopfdruck abrufen. Das war ganz praktisch, weil ich so 60, 20, und 8 Minuten sofort eingestellt hatte - man muss weniger rum drcken. Zustzlich leuchtet da so eine LED grn und rot, wenn die Zeit abgelaufen ist. 

Schmierbltter werden mit ausgeteilt, aber nur in einigen Untertests. Diese werden dann auch wieder eingesammelt, hnlich wie whrend des Abiturs. Genauer wei ich das aber nicht mehr.

----------


## ValentinM.

Ah sorry, bez. der Schmierbltter hat Sternchenhase recht. Das waren dann wahrscheinlich nur die Angabenbltter. Wei das alles nicht mehr so genau.  ;)

----------


## ili96

hey.

An die, die den TMS bereits gemacht haben.. Bitte um ehrliche Antwort :

da ich einfach bis auf 2 Monate vor dem test nicht zum vorbereiten komme, wollte ich fragen, ob die 2 Monate eine gute Vorbereitungszeit darstellen...
oder ist das zu wenig ?

Oder dann doch lieber lngere Vorbereitung und 2017 versuchen? 
Ich wei, dass es immer von der Person abhngig ist. Aber dennoch lassen sich doch gewisse Tendenzen feststellen. Oder? 

Danke!

----------


## ValentinM.

Nachdem ich eh glaube, dass das Ergebnis des Tests am meisten davon abhngt wie zuverichtlich man ihn antritt wrde ich dir sagen: 2 Monate intensive Vorbereitung knnen gut reichen, aber ob sie Dir reichen musst Du entscheiden. 
Ich glaube die MedGurus haben auch im TMS Leitfaden eine Statistik angefhrt die Zeigt, dass so 50-70h Vorbereitung optimal sein soll. (hab den Leitfaden nicht zur Hand, ist also nur meine vage Erinnerung  :hmmm...:  ) -Das sollte man ja in 2 Monaten erreichen. 

Aber wie gesagt: Finde einen guten Plan B falls der Test nicht so ausfllt, wie du das blauchst! Damit legst du IMHO die beste Grundlage fr einen sehr guten Test.

Und wenn du Dich an dem Tag vor dem Test noch nicht bereit fhlen solltest, dann geh einfach nicht hin - die Mglichkeit ihn das Jahr darauf zu machen verfllt dadurch nicht.

----------


## philippd

Hi, hat sich hier jemand ohne Hilfe von Erluterungen und Vorbereitungskursen/-bchern von Drittanbietern, sprich nur mit Hilfe der Originalteste und kostenlos verfgbaren Materialien, erfolgreich vorbereitet?
(Ich werde erstmal einen Test simulieren um zu schauen wo ich Schwierigkeiten habe und dann gegebenenfalls mir Zusatzmaterialien kaufen um etwas zu verstehen oder mehr zu ben. Mich wrde nur interessieren wie andere das gehandhabt haben)

Gibt es eurer Meinung nach gengend kostenloses Material (abgesehen von den kostenpflichtigen Originaltests) um sich angemessen vorzubereiten?

Ist es naiv-optimistisch zu glauben, dass die wenigen empfohlenen Tipps zur Vorbereitung in der Infobroschre tatschlich ausreichen? Die meisten hier sind der Meinung der Test sei bungssache whrend laut Infobroschre der Test angeblich Fhigkeiten messe, welche "das Resultat langjhriger Lern- und Entwicklungsprozesse" seien.

----------


## Xabi

Diese "langjhrigen" Entwicklungsprozesse kann man sich anlernen. Das ist fr mich Fakt, mag aber auch bei jedem anders sein. Ich hab meine Punktzahlen in bestimmten Bereichen (Muster, Schlauchfiguren, Figuren&Fakten, Konzentrationstest) mit meinen bungen jedenfalls deutlich gesteigert.

----------


## ValentinM.

Dessweiteren geht es bei der Vorbereitung auch darum die Aufgabenstellungen blind zu beherrschen, wer im Test anfngt auf seine "langjhrigen Entwicklungsprozesse" zurckzugreifen und sich den Aufgaben erstmalig stellt verschenkt einfach Zeit. Das kann funktionieren muss es aber nicht. 

In irgend einer TMS Gruppe (2015 oder 2014) hat ein Forenmitglied, als die Ergebnisse bekannt waren, gepostet "ohne einen Cent fr Materialien ausgegeben zu haben" sehr gut abgeschnitten zu haben.

Edit: Ah hab ihn gefunden, das war zizou#10 mit 93%; Das ist aber auch sein einziger Post, aber vielleicht kann er sich hier ja mal melden ;)

----------


## medigirl18

ok, tut mir leid wenn ich jetzt immer noch damit nerve...ABER hattet ihr auch Ohropax dabei ? Ich habe von einer Freundin gehrt, dass sie sehr leicht von anderen abgelenkt wurde, vor allem wenn alle stndig am umblttern waren. Das hat sie anscheinend echt nervs gemacht  :Big Grin:  brigens hat einer von euch in Mannheim oder Hockenheim den Test gemacht ? Hat man eigentlich immer Einzeltische ? Zu den bungsbchern: Wrdet ihr auch die Bcher von meditrain empfehlen? Ich habe bald kein bungsmaterial mehr und wollte mir neue Bcher anlegen. Ich habe ber Meditrain immer unterschiedliches gelesen. Wie siehts bei euch aus ?  :Smilie:  

merciii

----------


## ZoppoTromp

Gre,

ich fr meinen Teil habe mich letztes Jahr hauptschlich mit den Originaltests und ein paar kostenlosen Onlinesachen vorbereitet.
Obendrein habe ich mir aber ,wie ich zugeben muss, nicht lange vor dem Test noch je ein kleines Heft fr Muster und den Kreuzchentest besorgt, weil ich das Gefhl hatte, dass mir speziell dort etwas mehr bung auch nicht schadet. Eins der Originalhefte habe ich mir geliehen, ich kam also so auf ca. 40 Euro insgesamt. Das ist finde ich noch im Rahmen.
Hat letzten Endes fr deutlich ber 90% gereicht.
Ich wrde also empfehlen, erst einmal so ein wenig zu ben und wenn man meint, in bestimmten Themenbereichen sei man noch ausbaufhig, sich dort vielleicht noch etwas Zusatzmaterial zu holen; sich von Anfang an mit bungsmaterial einzudecken, das man dann nicht bearbeitet, ist Unsinn und Vorbereitungskursen stehe ich auch eher skeptisch gegenber.

Ohropax kann man mitnehmen, wenn man glaubt, dass einen das Seitengeraschel strt; das ist nmlich tatschlich in so groen Hallen unberhrbar. Mich wrden allerdings eher die Stpsel stren.
Bei uns gab es Doppeltische,der Test war in zwei Versionen gegeben mit den gleichen Aufgaben, aber in unterschiedlicher Reihenfolge,sodass man die Kreuze nicht vom Nachbarn kopieren konnte.

----------


## MindfulMedicalStudent

Natrlich gibt es Teilnehmer, die ohne groartige Vorbereitung einen auerordentlich guten Test ablegen - und ich muss zugeben, dass ich gerne so intelligent wre, um hnliches von mir behaupten zu knnen!  ::-oopss: 
Ich habe mir einfach freigenommen und rund 3 Monate in die Vorbereitung investiert. Benutzt habe ich dabei zahlreiche MediTrain und MedGuru Bcher, sowie den "Faller". Die Konsequenz hat sich fr mich mit einen Standardwert von 129 bezahlt gemacht. 
Take-home-message: Vielleicht habt ihr die Begabung, es ohne derartige Vorbereitung zu schaffen, und wenn nicht, setzt euch einfach hin. Alles ist erlernbar. Und am Ende zhlt nur der Studienplatz, nicht der weg dorthin!  :Jump:

----------


## Nilorak

Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich den Unterschied nicht: was zhlt denn mehr, Standardwert oder Prozentrang, bzw. ist das das gleiche oder wie ist das? Die TMS Seite habe ich natrlich schon studiert, aber mir wird das irgendwie einfach nicht klar.

----------


## MindfulMedicalStudent

"Allgemein gilt: Ist der Standardwert bei einer Aufgabengruppe grer als 100, dann wurde eine berdurchschnittliche Leistung erbracht. Liegt der Standardwert unter 100, dann hat die Kandidatin bzw. der Kandidat ein unterdurchschnittliches Resultat erzielt - immer bezogen auf die Gesamtzahl aller Teilnehmenden. "Durchschnitt" ist hier nicht umgangssprachlich zu verstehen - unter lauter Guten ist der "etwas Schwchere" absolut gesehen immer noch gut!
Etwa 34 Prozent aller Testteilnehmenden liegen mit ihren Standardwerten zwischen 100 und 110; ebenso viele erzielen Werte zwischen 90 und 100. Etwa 48 Prozent aller Teilnehmenden erreichen Werte zwischen 100 und 120; ebenso viele erreichen Werte zwischen 80 und 100. Nur je zirka 2 Prozent aller Testteilnehmenden erlangen Werte, die hher als 120 oder niedriger als 80 sind.
Und warum das Ganze? Die Umrechnung in Standardwerte ermglicht es, Resultate aus verschiedenen Aufgabengruppen direkt miteinander oder mit dem Ergebnis im Gesamttest zu vergleichen, auch wenn die einzelnen Aufgabengruppen unterschiedlich viele Aufgaben umfassen. Ferner erlaubt sie den Vergleich von Testergebnissen aus unterschiedlichen Jahren. 
[...]
Der ebenfalls berichtete "Prozentrang" gibt an, wie viel Prozent der Testteilnehmenden ein niedrigeres oder allenfalls gleich gutes Ergebnis erzielt haben. Bei einem Prozentrang zwischen 30 und 70 wird das Testresultat als durchschnittlich eingestuft. Im Unterschied zu den Standardwerten erlauben Differenzen zwischen Prozentrangangaben keinen Rckschluss auf das Ausma des Unterschieds zwischen den zugrunde liegenden Punktwerten. Ein Beispiel: Ein Prozentrang von 94,5 besagt, dass 5,5 Prozent (100 minus 94,5) aller Testteilnehmenden besser abgeschnitten haben. 94,5 Prozent haben damit ein gleich gutes oder schlechteres Ergebnis erzielt."

Zitiert von www.tms-info.org

----------


## wmwiebke

Hallo ihr Lieben,
ich hatte dieses Jahr den TMS mitgeschrieben und habe noch ein paar sehr gute bungsmaterialien zu verkaufen (7 Bcher fr insgesamt 120 Euro). Die Bcher befinden sich alle in einem sehr guten Zustand, es sind keine Markierung oder Zeichnung drin. Da ich vorzeitig einen Studienplatz bekommen habe, wurden sie auch kaum benutzt. 

- Mathematik im Test von das medtest Team, Originalpreis 32 Euro
-Den Eignungstest zum MedizinstudiumTMS/EMS erfolgreich trainieren BD.2 - Figuren u. Fakten lernen von meditrain, Originalpreis 27,95 Euro
-Den Eignungstest zum Medizinstudium TMS/EMS erfolgreich trainieren BD.5 Diagramme u. Tabellen von meditrain Originalpreis 32 Euro
-Aufgabensammlung zu den Untertests: Figuren lernen,Fakten lernen,Muster zuordnen,Schlauchfiguren von meditrain, Originalpreis 19,95 Euro      (Ist auch noch Original verschweit)
-Den EMS/TMS erfolgreich trainieren, BD.8 Konzentrationstest von meditrain, Originalpreis 22,90 Euro
-ITB Consulting (Hrsg.) Test fr med. Studiengnge- Originalversion 1 des TMS, 5.Aufl., Originalpreis 12,95 Euro
-Mathe Leitfaden fr den EMS & TMS 2015 - Quantitative und formale Probleme: Vorbereitung auf den Medizinertest 2015 von Alexander Hetzel, Originalpreis 19,90 Euro

Wer Interesse an den Bchern hat, kann sich gerne bei mir melden  :Smilie: 
Liebe Gre und einen schnen Abend noch,
Wiebke  :Smilie:

----------


## te-cat

Ich bereite mich fr den TMS 2016 vor  :Grinnnss!: .

Dabei bin ich auf folgendes im Internet gestoen: http://www.ztd.ch/w/index.php?title=...ngsreport_2014
"Man kann durch selbstndige Vorbereitung mit den ffentlich zugnglichen Vorbereitungsmaterialien (oder noch besser durch gemeinsame Vorbereitung in Gruppen) genauso erfolgreich sein, wie durch den Besuch kommerzieller Vorbereitungskurse."

Demnach ist die idealste Vorbereitung die Vorbereitung in der Gruppe. 
Bereitet sich auch jemand fr 2016 vor bzw. hat dies noch vor und htte Lust eine Trainingsgruppe zu grnden? Oder hat vllt schon eine Trainingsgruppe gegrndet, der man sich anschlieen kann?
Falls ja, dann kann er mir ja eine PN schreiben.
Raum Stuttgart, BW: so bei Herrenberg o. Tbingen 

Antwort wre nett  :hmmm...:

----------


## MindfulMedicalStudent

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist eine Gruppe erst sinnvoll, wenn man sich schon ein wenig mit den Aufgaben auseinandergesetzt hat und sich nicht gnzlich "inkompetent" trifft. Allerdings gebe ich dir in einem Punkt recht - ein Kurs ist definitiv nicht ntig, von dem Geld kannst du dir sehr viele Bcher kaufen (und ich deinem Fall bspw mache nachhhilfe nehmen  :hmmm...: ).

----------


## philippd

Hi, ich habe gerade minimal mit dem ben angefangen und ich habe keine Ahnung was fr ein Ergebnis (rohe Punkte) ich ungefhr anstreben sollte. Die offizielle Angabe ist soweit ich wei, dass man ungefhr die Hlfte schafft. Selbstverstndlich lernt man so gut wie mglich aber ich kann mich ohne Orientierung an konkrete Werte einfach nicht einschtzen!

Im TMS 2015 Thread gibt es vereinzelt Angaben nur mit Rohpunkten und Prozentrang.

Auf dieser Seite kann man einen Testbericht ohne Werte sehen: http://www.tms-info.org/fileadmin/pd...estbericht.pdf

Mich wrde interessieren, was ungefhr der Mittelwert bei den einzelnen Aufgaben ist. Ich verstehe schon, dass das Ergebnis letztlich im Vergleich mit den anderen entsteht, aber die durchschnittlich erreichte Punktzahl in den einzelnen Aufgabengruppen wre zur Selbsteinschtzung gut.

Kleine Zusatzfrage: werden die Ergebnisse (wie der NC) von Jahr zu Jahr besser?

----------


## Xabi

In irgendeinem lteren Thread wurde mal erwhnt, dass die Ergebnisse von Jahr zu Jahr nen Ticken besser werden. Aber keinen Plan ob das wirklich stimmt.

----------


## ehemaliger User_01072016-1

Welche bungshefte sind denn jetzt die besten und welche sollte man unbedingt kaufen?

----------


## ehemaliger User_01072016-1

http://medgurus.de/tms-ems-medat-vor...nd-ems-buecher
Sind die gut?

----------


## carolin1997

> Hi, ich habe gerade minimal mit dem ben angefangen und ich habe keine Ahnung was fr ein Ergebnis (rohe Punkte) ich ungefhr anstreben sollte. Die offizielle Angabe ist soweit ich wei, dass man ungefhr die Hlfte schafft. Selbstverstndlich lernt man so gut wie mglich aber ich kann mich ohne Orientierung an konkrete Werte einfach nicht einschtzen!
> 
> Im TMS 2015 Thread gibt es vereinzelt Angaben nur mit Rohpunkten und Prozentrang.
> 
> Auf dieser Seite kann man einen Testbericht ohne Werte sehen: http://www.tms-info.org/fileadmin/pd...estbericht.pdf
> 
> Mich wrde interessieren, was ungefhr der Mittelwert bei den einzelnen Aufgaben ist. Ich verstehe schon, dass das Ergebnis letztlich im Vergleich mit den anderen entsteht, aber die durchschnittlich erreichte Punktzahl in den einzelnen Aufgabengruppen wre zur Selbsteinschtzung gut.
> 
> Kleine Zusatzfrage: werden die Ergebnisse (wie der NC) von Jahr zu Jahr besser?



Hi, also auf die Frage ob die Ergebnisse jedes Jahr besser werden habe ich keine Antwort, aber ich kann dir die durchschnittlichen Ergebnisse von diesem Jahr sagen, weil ich den TMS selbst geschrieben habe.  :Grinnnss!: 

Also insgesamt lag der Mittelwert bei 99 Punkten. 
Muster zuordnen: 11,8 P
Med.-nat. Grundverstndnis: 11,6 P
Schlauchfiguren 12,2 P
Quantitative und formale Probleme: 9,1 P
Konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten: 10,6 P
Textverstndnis: 9,5 P
Figuren lernen: 9,9 P
Fakten lernen: 14,1 P
Diagramme und Tabellen: 10,2 P

Ich hoffe das hilft dir! :Top:

----------


## ellilay

Hallo Zusammen,

gibt es zwischen den Vorbereitungsbchern fr den TMS 2015 und den TMS 2016 Unterschiede? 
Oder kann man sich auch guten Gewissens mit den "alten" Bchern vorbereiten?

Liebe Gre

----------


## Sternchenhase

Also, zu den Vorbereitungsbchern:

Ich hatte meditrain und fritest und kann daher keine valide Aussage zu Medguru machen. ABER die Anbieter schauen sich alles ab, es ist meiner Meinung nach wirklich egal, von welchem Anbieter ihr die Unterlagen holt.
Ihr braucht auch nicht die neueste Auflage! In denen von 2012-2013 waren bei den meisten Anbietern noch einige kleine Fehler drin, ich gehe davon aus, dass die das inzwischen ausgebessert haben.
Schaut zu, dass ihr die Sachen gebraucht bekommt, ist teuer genug.

Nervig finde ich bei allen Anbietern, dass man 20€ fr ein paar Tests rauswirft. Lsst sich nicht ndern. Ihr braucht eine Anleitung zu jedem Untertest (steht in den Heftchen immer mit dabei, ich glaube von MedGuru gibt es sogar ein eigenes, dass sich nur mit diesem Thema befasst), und organisiert euch bungsmaterial (ich mochte t-med sehr gerne, hatte dort die Kurse zum Konzentrationstest, Muster und Schlauchfiguren).

EDIT: Fast vergessen- keine Mathevorbereitungsbcher. Ihr msst Kopfrechnen knnen, mit Einheiten und deren Umwandlung klarkommen und wissen, wie ihr mit einem Dreisatz umgeht.
Formeln umstellen sollte auch kein Problem zum TMS-Zeitpunkt sein. Das muss sitzen!
Gerade frs Kopfrechnen und die Einheiten gibt es so viele Gratis-Online-Tools, die wirklich effektiv sind. Auch Rechen- und bungsaufgaben gibts online. Leiht euch ggf. in euer Bib ein bungsbuch zu dem Thema aus. Dafr braucht ihr kein Vorbereitungsdings.

----------


## Datenschutz

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den ITB Consulting Originalversionen des TMS gemacht? (z.B. http://www.amazon.de/Test-fr-medizi...W3GZ9FBV27CZA2)

Habe jetzt gelesen, dass die Tests dort angeblich zu einfach sein sollen, das richtige TMS-Niveau also hher liegt?

----------


## Sternchenhase

Meines Erachtens sind die beiden schon leichter als der TMS war, aber der eigene Test kommt einem immer am schwersten vor. 
Es sind auf jeden Fall die einzigen Orginaltests, die es gibt. Und gutes bungsmaterial sind sie so oder so.
Ich habe den einen fr den ersten Probelauf ganz am Anfang und den anderen fr den zweiten Probelauf am Ende genommen.

----------


## Kaddika

Wie steht es eigentlich mit den Testteilen Textverstndnis und Diagramme/Tabellen?
Lohnt sich das erfahrungsgem wirklich in weitere bungsbcher zu investieren? Bin momentan (noch) der Meinung, dass gesunder Menschenverstand ausreichend ist..  ::-oopss:

----------


## SierraLeone97

> Ich hab den TMS 2013 geschrieben und hatte Prozentrang 90.
> Falls jemand Fragen hat, helfe ich gerne .
> Ich hab euch mal mein Ergebnis angefgt, damit ihr seht, dass man auch in einigen Sachen unterirdisch schlecht sein darf und trotzdem ein guter TMS dabei rauskommen kann .
> 
> Liebe Gre, viel Erfolg und stresst euch nicht zu sehr!
> 
> EDIT:  Bitte PNfunktion aktivieren, wenn ihr eine PN schickt.
> 
> Anhang 29232


Hey wann hattest du im Vorraus begonnen dich vorzubereiten? Reichen 1 1/2 monate?

----------


## Sternchenhase

Beitrag eins weiter unten  ::-oopss:

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Wie steht es eigentlich mit den Testteilen Textverstndnis und Diagramme/Tabellen?
> Lohnt sich das erfahrungsgem wirklich in weitere bungsbcher zu investieren? Bin momentan (noch) der Meinung, dass gesunder Menschenverstand ausreichend ist..


Mh, gute Frage. Mir haben sie ehrlich gesagt berhauot nichts gebracht, aber das kann jedem anders gehen.
Wesentlich:
Diagramme und Tabellen: Auf jeden Fall mal nher mit beschftigen, im Sinne von googeln  :Smilie: . Man muss ein bisschen was dazu wissen (z.B. was sich tatschlich aus einem Diagramm herleiten lsst (Beispiel)
Textverstndnis: Das A und O sind Skizzen! Schaut euch auf Wikipedia Artikel zu Azidose und Alkalose, AIDS... an. Alles im Sinne "A fhrt zu B, B lst C und D aus, C reguliert A ber negative Rckkopplung...". Ihr msst keine Ahnung haben, worum der Text eigentlich geht, ihr msst nur die Skizze zeichnen knnen!



> Hey wann hattest du im Vorraus begonnen dich vorzubereiten? Reichen 1 1/2 monate?


Ist eine schwierige Frage und lsst sich pauschal nicht beantworten.
Ich habe 4 Wochen intensiv trainiert, davor aber immer (4-5 mal pro Woche 1-2 h lang) Schlauchfiguren, Muster, Konzentrationstests und vor allem Mathe (Kopfrechnen, Dreisatz,...) gebt.
Hast du schon einen Probetest gemacht?
3-4 Wochen fr intensives Traning (in der letzten Woche soll man ja nicht mehr so viel machen) wrde ich auf jeden Fall vorschlagen, davor kann man abends ja immer wieder mal o.g. Tests ben  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## SierraLeone97

> Mh, gute Frage. Mir haben sie ehrlich gesagt berhauot nichts gebracht, aber das kann jedem anders gehen.
> Wesentlich:
> Diagramme und Tabellen: Auf jeden Fall mal nher mit beschftigen, im Sinne von googeln . Man muss ein bisschen was dazu wissen (z.B. was sich tatschlich aus einem Diagramm herleiten lsst (Beispiel)
> Textverstndnis: Das A und O sind Skizzen! Schaut euch auf Wikipedia Artikel zu Azidose und Alkalose, AIDS... an. Alles im Sinne "A fhrt zu B, B lst C und D aus, C reguliert A ber negative Rckkopplung...". Ihr msst keine Ahnung haben, worum der Text eigentlich geht, ihr msst nur die Skizze zeichnen knnen!
> 
> Ist eine schwierige Frage und lsst sich pauschal nicht beantworten.
> Ich habe 4 Wochen intensiv trainiert, davor aber immer (4-5 mal pro Woche 1-2 h lang) Schlauchfiguren, Muster, Konzentrationstests und vor allem Mathe (Kopfrechnen, Dreisatz,...) gebt.
> Hast du schon einen Probetest gemacht?
> 3-4 Wochen fr intensives Traning (in der letzten Woche soll man ja nicht mehr so viel machen) wrde ich auf jeden Fall vorschlagen, davor kann man abends ja immer wieder mal o.g. Tests ben .


 Danke ft die schnelle Antwort  :Smilie:  Nein habe noch keinen Probetest gemacht... mit was fr unterlagen hast du dich vorbereitet?

----------


## ehemaliger User_01072016-1

Wo habt ihr denn jetzt eure Vorbereitungsbcher her? Gibt es schon welche fr den TMS 2016??
Bitte schnell antworten, wird langsam eng mit lernen.

----------


## Kaddika

> Wo habt ihr denn jetzt eure Vorbereitungsbcher her? Gibt es schon welche fr den TMS 2016??
> Bitte schnell antworten, wird langsam eng mit lernen.


Ich hab "Altmaterial"; gebraucht, gut und im Vergleich zu den Neupreisen gnstig erworben. 
5 Hefte von Frittest, 2 MedGurus. Dazu die 2 offiziellen Originalversionen des TMS und eine Aufgabensammlung zu quantitativen und formalen Problemen. 

Wrde eher zu gebrauchten und gut erhaltenen Materialien tendieren, weil die Bcher tendenziell eh nur 'einmal' pro Person fr den TMS zum Lernen genutzt werden. Da meine Bnde gut erhalten sind und ich die Seiten zudem kopiere, gehe ich davon aus die ggf. an Nachfolger weitergeben zu knnen.

----------


## halen

Hey an alle!

Ich habe dieses Jahr im Mai am TMS teilgenommen.
Erfolgreich, studier jetzt in Gieen  :Top: 

Ich habe noch einige bungsbcher, die ich gerne loswerden will.

Es handelt sich dabei um:

- Tms Originalversionen I und II: zusammen 12 Euro
- TMS & EMS Leitfaden Band 2: 15 Euro
- TMS & EMS Leitfaden: 20 Euro
- Prpkurs Kombipaket (4 Stck, Schlauchfiguren, Textverstndnis, Figuren Lernen, Fakten lernen): 20 Euro
- TMS & EMS Mathe Leitfaden: 15 Euro

Ich habe mir auch zum Test einen lautlosen Wecker gekauft, der jeweils aufleuchtet wenn die Zeit endet. Diesen wurde ich auch fr 10 Euro verkaufen. Ist echt empfehlenswert, weil man whrend dem Test sich die Zeit echt gut einteilen sollte.

Alle Bcher ohne Markierungen und sehr gut erhalten. Habe stets mit Kopien gearbeitet. Ich hatte keinen Plan was mich beim TMS erwartet, aber diese Bcher haben mich echt super vorbereitet!
Bei Interesse einfach anschreiben  :Smilie: 

Euch allen, viel Glck! bung macht hier echt den Meister!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## philippd

> Hey an alle!
> 
> Ich habe dieses Jahr im Mai am TMS teilgenommen.
> Erfolgreich, studier jetzt in Gieen 
> 
> Ich habe noch einige bungsbcher, die ich gerne loswerden will.
> 
> Es handelt sich dabei um:
> 
> ...


Hi ich wre an den Originalversionen interessiert, knntest du die PN-Funktion aktiveren oder mir schreiben?  :Smilie:

----------


## Sternchenhase

Also mal wieder zum Thema Bcher:

Ihr braucht eine "Anleitung", mit der ihr an jeden Untertest herangehen knnt, Ich glaube MedGurus hat so einen "Leitfaden" herausgebracht, ob der was taugt, kann ich nicht sagen, ich hatte ihn nicht. Bei den anderen Anbietern (und auch MedGuru) sind diese Anleitungen ansonsten immer noch im Anfangsteil der jeweiligen Heftchen zum Untertest.
Angesichts der Tatsache, dass die Hersteller alle voneinander abgucken, was das Zeug hlt, und sich die meisten mittlerweile zumindest ein paar Jahre auf dem Markt befinden, ist es egal, von wem ihr eure Unterlagen besorgt.

Mein Tipp im Nachhinein: So ein Leitfaden oder zu jedem Thema ein Heftchen von einem der Anbieter, um die "Anleitung" zu haben (auer Mathe! siehe ein paar Beitrge vorher!) und dann von t-med ein paar Kurse dazu.

Falls sich jemand fragt, warum ich immer t-med erwhne: Ich werde nicht von ihnen bezahlt^^. Ich habe sie nur leider sehr spt entdeckt und hatte dann die Kurse zu Muster, Schlauchfiguren und Konzentrationstest (von denen man selber 3 am Tag konfigurieren kann). Und aufgrund des vielen bungsmaterials, was zum richtigen Training sehr wichtig ist, fand ich diesen Anbieter vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhltnis am besten (in Kombination mit Anleitungen von einem anderen Anbieter; zumindest zu meiner Zeit gabs dazu noch nichts auf t-med).

Und sehr sinnvoll war auch der Probe-TMS, als wir bei einer Freundin einen Tag den TMS simuliert haben.

----------


## HDLchol

Hallo ihr Lieben,

nachdem mich mein Testergebnis letztes Jahr direkt an die Uni befrdert hat, habe ich noch Folgendes abzugeben:

1) Test fr medizinsche Studiengnge I ; ITB ; 5., aktualisierte Auflage, *absolut makellos*: 10€ und versandkostenfrei

2) Onlinezugang des Testherstellers ITB mit zwei Testsimulationen (ursprnglich 59,90€) *fr 30€*

Gerne auch separat.

Ich kann jedem eine intensive Vorbereitung empfehlen, da sie sich - entgegen der Meinung des Testherstellers - definitiv im Ergebnis widerspiegelt. Also haltet durch und glaubt an euch!  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Kaddika

Bin schon bei der ersten Ungereimtheit; obwohl die bungsphase erst losgeht.  ::-oopss: 

Bei den Konzentrationstests gibt es in der Rubrik "4 Zeichen mit Reihenfolge - extrem schwer" die Aufgabe, all diejenigen Symbole wegzustreichen vor denen das gleiche Symbol horizontal gespiegelt steht. (Die Aufgabe stammt aus Fritest Unterlagen) 

An sich gar nicht schwer zu verstehen; aber zu meiner Verwirrung und laut Beispielen + Lsungsbogen wird unter einer horizontalen Spiegelung eine Spiegelachse von oben nach unten anstelle von links nach rechts gemeint? Wer kommt denn auf sowas?!  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Alida

Hallo,

ich habe 2015 den TMS mit Erfolg gemacht und mchte jetzt mein bungsmaterial (im Paket) verkaufen. Im Januar 2015 habe ich angefangen, mich auf den Test vorzubereiten und habe anhand der Bcher intensiv gebt, wozu ich sie mir immer kopiert habe. Die Bcher sind alle in einem guten Zustand, ohne Markierstellen – teilweise mit leicht abgenutzten Kanten und Ecken.

Folgende Bcher biete ich im Paket an:

- Test fr medizinische Studiengnge I, Orginalversion I des TMS, 5., aktualisierte Auflage, (Hrsg.: ITB Consulting), Hogrefe Verlag (NP: 12,95 €)
- Test fr medizinische Studiengnge II, Orginalversion II des TMS, 5., aktualisierte Auflage, (Hrsg.: ITB Consulting), Hogrefe Verlag (NP: 12,95 €)
- Den Eignungstest zum Medizinstudium EMS-TMS erfolgreich trainieren. Bd 6, Aufgabensammlung zum Untertest Quantitative und formale Probleme, meditrain – Institut fr Testforschung und Testtraining Kln, MTK-Verlag (NP: 12,90)
- QUANTITATIVE UND FORMALE PROBLEME. MATHE IM EMS & TMS MEDAT-H, 5. Auflage, 2015, Med+Gurus Verlag, (NP: 19,90 €)
- MUSTER ZUORDNEN IM EMTS & TMS: Das bungsbuch, 2. Auflage, 2015, Med+Gurus Verlag, (NP: 15,90 €)
- TEXTVERSTNDNIS IM EMS & TMS MEDAT-H, 1. Auflage, 2012, Med+Gurus Verlag, (NP: 19,90 €)
- DEN EIGNUNGSTEST ZUM MEDIZINSTUDIUM EMS/TMS ERFOLGREICH TRAINIEREN 
  Band 1 Trainingstest zum TMS/EMS, 3. Auflage, 2010, meditrain-Verlag (NP: 27,90)
  Band 2 Figuren lernen – Fakten lernen, 6. Auflage, 2009, meditrain-Verlag (NP: nicht bekannt)
  Band 3 Schlauchfiguren, 6. Auflage, 2009, meditrain-Verlag (NP: nicht bekannt)
  Band 5 Muster zuordnen, 6. Auflage, 2009, meditrain-Verlag (NP: nicht bekannt)
  Band 5 Diagramme und Tabellen, 7. Auflage, 2010, meditrain-Verlag (NP: nicht bekannt)
- STUDIEN ZUR VORBEREITUNG DES EMS/TMS
  Aufgabensammlung zu den Untertests Muster zuordnen / Schlauchfiguren / Figuren lernen /
  Fakten lernen, 7. Auflage, 2010, meditrain-Verlag (NP: nicht bekannt)
  Konzentrationstest, Block mit 10 Testversionen (42 bungsbgen) =< durch das Kopieren hat sich der Deckel gelst  :hmmm...: )
- 
Die Bcher hatten einen Anschaffungspreis von rd. 260 €. Daher wrde ich sie (einschlielich Porto) im Paket fr 175,- Euro verkaufen.


viel Glck und Erfolg!   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sternchenhase

Ganz allgemein: Es gibt einen FORENFLOHMARKT.
Es wre echt nett, wenn ihr eure Verkaufslinks dort posten wrdet, damit die Fragen nicht untergehen.




> An sich gar nicht schwer zu verstehen; aber zu meiner Verwirrung und laut Beispielen + Lsungsbogen wird unter einer horizontalen Spiegelung eine Spiegelachse von oben nach unten anstelle von links nach rechts gemeint? Wer kommt denn auf sowas?!


Mh, das ist komisch. Ich bin mir sicher, dass eine horizontale Spiegelung diese rechts-links-Sache ist, und eine vertikale die oben-unten-Geschichte.

Fehler bei den Anbietern knnen immer passieren. Ich hatte bei den Schlauchfiguren von studymed da eine Krise nach der anderen.

EDIT:
Hier und in dem Bild ists genauso.

----------


## Kaddika

> Fehler bei den Anbietern knnen immer passieren. Ich hatte bei den Schlauchfiguren von studymed da eine Krise nach der anderen.
> 
> EDIT:
> Hier und in dem Bild ists genauso.


Ja, dein 2. Beispiel hatte ich auch im Internet unter reichlich Verwunderung gefunden. 
Die Einleitung meines Testbogens sieht so aus, weshalb ich mich zuknftig danach richten werde.
IMG_2296 (640x151).jpg

Wie sieht es denn eigentlich beim TMS aus, gibt's da auch so kurze Aufgabenstellungen mit Beispielen? Beispiele wohl eher nicht, oder? ;)
Und luft die Zeit ab dem Punkt, wo man den Bogen vor sich hat, sodass das Lesen der Aufgaben von der Zeit abgeht?

----------


## biyonikl

Hallo Kaddika,

vor jeder Aufgabengruppe gibt es nach meiner Erinnerung ein kleines Beispiel oder eine Erluterung (wie man die Aufgaben zu bearbeiten hat) wie auch in den Originalversionen. Das zu lesen geht von deiner Zeit ab, ich empfehle deswegen alles schon vorher zu kennen und gleich loslegen zu knnen. Es gibt dabei fr den Vormittagsteil (Muster, Med.-nat. Grundverstndnis, Schlauchfiguren, Quant.-form. Probleme) und den Nachmittagsteil (Textverstndnis, Aussagen zu Fakten und Figuren, Diagramme)  jeweils ein dickes Heft mit unterschiedlich farbigen Seiten fr jede Aufgabengruppe. Am Anfang bekommt jeder natrlich zunchst ein Heft und einen Antwortzettel, dann wird auf alles dein Namensticker geklebt (alles unter Anleitung) und dann geht die Zeit los, wenn man umblttern darf und die erste Aufgabe sieht. Es gibt innerhalb des Blocks ja keine Pause und wenn die Zeit fr eine Aufgabengruppe vorbei ist, hat der Testleiter (zumindest bei mir) ziemlich erbarmungslos ohne Vorwarnung "und bitte zur nchsten Aufgabengruppe" gesagt. 
Eine Ausnahme war dann aber eben doch der Konzentrationstest, bei dem man das Blatt irgendwie abtrennen musste (ich wei leider nicht von wo, wird aber alles gesagt), dann hatte man ein paar Minuten die Aufgabenstellung zu lesen und zu verstehen, ich glaub unser Testleiter hat es sogar vorgelesen. Dann darf den Stift in die Hand nehmen und es wird gemeinsam gestartet. 
Dann gibts Pause, nach der Pause das Lernheft und den zweiten Block und so weiter.
Alles ist ohne Gewhr, ich kann mich leider nicht mehr 100%ig dran erinnern, bei wems anders war, soll mich bitte korrigieren.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiter helfen,
Biyonikl

P.S.: Ich glaub ich hab viel zu ausfhrlich geantwortet, ich wurde nur vor einem Jahr da ein bisschen berrascht, deswegen wollte ich es erzhlen, naja  :Smilie:

----------


## Vicco

Hey Leute,

wie schon viele vor mir biete ich meine Vorbereitungsbcher fr den TMS (habe ihn 2015 gemacht) zum Verkauf an.
Die Bcher haben mir wirklich sehr geholfen mich innerhalb von rund 5 Wochen auf den TMS vorzubereiten und ich rechne der Lektre einen Groteil meiner 98% im TMS an.

Hier die Liste:

-Anselm Pfeiffer Muster zuordnen; 2.Auflage/ ISBN: 978-3-944902-13-5/ 5€
-Anselm Pfeiffer Mathe Leitfaden; 5.Auflage/ ISBN: 978-3-950333-22-0 / 10€
-Meditrain Diagramme und Tabellen; Band 5 / ISBN: 978-3-930715-14-5/ 25€
-Prpkurs TMS Aufgabengruppe Textverstndnis
-Prpkurs TMS Aufgabengruppe Figuren lernen                    Smtliche Prpkurs TMS nur als Kombi fr insgesamt 20€
-Prpkurs TMS Aufgabengruppe Fakten lernen
-PrpkursTMS Aufgabengruppe Schlauchfiguren

Wer den ganzen Haufen nimmt, bekommt 5 € Rabatt und zahlt nur 55€

Jedes Buch ist in einwandfreiem Zustand mit keinerlei Markierungen, keinerlei "gelsten Aufgaben" im Buch und praktisch keinerlei Verschlei.

Fr Fragen bzw Angebote gerne PM an mich, ansonsten viele Gre, frohes Schaffen und einen guten Rutsch  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sternchenhase

biyonikl hat vllig Recht. Ich wrde mich aber im Leben nicht mehr an soviele Details erinnern  :Grinnnss!: .

@ Vicco: Wie bereits erwhnt, es gibt einen FORENFLOHMARKT. Bitte stellt eure Angebote dort rein, die Fragen und Antworten werden sonst echt auseinandergerissen  :grrrr....: .

----------


## Kaddika

Hey biyonikl, 

Vielen Dank fr Deine umfangreichen Ausknfte! 
Gut zu wissen, dass zumindest zwischen den unterschiedlichen Testteilen gesagt wird, wann die Zeit rum ist. Vielleicht sollte ich mir dann auch noch eine Stoppuhr zulegen..

----------


## Car.Ly

Hi Leute,
ich hab mich spontan entschieden trotz langer Krankheit auch 2016 schon den TMS zu machen! Vielleicht sieht man sich ja  ::-stud:

----------


## AYL

Hallo an alle,

ich habe auch letztes Jahr am TMS teilgenommen und wollte jetzt meine Bcher, die ich zur Vorbereitung genutzt habe wieder loswerden  :Smilie:  Zum Angebot habe ich relativ viel. Wer Interesse an allen Bchern auf einmal hat, kann mir gerne eine PN schicken. Habe die Preise so bernommen wie ich sie im letzten Jahr selber abgekauft habe, bis auf die Bcher von Fritest, da wegen dem einfachen Einband leider schon bei zwei, drei Exemplaren die letzten Seiten ab sind. Mein Vorgnger und ich haben es  nach der Vorbereitung auf 100% gebracht

1) Originalversion I+II des TMS von ITB Consulting (5. Auflage) NP je 12,95€, *beide fr
15€*

2) fritest 
- Schlauchfiguren: 8 bungsversionen, NP 15,90 €
- Muster zuordnen: 8 bungsversionen, NP 15,90 €
- Konzentrationstest: 60 bungsbgen mit 2 Schablonen, NP 18,90 €
- Figuren lernen: 10 bungsversionen, NP 12,90 €
- Fakten lernen: 10 bungsversionen, NP 12,90 €
- MED-SIM, Vollstndiger Medizintest in Originallnge Testsimulation 
(dazu habe ich noch die Lsungen im PDF Format), NP 24,90 €

*Paket Preis: 65€* 

3) medtest-team, je 20€

- Taste The Test, Band 1
- Taste The Test, Band 2
- Test – Reader
- Mini – Med – Test

*oder Paketpreis: 60€*

4) MEDI TRAIN
- Band 1: Trainingstest zum TMS/EMS, 204 Aufgaben mit Lsungsschlssel
- Band 2: Figuren lernen – Fakten lernen
- Band 3: Schlauchfiguren
- Band 4: Muster zuordnen
- Band 5: Diagramme und Tabellen
- Aufgabensammlung zu den Untertests: Muster zuordnen, Schlauchfiguren, Figuren lernen, Fakten lernen 
- Lsungsheft zu: Den Eignungstest zum Medizinstudium EMS/TMS erfolgreich trainieren, Band 1
- Quantitative und Formale Probleme, bungssammlung mit Lsungswegen
- Konzentrationstest, Block mit 8 Testversionen (32 bungsbgen)

*Paket Preis: 135€*

5) GCA Verlag, alle neuwertig

- Der Test fr medizinische Studiengnge, Vertiefungstraining „Muster zuordnen“, 10€
- Der Test fr medizinische Studiengnge, Vertiefungstraining 'medizinisch-naturwissenschaftliches Grundverstndnis' und 'Textverstndnis' *12€*
- Der Test fr medizinische Studiengnge, Vollstndige Testsimulation 1
- Der Test fr medizinische Studiengnge, Lsungen zu: „Vollstndige Testsimulation 1“, *beide 25€*
- Der Test fr medizinische Studiengnge, Vollstndige Testsimulation 2
- Der Test fr medizinische Studiengnge, Lsungen zu: „Vollstndige Testsimulation 2“, *beide 25€*

6) Studenten EMS Vorbereitung
- bungsmaterial fr den Medizinertest EMS/TMS, Quantitative und Formale Probleme, *neu 19€*
- bungsmaterial fr den Medizinertest EMS/TMS, Textverstndnis, *neu 18€
*
7) IZOP - Der neue Test zum Medizinstudium (Test Simulation), *12€*
8) Fit fr den TMS/EMS, Aufgabensammlung zum Untertest „Quantitative und formale 
Probleme“ , *neu 13€*
9) Prpkurs TMS, Aufgabengruppe Fakten Lernen, *neu 6€
*10) MedAT-H Testsmulation zum Medizin Aufnahmeverfahren, „Kognitive Fhigkeiten & 
Fertigkeiten“, *neu 19€*

----------


## Alice111

Hallo AYL, 
Ich bin an dem 2. Paket interessiert und bin neu in diesem Forum weshalb ich bisher die pn Funktion noch nicht entdeckt habe und muss es leider so machen muss, entschuldige

----------


## Sternchenhase

Hallo Alice,
die verschiedenen Optionen zum User kannst du sehen, wenn du auf den Namen des anderen klickst.

@AYL: Ich habe es auf den letzten Seiten fter geschrieben, aber was solls: Es gibt einen FORENFLOHMARKT. Und eine TMS-FB-Verkaufsgruppe.
Und die gibt es nicht ohne Grund!
Das hier ist KEIN Verkaufsthread (berraschung!), sondern ein Thread, in dem Fragen zum TMS gestellt und beantwortet werden. Wenn ihr die ganze Gruppe mit euren Verkaufsangeboten zuspamt, wird das unbersichtlich, die Fragen gehen unter und Frage und Antwort werden auseinandergezogen. Auerdem geht jedem, der versucht, sich ein wenig vom Thread durchzulesen um Tipps zuerhalten, irgendwann die Geduld aus, weil alles nur voller Werbung ist!
Hier nochmal der Link zum Forenflohmarkt.

----------


## Car.Ly

Welche Bcher wrdet ihr, die den TMS schon gemacht habt, zum lernen besonders empfehlen?

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Also mal wieder zum Thema Bcher:
> 
> Ihr braucht eine "Anleitung", mit der ihr an jeden Untertest herangehen knnt, Ich glaube MedGurus hat so einen "Leitfaden" herausgebracht, ob der was taugt, kann ich nicht sagen, ich hatte ihn nicht. Bei den anderen Anbietern (und auch MedGuru) sind diese Anleitungen ansonsten immer noch im Anfangsteil der jeweiligen Heftchen zum Untertest.
> Angesichts der Tatsache, dass die Hersteller alle voneinander abgucken, was das Zeug hlt, und sich die meisten mittlerweile zumindest ein paar Jahre auf dem Markt befinden, ist es egal, von wem ihr eure Unterlagen besorgt.
> 
> Mein Tipp im Nachhinein: So ein Leitfaden oder zu jedem Thema ein Heftchen von einem der Anbieter, um die "Anleitung" zu haben (auer Mathe! siehe ein paar Beitrge vorher!) und dann von t-med ein paar Kurse dazu.
> 
> Falls sich jemand fragt, warum ich immer t-med erwhne: Ich werde nicht von ihnen bezahlt^^. Ich habe sie nur leider sehr spt entdeckt und hatte dann die Kurse zu Muster, Schlauchfiguren und Konzentrationstest (von denen man selber 3 am Tag konfigurieren kann). Und aufgrund des vielen bungsmaterials, was zum richtigen Training sehr wichtig ist, fand ich diesen Anbieter vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhltnis am besten (in Kombination mit Anleitungen von einem anderen Anbieter; zumindest zu meiner Zeit gabs dazu noch nichts auf t-med).
> 
> Und sehr sinnvoll war auch der Probe-TMS, als wir bei einer Freundin einen Tag den TMS simuliert haben.


Hilft dir das  :Grinnnss!: ?

----------


## te-cat

Welche Bcher sind besser/schwerer bzw. hnlicher am Originalniveau des Tests? Die von medGurus oder fritest?
Die von fritest sind im Buchhandel aber nicht erhltlich, sondern nur online ber die Webseite....Habe aber gelesen, dass sie von fritest hnlicher am Originalniveau sein sollen? Sind die unseris (meherer Webseiten und nur noch .ch, obwohl in DE ansssig)?
Hat da schon mal jemand bestellt? Wie lange dauert es, bis die liefern? Ist die Qualitt (Druck) gut?
Hab nmlich in dem Archivforum von 2014 gelesen, dass da welche bestellt haben und die nicht geliefert haben...
ber Antworten wre ich sehr dankbar!

----------


## te-cat

Uns falls jemand die Bcher von fritest selbst zu verkaufen/gekauft hat, kann er mir ja eine PN schreiben  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Car.Ly

Danke Sternchenhase, du bist echt der Engel in diesem Forum  ::-angel:

----------


## Sternchenhase

Haha, danke  :bhh: 

@te-cat: Fritest hat zumindest 2014 einfach nicht mehr geliefert. Diese Tests fand ich z.T. tatschlich schwerer als den "richtigen" TMS. Davor war wohl alles bestens.

----------


## Kamodemo

Hi Leute,
wer nimmt alles in Hamburg teil ? 😁

----------


## Erde

Hallo Leute, 

Ich habe letztes Jahr beim TMS Test teilgenommen und habe noch sehr viel an Bchern anzubieten.Von denen sind sehr viele noch komplett neu,da ich leider keine Zeit hatte mit allen zu lernen. Die benutzten Bcher befinden sich alle in einem fast neuen Zustand, da nur mit Kopien gearbeitet wurde.  :Grinnnss!: 

Paket 1: Meditrain Bcher 
- Band 1: Trainingstest zum TMS/EMS 204 Aufgaben mit Lsungsschlssel (Neupreis:27,90)
            + Lsungsheft zu Band 1 (Neu: 14,95)
- Band 2: Figuren lernen - Fakten lernen (Neu:26,90)
- Band 3: Schlauchfiguren (Neu :26,90)
- Band 4: Muster zuordnen (Neu: 24,90)
- Band 5: Diagramme und Tabellen (Neu: 35,90)
- Aufgabensammlung zu den Untertests (Muster zuordnen, Schlauchfiguren, Figuren lernen, Fakten lernen) (Neu: 24,90)

Die Bcher haben einen Wert von 182,34. 

Paket 2: Medgurus Bcher 
- Konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten im TMS&EMS Das bungsbuch (Neu: 15,90)
- TMS&EMS Mathe Leitfaden: Quantitative und formale Probleme (Neu: 19,90)
- Textverstndnis im TMS&EMS: Das bungsbuch (Neu: 19,90)

Die Bcher haben einen Wert von 55,70. 

Preise
Paket 1: 140
Paket 2: 35

Die Bcher sind nur im Paket erhltlich. 
Bei Interesse oder Fragen schreibt mir einfach eine pn.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ValentinM.

> Ich habe es auf den letzten Seiten fter geschrieben, aber was solls: Es gibt einen FORENFLOHMARKT. Und eine TMS-FB-Verkaufsgruppe.
> Und die gibt es nicht ohne Grund!
> Das hier ist KEIN Verkaufsthread (berraschung!), sondern ein Thread, in dem Fragen zum TMS gestellt und beantwortet werden. Wenn ihr die ganze Gruppe mit euren Verkaufsangeboten zuspamt, wird das unbersichtlich, die Fragen gehen unter und Frage und Antwort werden auseinandergezogen. Auerdem geht jedem, der versucht, sich ein wenig vom Thread durchzulesen um Tipps zuerhalten, irgendwann die Geduld aus, weil alles nur voller Werbung ist!
> Hier nochmal der Link zum Forenflohmarkt.


Hab ich leider zu Beginn auch bersehen ::-oopss:

----------


## Erde

Ups  ::-oopss: 
Hab ich gar nicht gesehen. Letztes Jahr wurde es auch hier direkt verkauft. haha  :Big Grin: 
Danke  :Top:

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Hab ich leider zu Beginn auch bersehen


Daaanke  :bhh: !!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Ursa

Hallo Erde,
hast du diese Bcher noch? Paket 1 scheinen fr mich interessant zu sein?

----------


## Alice111

Hallo Te-cat, mach dir da keine Sorgen ber den Versand, ich hab die Fritest bungsbcher letzte Woche Freitag bestellt und sind heute angekommen, hab ganz normal ber der offiziellen fritest seite bestellt  :Smilie:

----------


## ili96

Interesse am 2. Paket.
Bitte aktiviere deine pn Funktion... Danke!

----------


## Cynthia.O

Gibt es irgendjemand aus der Umgebung Mannheim/Heidelberg/Ludwigshafen/Viernheim, der Lust auf eine Lerngruppe hat?

----------


## Kamodemo

Hat jemand aus Hamburg Lust auf eine Lerngruppe ?

----------


## Medimuschen

> Ich hab den TMS 2013 geschrieben und hatte Prozentrang 90.
> Falls jemand Fragen hat, helfe ich gerne .
> Ich hab euch mal mein Ergebnis angefgt, damit ihr seht, dass man auch in einigen Sachen unterirdisch schlecht sein darf und trotzdem ein guter TMS dabei rauskommen kann .
> 
> Liebe Gre, viel Erfolg und stresst euch nicht zu sehr!
> 
> EDIT:  Bitte PNfunktion aktivieren, wenn ihr eine PN schickt.
> 
> Anhang 29232


Hallo Sternchenhase,

Ich schreibe dieses Jahr den TMS Test und habe deinen Beitrag gelesen. Leider habe ich noch nicht herausgefunden wie man hier eine Pn schickt, aber die Frage wird ja einige interessieren: hast du evtl Tipps fr die Vorbereitung? Ich selbst habe ein Abi vom 1.7 und peile ungefhr die 90% an wie bei dir, wenn das mglich ist, da man darunter mit meinem Abischnitt leider nicht sooo die Chance hat in Deutschland. Ich mach mich ehrlich gesagt total verrckt, weil Medizin das ist was ich unbedingt machen will. Und berlege.. Welche Bcher, ob und welchen Kurs etc. Vielleicht kannst du mir ja weiterhelfen.  :Grinnnss!:  die TMS I und II Bcher von ITB Consulting habe ich schon mal gegen eine Tafel Schokolade von einer Freundin abgekauft.  :Big Grin:  liebe Gre und danke Dir!

----------


## Car.Ly

Ich hab auch dieses Jahr bei fritest bestellt und alles kam an!

----------


## Kaddika

Ich HASSE Muster erkennen! Wie soll man das blo in der Zeit gut hinkriegen?  :keule: 

Aber vielleicht ist das ja so, wie mit den Schlauchfiguren. Silvester stand ich noch da und hab mich darber unterhalten, dass die Kategorie Schlauchfiguren echt tzend sei - mittlerweile wird auch das besser.  ::-oopss: 

Was sind momentan Eure frustrierenden Kategorien?

----------


## ili96

Zwar noch nicht viel gemacht, aber konzentriertes und sorgfltiges srbeiten fllt mir mehr als schwer.. Die anderen Kategorien sind zwar auch noch ausbaufhig (sehr!), aber da muss man durch  :Big Grin:

----------


## zahnbrste94

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter,wo schreibt ihr denn den TMS? Hab mich fr Fellbach entschieden. 
Was genau fr Vorbereitungsmaterial wrdet ihr empfehlen?

----------


## Luisa-Maria

Habe noch einige Bcher zu verkaufen (: Wer sich dafr interessiert, schreibt mich bitte direkt an. Alle ohne Markierungen, habe die bungen aus den Bchern herauskopiert.

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Ich habe es auf den letzten Seiten fter geschrieben, aber was solls: Es gibt einen FORENFLOHMARKT. Und eine TMS-FB-Verkaufsgruppe.
> Und die gibt es nicht ohne Grund!
> Das hier ist KEIN Verkaufsthread (berraschung!), sondern ein Thread, in dem Fragen zum TMS gestellt und beantwortet werden. Wenn ihr die ganze Gruppe mit euren Verkaufsangeboten zuspamt, wird das unbersichtlich, die Fragen gehen unter und Frage und Antwort werden auseinandergezogen. Auerdem geht jedem, der versucht, sich ein wenig vom Thread durchzulesen um Tipps zuerhalten, irgendwann die Geduld aus, weil alles nur voller Werbung ist!
> Hier nochmal der Link zum Forenflohmarkt.


Liebe Leute, Lesekompetenz ist fr den TMS brigens auch essentiell.
Ihr sollt euch selbstverstndlich nicht den Thread durchlesen, aber es steht auf jeder der vorherigen Seiten.
Sorry, dass ich es immer wieder poste, aber es ist wirklich lstig!

Zum Thema Muster erkennen: Lasst es ganz langsam angehen. Wenn ihr euch Stress macht, bringt euch das gar nichts. Ganz ohne Zeitdruck erstmal ben  :Grinnnss!: ! Ihr habt noch wirklich genug Zeit.

----------


## ili96

Danke!  :Smilie:

----------


## zahnbrste94

Welche Vorbereitungsmaterialien wrdet ihr denn empfehlen? Medgurus oder Meditrain?
Mchte mir noch zustzlich zum ben unterwegs ne App anschaffen? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit numerus clausus oder Docfactory TMS?

----------


## MindfulMedicalStudent

> Welche Vorbereitungsmaterialien wrdet ihr denn empfehlen? Medgurus oder Meditrain?
> Mchte mir noch zustzlich zum ben unterwegs ne App anschaffen? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit numerus clausus oder Docfactory TMS?


Ich hab letztes Jahr mit den MedGurus angefangen, und mir dann so ca einen Monat vor dem Test noch den Groteil der Meditrain-Reihe angeschafft, da der Test gut werden musste  :hmmm...: 
Die App von Numerus Clausus habe ich mir auch angeschafft, war aber ziemlich unsinnig, da die Schlauchfiguren bspw farbig, in Mathe die Aufgaben recht simpel waren, und man zudem nach einer Woche alles durchhatte - kann ich also nur von abraten  :Big Grin: 

Und das Thema Kurs oder nicht spielt ja auch jedes Jahr eine Rolle - ich habe keinen Kurs belegt, und bin trotzdem mehr als zufriedenstellend durch den Kurs gekommen, allerdings habe ich mich dafr ziemlich lange hingesetzt. Und bisher habe ich noch keinen Kommilitonen getroffen, der einen Kurs belegt hat (mit Ausnahme von MedGuru), wohingegen Generalproben recht hoch im Kurs standen  :hmmm...:  

Viel Erfolg  :Smilie:

----------


## zahnbrste94

> Ich hab letztes Jahr mit den MedGurus angefangen, und mir dann so ca einen Monat vor dem Test noch den Groteil der Meditrain-Reihe angeschafft, da der Test gut werden musste 
> Die App von Numerus Clausus habe ich mir auch angeschafft, war aber ziemlich unsinnig, da die Schlauchfiguren bspw farbig, in Mathe die Aufgaben recht simpel waren, und man zudem nach einer Woche alles durchhatte - kann ich also nur von abraten 
> 
> Und das Thema Kurs oder nicht spielt ja auch jedes Jahr eine Rolle - ich habe keinen Kurs belegt, und bin trotzdem mehr als zufriedenstellend durch den Kurs gekommen, allerdings habe ich mich dafr ziemlich lange hingesetzt. Und bisher habe ich noch keinen Kommilitonen getroffen, der einen Kurs belegt hat (mit Ausnahme von MedGuru), wohingegen Generalproben recht hoch im Kurs standen  
> 
> Viel Erfolg


Danke fr die Tipps, Dann werde ich mir wohl die Medgurus Bcher anschaffen. 
Ok, Numerus Clausus ist nicht der Renner, kennt sich jemand mit Docfactory TMS aus? Bentige noch eine App damit ich unterwegs lernen kann, meine Busfahrt von der Schule nach Hause ist einfach zu lang  :kotzen: , will da n bisschen produktiv sein.

----------


## ili96

Ich finde die App docfactory etwas teuer. 
Nur 1 Themengebiet ist kostenlos, alle anderen 1,99/2,99.. 
Man wre also bei 14. Habe es deshalb nicht komplett testen knnen :P

----------


## zahnbrste94

> Ich finde die App docfactory etwas teuer. 
> Nur 1 Themengebiet ist kostenlos, alle anderen 1,99/2,99.. 
> Man wre also bei 14. Habe es deshalb nicht komplett testen knnen :P


das verstehe ich irgendwie nicht? Ich kann die ganzen Untertests testen... einfach auf den Untertest klicken und dann auf den Button "Ausprobieren".
Ja "gnstig" ist sie nicht gerade, aber wenn ich das mit einem Buch vergleiche  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Welche Vorbereitungsmaterialien wrdet ihr denn empfehlen? Medgurus oder Meditrain?


Angesichts der Tatsache, dass die Hersteller alle voneinander abgucken, was das Zeug hlt, und sich die meisten mittlerweile zumindest ein paar Jahre auf dem Markt befinden, ist es egal, von wem ihr eure Unterlagen besorgt.




> Hier habe ich noch ein bisschen mehr dazu geschrieben

----------


## MarcoBadwal

Moin Moin an Alle, 

ich suche noch jegliche Vorbereitungsunterlagen fr den TMS 2016. 

Bitte PN an mich falls ihr noch was zu verkaufen habt

----------


## Sternchenhase

Hallo  :Grinnnss!: 
Es gibt einen Forenflohmarkt, in dem ihr eure Angebote und Gesuche hineinschreiben knnt. Bitte nicht in diesem Thread werben!
Vielen Dank!

----------


## 19Lisschen95

Hallo ValentinM.,

gibts deine bungsmaterialien noch zum kaufen ?  :Smilie: 

Danke fr eine kurze Rckmeldung  :Smilie: 

Lg Lisschen

----------


## 19Lisschen95

Hallo halen  :Smilie: 

Sind deine bungsbucher noch zum haben?  :Smilie: 

ber eine kurze Rckmeldung wrde ich mich freuen.

Lg Lisschen

----------


## Sternchenhase

Hallo 19Lisschen95,

das hier steht einen Beitrag vor deinen:



> Hallo 
> Es gibt einen Forenflohmarkt, in dem ihr eure Angebote und Gesuche hineinschreiben knnt. Bitte nicht in diesem Thread werben!
> Vielen Dank!


Schreibe doch bitte die User direkt an, indem du auf ihren Namen klickst und "Private Nachricht" auswhlst.
Du hast auerdem deine PN-Funktion nicht ausgewhlt, d.h. sie knnen dich nicht anschreiben und dir folglich auch nicht antworten.



> Du gehst in deinen Nachrichtenordner, links an der Seite neben den Nachrichten siehst du u.a. ein Kstchen mit "Einstellungen".
> Unter "Mein Benutzerkonto" gehst du auf "Einstellungen ndern". Auf der rechten Seite kannst du nun unter "E-Mails, Private Nachrichten & Benachrichtigungen" auf "Private Nachrichten aktivieren" klicken.
> "nderungen speichern" ganz unten nicht vergessen.

----------


## ValentinM.

19Lisschen95, und alle anderen, die das noch nicht gemacht haben: Aktiviert bitte eure PN-Funktion wie von Sternchenhase netterweise nochmals beschrieben.  :Top: 

@19Lisschen95: Ja, sind noch da, kannst du gerne haben, nheres ber PN.  :bhh:

----------


## ValentinM.

> Ich HASSE Muster erkennen! Wie soll man das blo in der Zeit gut hinkriegen?


Ich fand es ganz hilfreich zu trainieren, in kurzer Zeit mglichst obskure oder unanstndige Figuren darin zu sehen. Man darf sich meiner Meinung nach nur nicht zu sehr auf bestimmte Dinge im Voraus festlegen, da sich die "Grundform" der Figuren in jedem Jahr ndert.
Ich hoffe, dass man das jetzt versteht :Grinnnss!: 

Letztes Jahr schien es beispielsweise, als seien alle Figuren eine Art Fuball  :peng:

----------


## zahnbrste94

> Ich fand es ganz hilfreich zu trainieren, in kurzer Zeit mglichst obskure oder unanstndige Figuren darin zu sehen. Man darf sich meiner Meinung nach nur nicht zu sehr auf bestimmte Dinge im Voraus festlegen, da sich die "Grundform" der Figuren in jedem Jahr ndert.
> Ich hoffe, dass man das jetzt versteht
> 
> Letztes Jahr schien es beispielsweise, als seien alle Figuren eine Art Fuball


Ich denke, dass sie Muster zuordnen meint und nicht Figuren merken  :hmmm...:

----------


## ili96

Hallo zusammen!

Wei jemand zufllig, wie hoch der Mittelwert in den letzten Jahren im untertest "Muster zuordnen" war ?
Ich erschie mich gleich mit meinen Ergebnissen hier. 


Danke 🙈  :Big Grin:

----------


## ValentinM.

Der Mittelwert lag 2015 bei 11,8.  ;)

----------


## ili96

Nicht schlecht.

Danke

----------


## Lennart96

Hallo zusammen,

mir wurden letzte Woche meine Bcher (von MedGurus) zugeschickt und ich habe schon mal angefangen zu ben. Ich schaffe alle Disziplinen auer Muster zuordnen... In den 22 Minuten schaffe ich nur 6 Aufgaben  :Frown:  
In den Bcher wird behauptet, dass das super einfach lernbar sein soll und dass dort fast jeder volle Punktzahl holen kann. Na super.
Habt ihr noch irgendwelche Tipps oder Hilfestellungen, damit ich wenigstens den Durchschnitt schaffe?

----------


## ili96

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mir wurden letzte Woche meine Bcher (von MedGurus) zugeschickt und ich habe schon mal angefangen zu ben. Ich schaffe alle Disziplinen auer Muster zuordnen... In den 22 Minuten schaffe ich nur 6 Aufgaben  
> In den Bcher wird behauptet, dass das super einfach lernbar sein soll und dass dort fast jeder volle Punktzahl holen kann. Na super.
> Habt ihr noch irgendwelche Tipps oder Hilfestellungen, damit ich wenigstens den Durchschnitt schaffe?



bin ebenfalls sehr schlecht darin, wie gesagt.

Ich bin mir zu 100% sicher, dass die Tipps der User sein werden, mehr und mehr zu ben. Mehr nich.t

das liest man berall... vllt. sollten wir dann in den nchsten wochen erfolge verzeichnen knnen ;)

----------


## ValentinM.

Mehr und mehr zu ben ist sicherlich einer der wichtigsten Tipps, es hilft aber auch ungemein sich von Details zu lsen. Die Fehler in den Bildern sind selten bzw. fast nie ganz kleine Punkte innerhalb von z.B. den Zellen. Wenn, dann fehlt eine Ansammlung von kleinen Punkten oder es wurden Linien nicht zu Ende gezeichnet oder es wurde verschoben.

Mit hat es geholfen markante Strukturen, z.B. groe Linien, Pfeile etc. in den Bildausschnitten zu suchen und anhand diesen schnell und gezielt mit dem Hauptbild zu vergleichen.

----------


## Sternchenhase

Ach, das mit der vollen Punktzahl ist Schwachsinn.
Ich war beim ben am Ende mit 12 total happy, im TMS hatte ich dann 13 und war damit unter den 10% Besten (siehe erste Seite).

Macht euch keinen Zeitdruck! Ihr gewinnt *gar nichts*, wenn ihr von Anfang an mit der Uhr bt. Gerade bei Muster erkennen.
Ich habe dann auch einfach 2 -3 Wochen lang ganz ohne Zeitdruck Muster gebt und dann begann es, besser zu laufen.

----------


## Dizzel98

Muster zuordnen bereitet mir auch Kopfzerbrechen.
In einer Woche habe ich Ferien, da wollte ich dann mal einen ganzen Tag simulieren.
Ich muss mir dann glaube ich auch mal Bcher anschaffen...

----------


## zahnbrste94

> Muster zuordnen bereitet mir auch Kopfzerbrechen.
> In einer Woche habe ich Ferien, da wollte ich dann mal einen ganzen Tag simulieren.
> Ich muss mir dann glaube ich auch mal Bcher anschaffen...


Ja, ben ben ben, wurde mir auch gesagt, erst ohne Uhr, dann mit Uhr. Habe mir jetzt Bcher von Medgurus bestellt, dazu die Docfactory App und das Training kann beginnen  :Grinnnss!:  Welchen Prozentrang strebt ihr denn so an?

----------


## ili96

Danke sternchenhase fr den Tipp. Merke auch irgendwie, dass es mit Uhr nichts bzw nicht viel bringt. Ich berfliege zu oberflchlich und dann haut es gar nicht hin.

Darf man ein Lineal oder Lesezeichen benutzen ? Oder wird drauf geachtet, dass man nur einen Stift in der Hand hlt ?

@zahnbrste94... Muss mit meinen 1,9 fr Zahnmedizin echt schon reinhauen. Von daher strebe ich was hohes an, hoffentlich wird es ansatzweise im obersten Bereich. 🙈

----------


## Dizzel98

> Ja, ben ben ben, wurde mir auch gesagt, erst ohne Uhr, dann mit Uhr. Habe mir jetzt Bcher von Medgurus bestellt, dazu die Docfactory App und das Training kann beginnen  Welchen Prozentrang strebt ihr denn so an?


Also ich strebe keinen gewissen Prozentrang an, da ich dann sowieso entuscht sein werde. Ich gebe einfach mein bestes. Und du?

----------


## ili96

Ist auch wirklich besser. Wsr in der Schule auch immer so.. Je mehr man ein gutes Ergebnis erzwungen hat, desto schlechter wirde es  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Lennart96

Ich mchte nach Heidelberg-Mannheim und daher mssen das schon so 110 werden. Habe aber nicht zu groen Druck, da ich ohne den TMS einen Studienplatz kriegen kann, nur nicht an meiner Wunschuni

----------


## zahnbrste94

> Also ich strebe keinen gewissen Prozentrang an, da ich dann sowieso entuscht sein werde. Ich gebe einfach mein bestes. Und du?


Mein Abitschnitt wird whsl nicht der beste werden, da sollte ich mich auf jeden Fall reinhngen. Habe mir deswegen auch ziemlich viel Vorbereitungsmaterial gehol, aber naja mit den medgurus Bcher und der App, die ca. 3000 Aufgaben enthlt, bin ich wohl mehr als gut bedient fr den Anfang  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Medizinerin94

Biete noch das gesamte FRITEST Paket an, bei Interesse einfach eine PN!  :Smilie:  Ist anspruchsvoller als der Original Test, also perfekt zur Vorbereitung!

----------


## *milkakuh*

Nochmal zum Master erkennen: Ich hab das damals auch berhaupt nicht in der Zeit geschafft. Empfohlen wird ja immer, dass man alle Fehler suchen soll und dann das richtige Muster ankreuzen soll. Ich bin dann mit etwas bung dazu bergegangen, das erste Muster in dem ich keinen Fehler gefunden habe anzukreuzen. So konnte ich immer alle Muster bearbeiten und mein Ergebnis war viel besser. Hatte dann im Test selber mit diesem Verfahren einen relativ hohen Prozentrang (94). Wer also anders mit der Zeit nicht hinkommt sollte die Methode mal ausprobieren.

----------


## Alice111

Hey Leute, wusstet ihr das neuerdings Gieen und Kln auch den TMS in ihr Auswahlverfahren einbeziehen werden (fr das Wintersemester 2016/2017) ?

----------


## Datenschutz

> Hey Leute, wusstet ihr das neuerdings Gieen und Kln auch den TMS in ihr Auswahlverfahren einbeziehen werden (fr das Wintersemester 2016/2017) ?


Ja...

----------


## Lennart96

wisst ihr, inwiefern sie den mit einberechnen wollen?  Ich finds ja super, dass die sagen der TMS sei freiwillig aber bei fast allen Unis kommt man ohne den nur noch sehr schwer ohne rein ...

----------


## Migole

Kln rechnet den TMS wie Bochum (und ich meine auch Mainz und Frankfurt?) einfach 49:51 gegen die Abinote auf. Dadurch verschiebt sich der NC wesentlich weniger als durch Boni (wie in Tbingen oder Heidelberg). 
Ich habe hier bisher noch keine einzige Person kennen gelernt, die ber den tms den Platz bekommen hat. Immerhin msste man selbst bei 1,0 im tms trotzdem noch ein Abi von 1,5 - 1,6 haben.

----------


## Lennart96

Was denkt ihr, sind die besten Unis fr Leute mit Abi 1,0, aber TMS schlechter 50%? Ich habe da jetzt Aachen im Kopf.  
Wo geht ihr hin, wenn der TMS nicht so luft wie gewollt?

----------


## Migole

> Was denkt ihr, sind die besten Unis fr Leute mit Abi 1,0, aber TMS schlechter 50%? Ich habe da jetzt Aachen im Kopf.  
> Wo geht ihr hin, wenn der TMS nicht so luft wie gewollt?


Unter 50% gibt es nirgendwo einen Bonus? Dann alle Unis in der Abibestenquote und hoffen gelost zu werden. Ansonsten kommt man doch mit 1,0 auch fast berall im AdH rein auer vielleicht in Tbingen oder Heidelberg  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Car.Ly

Nicht entmutigen lassen, wegen Muster zuordnen lassen. Vorgestern hatte ich auch erst acht und gerade kam ich auf 12 richtige. Ich hoff ich kann mich noch weiter steigern aber ich finde, es wird immer besser!

----------


## Lennart96

Wisst ihr was in den letzten Jahren so fr Zeichen beim Konzentrierten und Sorgfltigem Arbeiten rankamen? 

In meinem bungsbuch ist alles drin von "relativ einfachen" bd oder pq Kombinationen bis hin zu extrem schwierigen Bowlingkugeln wo Punkte drin sind und man auf die genaue Position dieser Punkte achten muss. Bei mir macht das einen riesigen Unterschied aus: bd komme ich bis Zeile 30 und bei den Bowlingkugeln nur bis Zeile 19.

----------


## peppi89

Nabend,

Abi 2,0 + RA Ausbildung.

Habe ich Chancen mit einem sehr guten TMS?

----------


## Lennart96

Du httest m.E. nach Chancen in Frankfurt a.M., wenn du Notenquivalent 1,0 schreibst, und HD Fakultt Mannheim und HD Fakultt Heidelberg Chancen, wenn du einen phenomenalen TMS schreibst. Es wird aber extrem schwer, aber vielleicht hast du ja Glck.

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Du httest m.E. nach Chancen in Frankfurt a.M., wenn du Notenquivalent 1,0 schreibst


Nope auch dann nicht.
Mannheim musst du dir mal im Formelrechner angucken

----------


## Lennart96

Naja nach Hochschulstart liegt die Grenze bei 1,5. 
2,0*0,51+1,0*0,49=1,51 . 
Wird das nicht abgerundet?

----------


## Sternchenhase

Nein, wird nicht abgerundet^^.
Auerdem hat Frankfurt dieses Jahr den TMS neu engefhrt, das hat mal wieder keiner mitbekommen, weil sich die wenigsten tatschlich mal auf hss informiert haben und deswegen wird der NC in Frankfurt, jetzt, wo es alle wissen, auch wieder steigen.

----------


## fanthoomas

Moin Moin, zu Anfang des Threads hier hie es, man knne sich vor allem auf die mathematischen Aufgaben im TMS gut mit Online-Angeboten vorbereiten. Auer dem t-med Portal habe ich bisher aber nicht wirklich etwas gefunden, erinnert sich jemand an Links oder Seiten, die ihm oder ihr geholfen haben?  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Sternchenhase

Ja, falls ich das gesagt habe, habe ich sicher auch dazu geschrieben, dass damit gratis Online-Tools zum Kopfrechnen und schriftl. Grundrechenarten gemeint sind. Auch Formeln umstellen muss sitzen!
Einfach googeln

----------


## Jasymed

Hey Leute  :Smilie: 
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Studymed? Fand das klang super, aber hier sind wohl alle bei Fritest/Medguru, hat das nen Grund?  :Smilie: 
Lg

----------


## Zitronengelb

@Jasymed
Fritest hat der Meinung vieler nach die schwersten Muster und Schlauchfiguren!

Ich selbst bin dieses Jahr auch beim TMS in Wrzburg mit dabei  ::-winky: 
Ich habe im Januar schon einige Infos zum lernen und zum Testtag selbst gesammelt, 
habe allerdings erst ber einige Tage hinweg einen Test durchgearbeitet (Aus unserer Bibliothek, keine Ahnung, von wem das war, schien ziemlich alt). Bei den meisten Tests war ich knapp ber dem Durchschnitt (War aber ja auch ne alte Version, kann man also bestimmt nicht mit diesem Jahr vergleichen), bei Mathe aber unterirdisch schlecht  :Blush: 
Also da ist noch sehr viel Lernbedarf  :Big Grin: 

Hab bis jetzt die bungsmaterialen von Fritest (bis auf den kompletten Test, den bestell ich mir, wenn ich ihn am Ende noch brauche) und bestelle mir den mathematischen Unterteil und Leitfaden von Medguru.

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Hey Leute 
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Studymed? Fand das klang super, aber hier sind wohl alle bei Fritest/Medguru, hat das nen Grund? 
> Lg


Also ich hatte unter anderem Studymed. So gut fand ich es jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht, bei den Schlauchfiguren waren zum meinem TMS (2014) noch echt viele Fehler drin, Muster am PC zu lsen ist sowieso keine so gute Idee, die anderen Bereiche waren kaum ausgebaut, und wenig TMS-Altfragen-orientiert. Da gabs definitiv noch Optimierungsbedarf.
Schlauchfiguren fand ich aber ganz gut, man muss halt mitdenken und darf den Lsungen nicht immer vertrauen.
Sie haben es bestimmt verbessert bis jetzt, aber dazu kann ich nichts mehr sagen.

Ein weiterer Knackpunkt ist, dass der TMS ja auch Papier geschrieben wird und das mMn schon einen Unterschied macht.

----------


## Jasymed

> Also ich hatte unter anderem Studymed. So gut fand ich es jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht, bei den Schlauchfiguren waren zum meinem TMS (2014) noch echt viele Fehler drin, Muster am PC zu lsen ist sowieso keine so gute Idee, die anderen Bereiche waren kaum ausgebaut, und wenig TMS-Altfragen-orientiert. Da gabs definitiv noch Optimierungsbedarf.
> Schlauchfiguren fand ich aber ganz gut, man muss halt mitdenken und darf den Lsungen nicht immer vertrauen.
> Sie haben es bestimmt verbessert bis jetzt, aber dazu kann ich nichts mehr sagen.
> 
> Ein weiterer Knackpunkt ist, dass der TMS ja auch Papier geschrieben wird und das mMn schon einen Unterschied macht.


Okay danke Leute  :Smilie: 
Ja, am besten fand ich eh bisher die Simulation mit dem Originalbuch, aber davon gibt's eben nur 2  :Big Grin: 
Hatte berlegt, weil man ja bei Fritest sehr schnell sehr viel Geld lsst, um dann doch (wie im Original) alles nur ein mal ordentlich machen zu knnen.. :/

----------


## Car.Ly

Von medgurus gibt es auch ein Simulationsheft. Aber keine Ahnung wie das ist

----------


## hllwsfthdth

Genauso mache ich das auch!  :Smilie: 
Bin im Nachhinein sogar sehr froh, mich da rechtzeitig drum gekmmert zu haben!

----------


## hllwsfthdth

Vor dem Matheteil habe ich auch am meisten Angst!  :Blush: 
Habe heute das ertse Mal Figuren/Fakten lernen einmal simuliert und das hat erstaunlich gut geklappt!  :Big Grin:

----------


## zahnbrste94

> Also ich hatte unter anderem Studymed. So gut fand ich es jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht, bei den Schlauchfiguren waren zum meinem TMS (2014) noch echt viele Fehler drin, Muster am PC zu lsen ist sowieso keine so gute Idee, die anderen Bereiche waren kaum ausgebaut, und wenig TMS-Altfragen-orientiert. Da gabs definitiv noch Optimierungsbedarf.
> Schlauchfiguren fand ich aber ganz gut, man muss halt mitdenken und darf den Lsungen nicht immer vertrauen.
> Sie haben es bestimmt verbessert bis jetzt, aber dazu kann ich nichts mehr sagen.
> 
> Ein weiterer Knackpunkt ist, dass der TMS ja auch Papier geschrieben wird und das mMn schon einen Unterschied macht.


Hab mir auch den Accoutn von Studymed vor 2 Monaten geholt und kann Sternchenhase nur zustimmen. Da hat sich seitdem nichts verndert und die Aufgaben sind wirklich nicht an den Originalaufgaben angelehnt! 
Es ist meiner Meinung nach mega schwer bei den ganzen Anbietern durchzublicken, weil jeder einem irgendwas andrehen mchte!
Die Schlauchfiguren sind nicht shclecht, aber dafr hab ich Docfactory TMS und das kostet um einiges weniger  :Big Grin: 
Ich bin mit den Sachen die ich mittlerweile habe mehr als zufrieden.

----------


## Dizzel98

Hey leute ich hab mal ne kurze frage: ich simuliere heute den Test mithilfe der Originalversion 2 und bei der Aufgabengruppe konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten Strand diese Formel von wegen korrekte Markierungen - bersehene Zeichen - fehlarkierungen ist gleich Rohwert da kam dann bei mir 160 raus daneben steht dann noch einmal die Formel Rohwert -140 und das alles geteilt durch 10 dabei htte ich jetzt logischerweise zwei sehe ich das richtig dass ich wenn das der tatschliche TMS ist wirklich nur 2 Punkte bekommen htte. 😰😰😨😨😨

----------


## ValentinM.

Genau hier liegt das Problem dieser Testsimulation: Normalerweise wird man mit seiner Stichprobe, sprich mit seinem TMS Jahr verglichen. Dies ist aber hier nicht mglich, da leider, meines Wissens, die Ergebnisse des Orginaltests nicht vorliegen. 

Also ist diese Formel, die da steht,  nur eine Nherung, um berhaupt irgendeinen Punktewert zu erhalten. Eine sehr grobe Schtzung also.

Also: nicht entmutigen lassen ;)

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Also ist diese Formel, die da steht,  nur eine Nherung, um berhaupt irgendeinen Punktewert zu erhalten. Eine sehr grobe Schtzung also.
> 
> Also: nicht entmutigen lassen ;)


Exakt  :Grinnnss!: . Das wichtigste bei diesem Untertest ist es, schnell und sauber zu arbeiten.
Das Ergebnis ist, wie Valentin schon sagte, vom Jahrgang abhngig! Bei dem einen TMS bist du schon unter den Top 10, wenn du die ersten 10 Zeilen hast, beim nchstes TMS msstest du alle Zeilen sauber durchhaben  :Grinnnss!: .

Auch hier erstmal langsam ohne Stress verschiedene Aufgabentypen ben und dir deine Technik berlegen  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## Lennart96

Fr die, die den TMS schon gemacht haben. Man hrt ja fters, dass die beiden Versionen von ITB Consulting einfacher sein sollen als der Originaltest, ist das wirklich so?

----------


## Lavinia Jrgens

Hey! Im Februar 2017 mache ich mein Staatsexamen fr meine PT- Ausbildung ( habe 1.9 Abi)  und wollte im folgenden Mai den TMS nehmen. Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen, was fr Erfahrungen ihr mit dem TMS gemacht habt? Wie und wie lange habt ihr euch vorbereitet? Gibt es irgendwelche guten Tipps? Danke schonmal im Voraus!!  :Smilie:  
P.s hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Thread. Wenn nicht, sorry :-P

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

@Lavinia Jrgens: jetzt bist du im richtigen Thread  :hmmm...: 

Absolute Arrhythmie, Medi-Learn Moderatorin

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Fr die, die den TMS schon gemacht haben. Man hrt ja fters, dass die beiden Versionen von ITB Consulting einfacher sein sollen als der Originaltest, ist das wirklich so?


Sie sind schon einfacher. Zumindest subjektiv gesehen  :Grinnnss!: .
Ich meine, zum Vergleich hat man nur das sonstige Testmaterial und den eigenen TMS, und der ist naturgem nie einfach  :Grinnnss!: .

@Lavinia: Du solltest sptestens jetzt anfangen und kontinuierlich (d.h. ca. 5 Tage/Woche) ein paar Stunden ben.
Gute Tipps gibt es allemal, du musst die Frage nur etwas genauer eingrenzen  :bhh: - wozu genau mchtest du denn einen Tipp?
Ganz allgemein: Kopfrechnen, Grundrechenarten schriftlich (beides mit kostenlosen Online-Tools), Einheiten umrechnen und Formeln umstellen. Dazu Skizzen zeichnen ben (auf Wikipedia beispielsweise Azidose/ Alkalose, oder auch Hormone und ihre Wirkungen (z.B. CRH) eignen sich gut zum ben). Ihr msst nicht wissen/lernen/verstehen, was das ist, nur die Skizze zeichnen knnen.
Ihr habt alles was ihr im TMS braucht, in der Aufgabenstellung stehen!

----------


## Lavinia Jrgens

Super, vielen vielen Dank! Und was ist mit Physik? Sind da gute Vorkenntnisse sinnvoll? Kannst du ein gutes Buch zum vorbeireiten empfehlen? Gibt ja bestimmt viele Angebote :P

----------


## Lavinia Jrgens

Haha danke dir  :Big Grin:

----------


## leeeeeeni

Hallo zusammen! 

Ich habe den TMS im vergangenen Jahr gemacht und mit 90% abgeschnitten. 
Ich empfehle eine kontinuierliche und disziplinierte Vorbereitung, dann klappt das auch! Macht euch einen Lernplan, es ist noch nicht zu spt um bis Mai fit zu sein.

Ich habe noch eine Menge Vorbereitungsmaterial abzugeben:

MedGurus

	TMS und EMS - Der Leitfaden - Tipps, Tricks und Bearbeitungsstrategien fr den Medizinaufnahmetest in
Deutschland und der Schweiz, 2. Auflage (leichte Gebrauchsspuren; Aufgaben unberhrt, da mit Kopien gearbeitet wurde) Originalpreis: 29,90 
	Quantitative und formale Probleme  Mathe im TMS und EMS, 4. Auflage (fast neuwertig, Aufgaben unbearbeitet, lediglich vereinzelt Textstellen mit Marker markiert) 19,90
	Muster zuordnen im EMS und TMS  Das bungsbuch, 1. Auflage (neuwertig) 15,90
	Figuren und Fakten lernen im EMS und TMS  Das bungsbuch,  3. Auflage (neuwertig, keine Gebrauchsspuren) 15,90
	Konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten im EMS und TMS  Das bungsbuch, 4. Auflage (neuwertig, keine Gebrauchsspuren, wurde mit Kopien gearbeitet) 15,90
	Schlauchfiguren im EMS und TMS  Das bungsbuch, 2. Auflage (neuwertig) 15,90
	Textverstndnis im EMS und TMS  Das bungsbuch, 3. Auflage (neuwertig, keine Gebrauchsspuren) 19,90 

ITB Consulting

	Test fr medizinische Studiengnge 1  Originalversion 1 des TMS, 5. aktualisierte Auflage (neuwertig) 12,95 
	Test fr medizinische Studiengnge 2  Originalversion 2 des TMS, 5. aktualisierte Auflage (neuwertig) 12,75

Meditrain  Den Eignungstest zum Medizinstudium erfolgreich trainieren

	Schlauchfiguren, Band 3 (neuwertig) 43,90 Euro
	Konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten, Band 8 - Block mit 17 Testversionen, insgesamt 36 bungsbgen (neuwertig, alle Testversionen/Varianten vorhanden, 5 Original-bungsbgen wurden verwendet, Kopien von den fehlenden Bgen hiervon werden von mir beigefgt) 22,90 Euro
	Figuren lernen  Fakten lernen, Band 2 (neuwertig) 42,90 Euro
	Figuren und Fakten lernen, bungssammlung zu den TMS/EMS Untertests (neuwertig) 17,50 Euro
	Muster zuordnen, Band 4 (neuwertig) 43,90 Euro
	Diagramme und Tabellen, Band 5 (weist Gebrauchsspuren auf) 49,90 Euro
	Studien zur Vorbereitung des EMS/TMS  Aufgabensammlung zu den Untertests Muster zuordnen, Schlauchfiguren, Figuren lernen, Fakten lernen (neuwertig) 34,90 Euro
	Trainingstest zum TMS/EMS (Simulationstest)  204 Aufgaben, Band 1 (Unterstreichungen mit Textmarker, keine Notizen) 39,90 Euro und Lsungsheft 17,90 Euro (neuwertig)

med-testing

	Fit fr den TMS/EMS 1  Aufgabensammlung zum Untertest Quantitative und formale Probleme mit ausfhrlichen Lsungswegen (neuwertig) 15 Euro

Fr alles zusammen habe ich etwa 530 Euro bezahlt, dazu kamen noch Versandkosten. Ich wrde alles fr 330 Euro plus Versand verkaufen, da bis auf ein paar Bcher alle neuwertig sind und es sich hier um wirklich hilfreiches und erfolgsorientiertes Material handelt.

Meine Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass es sich wirklich lohnt, in die Vorbereitung zu investieren, denn umso mehr spart man spter, wenn man statt im Ausland hier in Deutschland studieren kann.

Bei Interesse einfach melden! Ich werde die Unterlagen dann sofort verschicken  :Smilie:  Wenn noch jemand Fragen zum TMS oder zur Vorbereitung hat kann er die auch gerne stellen  :Smilie:  

Liebe Gre und schon jetzt viel Erfolg  :Smilie:

----------


## Pheppo

Hey, 
Da ich mir zum SS mit meinem 1,3er Abi nicht viele Chancen ausrechne, bereite ich mich auch auf den TMS vor. 
Wie viele Stunden pro Tag habt ihr denn aufgewendet (oder wendet ihr aktuell auf) und wann habt ihr angefangen?
Viele Gre 
Pheppo

----------


## ili96

Leni, aktiviere mal deine privatnachrichten Option! Danke  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## xFahriye

Hallo  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich habe mich fr den diesjhrigen TMS angemeldet und wollte mich mal erkundigen, 
wie und vorallem mit welchen Matierialien ihr euch so vorbereitet.  :Smilie: 

Schreibe auch gerne ber PN! 

LG

----------


## leeeeeeni

Hallo Fahriye,

Knntest du die PN-Option aktivieren? Danke!

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Ich habe noch eine Menge Vorbereitungsmaterial abzugeben


Hallo  :Grinnnss!: 
Es gibt einen Forenflohmarkt, in dem ihr eure Angebote und Gesuche hineinschreiben knnt. Bitte nicht in diesem Thread werben!
Vielen Dank!



> Super, vielen vielen Dank! Und was ist mit Physik? Sind da gute Vorkenntnisse sinnvoll? Kannst du ein gutes Buch zum vorbeireiten empfehlen? Gibt ja bestimmt viele Angebote :P


hm. Physik. Nee, wrde ich lassen, auer zum Formeln ben. Bio knntest du dir, wenn du Zeit und Lust hast, ein Oberstufenbuch angucken, gerade so Osmose- und Diffusionsgeschichten.



> Hey, 
> Da ich mir zum SS mit meinem 1,3er Abi nicht viele Chancen ausrechne, bereite ich mich auch auf den TMS vor.


In Homburg wrst du die letzten Jahre drin gewesen. Setzt du es auf OP6 oder ist das berhaupt keine Option fr dich?
@xFahriye:



> Also mal wieder zum Thema Bcher:
> 
> Ihr braucht eine "Anleitung", mit der ihr an jeden Untertest herangehen knnt, Ich glaube MedGurus hat so einen "Leitfaden" herausgebracht, ob der was taugt, kann ich nicht sagen, ich hatte ihn nicht. Bei den anderen Anbietern (und auch MedGuru) sind diese Anleitungen ansonsten immer noch im Anfangsteil der jeweiligen Heftchen zum Untertest.
> Angesichts der Tatsache, dass die Hersteller alle voneinander abgucken, was das Zeug hlt, und sich die meisten mittlerweile zumindest ein paar Jahre auf dem Markt befinden, ist es egal, von wem ihr eure Unterlagen besorgt.
> 
> Mein Tipp im Nachhinein: So ein Leitfaden oder zu jedem Thema ein Heftchen von einem der Anbieter, um die "Anleitung" zu haben (auer Mathe! siehe ein paar Beitrge vorher!) und dann von t-med ein paar Kurse dazu.
> 
> Falls sich jemand fragt, warum ich immer t-med erwhne: Ich werde nicht von ihnen bezahlt^^. Ich habe sie nur leider sehr spt entdeckt und hatte dann die Kurse zu Muster, Schlauchfiguren und Konzentrationstest (von denen man selber 3 am Tag konfigurieren kann). Und aufgrund des vielen bungsmaterials, was zum richtigen Training sehr wichtig ist, fand ich diesen Anbieter vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhltnis am besten (in Kombination mit Anleitungen von einem anderen Anbieter; zumindest zu meiner Zeit gabs dazu noch nichts auf t-med).
> 
> Und sehr sinnvoll war auch der Probe-TMS, als wir bei einer Freundin einen Tag den TMS simuliert haben.

----------


## xFahriye

Ups habe ich gar nicht gesehen  :Smilie: 


Ich habe sie jetzt aktiviert.

----------


## Sternchenhase

Lavinia Jrgens, wenn ich dir antworten soll, aktiviere bitte deine PN-Funktion^^.



> Die PN-Funktion muss bei dir und dem anderen freigeschaltet sein, was sie bei dir noch nicht ist.
> 
> Du gehst in deinen Nachrichtenordner, links an der Seite neben den Nachrichten siehst du u.a. ein Kstchen mit "Einstellungen".
> Unter "Mein Benutzerkonto" gehst du auf "Einstellungen ndern". Auf der rechten Seite kannst du nun unter "E-Mails, Private Nachrichten & Benachrichtigungen" auf "Private Nachrichten aktivieren" klicken.
> "nderungen speichern" ganz unten nicht vergessen.

----------


## Lavinia Jrgens

Dachte das htte ich schon gemacht  ::-oopss:  sorry!

----------


## Jasymed

Hallo  :Smilie: 
Welches Material hast du denn jetzt?
Okay, kann sein, die kostenlosen bungsaufgaben fand ich da aber gut. Ich bin einfach nicht bereit, mir x Bcher  20-30 zu kaufen, mchte aber jeden Untertest trainieren, nicht nur meine zwei schwchsten... 
Wirklich schlecht fand ich bisher nur die Simulation von TMS-onlinetest.de
LG

----------


## Jasymed

> Hallo 
> Welches Material hast du denn jetzt?
> Okay, kann sein, die kostenlosen bungsaufgaben fand ich da aber gut. Ich bin einfach nicht bereit, mir x Bcher  20-30 zu kaufen, mchte aber jeden Untertest trainieren, nicht nur meine zwei schwchsten... 
> Wirklich schlecht fand ich bisher nur die Simulation von TMS-onlinetest.de
> LG


Edit: sorry, da sollte ein Zitat von zahnbrste94 drber stehen

----------


## zahnbrste94

> Edit: sorry, da sollte ein Zitat von zahnbrste94 drber stehen


Was genau wolltest du denn zitieren :P?

----------


## VS1997

Hallo ihr :Smilie: 
Ich bin neu hier und wollte gerne mal wissen von denen, die so super gut im letzten Jahr abgeschnitten hatten, ab wann sie so richtig fit waren in allen Untertests..?
Wie fandet ihr den 5Tages Kurs von Meditrain, bringt das was?
Und wegen Muster zuordnen. Ich fand das in diesem Buch von ITB Consulting ziemlich schwierig, aber bei den Medgurus ganz okay. Geht das noch wem so?

----------


## leeeeeeni

Hallo VS1997,

bitte aktiviere deine PN-Funktion. Danke!

LG

----------


## VS1997

Oh sorry.. Ist jetzt aktviert

----------


## Moosachat

Hey Leute,  :Grinnnss!: 

wie viele hier werde auch ich am TMS 2016 teilnehmen und be dementsprechend seit November regelmig und seit Anfang Februar recht intensiv dafr. Allerdings fllt mir die Aufgabe Muster erkennen sehr schwer, d.h. meine Punktzahl liegt durchschnittlich nur bei ca. 14 von 24 Punkten (bestes Ergebnis jemals: 20 Punkte). be mit Medgurus und Meditrain.
Darum wollte ich mal fragen, wie ihr den Untertest so bt und ob ihr spezielle Tips oder Strategien dafr habt? Und wie viel ist durch intensives Lernen denn berhaupt erreichbar bzw. mit welchem Ergebnis kann man in dem Untertest zufrieden sein? 

Vielen Dank
Moosachat

----------


## zahnbrste94

> Hey Leute, 
> 
> wie viele hier werde auch ich am TMS 2016 teilnehmen und be dementsprechend seit November regelmig und seit Anfang Februar recht intensiv dafr. Allerdings fllt mir die Aufgabe Muster erkennen sehr schwer, d.h. meine Punktzahl liegt durchschnittlich nur bei ca. 14 von 24 Punkten (bestes Ergebnis jemals: 20 Punkte). be mit Medgurus und Meditrain.
> Darum wollte ich mal fragen, wie ihr den Untertest so bt und ob ihr spezielle Tips oder Strategien dafr habt? Und wie viel ist durch intensives Lernen denn berhaupt erreichbar bzw. mit welchem Ergebnis kann man in dem Untertest zufrieden sein? 
> 
> Vielen Dank
> Moosachat


Also ich lerne mit Medgurs und Docfactory. Bin damit sehr zufrieden  :Grinnnss!:  Schaffe mittlerweile 16-17 Punkte von 24 Aufgaben. Hoffentlich werden es mit der Zeit noch mehr!

----------


## Jasymed

> Was genau wolltest du denn zitieren :P?


Du hattest gesagt, dass du mit deinem Material jetzt zufrieden bist, wollte wissen welches du hast  :Smilie:  
Lg

----------


## Greezi2510

Hey , 

Habe gestern eine Tms Testsimulation geschrieben . Dabei ist mir aufgefallen , dass ich in Untertests , die normalerweise meine "Paradedisziplinen" ( Textverstndnis , Figuren und Fakten lernen ) sind deutlich schlechter als zu Hause abgeschnitten habe . Bekanntlich sind dies alles Untertests, die nach der Pause abgeprft werden . Ich habe auch gemerkt , dass ich vor Beginn der zweiten Testphase eher unkonzentriert war . Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran , dass ich eine kleine Labertasche bin und mich in der Pause mit allen mglichen Leuten ber den Testverlauf unterhalten habe . 

Habt ihr vielleicht irgendwelche Tipps fr eine effektive Pausengestaltung ?

----------


## mediman404

> Hey , 
> 
> Habe gestern eine Tms Testsimulation geschrieben . Dabei ist mir aufgefallen , dass ich in Untertests , die normalerweise meine "Paradedisziplinen" ( Textverstndnis , Figuren und Fakten lernen ) sind deutlich schlechter als zu Hause abgeschnitten habe . Bekanntlich sind dies alles Untertests, die nach der Pause abgeprft werden . Ich habe auch gemerkt , dass ich vor Beginn der zweiten Testphase eher unkonzentriert war . Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran , dass ich eine kleine Labertasche bin und mich in der Pause mit allen mglichen Leuten ber den Testverlauf unterhalten habe . 
> 
> Habt ihr vielleicht irgendwelche Tipps fr eine effektive Pausengestaltung ?


Etwas Kohlenhydratreiches essen, entspannen, vllt meditieren und in sich gehen ?! Was mir damals sehr geholfen hat, sich selbst zu motivieren!

----------


## ili96

Hi!

Eine Frage zum untertest 'Muster zuordnen': wenn von den 5 Muster eins genau dem hauotmuster entspricht, aber an einer kleinen stelle etwas mehr darstellt als das original, ist es dann dennoch das richtige oder ist es ungltig, weil es mehr darstellt??

Danke;)

----------


## Lennart95

Hey!

Wenn der Ausschnitt des Musters ber den Rand des "Hauptmusters"  hinausragt ist das ein Fehler, weil der Ausschnitt nicht deckungsgleich zum "Hauptmuster" ist. Auf Seite 43 der Informationsbroschre kannst Du das nachlesen.

----------


## Ladyinwei

Huhu  :Smilie:  Knnte mir jemand vielleicht Tipps geben, wie man sich etwas strukturierter vorbereitet ohne einfach kopflos alles durcheinander zu lernen? Fr welchen Untertest msste man denn am meisten Vorbereitungszeit einplanen?

----------


## ValentinM.

Also ich habe zuerst anhand der ersten Originalversion eine Testsimulation zuhause durchgefhrt und anhand dem Ergebnis dann entschieden wie viel Zeit ich fr welchen Untertest investiere. Das ist meiner Meinung nach die sinnvollste Herangehensweise. 

ben wrde ich aber prinzipiell alle. 

Die 2. Originalversion habe ich dann gegen Ende meiner Vorbereitung, kurz vor dem TMS, gemacht um zu sehen wo ich mich wie verbessert habe. Das war so ca. 3 Wochen vor dem TMS. Da konnte ich dann noch explizit meine Schwchen trainieren. 

LG

----------


## Ladyinwei

Okay dankeschn, das klingt sinnvoll. Ich habe bis jetzt nmlich nur die einzelnen Aufgaben getrennt voneinander gebt, aber vielleicht sollte ich mir nochmal eine Version vom gesamten Test zulegen. Im Moment hlt mich leider der Matheteil ziemlich auf  :grrrr....:

----------


## ValentinM.

Also ich finde im Vorbereitungspaket eines jeden TMS Opfers drfen sowieso beide Originalversionen nicht fehlen ;) 
Das sind ja die einzigen Unterlagen die valide die realen Testbedingungen und damit - unter groen Einschrnkungen - deine voraussichtliche Testleistung abbilden knnen.  :Smilie:

----------


## ili96

> Hey!
> 
> Wenn der Ausschnitt des Musters ber den Rand des "Hauptmusters"  hinausragt ist das ein Fehler, weil der Ausschnitt nicht deckungsgleich zum "Hauptmuster" ist. Auf Seite 43 der Informationsbroschre kannst Du das nachlesen.



Ja gut.. Dachte ich mir, danke. Dann handelt es sich wohl nur um einen Fehler in den Lsungen.

Merci und Gru!

----------


## ehemaliger User_14112016_1

Hey Leute, auch ich bin dieses Jahr beim TMS 16 (in Siegen, noch wer  :Grinnnss!: ? ) dabei und habe schon  Ende Oktober angefangen ab und zu mal in die Bcher zu schauen... Seit Januar lerne ich etwas mehr und jetzt im Februar jede Woche mind. 5 Std. ....ich habe jedoch erhebliche Probleme im Test " Quantitative und formale ..........." ICH HASSE MATHE EINFACH -.- .... hat jemand ein Tipp fr mich, wie ich fr diese Mathe Aufgaben ben kann? Ich hab das Buch von medgurus MATHE IM TMS ...

Danke  :Smilie:

----------


## Lennart96

> Hey Leute, auch ich bin dieses Jahr beim TMS 16 (in Siegen, noch wer ? ) dabei und habe schon  Ende Oktober angefangen ab und zu mal in die Bcher zu schauen... Seit Januar lerne ich etwas mehr und jetzt im Februar jede Woche mind. 5 Std. ....ich habe jedoch erhebliche Probleme im Test " Quantitative und formale ..........." ICH HASSE MATHE EINFACH -.- .... hat jemand ein Tipp fr mich, wie ich fr diese Mathe Aufgaben ben kann? Ich hab das Buch von medgurus MATHE IM TMS ...
> 
> Danke


Es wird ja auch im Buch gesagt, dass einer der am schwersten zu lernenden Untertest ist. Ich denke die generelle Vorbereitung auf das Matheabi wird dir helfen. Im Test geht es um ein bestimmtes mathematisches Grundverstndnis. Ich habe mir auch die 5 Grundaufgabentypen im Buch durchgelesen und mich behindern die Schemata eher... ich konnte mich auch nicht gro steigern, egal wie doll ich es versuche oder was auch immer ich mache, ich habe immer 18 und die sch*** 20 schaffe ich nie ... 

Sagt mal, wie schafft ihr das mit der Doppelbelastung Abi und TMS?

 Ich wei gar nicht mehr wo mir der Kopf steht... Ich fhle mich so als wrde ich nur noch lernen.

----------


## Car.Ly

Deswegen schreib ich den TMS ein Jahr vor dem Abi. Sonst wre es mir wie dir ergangen... Und das wollte ich nicht, da ich beides mal mein bestes geben mchte. Ich wnsch dir, dass du es trotzdem durch hltst, und nicht zusammenbrichst, so wie ich mir das letztes Jahr geleistet habe...

----------


## Nina2408

> Es wird ja auch im Buch gesagt, dass einer der am schwersten zu lernenden Untertest ist. Ich denke die generelle Vorbereitung auf das Matheabi wird dir helfen. Im Test geht es um ein bestimmtes mathematisches Grundverstndnis. Ich habe mir auch die 5 Grundaufgabentypen im Buch durchgelesen und mich behindern die Schemata eher... ich konnte mich auch nicht gro steigern, egal wie doll ich es versuche oder was auch immer ich mache, ich habe immer 18 und die sch*** 20 schaffe ich nie ... 
> 
> Sagt mal, wie schafft ihr das mit der Doppelbelastung Abi und TMS?
> 
>  Ich wei gar nicht mehr wo mir der Kopf steht... Ich fhle mich so als wrde ich nur noch lernen.




Der Test wurde ja auch so konzipiert, dass man normalerweise nicht alle Aufgaben schafft. Ich finde 18/20 sind da schon ein sehr gutes Ergebnis. Ein Freund von mir schaffte 2013 im TMS 17/20 Aufgaben und hatte einen Rang von 98...

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Huhu  Knnte mir jemand vielleicht Tipps geben, wie man sich etwas strukturierter vorbereitet ohne einfach kopflos alles durcheinander zu lernen? Fr welchen Untertest msste man denn am meisten Vorbereitungszeit einplanen?


So kann man das nicht sagen; wichtig ist, dass die Untertests regelmig trainiert werden  :Grinnnss!: .
Textverstndnis, Diagramme und MedNat GV nicht so, aber der Rest ist bungssache.
3-5 mal die Woche Probedurchlufe in den restlichen Untertests und 1 mal/ Woche in Textverstndnis, Diagramme und MedNat GV wren gut.
Wichtig ist v.a. regelmiges Training, lieber weniger und dafr fter! 2 Wochen vor dem TMS reinhauen was geht, bringt nicht so viel wie eben das regelmige Training.

Zu Mathe:
Jeden Tag 15 min die Basics trainieren. Das spart im TMS sehr viel Zeit und hilft viel weiter.
Schriftliche Grundrechenarten- Kopfrechnen- Formeln umstellen- Dreisatz etc.
Gibt gratis Online-Tools dafr, einfach googeln.

Und bt das Skizzen malen  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## ehemaliger User_14112016_1

> So kann man das nicht sagen; wichtig ist, dass die Untertests regelmig trainiert werden .
> Textverstndnis, Diagramme und MedNat GV nicht so, aber der Rest ist bungssache.
> 3-5 mal die Woche Probedurchlufe in den restlichen Untertests und 1 mal/ Woche in Textverstndnis, Diagramme und MedNat GV wren gut.
> Wichtig ist v.a. regelmiges Training, lieber weniger und dafr fter! 2 Wochen vor dem TMS reinhauen was geht, bringt nicht so viel wie eben das regelmige Training.
> 
> Zu Mathe:
> Jeden Tag 15 min die Basics trainieren. Das spart im TMS sehr viel Zeit und hilft viel weiter.
> Schriftliche Grundrechenarten- Kopfrechnen- Formeln umstellen- Dreisatz etc.
> Gibt gratis Online-Tools dafr, einfach googeln.
> ...


Ich glaube auch, dass man sich wirklich Skizzen malen sollte... man versteht alles dann viel besser und kann mit Sichherheit kreuzen... wo mchtet ihr denn gerne studieren, bzw. wo bewerbt ihr euch im Winter mit dem TMS?

----------


## medico19

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der docfactory App? Lohnt es sich die Vollversion zu kaufen?

----------


## Sternchenhase

Hier und hier steht was zur App  :Grinnnss!: 

Aber zumindest bei Mustern bin ich nicht so ein Fan von pc-basiertem TMS-Training.

----------


## medico19

> Hier und hier steht was zur App 
> 
> Aber zumindest bei Mustern bin ich nicht so ein Fan von pc-basiertem TMS-Training.


Ah ok, hab ich total ubersehen^^ 
Ja Mister zuordnen will ich auch mit nem Buch machen, aber gerade schlauchfiguren, med. Naturwissenschaftliches Grundverstndnis und die beiden Merktests werde ich damit lernen, mal schauen wie die so sind, werde auf jeden Fall davon berichten  :Smilie:

----------


## Lennart96

Ich habe gerade gelesen, dass man Fehler bekommt, wenn man ber Schriftgre 12 anstreicht beim konzentrierten und sorgfltigen Arbeiten. Was bedeutet das konkret? Angehngt habe ich ein Foto von einem Untertest mit in jeder Zeile unterschiedlich langen Markierungen, sagt mir bitte, welche ihr fr korrekt haltet und welche als Fehler angestrichen werden. Zustzlich habe ich auch noch einen bd-Test angehngt, sagt mir bitte mal ob die Markierungen da so korrekt sind oder warum sie es nicht sind

WP_20160228_19_39_39_Pro.pdfwp_20160228_19_43_54_pro.jpg

----------


## Sternchenhase

Hallo Lennart,

die Gre der Zeichen im Untertest Konzentriertes Arbeiten sind etwa Schriftgre 12. Orientiere dich einfach an den Zeichen  :Smilie: .
In deinem Bild bei den blauen Zeichen sieht es auch richtig aus.

Der Hinweis mit dem Darberhinauszeichnen bezieht sich darauf, dass du nicht so gro durchstreichst, dass du auch noch ins Feld der Zeile drber oder drunter kommst. Einfach nicht bertreiben mit dem Durchstreichen, dann passts. 

Nimm es bitte nicht persnlich, aber die Zeit deine Konzentrationstests zu korrigieren hat vermutlich niemand. Die Aufgabenstellung mit Beispiel ist ja eindeutig.

----------


## Lennart96

Also korrigieren sollt ihr das beim besten Willen nicht, es ging nur darum, dass ich das jetzt nicht komplett falsch mache, mich tut be bis Zeile 40 zu kommen und am Ende null Punkte kriege. Also schtzt du, dass die rote Reihe schon zu weit rber geht? Und schon mal danke an dich Sternchenhase, fr deine Einschtzung.

----------


## Sternchenhase

Gern. Ich denke, das Rote msste auch noch passen  :Grinnnss!: . Du kommst gern weit nach unten, da wrde ich einfach ein Auge drauf haben, aber sonst mach dir keine Gedanken.

----------


## Slumdog_Skillionaire

Ich hab eine Frage zur Anrechnung des Tms. Auf hochschulstart finde ich fr das AdH in Bochum den Eintrag: DN/Test 1.300. Dort wird mit 51% Note, 49% TMS gerechnet.
Heit das also, dass man dort mit einem 1.6 Abi und einer Testnote von 1.0 angenommen wurde?

Oder anders gefragt, mssten Bewerber mit Abinote 1.2 nicht direkt einen Platz durch das AdH bekommen, oder ist das Vorweisen einer TMS Note Pflicht?

----------


## Migole

> Ich hab eine Frage zur Anrechnung des Tms. Auf hochschulstart finde ich fr das AdH in Bochum den Eintrag: DN/Test 1.300. Dort wird mit 51% Note, 49% TMS gerechnet.
> Heit das also, dass man dort mit einem 1.6 Abi und einer Testnote von 1.0 angenommen wurde?
> 
> Oder anders gefragt, mssten Bewerber mit Abinote 1.2 nicht direkt einen Platz durch das AdH bekommen, oder ist das Vorweisen einer TMS Note Pflicht?


Die 1,3 beziehen sich auf die (errechnete) Endnote ja, allerdings ist man bei einem NC von 1,3 nicht garantiert drin, da dies ja nicht heit, dass alle mit dem Schnitt zugelassen wurden. 
Und nein, der TMS ist nicht Pflicht. Ich kenne persnlich niemanden der ber TMS Verbesserung zugelassen wurde.

----------


## bucho

Hallo leute
ich werde dieses Jahr am TMS teilnehmen und wrde jemandem gerne seine Vorbereitungsmaterialien abkaufen. Hat jemand etwas loszuwerden?

LG

----------


## bucho

Hey was kann man dir denn in welchem Preis abkaufen? Bin neu hier kenne mich nicht so aus wie man privat nachrichten schickt ich hoffe das ist richtig :Big Grin:

----------


## bucho

hey hast du die materialien noch? LG

----------


## bucho

Hey welche bcher und wie teuer wre der ganze spass denn?  :Smilie:  LG

----------


## ili96

Ich wei absolut nicht, wie ich mich bei textverstndnis steigern kann! Den Text durchlesen schaffe ich in 7 minuten. Aber das beantworten dauert immer lnger als die brigen 8 min! : (  ansonsten beantworte ich die fragen falsch. 
Irgendeiner Tipps?  :Smilie:

----------


## Nina2408

> Ich wei absolut nicht, wie ich mich bei textverstndnis steigern kann! Den Text durchlesen schaffe ich in 7 minuten. Aber das beantworten dauert immer lnger als die brigen 8 min! : (  ansonsten beantworte ich die fragen falsch. 
> Irgendeiner Tipps?



Ich habe schon von der Methode gehrt, sich zuerst die Fragen durchzulesen und danach erst den Text, damit man gleich wei, worauf man beim lesen achten muss... Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das funktioniert, das habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert.

----------


## Sternchenhase

Skizzen! Malt euch Skizzen whrend ihr den Text lest. Ist eine bungssache, bei mir hat es aber super geklappt und hilft euch auch im Studium.
Schnappt euch Wikipedia und ein paar Hormone und bt.  :Grinnnss!: 

@bucho: Klicke auf die Namen der entsprechenden User und dort auf "Private Nachricht". Es wre sehr nett, wenn du das auch nicht unbedingt in diesem Thread abwickeln knntest, sondern per privater Nachricht oder in den Kommentaren des Forenflohmarkts.
Die Fragen und Antworten werden sonst sehr auseinandergezogen. Viel Glck!

----------


## medigirl18

Nochmal ne Frage zu Ohropax. Ich habe mich mittlerweile gut daran gewhnt mit Ohropax zu lernen und mchte darauf nicht verzichten. Habe aber ein bisschen Angst, dass ich die Signale "verpasse". Wie genau darf man sich denn diese Start/Stop Signale vorstellen? Ertnt ein Ton oder wie luft das ab? Ist das laut genug, um bei voller Konzentration inkl. Ohropax zu checken, dass man weiterblttern muss?  :Big Grin:

----------


## ValentinM.

> Ich wei absolut nicht, wie ich mich bei textverstndnis steigern kann! Den Text durchlesen schaffe ich in 7 minuten. Aber das beantworten dauert immer lnger als die brigen 8 min! : (  ansonsten beantworte ich die fragen falsch. 
> Irgendeiner Tipps?


Also ich hatte in diesem Untertest auch so meine Probleme. Gelst hab ich das Zeitproblem indem ich es mir als Ziel gesetzt habe nur 3 der 4 Texte zu bearbeiten. Die Antworten des 4. Texts habe ich alle per Zufall auf dem Antwortbogen ausgewhlt. 

Ist natrlich mit einem Risiko verbunden, aber so hatte ich das Gefhl mich besser auf die 3 Texte konzentrieren zu knnen um wenigstens hier alle Punkte abzurumen. 

Mit dieser Methode geht man aber natrlich das Risiko ein, dass einer der 3 bearbeiteten Texte die Einstreuaufgabe ist...

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Nochmal ne Frage zu Ohropax. Ich habe mich mittlerweile gut daran gewhnt mit Ohropax zu lernen und mchte darauf nicht verzichten. Habe aber ein bisschen Angst, dass ich die Signale "verpasse". Wie genau darf man sich denn diese Start/Stop Signale vorstellen? Ertnt ein Ton oder wie luft das ab? Ist das laut genug, um bei voller Konzentration inkl. Ohropax zu checken, dass man weiterblttern muss?


Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass unsere eine Glocke hatte.
Es luft folgendermaen ab: Ihr sitzt da und bekommt fr jeden Untertest ein neues "Heft" ausgehndigt, auf das ihr euren Papper mit der Reg.nr. (bekommt ihr beim Einlass) klebt. Davor wurden [manchmal, s.u.] die Hefte des vorigen Untertests eingesammelt.
Das Heft ist abgedeckt, sodass ihr die Aufgabenstellungen nicht sehen knnt.

Dann erklrt der/die TestleiterIn den Untertest. Dann klingelt sie und ihr knnt loslegen. Whrend du die erste Aufgabe anschaust, kannst du ja (abgesehen von Konzentriertes Arbeiten) das Ohropax reinmachen.
Es war zwar relativ still und sie hat wortwrtlich die Aufgabenstellung vom Blatt abgelesen, aber ich wei nicht, ob ich die Ansage htte verpassen wollen.

Ach ja: Falls euch beim Konzentrierten Arbeiten oder einem anderen Untertest irgendwer bld kommt, und z.B. sagt, dass ihr das Blatt nicht drehen drft oder sonst irgendwas ist, *SOFORT* melden! Die Testmenschen,die um euch rumlaufen sind meistens maximal inkompetent, lasst euch von denen nicht irritieren und stren!

----------


## medigirl18

okay danke !!! aber habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden. Bei JEDEM Untertest wird mein Heft eingesammelt und der nchste Untertest ausgehndigt? Dauert das nicht eine Ewigkeit? Vor allem verstehe ich dann nicht warum gewarnt wird, dass man whrend des vorhergesehenen Untertests nicht zu einem anderen Untertest vor bzw zurckblttern darf. Das ist doch eh unmglich wenn mir nur der vorhergesehene Untertest vorliegt... :/

----------


## Sternchenhase

Ja, da hast du Recht, habe noch mal nachgedacht: sie haben es nicht nach jedem Untertest eingesammelt, aber auf jeden Fall 1x vor dem Konzentrationstest, nach dem Konzentrationstest und natrlich gleich nach den Fakten... vielleicht wei es Valentin noch besser. Aber die neuen Untertests bekommst du definitiv erst nach Beenden des vorigen Untertests ausgeteilt, dann die Einfhrung...
Und ja, es geht ziemlich viel Zeit zwischendrin verloren.

----------


## Senseless1

Hallo  :Smilie: 

Ich bereite mich seit einiger Zeit auf den TMS vor, allerdings kann ich meine Fhigkeiten nicht richtig einschtzen, da ich keine Vergleichsmglichkeiten mit anderen Teilnehmern habe. Wie viele Punkte erreicht ihr denn so in den verschiedenen Untertests? Vor allem bei "Muster zuordnen" und "Quantitative und formale Probleme" bin ich mir sehr unsicher.

LG  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_14112016_1

Also bei Muster zuordnen schaffe ich meistens so um die 18-22 Punkte... Bei quantitative und formale allerhchstens 4! ( ich kann Mathe einfach nicht)... Bei Schlauchfiguren +/- 15.. Bei Figuren und Fakten lernen +/- 18... bei Diagramme und Tabellen hchstens 13... Konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten komme ich bei einfachen aufgaben wie kreuze jedes b vor einem d an auf +/- 20 Punkte bei anderen schwierigeren aufgaben wo man beim Kreuzen noch rechnen muss komme ich zur hlfte ... Bei textverstndnis auf +/- 13 .. Und bei med NAT GV auf +/- 15

----------


## ili96

Hut ab!!!!

----------


## ValentinM.

Ich meine es war so:

Man bekommt einen Vormittags und einen Nachmittagsteil (jeweils zu Beginn des Vormittags und des Nachmittags), zustzlich wird -  meine ich - fr den Test konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten ein eigenes "Heft" ausgeteilt, da dieser Test sehr strengen Zeitvorgaben unterliegt und sichergestellt werden muss, dass keiner mehr als die veranschlagte Zeit bekommt.  
Zu Beginn des Nachmittags bekommt jeder Prfling zustzlich ein Lernheft, das die Figuren und Fakten enthlt. Das wird nach der Lernzeit eingesammelt und es geht gleich mit dem nchsten Testteil weiter. 

Damit keiner whrend des Tests zurck oder vor blttern kann sind die einzelnen Testteile im Heft auf unterschiedlich farbigem Papier gedruckt. Wenn man also zurck blttern wrde, sieht einer der Aufseher, dass man als einziges eine andere Farbe auf dem Tisch liegen hat ;) 

Ach und: Unbeantwortetete Fragen VOR dem jeweils letzten Testteil am Vormittag und am Nachmittag per Zufall kreuzen! Nach dem letzten Teil wird der Antwortbogen eingesammelt und ihr verschenkt die Chance auf zustzliche Punkte. 
Hier habe ich mich dann fr einen Buchstaben entschieden und diesen konsequent angekreuzt... Aber das ist wahrscheinlich geschmackssache ;) 
U.u.ist das aber auch stochastisch sinnvoll. ;)

----------


## halen

Viel Glck an alle!
Ich habe auch noch viel TMS bungsmaterial gnstig abzugeben. (habe den TMS letztes Jahr mitgeschrieben)
Bei Fragen knnt ihr mich auch gern anschreiben  :Smilie: 
Forenflohmarkt: http://www.medi-learn.de/foren/showthread.php?t=94117

----------


## ehemaliger User_14112016_1

> Hut ab!!!!



Ist das denn gut? 😬 🙈 
Kann es nicht einschtzen, wie sind denn eure Ergebnisse so ? Ich denke das sagt sowieso nicht soooo viel aus ... Am Testtag kann sich das Blatt wenden .... Von 18 punkten die du beim lernen zuhause erreicht hast, knnen es beim tms pltzlich nur drei oder so sein .... Hat nmlich auch viel mit Glck zu tun und wie man so an dem Tag drauf ist ... Es gibt Tage an denen ich voll konzentriert bin und Tage an denen ich null Bock habe und dementsprechend sieht dann auch das Ergebnis aus

----------


## Senseless1

Wow, 18-22 Punkte in Muster zuordnen sind schon ein sehr gutes Ergebnis! Welches Lernmaterial verwendest du da? Ich habe ein Buch von Medgurus, da schaffe ich meist so um die 14-16 Punkte. Bei Fritest sind es allerdings nur so 12.
Der Rest (ich ziehe die Punkte fr Einstreu-Aufgaben mal nicht ab) : Schlauchfiguren +/- 22; Mathe +/-17; Figuren& Fakten meist 20; Textverstndnis 16-21. Zu Med.-nat.-GV und Diagramme & Tabellen habe ich kein Buch und "Konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten fllt bei mir sehr unterschiedlich aus.

----------


## ehemaliger User_14112016_1

> Wow, 18-22 Punkte in Muster zuordnen sind schon ein sehr gutes Ergebnis! Welches Lernmaterial verwendest du da? Ich habe ein Buch von Medgurus, da schaffe ich meist so um die 14-16 Punkte. Bei Fritest sind es allerdings nur so 12.
> Der Rest (ich ziehe die Punkte fr Einstreu-Aufgaben mal nicht ab) : Schlauchfiguren +/- 22; Mathe +/-17; Figuren& Fakten meist 20; Textverstndnis 16-21. Zu Med.-nat.-GV und Diagramme & Tabellen habe ich kein Buch und "Konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten fllt bei mir sehr unterschiedlich aus.


Also ich habe ein Buch von meditrain, das ist eigentlich sehr gut... vor allem der letzte Test (Test E) ist sehr schwer ....und ansonsten mache ich die Tests die in den anderen Bchern sind... wie zB. Muster zuordnen in der original Version von ITB CONSULTING oder der Untertest von fritest ( MED-SIM) ........ Wie lernst du denn fr Mathe? deine Punkte htte ich gerne  :Smilie:

----------


## ili96

> Ist das denn gut? 😬 🙈 
> Kann es nicht einschtzen, wie sind denn eure Ergebnisse so ?



Im Vergleich zu mir und Freunden von mir, die ebenfalls am tms teilnehmen, ist das sau gut. Ich will nicht zu viel versprechen... Aber ich meine ja nur: Immerhin sind es noch 2 Monate bis zum test und ihr habt bereits jetzt solche Ergebnisse. :OO

Viel Erfolg weiterhin und im matheteil!

----------


## Greezi2510

Deine Punkte bei Muster zuordnen sind ja auch echt krass  
Wie schaffst du es sehr genau zu arbeiten und trotzdem fast alle Muster zu bearbeiten ? 

Welchen Prozentrang msst ihr erreichen ?

----------


## jan-ph200

Hey, ich habe ein Abitur von 1,6 und mache auch dieses Jahr den TMS. Welchen Prozentrang bruchte ich ungefhr damit ich an einer Uni, wo der Test zu 49% gewertet wird, einen Studienplatz bekomme. Ich wei das ist von Uni zu Uni unterschiedlich und das hngt auch von den anderen Testteilnehmern ab, aber ich finde dazu keine wirklich hilfreichen Angaben und mir wrde schon ein grober Prozentwert reichen.  :Smilie:  Vielen Dank!

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Hey, ich habe ein Abitur von 1,6 und mache auch dieses Jahr den TMS. Welchen Prozentrang bruchte ich ungefhr damit ich an einer Uni, wo der Test zu 49% gewertet wird, einen Studienplatz bekomme. Ich wei das ist von Uni zu Uni unterschiedlich und das hngt auch von den anderen Testteilnehmern ab, aber ich finde dazu keine wirklich hilfreichen Angaben und mir wrde schon ein grober Prozentwert reichen.  Vielen Dank!


Hallo Jan, das kannst du dir relativ einfach ausrechnen.

In der TMS-Facebook-Gruppe findest du unter Dateien irgendwo eine Excel-Tabelle mit exemplarischen Werten des letzten Jahres.

Dann stellst du die Formel zur Berechnung der kombinierten Test+Abi-Note um, um schaust, welcher Wert fr die Testnote rauskommt und vergleichst mit der Tabelle, welcher Prozentrang das ungefhr ist.
Wenn es dir egal ist an welche dieser Unis du kommst, nimm den NC von Ulm als Ergebnis fr die Formel.  :Smilie: 

EDIT: Als Ergnzung die Formel: 0,49*(TMS-Notenquivalent)+0,51*1,6= Ulms NC
-> Nach TMS-Notenquivalent umstellen

----------


## jan-ph200

> Hallo Jan, das kannst du dir relativ einfach ausrechnen.
> 
> In der TMS-Facebook-Gruppe findest du unter Dateien irgendwo eine Excel-Tabelle mit exemplarischen Werten des letzten Jahres.
> 
> Dann stellst du die Formel zur Berechnung der kombinierten Test+Abi-Note um, um schaust, welcher Wert fr die Testnote rauskommt und vergleichst mit der Tabelle, welcher Prozentrang das ungefhr ist.
> Wenn es dir egal ist an welche dieser Unis du kommst, nimm den NC von Ulm als Ergebnis fr die Formel. 
> 
> EDIT: Als Ergnzung die Formel: 0,49*(TMS-Notenquivalent)+0,51*1,6= Ulms NC
> -> Nach TMS-Notenquivalent umstellen


Vielen Dank!  :Smilie:

----------


## ili96

> Ich meine es war so:
> 
> Nach dem letzten Teil wird der Antwortbogen eingesammelt und ihr verschenkt die Chance auf zustzliche Punkte. 
> Hier habe ich mich dann fr einen Buchstaben entschieden und diesen konsequent angekreuzt... Aber das ist wahrscheinlich geschmackssache ;) 
> U.u.ist das aber auch stochastisch sinnvoll. ;)


Das letzte htte ich  jetzt gerne nher erlutert...   :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_14112016_1

> Deine Punkte bei Muster zuordnen sind ja auch echt krass �� 
> Wie schaffst du es sehr genau zu arbeiten und trotzdem fast alle Muster zu bearbeiten ? 
> 
> Welchen Prozentrang msst ihr erreichen ?




Also ich achte am Anfang immer auf das gesamte grobe Bild... Meistens sind die Fehler am Rand oder manche Muster sind voll gefrbt.... Erst mal alles grob ansehen und wenn ich denke das ein Muster das richtige ist, gucke ich es mir ganz genau an und meistens ist es das auch dann brauche ich mir die anderen nicht mehr anzuschauen und spare somit zeit.... Ich brauche leider Gottes einen sehr hohen Prozentrang... Mein Abi liegt bei 1,9

----------


## ehemaliger User_14112016_1

> Deine Punkte bei Muster zuordnen sind ja auch echt krass  
> Wie schaffst du es sehr genau zu arbeiten und trotzdem fast alle Muster zu bearbeiten ? 
> 
> Welchen Prozentrang msst ihr erreichen ?





> Im Vergleich zu mir und Freunden von mir, die ebenfalls am tms teilnehmen, ist das sau gut. Ich will nicht zu viel versprechen... Aber ich meine ja nur: Immerhin sind es noch 2 Monate bis zum test und ihr habt bereits jetzt solche Ergebnisse. :OO
> 
> Viel Erfolg weiterhin und im matheteil!


Wird schon  :Smilie:  be einfach jeden Tag ein bisschen und zack du wirst besser !!! 

Danke dir auch viel erfolg

----------


## ehemaliger User_14112016_1

> Deine Punkte bei Muster zuordnen sind ja auch echt krass �� 
> Wie schaffst du es sehr genau zu arbeiten und trotzdem fast alle Muster zu bearbeiten ? 
> 
> Welchen Prozentrang msst ihr erreichen ?





> Hey, ich habe ein Abitur von 1,6 und mache auch dieses Jahr den TMS. Welchen Prozentrang bruchte ich ungefhr damit ich an einer Uni, wo der Test zu 49% gewertet wird, einen Studienplatz bekomme. Ich wei das ist von Uni zu Uni unterschiedlich und das hngt auch von den anderen Testteilnehmern ab, aber ich finde dazu keine wirklich hilfreichen Angaben und mir wrde schon ein grober Prozentwert reichen.  Vielen Dank!



Jan du kannst auch einfach auf http://www.tms-rechner.de gehen und es rechnet dir deine endnote aus ;).... Dann guckst du dir die Werte der letzen Jahre an und kannst daraus schlieen welchen Rang du brauchst ... Wenn du unter den besten 10% gehrst, hast du an vielen Unis einen besseren Schnitt als 1,0 und bist somit Save drin

----------


## RomanDLG

[QUOTE=Sternchenhase;1914527]In der TMS-Facebook-Gruppe findest du unter Dateien irgendwo eine Excel-Tabelle mit exemplarischen Werten des letzten Jahres.

Wre irgendjemand so nett die Tabelle mal herauszusuchen und hier einzustellen/mir per PM zu schicken? Habe meinen Facebookaccount vor einigen Monaten etwas voreilig gelscht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Senseless1

> Dilan24 : Wie lernst du denn fr Mathe?


Ich habe mir den Leitfaden von Medgurus mit 3 bungsversionen gekauft. Auerdem war ich eigentlich immer ganz gut in Mathe und da ich in BW Abi gemacht habe, hatte ich Mathe auch als LK  ::-stud:  . Womit lernst du denn?

----------


## ehemaliger User_14112016_1

> Ich habe mir den Leitfaden von Medgurus mit 3 bungsversionen gekauft. Auerdem war ich eigentlich immer ganz gut in Mathe und da ich in BW Abi gemacht habe, hatte ich Mathe auch als LK  . Womit lernst du denn?


😂😂😂 ich hab in NRW mein Abi gemacht und hatte auch Mathe LK, aber alles schon vergessen und hatte auch nie die beste Note ( befriedigend) .. Naja, wie dem auch sei :-P ... Ich hab nur den Leitfaden von medgurus speziell fr Mathe und halt noch die Mathe aufgaben aus den anderen Bchern von ITB etc.  :Smilie:

----------


## ili96

Hi!

Ich habe mal eine Frage zu den einstreuaufgaben..: ist es nicht taktisch besser, wenn man erst bei z.b. Muster zuordnen die ersten 6-7 Aufgaben in Angriff nimmt und anschlieend die letzten 11-13? Warum ich das frage, ist, weil die nicht gewerteten Aufgaben doch sicher in der Mitte oder eher am anfang liegen mssten, damit jeder sie auch bearbeiten kann, um die tauglichkeit zu testen. Denn wenn diese Aufgaben am Ende wren, wrden die wenigsten sie bearbeiten und sie dienen somit nicht mehr als Beweis fr die tauglichkeit.. Oder was meint ihr?

Glck ist nicht so meins.. Habe deshalb angst, dass ich zuflligerweise mich genau an den einstreuaufgaben festbeie und somit meine zeit verschwende  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

Danke

----------


## Lennart96

Man muss ja auch die ansteigende Schwierigkeit beachten. Die letzten Aufgaben sind extrem schwer. Und 2. sind die Aufgaben wahrscheinlich eh nicht in einem einzigen kleinen Bereich da sonst in diesem die Trennschrfe zwischen den Teilnehmern fehlt.

----------


## ValentinM.

> Das letzte htte ich  jetzt gerne nher erlutert...


Also, wenn es 5 Antwortmglichkeiten gibt, habt ihr jeweils eine 20%ige Chance die richtige zu kreuzen. 
Wenn ihr jetzt also "fully-random" kreuzt, also einmal "B", einmal "A" etc., dann habt ihr die Chance alle zufllig gekreuzten richtig zu kreuzen,  alle falsch zu kreuzen bzw. alle Mglichkeiten dazwischen. Es zeigt sich also eine recht ausgeprgte Streuung. 

Wenn wir jetzt allerdings annehmen, dass die richtigen Antworten einigermaen gleichmig auf A bis E verteilt sind, kann es sinnvoll sein sich den Antwortbogen VOR dem letzten Test am Vor- sowie Nachmittag anzuschauen und die am wenigsten bisher gewhlte Antwortmglichkeit durchgehend fr alle nicht bearbeiteten Aufgaben zu markieren. 
So habt ihr mit einer hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit ca. 20% der Punkte richtig - aber die Streuung ist deutlich geringer. 

(hoffentlich stimmt das jetzt so, sonst verbessere mich doch bitte jemand)

----------


## ValentinM.

Was ihr dann macht bleibt folglich aber dennoch eurem Geschmack berlassen. 

Lieber "sichere" Punkte, oder die Chance auf alle.

----------


## Car.Ly

Wie gut seid ihr anderen so? also mal abgesehen von dilan24, die echt berragende Werte hat!

----------


## axeli

> Hallo Jan, das kannst du dir relativ einfach ausrechnen.
> 
> In der TMS-Facebook-Gruppe findest du unter Dateien irgendwo eine Excel-Tabelle mit exemplarischen Werten des letzten Jahres.
> 
> Dann stellst du die Formel zur Berechnung der kombinierten Test+Abi-Note um, um schaust, welcher Wert fr die Testnote rauskommt und vergleichst mit der Tabelle, welcher Prozentrang das ungefhr ist.
> Wenn es dir egal ist an welche dieser Unis du kommst, nimm den NC von Ulm als Ergebnis fr die Formel. 
> 
> EDIT: Als Ergnzung die Formel: 0,49*(TMS-Notenquivalent)+0,51*1,6= Ulms NC
> -> Nach TMS-Notenquivalent umstellen


Wo ist diese Gruppe, ich finde die gar nicht bei Facebook  :Frown: (

----------


## Lennart96

Hier mal die Werte meines letzten Test in dem jeweiligen Bereich:
Muster zuordnen: 9/20
Schlauchfiguren: 20/20
Quant. und form. Probleme: 19/20
Med.nat. Verstndnis: 14/20
Konzentration: Alles dabei von in 6 Minute durch und aber auch nur bis Z.23
Fakten: 15/20
Figuren: 19/20
Textverstndnis:14/24 ->10.5/18
Diagramme und Tabellen: 15/20

Aber bedenke, das sind die Werte, die ich habe wenn ich 2-3 Test hintereinander mache und nicht schon wie am Ende des Test 5 Stunden am Arbeiten bin. Ich verstehe aber nicht wie einige Leute so gut in Muster zuordnen sein knnen, bei mir dauert das immer Ewigkeiten...

Naja dir noch viel Glck beim ben  :Smilie:

----------


## ili96

> Hier mal die Werte meines letzten Test in dem jeweiligen Bereich:
> Muster zuordnen: 9/20
> Schlauchfiguren: 20/20
> Quant. und form. Probleme: 19/20
> Med.nat. Verstndnis: 14/20
> Konzentration: Alles dabei von in 6 Minute durch und aber auch nur bis Z.23
> Fakten: 15/20
> Figuren: 19/20
> Textverstndnis:14/24 ->10.5/18
> ...





Ihr bringt mich doch alle um  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Big Grin:  
nein ernsthaft. meinen vollsten Respekt an euch.
Und du, Lennart. Neben dem ABI!! krass.

ich gehe das etwas entspannter an.. stress fhrt bei mir zumindest zu nem schlechtem ergebnis. wie ich im abi gesehen habe  :Big Grin: 

ich habe noch defizite im matheteil (qu.&fo. P ), Muster zuordnen und Textverstndnis- bin hier einfach derbe langsam beim beantworten.

----------


## Lennart96

Ili, wie luft es bei dir denn in den anderen Disziplinen, also Schlauchfiguren und co? Mal als Zwischenfazit, hast du schon groe Verbesserungen gesehen? oder bist du eher auf deinem Anfangsstand geblieben?

Wenn ich du wre wrde ich mich auf das Textverstndnis fokussieren, das soll einfacher zu lernen sein. Aber du schaffst das alles schon  :Big Grin:  Und auch im Matheteil gilt, ben ben ben.

----------


## ili96

gott sei dank verzeichne ich dort Verbesserungen  :Big Grin: ! wre auch schade wenn nicht... nach ca. einem Monat ben.

z.B. bei Schlauchfiguren sind es 17-18 Punkte, Muster um die 11. 
Naja hoffen wir mal :P laut eines facebook-kommentars soll man bei Textverstndnis erst bei regelmigem ben in 4-5 Monaten erfolge verzeichnen knnen. 
Oder man kann's einfach  :Big Grin: .

naja... danke dir.
euch allen auch weiterhin noch mehr erfolg  :Smilie:

----------


## axeli

Lennart, wie lernst du fr qu. und form. Probleme, du hast ja fast volle Punktzahl  :Woow:

----------


## Lennart96

Alexi, 
ich mache gerade Abi und bin im Physikprofil, fr die LK Leute das ist das Equivalent zu Physik und Mathe LK, daher bin ich schon in den oberen 1-2% gestartet. 
Ich denke auch, dass der Teil extrem schwer lernbar ist, aber ich lasse mich gerne positiv berraschen  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_14112016_1

> Hier mal die Werte meines letzten Test in dem jeweiligen Bereich:
> Muster zuordnen: 9/20
> Schlauchfiguren: 20/20
> Quant. und form. Probleme: 19/20
> Med.nat. Verstndnis: 14/20
> Konzentration: Alles dabei von in 6 Minute durch und aber auch nur bis Z.23
> Fakten: 15/20
> Figuren: 19/20
> Textverstndnis:14/24 ->10.5/18
> ...




Fr diejenigen die extreme Probleme bei Muster zuordnen haben, ihr knnt es mal mit einer Lesebrille versuchen... Die vergrert das Bild und der Fehler KANN schneller gefunden werden... Und man darf sie mit zum Test nehmen (glaube ich... ) Meine Erfahrung ist halt bei den bungen zuhause, dass die Fehler sehr oft am Rand sind oder bestimmte Strnge, kreise o. voll schwarz ausgemalt sind

----------


## Paulson95

Heyho, ich bin Paul und hab da mal ne Frage.  :Smilie:  Hab mir die medguru Hefte zugelegt und aber das sind ja nur 5 Stck. Meine Frage wre nun wie ihr euch auf Med. nat. Verstndnis vorbereitet, bzw. testet?Auch Diagramme und Tabellen sind in den Heften ja nicht vertreten.
Hab mal ein wenig zurckgeblttert aber bin nicht fndig geworden  :Smilie:  

Gibt es irgendwo Tabellen wo man sehen kann welche Werte gut sind? Also bei Fakten und Figuren soll man ja durch Training die 20/20 meist erreichen sollen, aber bei Muster zuordnen oder Konzentration wr mir das ein Rtsel wie das zu bewltigen ist.

Wie trainiert ihr Konzentration? Ist da Schlangenlinien kreuzen schlau? 

Ich belass es jetzt mal bei den 100 Fragen und hoffe auf Antworten. Euch viel Glck auf jedenfall und danke schonmal!

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Wie trainiert ihr Konzentration? Ist da Schlangenlinien kreuzen schlau?


Was bedeutet denn "Schlangenlinien kreuzen"  :bhh: ?

Medguru hab ich keine Ahnung. Aber von anderen Anbietern gibts auch noch Hefte zu den anderen Gebieten.

Wie auf den Seiten davor schon erwhnt empfehle ich immer auch Skizzen zeichnen ben (Wikipedia-> irgendwelche Hormone)  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Paulson95

Ich mein damit das man Von links nach rechts und dann von rechts nach links kreuzt, sodass man keine Zeile berspringt  :Smilie:  Mir fiel keine andere Umschreibung dazu ein. Tut mir leid :P

----------


## Sternchenhase

Ah jetzt  :bhh: 
Klar, kannst du machen, wenn du so schneller bist  :Smilie: . Ist aber je nach Konzentrationstest keine so gute Idee, weil du bei den "x folgt y"-Geschichten immer umdenken musst.

Bei den Buchstaben war ich mit quergelegtem Blatt schneller (und ja, das drft ihr, falls euch eine der inkompetenten Testmenschen bld kommt, sofort melden!).

Aber vielleicht kann Valentin noch was zu dem Test sagen, der war beim TMS selber nmlich nicht unbedingt meine Strke  :Blush:   :bhh: .

----------


## Car.Ly

Von Medgurus gibts ein Zusatzbuch zum Med-Nat Grundverstndnis. Kostet nochmal knapp 20 Euro, enthlt fnf Simulationen plus Erklrungen der Lsungen. Ausprobiert habe ich es aber bisher nicht.

----------


## Paulson95

Vielen Dank  :Smilie:  Mal sehen ob ich mir das hole, wusste garnicht dass die Anfang des Jahres zwei neue Hefte rausbrachten!

----------


## medigirl18

Mich wrde interessieren, wie viele Zeilen ihr so ca. beim "Sorgfltigen und konzentrierten Arbeiten schafft". Ich komme hchstens auf 23 was meiner Meinung nach ziemlich wenig ist. Ich wrde gerne die 30 schaffen. Oder ist das unmglich? Ich habe da leider keine Vergleiche.Habe heute ganue 8 PUNKTE erreicht *hust*  :Big Grin:  
Auerdem habe ich heute (fast) einen kompletten Test gekreuzt und habe (ohne Diagramme und Tabellen) 110 Punkte erreicht. Das wre schon eine berdurchschnittliche Leistung oder? Also ab 100 ist doch iwas  :Big Grin: 
Auerdem wollte ich meine Leidensgenossen mal fragen, ob bei euch die Konzentration beim Textverstndis auch so flten geht? Ich habe einfach mal unterirdische 4 Punkte in diesem Bereich gehabt und das lag eigentlich nur an der Konzentration. Ist das normal? :/

----------


## ValentinM.

Also beim konzentrierten und sorgfltigen Arbeiten wrde ich persnlich nur dann in "zick zack" - Manier vorgehen, wenn es euch bei den bungen einen deutlichen Zeitvorteil bringt (einfach mal hnliche Aufgabenstellungen auf mehrere Arten bearbeiten ;) 
Ich wollte mir diese Technik (gem den Tipps der "MedGurus") auch aneignen, habe aber gemerkt, dass ich dann langsamer beim ausstreichen bin, weil man eben umdenken muss, wie Sternchenhase schon sagte. Zudem habe ich mich dann immer dabei erwischt wie ich auf den Wecker geschaut habe um zu wissen wann ich wieder auf "von links nach rechts" wechseln muss (wenn ihr z.B. am rechten Anfang der Zeile keine Zeit mehr habt, zhlen alle ausgelassenen Zeichen, die ihr httet streichen mssen als Fehler!). 
Und fr mal kurz auf die Wecker schauen hat man da einfach null Zeit - Also in diesem Untertest. Zudem wrde ich fr einen minimalen Zeitvorteil persnlich nicht das Risiko eingehen die Aufmerksamkeit einer inkompetenten Aufsicht auf mich zu ziehen und so wieder Zeit zu verschwenden (es wurde  hier jetzt schon einige Male ber derartige Probleme berichtet.)

----------


## ehemaliger User_14112016_1

Zudem wrde ich fr einen minimalen Zeitvorteil persnlich nicht das Risiko eingehen die Aufmerksamkeit einer inkompetenten Aufsicht auf mich zu ziehen und so wieder Zeit zu verschwenden (es wurde  hier jetzt schon einige Male ber derartige Probleme berichtet.)[/QUOTE]

Hi, was genau meint ihr ? Was machen denn diese Aufsichtsleute? Sternchenhase hat vor paar Tagen auch darber berichtet, das manche von denen unfhig sind... und wie ist das beim TMS genau? Wie viele Leute sind circa in einem Raum? Ist das wie beim Abi, also das jeder seinen eigenen Tisch hat der einen mindestabstand von 1m von dem anderen Tisch hat oder sind alle nebeneinander ? Wie viele Aufsichtspersonen sind vor Ort ? 


Danke 😬😊

----------


## xFahriye

Was ist eine Einstreuaufgabe?

----------


## Sternchenhase

@Dilan: Gerade im letzten Jahr gab es vermehrt Hinweise, auch im Forum, dass einige der Aufsichtspersonen bei vermeintlichen Regelversten eingeschritten sind.
Das waren Einzelflle und entspricht sicher nicht der Regel, aber es kam vor. In einem solche Fall ist es superwichtig!! sofort der Testleitung Bescheid zu sagen um den Vorfall zu vermerken (mgl. Nachteilsausgleich etc.). Diskussionen mit dem Aufsichtspersonal bringen nichts! Gerade bei Konzent. Arbeiten ist der Test eh gelaufen, wenn euch wer strt, also sofort melden!
Aber das ist wirklich die absolute Ausnahme  :Grinnnss!: .

@xFahriye:



> *Wie erfolgt die Auswertung bei allen Aufgabengruppen (auer „Konzentriertes und sorg-
> fltiges Arbeiten”)?* 
> Zuerst wird die Anzahl der gewerteten und richtig gelsten Aufgaben fr jede Aufgabengruppe 
> berechnet  („Punktzahl“),  wobei  jede  richtige  Lsung  mit  einem  Punkt  bedacht  wird.  Dabei 
> werden nicht alle Aufgaben fr die Bildung dieser Punktzahl bercksichtigt: Bis zu 6 Aufgaben 
> pro Aufgabengruppe sind zwar Bestandteil des Tests, gehen aber nicht in den Gesamtwert ein.


Quelle: Testbroschre, S. 11

----------


## xFahriye

Und was soll das fr einen Sinn haben, wenn sie nicht mit bercksichtigt werden? Mal so doof gefragt 😂

----------


## ili96

> Und was soll das fr einen Sinn haben, wenn sie nicht mit bercksichtigt werden? Mal so doof gefragt 😂



Sie dienen der berprfung auf tauglichkeit fr den Test im nchsten Jahr...  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_14112016_1

> @Dilan: Gerade im letzten Jahr gab es vermehrt Hinweise, auch im Forum, dass einige der Aufsichtspersonen bei vermeintlichen Regelversten eingeschritten sind.
> Das waren Einzelflle und entspricht sicher nicht der Regel, aber es kam vor. In einem solche Fall ist es superwichtig!! sofort der Testleitung Bescheid zu sagen um den Vorfall zu vermerken (mgl. Nachteilsausgleich etc.). Diskussionen mit dem Aufsichtspersonal bringen nichts! Gerade bei Konzent. Arbeiten ist der Test eh gelaufen, wenn euch wer strt, also sofort melden!
> Aber das ist wirklich die absolute Ausnahme .
> 
> @xFahriye:
> 
> Quelle: Testbroschre, S. 11


Das finde ich aber doof, ich hoffe keiner von denen kommt mir quer

----------


## geenace123

Hey  :Smilie: 
Ich mache 2017 Abi und der TMS fllt genau in die Zeit meiner Abiturprfungen deshalb wollte ich fragen wie man sich schon frhzeitig bestmglich vorbereiten kann ?
LG Geena

----------


## Sternchenhase

Hallo Geena,

ich schreibe dir mal eine PN, dann rutschen wir hier nicht ins off-topic.

LG

----------


## Paulson95

Hallo, 
wei einer wie das ist wenn man sich zum Wintersemester als "Alt-Abiturient" bewirbt, also bis zum 31. Mai? Die Ergebnisse des TMS kommen ja erst am 30. Juni kann ich die noch nachreichen? Ein Jahr zu warten deswegen fnde ich schon sehr hart! 

Dann wre da noch eine zweite Sache, sind die Bcher von Medguru und die Test davon ernst zu nehmen? Also wenn man regelmig gute Punktzahlen erreicht, kann man dem glauben schenken? Hab mir die Mittelwerte der letzten Jahre angesehen und da waren ja etwa 100 Punkte der Durchschnitt, schwanken die Zahlen sehr?

----------


## Lennart95

Hi Paulson95,

das Ergebnis des TMS kannst du fr das Wintersemester nachreichen. Der Mittelwert des Tests war 2014 bei 95,2 und letztes Jahr bei 99. Es ist also so, dass der Mittelwert tendenziell hher/besser wird. Deine zweite Frage kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten. Mich interessiert aber auch wie gut man sich auf den Test vorbereitet fhlen darf, wenn man bei der Vorbereitung recht gute Ergebnisse erreicht. Vielleicht knnen Sternchenhase und Valentin diesbezglich berichten.

Gre Lennart

----------


## Paulson95

Danke Lennart  :Smilie:  Jetzt hab ich schonmal eine Sorge weniger. Meinst du das liegt an der schwere des Test oder das die Leute einfach besser vorbereitet sind inzwischen?

----------


## ili96

> das Ergebnis des TMS kannst du fr das Wintersemester nachreichen. Der Mittelwert des Tests war 2014 bei 95,2 und letztes Jahr bei 99. Es ist also so, dass der Mittelwert tendenziell hher/besser wird.


Leider muss ich deine Aussage teilweise widerlegen. Habe mir soeben die Auswertung (tms 2012) von einer Freundin angeschaut. Der Mittelwert war hher als in 2014. Ich denke, dass man nicht pauschal sagen kann, dass es Jahr zu Jahr besser wird. Mal wird es besser, mal gibt es ein jahr, das einen niedrigeren Mittelwert aufweist.

Gru

----------


## Lennart95

Hi ili,

danke fr die Korrektur. Am wichtigsten ist natrlich der Prozentrang relativ zu allen anderen, die in dem jeweiligen Jahr teilnehmen bzw. teilgenommen haben. Wichtig ist keine Fehlschlsse zu ziehen und darauf zu spekulieren, dass der Durchschnitt etwas niedriger sein knnte, sondern sich darauf zu konzentrieren deutlich besser zu sein als die mehrzahl der anderen Teilnehmer.

Gre

----------


## ili96

Stimmt  :Smilie: 

Ich habe mal wieder eine frage.. Ich wei, dass oft gefragt wurde, was einstreuaufgaben sind etc.
Aber: wie wird die Punktzahl bei den Untertests mit den EA berechnet ? Kriegt man 20/20 nur dann, wenn alle 24 Aufgaben richtig bearbeitet wurden? Oder wird das anders gerechnet?

Danke  :Smilie:

----------


## biyonikl

Hallo Ili,

Nein, die zhlen einfach gar nicht: Wenn man sie also richtig hat, hat man Pech gehabt, weil man sozusagen Zeit an ihnen "verschwendet" hat; wenn man sie falsch hat, hat man Glck, weil sie nicht zhlen. Zumindest stand es so in meinem Ergebnis.
Somit spielt auch eine gute Portion Glck im Test eine Rolle.




> Was machen denn diese Aufsichtsleute? Sternchenhase hat vor paar Tagen auch darber berichtet, das manche von denen unfhig sind... und wie ist das beim TMS genau? Wie viele Leute sind circa in einem Raum? Ist das wie beim Abi, also das jeder seinen eigenen Tisch hat der einen mindestabstand von 1m von dem anderen Tisch hat oder sind alle nebeneinander ? Wie viele Aufsichtspersonen sind vor Ort ?


Bei mir waren wir in verschiedene Sektoren eingeteilt zu jeweils wahrscheinlich 20–30 Doppeltischen (also 40–60 Leute) mit jeweils 2–3 Studenten als Aufsichtspersonen. Die konnte man ansprechen, wenn man z.B. aufs Klo musste oder noch genauere Fragen hatte. Der Raum war eine komplette Dreifachhalle  :Big Grin: . Was die Zahlen angeht kann ich mich auch gewaltig tuschen.




> Mich interessiert aber auch wie gut man sich auf den Test vorbereitet fhlen darf, wenn man bei der Vorbereitung recht gute Ergebnisse erreicht.


Ich denke ganz gut, wie gesagt Glck spielt auch eine gewisse Rolle, aber mich haben alle Aufgabengebiete (die guten und die schlechten) jetzt weder im Test als auch beim Ergebnis extrem negativ berrascht. Alles bis auf Konzentriertes Arbeiten, da htte ich deutlich mehr machen sollen, lag aber auch daran, dass ich nur die extrem einfachen Buchstabendinger gemacht hab. Dass ich da aber nicht so gut war, hab ich aber auch schon whrend des Tests gemerkt.

So, ich hoffe das ist es was ihr wissen wolltet und ich hab die Zitierfunktion richtig benutzt,

Biyonikl

----------


## ehemaliger User_14112016_1

> Hallo Ili,
> 
> Nein, die zhlen einfach gar nicht: Wenn man sie also richtig hat, hat man Pech gehabt, weil man sozusagen Zeit an ihnen "verschwendet" hat; wenn man sie falsch hat, hat man Glck, weil sie nicht zhlen. Zumindest stand es so in meinem Ergebnis.
> Somit spielt auch eine gute Portion Glck im Test eine Rolle.
> 
> 
> 
> Bei mir waren wir in verschiedene Sektoren eingeteilt zu jeweils wahrscheinlich 20–30 Doppeltischen (also 40–60 Leute) mit jeweils 2–3 Studenten als Aufsichtspersonen. Die konnte man ansprechen, wenn man z.B. aufs Klo musste oder noch genauere Fragen hatte. Der Raum war eine komplette Dreifachhalle . Was die Zahlen angeht kann ich mich auch gewaltig tuschen.
> 
> ...


Ja danke  :Smilie:

----------


## boogiewoogie12

Guten Tag,

wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Platz fr Notizen, Skizzen und Rechnungen whrend der Untertests Textverstndnis, medizinisch-naturwissenschaftliches Grundverstndnis und quantitative und formale Probleme aus? 
Laut Infobroschre ist es nicht erlaubt, eigene Schmierbltter zum Test mitzubringen. Werden fr die einzelnen Untertests Schmierbltter ausgeteilt oder ist in dem Aufgabenheft fr die jeweiligen Untertests eine feste Anzahl an Seiten fr Notizen veranschlangt?

Noch etwas: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Buch "Der Test fr medizinische Studiengnge - Vertiefungstraining "Medizinisch-naturwissenschaftliches Grundverstndnis" und "Textverstndnis"?
Die Texte zum Textverstndnis erscheinen mir im Verhltnis zu Studymed und Medgurus DEUTLICH schwerer und sind fr mich unmglich in durchschnittlich 15 Minuten so zu skizzieren, dass ich die dazugehrigen Fragen beantworten kann.

Gre

----------


## Sternchenhase

Hallo boogiewoogie,
du kannst in deinem Aufgabenheft rumschmieren, wie du willst. Eigene Schmierbltter gab es nicht. Mir hat es gut gereicht  :Grinnnss!: .
Du solltest dann halt nicht mit Riesenbuchstaben anfangen.

Das Buch kenne ich leider nicht. Vielleicht kannst du aber nach dem TMS berichten, ob es dir geholfen hat  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## boogiewoogie12

> Hallo boogiewoogie,
> du kannst in deinem Aufgabenheft rumschmieren, wie du willst. Eigene Schmierbltter gab es nicht. Mir hat es gut gereicht .
> Du solltest dann halt nicht mit Riesenbuchstaben anfangen.
> 
> Das Buch kenne ich leider nicht. Vielleicht kannst du aber nach dem TMS berichten, ob es dir geholfen hat .


Hallo Sternchenhase,

wie kann man sich denn den Platz in etwa vorstellen? Wenn ich auf der ersten Seite den Text Nr.1 vor mir habe, der in etwa DIN4 Format besitzt, folgt dann auf der nchsten Seite direkt Text Nr.2? 
Falls dem so ist, bliebe einem ja praktisch nur die Mglichkeit neben den Zeilen des jeweiligen Texts etwas zu skizzieren.

Zum Buch: Klar, kann ich machen!

Vielen Dank!

----------


## Sternchenhase

Ja, genau, beim Textverstndnis.

Beim med.-nat.-GV stehen mehrere Aufgaben untereinander, mit ein paar Zeilen Platz dazwischen.

LG

----------


## ili96

Hey an alle!

Ne frage zu Muster: bei meinen heften, eben gerade z.b. bei meditrain, sind manchmal Fehler in den lsungen. Also es wird z.b. gesagt, dass b die Lsung sei, obwohl dort in der einen ecke ein Strich definitiv zu langgezogen ist. Deshalb habe ich b nicht als Lsung markiert sondern e, also das, was nach Abgleich der ersten 4 Mglichkeiten brig blieb.

Wei man von so kleinen Fehlern auch im tms? Denn wie man sieht, verndert das ja das Festlegen auf eine lsung. Ich wei, dass es im tms heit, dass man nicht direkt auf Details achten soll. Aber so ein zu langer Strich ist ja kein Detail und somit definitiv ein Fehler in den Lsungen. 

Auerdem: irgendwie schaffe ich es nicht, eine konstante Verbesserung zu verzeichnen. Zwar bin ich bei Muster definitiv besser geworden als am anfang, aber es gibt tage, wo ich mal 14-15 Punkte habe und Tage wo ich trotz lngerer bung nur auf 11-12 komme. Hngt bei mir viel mit Glck zusammen :/ 
Wie schaut es bei euch aus?

Danke  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_14112016_1

> Hey an alle!
> 
> Ne frage zu Muster: bei meinen heften, eben gerade z.b. bei meditrain, sind manchmal Fehler in den lsungen. Also es wird z.b. gesagt, dass b die Lsung sei, obwohl dort in der einen ecke ein Strich definitiv zu langgezogen ist. Deshalb habe ich b nicht als Lsung markiert sondern e, also das, was nach Abgleich der ersten 4 Mglichkeiten brig blieb.
> 
> Wei man von so kleinen Fehlern auch im tms? Denn wie man sieht, verndert das ja das Festlegen auf eine lsung. Ich wei, dass es im tms heit, dass man nicht direkt auf Details achten soll. Aber so ein zu langer Strich ist ja kein Detail und somit definitiv ein Fehler in den Lsungen. 
> 
> Auerdem: irgendwie schaffe ich es nicht, eine konstante Verbesserung zu verzeichnen. Zwar bin ich bei Muster definitiv besser geworden als am anfang, aber es gibt tage, wo ich mal 14-15 Punkte habe und Tage wo ich trotz lngerer bung nur auf 11-12 komme. Hngt bei mir viel mit Glck zusammen :/ 
> Wie schaut es bei euch aus?
> 
> Danke


Also ich finde auch ganz oft Fehler in den Lsungen, im original Test habe ich sogar bei Muster zuordnen eine Aufgabe gefunden, die einen Fehler enthlt ( das Buch von ITB Consulting) von daher gehe ich davon aus, das selbst beim tms am 30. April Fehler sein knnen

----------


## ili96

Das ist zwar menschlich aber sehr mies. Weil man das im Nachhinein ja nicht prfen kann... Man bekommt ja nicht die Lsungen :Big Grin:  :/

----------


## ehemaliger User_14112016_1

Ja das stimmt  :Smilie: ! Was tut ihr gegen euer Motivationsproblem ? Manchmal habe ich einfach keine Lust, oder geht es nur mir so ? 😬

----------


## ili96

Immer daran denken, was man erreichen will.

Natrlich ist man manchmal demotiviert. Aber bei so viel lernen ist das nicht Abwgig :Big Grin:

----------


## Greezi2510

Gerade bei Muster erkennen ist bei mir auch oft die Tagesform entscheidend . 
Viele Fehler finden sich ja oft in den Randbereichen und wenn ich unkonzentriert bin dann vernachlssige ich das fters  
Motivationsprobleme habe ich eigentlich wenig , aber ich sag mir dann meistens , dass man ja im Studium noch ganz andere Lernmengen vor sich hat  Und im Gegensatz zum Abi finde ich das Lernen fr den Tms viel angenehmer , gerade die " schwer trainierbaren Untertests schulen ja auch Kompetenzen, die man im Studium braucht . 
Ich mache gerade ein fsj im Krankenhaus und leider muss ich ziemlich viel putzen oder Schubladen auffllen . Da ist das Lernen fr den Tms oft eine tolle Abwechslung

----------


## VS1997

Hey ihr,
ich hab gestern angefangen mit Fakten lernen und bin total frustriert, kann mir in der Zeit nie 15 Personen merken. Figuren lernen finde ich in Ordnung, obwohl ja die Figuren in dem Test letztes Jahr auch schwer zu merken gewesen sein sollen. Daher wollte ich mal fragen, wie ihr euch das Ganze merken knnt?
Danke schonmal im Voraus  :Smilie:

----------


## Kaddika

> .. obwohl ja die Figuren in dem Test letztes Jahr auch schwer zu merken gewesen sein sollen.


Wrde mich mal interessieren, ob jemand so Beispielfiguren hnlich denen aus dem letzten Jahr htte? Es wurde ja gesagt, dass die alle ziemlich rund und daher gleichfrmig ausgesehen htten..

Fakten lernen ist bisher auch meine Schwachstelle - da kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen.

----------


## ili96

Kein Stress. Nach paar Wochen seht ihr groe Erfolge! Ist bei Fakten so.

----------


## halen

Falls jemand noch gnstiges bungsmaterial sucht,
hier: http://www.medi-learn.de/foren/showthread.php?t=94117

Viel Erfolg beim ben!

----------


## Sternchenhase

Bitte keine Werbung hier posten, es gibt einen Forenflohmarkt.

Zum Untertest Fakten:
- _Geschichten ausdenken_, die die Wrter ber sehr einprgsame Eselsbrcken verknpfen (z.B. Gewalt). Meine Lieblingsmethode, aber Risiko ist, dass dir im TMS nichts einfllt vor Aufregung. War bei mir aber nicht der Fall  :Grinnnss!: .
- _Loci-Methode_
- _Bilder_: Stelle dir ein Bild vor, in dem du alle Attribute, die zu einer Person gehren, unterbringst. Fr hufigsten Persnlichkeitsmerkmale Karteikarten anlegen:
Beispiele:
Ledig= Lederjacke
2 Kinder= Kinderriegel
Kreuz=Verwitwet usw.

Das braucht alles bung, aber ihr merkt sehr schnell, ob ihr mit der Methode klarkommt, oder nicht. Nicht entmutigen lassen.

----------


## Jasymed

Hey ihr  :Smilie: 
Ich gehre auch zu den Fakten-Unfhigen  :Big Grin:  hoffe das wird noch (viel) besser.
Momentan hab ich aber ne ganz andere Frage an euch, vlt wei ja jemand nen Tipp.
Habe ne Wochenendbeziehung und wollte meinen "Schwiegereltern in spe" nicht erzhlen, dass ich das mit dem Medizinstudium versuchen mchte, bis ich eine Zulassung habe, weil sie rzte seeeehr hoch ansehen und sicher enttuscht wren, wenn mein tms dann doch nicht so toll wird. (Durfte mir zu Medizin schon diverse Sachen von denen anhren, meine Schwester ist rztin...). Lerne aber jetzt wirklich viel dafr, mchte die Wochenenden bei denen auch gerne was fr den Test machen. Und nu?
Danke euch <3
Jasy

----------


## Sternchenhase

Mh, knntest du damit leben, dass der Test fehlschlgt und du es ihnen erzhlst? Wenn ja, spricht ja eigtl. nichts dagegen  :Grinnnss!: .
Wenn nein... wrde ich es mir eher nicht antun.

Willst du es nur bers AdH probieren (Berufsbonus?) oder kommt die WZ-Quote auch fr dich in Betracht?

----------


## ili96

Hey zsm... kurzes update zu konzentriertem arbeiten: wie weit kommt ihr bei dem Test "Wrfelsumme 5"? 
Ich schaffe es da nach dem 2. Mal bis Z. 25.
Ist, meiner Meinung nacj, eines der schweren.

Merci :Smilie:

----------


## xFahriye

Hallo  :Smilie: 

Wer von euch macht den diesjhrigen TMS in Castrop-Rauxel ?

Knnt mir ja eine PN schreiben  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jasymed

> Mh, knntest du damit leben, dass der Test fehlschlgt und du es ihnen erzhlst? Wenn ja, spricht ja eigtl. nichts dagegen .
> Wenn nein... wrde ich es mir eher nicht antun.
> 
> Willst du es nur bers AdH probieren (Berufsbonus?) oder kommt die WZ-Quote auch fr dich in Betracht?


Ich setze aufs AdH mit 1,4 + (hoffentlich) TMS-Bonus. Wartezeit hab ich keine (studiere schon). Ich glaube, ich erzhl es lieber nicht. Danke  :Smilie: 


Wrfelsumme 5 finde ich auch schwer!  :Smilie:

----------


## axeli

heey, 
ich hab letztens irgendwo gelesen, dass bei Figuren auch mal nur runde Kreise drangekommen sind. Also gar keine Figuren mit verschiedenen Formen  :Frown:  In den medguru Heften haben die ja immer versuch. Formen, wie soll man sich solche Figuren merken -.- Wei da irgendwer was drber oder hat jemand den Test schon gemacht der sagen kann ib das wirklich stimmt...

----------


## Car.Ly

Ja, letztes Jahr sollen nur Kugeln mit Feldern dran gekommen sein. Die sind aber auch in den medgurus-Heften. Wie es wirklich war wei ich nicht.

----------


## ValentinM.

Das war vielleicht missverstndlich formiert, das waren alles runde Figuren, aber eben dennoch Figuren wie alle Anderen in den bungsheften auch. Die Schwierigkeit war aber, dass keines der Figuren markante "Ausstlpungen" hatte. Daher die Bezeichnung "rund". Als Wagenrad htte man die dennoch nicht gerne montiert ;P

----------


## Kaddika

So, morgen mache ich mal 'nen kompletten TMS-Testdurchlauf - da bin ich mal gespannt. Gerade in den Disziplinen Fakten und quantitative/formale Probleme, die momentan noch nicht wirklich meine Strke sind.. genauso wie Muster. ::-stud: 

Aber wie ich das bei einigen verffentlichten Testergebnissen gesehen habe, ist es vielleicht gar nicht so dramatisch in einer Disziplin eher im Mittelfeld/schlechter zu sein so lange der Rest ordentlich luft?!

----------


## Sinusknoten_7

Hallo , kann mir jemand helfen den Fehler auf dem rechten Bild hier zu finden  :dumdiddeldum...: 

wo issen der Fehler2..jpg

----------


## ili96

Bin gerade am Handy. Hoffentlich erkennt man es.
Habe es mal eingekreist, es ist in dem Kreis die Linie Hlfte
 :Smilie:

----------


## Sinusknoten_7

Danke _ ili96_ fr die Antwort  :Smilie: 
Ich bin eher davon ausgegangen der Fehler wre der schlechten Druckqualitt zuzuordnen.

----------


## ili96

Joa. Das Problem habe ich bei manchen Muster auch. 
Aber in dem Fall wsste ich nicht, wo der Fehler sonst liege.  :Smilie:

----------


## Akın.Kap.

Hey Leute :Smilie: 

wie geht es denn bei euch vorran?
In den Untertertests: Fakten und Figuren lernen/Textverstndnis/med--nat. Grundverstndnis/Sclauchfiguren bin ich eigtl zufrieden. Konzentrationstest ist halt bungssache denke ich(Bei den Buchstaben schaffe ich es bis Zeile 38, bei Wrfeln nur bis 26). Muster zuordenen habe ich immer nur 10 Pkt. und lass mir Zeit und bearbeite grad mal 18/24 Aufgaben, ist das normal, dass man da so schlecht abschneidet?

LG

----------


## Akın.Kap.

Wie viel Pkt hast du denn fr 80% gebraucht? :Smilie:

----------


## Akın.Kap.

> Vielen Dank  Mal sehen ob ich mir das hole, wusste garnicht dass die Anfang des Jahres zwei neue Hefte rausbrachten!


Ich habs mir geholt. Grundstzlich ist das ja ein Untertest, der nicht schnell trainierbar ist. Dennoch ist es so, dass man bt sich kleine Skizzen zu zeichnen etc. also die Bearbeitung wird konomischer und dadurch schneller. ich finde auch durch das ben gewhnt man sich an komplizierte Zusammenhnge, was wieder ne Kopfsache ist und man dadurch sich nicht so nen Druck macht. Und das erleichtert auch.

----------


## Akın.Kap.

> hey.
> 
> An die, die den TMS bereits gemacht haben.. Bitte um ehrliche Antwort :
> 
> da ich einfach bis auf 2 Monate vor dem test nicht zum vorbereiten komme, wollte ich fragen, ob die 2 Monate eine gute Vorbereitungszeit darstellen...
> oder ist das zu wenig ?
> 
> Oder dann doch lieber lngere Vorbereitung und 2017 versuchen? 
> Ich wei, dass es immer von der Person abhngig ist. Aber dennoch lassen sich doch gewisse Tendenzen feststellen. Oder? 
> ...


Also es gab dazu mal ne Statistik mit dem Ergebnis, dass 35-50 Stunden optimal seien. Nach 50 Stdn. ist die Leistungssteigerung gering(Sttigungskurve). Also bei 5 Tagen pro Woche  2 Stunden sind 5 Wochen aussreichend. Da man 1 Woche vor dem Test eher nichts mehr machen sollte sind 6 Wochen vor dem Test ein guter Anfangszeitpunkt.

----------


## morbas

Hey Leute!  :Smilie:  
Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden welche Bcher ich mir fr die Vorbereitung holen soll :/ kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Akın.Kap.

> Hey Leute!  
> Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden welche Bcher ich mir fr die Vorbereitung holen soll :/ kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


Ich hab die komplette Reihe von medgurus und bin sehr zufrieden

----------


## Slumdog_Skillionaire

Hallo,

ich hab mal eine Frage zum Ergebnis des Tests. Manche Unis vergeben ja Boni je nach Prozentrngen (beste 10% +0.5, beste 20% +0,4 usw.). Bezieht sich das auf die Durchschnitts-Punktzahl oder Note? Also angenommen man hat sein Abi mit 2,0 bzw. 11 Pkt gemacht, bekommt man dann mit Prozentrang 90 den Bonus *2,0 -0.5 = 1,5*  oder
*11.0 + 0.5 = 11.5*? Das macht ja einen gravierenden Unterschied.

Und wie genau wird die Note des TMS berechnet? Ich hab bisher nur von den Prozentrngen als Bewertungsgrundlage gehrt,
viele Unis vergeben aber auch Boni durch 51% DN und 49% TMS Note, wie sieht diese aus?

----------


## Akın.Kap.

> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab mal eine Frage zum Ergebnis des Tests. Manche Unis vergeben ja Boni je nach Prozentrngen (beste 10% +0.5, beste 20% +0,4 usw.). Bezieht sich das auf die Durchschnitts-Punktzahl oder Note? Also angenommen man hat sein 
> 
> Abi mit 2,0 bzw. 11 Pkt gemacht, bekommt man dann mit Prozentrang 90 den Bonus *2,0 -0.5 = 1,5*  oder
> *11.0 + 0.5 = 11.5*? Das macht ja einen gravierenden Unterschied.
> 
> Und wie genau wird die Note des TMS berechnet? Ich hab bisher nur von den Prozentrngen als Bewertungsgrundlage gehrt,
> viele Unis vergeben aber auch Boni durch 51% DN und 49% TMS Note, wie sieht diese aus?



Heyho!

Also der Bonus kommt auf die Abinote!
Und zur zweiten Frage: da ist es dann so Bsp.: 2,0 51% und 1,0 49% (notenquivalent vom tms) = 1,51

----------


## Scorto

Hallo zusammen,

habe letztes Jahr eine Prozentrangwert von 95 erreicht, auch dank dieser Bcher, die ich hier anbieten mchte  :Smilie: 

1. ITB Consulting: TMS Originalversion I (5. Auflage)
2. ITB Consulting: TMS Originalversion I (5. Auflage, Textmarkerspuren)
3. ITB Consulting: TMS Originalversion II (5. Auflage)
4. MediTrain: Aufgabensammlung zu den Untertests Muster zuordnen, Schlauchfiguren, Figuren/Fakten lernen
5. MediTrain: Trainingstest zum TMS (204 Aufgaben mit Lsungsschlssel, Band 1)
6. Lehrgang zum selbststndigen Training des TMS - Diagramme und Tabellen (Band 5, NEU unverpackt)

Die Bcher sind bis auf eines alle gebraucht, aber vollkommen in Ordnung. Eines hat Textmarkermarkierungen, die kann man ja aber abdecken  :Smilie: 

Bei Interesse bitte PN!

----------


## Slumdog_Skillionaire

Ah ok, wre auch nicht gerade lohnenswert wenn man den Bonus auf die Punktzahl bekommen wrde  :Big Grin: 

Aber richtet sich die TMS Note denn auch nach dem Verhltnis zu den anderen Test-Teilnehmern oder ist es wie in normalen Schul-Klausuren, dass man ca 80% der erreichbaren Punkte haben muss um noch eine sehr gute Note zu bekommen?
In dem Fall wre es ja denkbar unrealistisch, dass irgendjemand berhaupt eine TMS Note von z.b. 1.3 oder besser erreicht,
wo der Test ja darauf konzipiert fast unmglich vollstndig lsbar zu sein.
Und wenn selbst die besten des Tests eine Note von 1.4 oder schlechter bekommen lohnt sich der TMS fr die 49%/51% Unis doch garnicht  :Big Grin:

----------


## Carry19

Hallo ihr Lieben! 

Ich bereite mich auch auf den TMS dieses Jahr vor und sitze schon ewig an einer Aufgabe im Aufgabenbereich Quantitative und Formale Probleme  :grrrr....: 
Knnte mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Die Aufgabe lautet:
Bei einem 70 kg schweren Mann verursacht die Einnahme von 40 kg Alkohol einen Blutalkoholspiegel von etwa 1 Promille. Pro 10 kg Krpergewicht wird ca. 1 g Alkohol je Stunden abgebaut. 

Ein ca. 70 kg schwerer Mann hat nach einem Verkehrsunfall Fahrerflucht begangen. 2,5 Stunden nach dem Unfall wird bei ihm ein Blutalkoholspiegel von 0,5 Promille gemessen. Wie hoch war der Alkoholspiegel zur Unfallzeit ungefhr?
(Der Mann hat nachdem Unfall keinen Alkohol mehr zu sich genommen)

Ich komm einfach nicht auf die richtige Lsung... 

Danke euch im Vorraus! 

LG Carry

----------


## Scorto

Also bei 0,5 Promille hat er noch 20g Alkohol im Blut. Pro Stunde werden bei seinem Krpergewicht insgesamt 7g pro Stunde abgebaut. Also hat er in den 2,5 Stunden 17,5g Alkohol abgebaut. Das macht 37,5g Alkohol zum Unfallzeitpunkt grob geschtzt 0,9 Promille, genau sind es 93,75 Promille zum Unfallzeitpunkt gewesen.
Hoffe, das passt auf eine der Antwortmglichkeiten ;)

----------


## Sternchenhase

@morbas: Hier habe ich etwas dazu geschrieben.




> Und wie genau wird die Note des TMS berechnet? Ich hab bisher nur von den Prozentrngen als Bewertungsgrundlage gehrt,
> viele Unis vergeben aber auch Boni durch 51% DN und 49% TMS Note, wie sieht diese aus?





> Die Umrechnung erfolgt so, dass sich die Notenquivalente aller Testteilnehmenden auf der Notenskala genauso verteilen wie die Noten in der Hochschulzugangsberechtigung (HZB), also den  gleichen  Mittelwert  und  die  gleiche  Streuung  aufweisen.  Als  Basis  fr  die  Umrechnung dient die Notenverteilung aller Personen in der HZB, die sich in einem bestimmten Jahr um Studienpltze in den medizinischen Studiengngen beworben hatten.


Quelle: TMS-Infobroschre, Seite 12
Es gibt also alle Noten von 1,0-4,0.

@Scorto: Es wre nett, wenn du, wie bereits oft geschrieben, den Verkauf im dafr vorgesehenen Forenflohmarkt abwickeln knntest. Die Verkaufsangebote und die Reaktionen darauf stren leider den Lesefluss und Fragen und Antworten werden auseinandergezogen.

----------


## Carry19

Ohman, die Aufgabe ist so gesehen wirklich banal und ich hab einfach viel zu kompliziert gedacht  :Wand: 
Ja, die Antwort ist unter den 5 und danke du hast mir echt weitergeholfen!  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_14112016_1

Hi Leute, ich kann irgendwie immernoch nicht einschtzen wie ,,gut" oder ,,schlecht" ich bin (bis jetzt vorbereitet bin).... In meinem Freundeskreis macht keiner den TMS, da die alle was anderes studieren .... Das einzige woran ich mich halbwegs einschtzen kann, ist die original Version von ITB, die sicherlich jeder von euch hat. Ich frage mich nur ab und zu, ob der Test mittlerweile vom Niveau her gleich schwer/einfach wie die EINE originalversion ist oder ob das Testniveau in den letzten Jahren gestiegen ist? In einem anderen Forum hab ich mal gelesen, dass der tms von Jahr zu Jahr schwerer wird und die originalversion ist nicht gerade die aktuellste... Ich hoffe ihr versteht meine Frage 😊😊😊

----------


## ehemaliger User_14112016_1

Besser gefragt an die jenigen die den tms letztes Jahr geschrieben haben, ihr seid vor dem Test sicherlich die originalversion einmal durchgegangen... Welchen fandet ihr schwerer? Den, den ihr 2015 geschrieben habt, oder den der verffentlich wurde?

----------


## Sternchenhase

Ich fand meinen TMS subjektiv schwerer.

Der TMS wird nicht jedes Jahr schwerer. Die Leute sind einfach besser vorbereitet als vor 20 Jahren und das hebt natrlich den Schnitt. Theoretisch ist es egal, wie schwer der TMS ist. Es kommt darauf an, wie gut eure Mitbewerber sind!

Und ich war besser als beim ben  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## Jasymed

Hallo ihr Lieben,
mchte auch an eine 51/49%-Uni (Kln). Da steht aber in der Auswahlordnung, dass der Standardwert zhlt (nicht das Notenquivalent). Damit kann man sich ziemlich stark verbessern, wenn ich das richtig durchgerechnet habe, oder?
Lg Jasmin

----------


## Kaddika

Ich schieb ja gerade 'nen bisschen Panik..  ::-oopss: 
Im Prinzip wre es mir egal in welcher Stadt ich letztendlich lande - hauptsache ein Studienplatz. Eine Prferenz wre fr mich trotz allem Leipzig gewesen, die Abischnitt (60%) und TMS (40%) bei der Auswahl mit einbeziehen. Lt. Ergebnissen aus dem WS 15/16 haben die zu dem Zeitpunkt im Auswahlverfahren Leute bis 1,2 nach Abzug der Boni akzeptiert.

Wie weit komm ich denn da mit meinem 1,6er Abi? Das scheint mir dann doch selbst mit 'nem berragenden TMS unmglich?!  :Frown:

----------


## Slumdog_Skillionaire

> Hallo ihr Lieben,
> mchte auch an eine 51/49%-Uni (Kln). Da steht aber in der Auswahlordnung, dass der Standardwert zhlt (nicht das Notenquivalent). Damit kann man sich ziemlich stark verbessern, wenn ich das richtig durchgerechnet habe, oder?
> Lg Jasmin


Ja da hast du recht, man kann sich vorallem gegenber den Bewerbern durchsetzen, die nicht am Test teilnehmen. Laut der Info-PDF auf der Website der Med.Fak. Kln wird ja eine Rangliste erstellt, die sich aus Abinote und TMS Standartwert ergibt. Ich hoffe ich gebe hier keine falschen Infos weiter, aber so wie ich es verstanden habe, erhalten Bewerber ohne TMS ergebnis schlichtergreifend 0 Pkt der 49 mglichen Punkte fr den TMS. Wer nun also einen Abischnitt von 1.2 hat, bekommt nach der Rangwert Berechnung der Uni Kln (auf der website zu finden) zwar 48 der max. 51 ber die HZB Note erreichbaren Punkte, aber nur 48 von 100 insgesamt mglichen.

Ein Bewerber mit Abischnitt 1.6 hat "nur" 41 Pkt fr die HZB Note bekommen, erhlt aber mit einem TMS Standartwert von 110 (wirklich machbar) schon 16 der 49 mglichen Pkt durch den Test, und berflgelt somit im Ranking der Uni Kln alle
Bewerber ohne TMS, selbst wenn diese ein 1,0er Abi haben.

(Wie gesagt besteht die Mglichkeit, dass ich irgendwas in der Broschre berlesen habe.)

----------


## morbas

Ist der Leitfaden von Medgurus gut, bzw brauch den berhaupt, wenn man schon die Bcher zu den Untertests: Schlauchfiguren, Muster zuordnen, Fakten und Figurenlernen, Konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten hat?. Und noch eine Frage, reichen diese Bcher aus? Diagramme und Tabellen, die Textaufgaben usw. kann man ja gut, ohne sich Bcher dafr anzulegen selber, lernen. Oder was meint ihr?

----------


## ehemaliger User_14112016_1

> Ist der Leitfaden von Medgurus gut, bzw brauch den berhaupt, wenn man schon die Bcher zu den Untertests: Schlauchfiguren, Muster zuordnen, Fakten und Figurenlernen, Konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten hat?. Und noch eine Frage, reichen diese Bcher aus? Diagramme und Tabellen, die Textaufgaben usw. kann man ja gut, ohne sich Bcher dafr anzulegen selber, lernen. Oder was meint ihr?


Meiner Meinung nach braucht man den Leitfaden nicht. Ich denke die Bcher reichen aus... Von medgurus finde ich Mathe im tms sehr schlecht.... In meinem Buch sind die aufgaben komisch formuliert und die Lsungen zum Teil falsch... Bzw enthalten Fehler .... Wie lernst du denn fr textverstndnis zB wenn du keine Bcher dazu hast? Woher sind deine aufgaben ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Jasymed

> Ja da hast du recht, man kann sich vorallem gegenber den Bewerbern durchsetzen, die nicht am Test teilnehmen. Laut der Info-PDF auf der Website der Med.Fak. Kln wird ja eine Rangliste erstellt, die sich aus Abinote und TMS Standartwert ergibt. Ich hoffe ich gebe hier keine falschen Infos weiter, aber so wie ich es verstanden habe, erhalten Bewerber ohne TMS ergebnis schlichtergreifend 0 Pkt der 49 mglichen Punkte fr den TMS. Wer nun also einen Abischnitt von 1.2 hat, bekommt nach der Rangwert Berechnung der Uni Kln (auf der website zu finden) zwar 48 der max. 51 ber die HZB Note erreichbaren Punkte, aber nur 48 von 100 insgesamt mglichen.
> 
> Ein Bewerber mit Abischnitt 1.6 hat "nur" 41 Pkt fr die HZB Note bekommen, erhlt aber mit einem TMS Standartwert von 110 (wirklich machbar) schon 16 der 49 mglichen Pkt durch den Test, und berflgelt somit im Ranking der Uni Kln alle
> Bewerber ohne TMS, selbst wenn diese ein 1,0er Abi haben.
> 
> (Wie gesagt besteht die Mglichkeit, dass ich irgendwas in der Broschre berlesen habe.)


Genau das fand ich auch. Und kmpfe mich jetzt mit der 1,4 hoffentlich zum Erfolg 🙈😃

----------


## morbas

> Meiner Meinung nach braucht man den Leitfaden nicht. Ich denke die Bcher reichen aus... Von medgurus finde ich Mathe im tms sehr schlecht.... In meinem Buch sind die aufgaben komisch formuliert und die Lsungen zum Teil falsch... Bzw enthalten Fehler .... Wie lernst du denn fr textverstndnis zB wenn du keine Bcher dazu hast? Woher sind deine aufgaben ?


Habe soeben die 4 Bcher bestellt  :Big Grin:  Hab die beiden Orginaleversionen des TMS und hab beim Bearbeiten der Aufgaben zu dem Untertest keinerlei Probleme gehabt  :Top:

----------


## Slumdog_Skillionaire

> Genau das fand ich auch. Und kmpfe mich jetzt mit der 1,4 hoffentlich zum Erfolg 🙈😃


Ja die Chance stehen hier um Einiges besser als bei den anderen 51/49 Unis (wo man die Bonus-Regeln meiner Meinung nach ndern sollte, wo nur 1.0-1.2 TMS Noten wirklich helfen). Allerdings sollte man die ganzen Altabiturienten nicht vergessen, die damals einen guten TMS gemacht haben, der aber nicht zum Studienplatz gereicht hat. Diese sollten zum WS 16/17 auch gute Chancen haben.

----------


## Car.Ly

> Meiner Meinung nach braucht man den Leitfaden nicht. Ich denke die Bcher reichen aus... Von medgurus finde ich Mathe im tms sehr schlecht.... In meinem Buch sind die aufgaben komisch formuliert und die Lsungen zum Teil falsch... Bzw enthalten Fehler .... Wie lernst du denn fr textverstndnis zB wenn du keine Bcher dazu hast? Woher sind deine aufgaben ?


Welche Ausgabe hast du denn?

----------


## medico19

Knnt ihr noch weitere Buchherausgeber ausser Medgurus empfehlen?
Hab Docfactory und Medgurus mittlerweile so gut wie durch und bentige neues Material  :Big Grin:

----------


## Moosachat

Von Meditrain und Fritest gibt es noch bungsmaterial fr den TMS/EMS. 
Bei Meditrain finde ich die Qualitt durchwachsen, "Muster zuordnen" ist mMn nur "okay", weil die Fehler teils recht offensichtlich reingezeichnet wurden. "Figuren und Fakten" dagegen ist besser und vor allem enthlt das Buch sehr viele Untertests, sodass man auf jeden Fall genug bungsmaterial hat. Von Meditrain gibt es zudem noch "Schlauchfiguren" und "Diagramme und Tabellen", aber die besitze ich nicht.
Von Fritest hab ich das Heft fr Muster erkennen, damit lerne ich den Untertest am liebsten, kann es also auch empfehlen.

----------


## medigirl18

@Akın.Kap. 
wie schaffst du die 38 Zeilen ???? Ich schaffe bei den leichten Buchstaben hchstens 30 Zeilen. Fast den kompletten Test zu kreuzen ist schon heftig. Fllt dir das einfach so leicht oder hast du das durch bung erreichen knnen?

----------


## ehemaliger User_14112016_1

> Welche Ausgabe hast du denn?


Die vierte

----------


## ehemaliger User_14112016_1

Mir fehlt es so langsam an material, hab nmlich alle Bcher die ich habe paar mal durchgemacht .... Wei jemand wo ich an material rankomme, ohne Erklrungen Tipps oder hnliches... Nur aufgaben am liebsten  :Smilie:  und am besten ganz viele aufgaben

----------


## axeli

hey Leute, sind eure Kreuze bei kotz. Arbeiten auch immer etwas krppeliger? Wenn ich schnell kreuze sind meine Striche nicht immer sehr gerade und manchmal auch nicht ganz mitten durch das Zeichen, sondern ein bisschen weiter links bzw. rechts. Ist das bei euch auch so ? Und meint ihr das ist sehr schlimm im Test, mssen die Striche ordentlich aussehen um ausgewertet zu werden  :Big Grin:

----------


## zahnbrste94

> Mir fehlt es so langsam an material, hab nmlich alle Bcher die ich habe paar mal durchgemacht .... Wei jemand wo ich an material rankomme, ohne Erklrungen Tipps oder hnliches... Nur aufgaben am liebsten  und am besten ganz viele aufgaben


Fr sowas hab ich die Docfactory App  :hmmm...:

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Nur aufgaben am liebsten  und am besten ganz viele aufgaben


Wie bereits erwhnt, t-med.
Dort kannst du auch alles ausdrucken, was ich zum Vorbereiten auf den TMS auch ganz sinnvoll finde.




> hey Leute, sind eure Kreuze bei kotz. Arbeiten auch immer etwas krppeliger? Wenn ich schnell kreuze sind meine Striche nicht immer sehr gerade und manchmal auch nicht ganz mitten durch das Zeichen, sondern ein bisschen weiter links bzw. rechts. Ist das bei euch auch so ? Und meint ihr das ist sehr schlimm im Test, mssen die Striche ordentlich aussehen um ausgewertet zu werden


Sie sollten schon sauber sein. Natrlich hast du nicht die Zeit alle schn hinzumalen, aber du musst bedenken, dass das ganze maschinell ausgewertet wird und versetzte Striche einem anderen Zeichen zugeordnet werden knnen, als dem, da du eigtl. markieren wolltest.

----------


## Slumdog_Skillionaire

> hey Leute, sind eure Kreuze bei kotz. Arbeiten auch immer etwas krppeliger? Wenn ich schnell kreuze sind meine Striche nicht immer sehr gerade und manchmal auch nicht ganz mitten durch das Zeichen, sondern ein bisschen weiter links bzw. rechts. Ist das bei euch auch so ? Und meint ihr das ist sehr schlimm im Test, mssen die Striche ordentlich aussehen um ausgewertet zu werden


Moment mal wie kommst du berhaupt auf Kreuze? Man muss doch nur diagonale Striche  ( / ) einzeichnen, oder irre ich mich?
Das wrde ja vom zeitaufwand und der sorgfalt her einen riesigen unterschied machen.

Und wei zufllig jemand, wielange man nach jeder Aufgabengruppe Zeit hat um die Ergebnisse im Antwortbogen einzutragen?

----------


## ValentinM.

Ja, es sind diagonale Striche zu setzen (so war das zumindest letztes Jahr - die Testbroschre sollte das aber genau anfhren). Keine Kreuze. 

Und es wird keine extra Zeit eingerumt um die Antworten auf dem Antwortbogen zu kreuzen! Ich schlage vor dies immer gleich nach der Bearbeitung ein jeder Einzelaufgabe zu machen. Nach der Bearbeitungszeit geht es ohne Pause zur nchsten Aufgabengruppe weiter. 

LG

----------


## axeli

Ja, es sind diagonale Striche zu setzen (so war das zumindest letztes Jahr - die Testbroschre sollte das aber genau anfhren). Keine Kreuze. 

Und es wird keine extra Zeit eingerumt um die Antworten auf dem Antwortbogen zu kreuzen! Ich schlage vor dies immer gleich nach der Bearbeitung ein jeder Einzelaufgabe zu machen. Nach der Bearbeitungszeit geht es ohne Pause zur nchsten Aufgabengruppe weiter. 

ja ich meinte natrlich Striche keine Kreuze ::-oopss:  
Ich hab das auch irgendwo mal gelesen, dass man nach manchen Aufgaben noch am ende Zeit bekommt, um wahllos Kreuze zu setzen. Natrlich ohne das man die Fragen vorher nochmal sehen darf. Was stimmt denn nun  :was ist das...?:

----------


## ValentinM.

> Ich hab das auch irgendwo mal gelesen, dass man nach manchen Aufgaben noch am ende Zeit bekommt, um wahllos Kreuze zu setzen. Natrlich ohne das man die Fragen vorher nochmal sehen darf. Was stimmt denn nun


Der Antwortbogen bleibt whrend den meisten Aufgaben der gleiche, also ist es mglich noch nicht gekreuzte Aufgaben im nachhinein zu kreuzen. Genauer habe ich das bereits hier geschrieben. Es ist am sinnvollsten vor dem letzten Testteil (am Vor- sowie am Nachmittag) alle bis dahin noch freien Antwortmglichkeiten zu kreuzen. 
"Figuren und Fakten lernen" (eigenes Lsungsblatt) und das "konzentrierte und sorgfltige Arbeiten" (Arbeiten direkt auf der Angabe) natrlich ausgenommen. 

Lg

----------


## fovea

bentigt jemand noch Trainingsunterlagen?  :Smilie:  Ich habe noch welche von medgurus (Text, Figuren, Mathe, Muster), meditrain (alle bis auf den Testdurchlauf), prpkurs (Text) und beide Originalversionen.

----------


## Slumdog_Skillionaire

> Es ist am sinnvollsten vor dem letzten Testteil (am Vor- sowie am Nachmittag) alle bis dahin noch freien Antwortmglichkeiten zu kreuzen. 
> "Figuren und Fakten lernen" (eigenes Lsungsblatt) und das "konzentrierte und sorgfltige Arbeiten" (Arbeiten direkt auf der Angabe) natrlich ausgenommen.


Dann nehme ich mal an, dass es jeweils fr Vor- und Nachmittag einen Gesamt-Antwortbogen statt fr jede Aufgabengruppe einen eigenen gibt,  da zurckblttern ja verboten ist?

----------


## ValentinM.

Korrekt ;)

----------


## medigirl18

noch einmal eine frage zum sorgfltigen arbeiten... ich habe das mit der Punktevergabe noch immer nicht ganz verstanden. 
Wenn ich jetzt beim ben z.B bis Zeile 27 komme und dadurch z.B 10 Punkte bekomme, heit das, dass ich auch im Test 10 Punkte bekommen wrde, auch wenn ein anderer Teilnehmer alle 40 Zeilen gekreuzt hat? ja, oder ? Sonst htte ich ja theoretisch auch die volle Punktzahl bekommen knnen, denn es wre ja mglich, dass niemand mehr als 27 Zeilen geschafft hat...
Klingt kompliziert, ich kann es nicht besser beschreiben...sorry... Ich verstehe nur nicht so ganz was meine Punktzahl beim ben bedeutet. Und wie ist es wenn ich im Test tatschlich "nur" 27 Zeilen schaffe und ein anderer die ganzen 40 Zeilen. Wird mir dann der Rest, den ich nicht geschafft habe, von meinen Punkten abgezogen? Also wenn ich z.B 270 Zeichen gekreuzt habe, mir aber die restlichen Zeichen (bis Zeile 40) fehlen, wrden mir dann die restlichen fehlenden Zeichen von meinen 270 Zeichen abgezogen werden? Dann hab ich ja fast gar keine Punkte oder ? Ich blick nicht mehr ganz durch.

----------


## smartii

Hey  :Smilie:  
Bin dieses Jahr auch dabei.
Htte eine Frage zu dem Konzentrationstest. Wenn man zum Beispiel einen Test hat, wo man immer die erste Zahl, mit der direkt aufeinander folgenden Zahl die Summe 6 ergibt, kann man dann auch zwei mal durchstreichen wenn da die Zahlenfolge 4153331 ist? Also die beiden ersten 3 er durchstreichen?

----------


## Lennart95

Hallo Medigirl!

Bei dem Untertest konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten ist die Anzahl der richtig markierten Zeichen entscheidend. 

Angenommen du kommst bis Zeile 27 und markierst 270 Zeichen richtig und jemand anders kommt bis Zeile 40 markiert aber nur 200 Zeichen (Abzglich der Fehler) richtig, dann bist du besser als die Person, die 40 Zeilen markiert hat. Bist du dann auch noch die einzige die 270 Zeichen markiert hat und alle anderen haben weniger richtige Zeichen markiert als du (Fehler schon abgezogen), dann bekommst du 20 Punkte. Die anderen 2,5% besten bekommen auch 20 Punkte und die Punkte fr alle anderen werden relativ zu der/dem besten (in diesem Fall dir) in 19 gleich groe Intervalle aufgeteilt und vergeben.

Die Anzahl der richtig markierten Zeichen (abzglich der falschen) ist entscheidend und nicht die Anzahl der markierten Zeilen. (Wobei die maximale Anzahl der richtig zu markierenden Zeichen mit der Anzahl der Zeilen einher geht.)

Wenn du die letzte Markierung in Zeile 27 gesetzt hast, dann wird nur bis zu diesem letzten Zeichen ausgewertet. Die fehlenden Zeichen danach sind KEINE Fehler, da du die Zeichen nicht mehr markieren konntest. Sie werden dir von der Punktzahl NICHT abgezogen.

(Informationsbroschre Seite 12)


Ich hoffe das beantwortet deine Fragen. 


Hi smartii!

Du MUSST beide Dreien (die erste und die zweite) markieren, weil die erste 3 mit der zweiten 3 und die zweite 3 mit der dritten 3 die Summe 6 ergbit.

Gre Lennart

----------


## medigirl18

Hallo Lennart95!!!!

erst einmal vielen vielen dank fr die Antwort. 
Ich merke gerade, dass ich ein Brett vor dem Kopf hatte  :Big Grin:  ist ja logisch, dass nicht die Zeilen an sich Punkte bringen, sondern die richtig gekreuzten Zeichen....dumm von mir  :Big Grin: 

Eine kurze Frage noch, um sicher zu gehen. Wenn ich also beim ben z.B 13 Punkte erreiche, dann htte ich im Test ebenfalls 13 Punkte, WENN eine Person theroetisch alle Zeichen richtig gekreuzt hat, oder? Das heit, dass mir beim ben immer die "minimale" Punktzahl ausgerechnet wird?!

----------


## Lennart95

Hi,

ich denke du berechnest deine Punktzahl (wie ich auch) mit der Formel (Richtige - Falsche)/20 = #Punkte. So einfach lsst sich die Anzahl der Punkte aber in meinen Augen nicht berechnen. Es ist nur eine Nherung. Wenn du beim ben 13 Punkte hast, knnen das im Test 13 Punkte, aber auch etwas mehr oder etwas weniger Punkte sein.

Man mge mich korregieren, wenn die Aussage falsch sein sollte.

Gre Lennart

----------


## medigirl18

Hallo Lennart. Genau also die Berechnung war mir klar. Ich berechne meine Punktzahl so wie du. Was ich nur nicht verstehe ist, was die Berechnung zu bedeuten hat. Wird dann einfach hypothetisch angenommen, dass ich "13" Punkte bekomme, weil ein anderer "imaginrer Teilnehmer" die volle Punktzahl hat. Ich kann es nicht anders erklren. Ich hoffe du verstehst wie ich das meine

----------


## Lennart95

Frohe Ostern!

Ich denke, dass die Auswertung dieses Untertests wie folgt geschieht:
1. Es wird die durchschnittliche Anzahl richtig markierter Zeichen (Rohwert) aller Teilnehmer ausgerechnet (Erwartungswert)
2. Es wird die Standardabweichung bzw. Varianz berechnet. (Streuung)

Damit ergibt sich eine Normalverteilung, die in 20 gleich groe Intervalle aufgeteilt wird, anhand derer die Punke vergeben werden.
Wenn du sehr nah am Erwartungswert bist, bekommst du 10 Punkte. Wenn du deutlich mehr oder deutlich weniger Punkte hast als der Durchschnitt ist die Streuung, also die Abweichung vom Durchschnitt entscheidend.
Ist die Streuung gering knnen wenige Rohpunkte mehr oder weniger Punkte im Untertest bedeuten, ist die Streuung gro, darfst du mehr Fehler machen, brauchst aber auch gleichzeitig mehr Punkte um besser zu sein.


Ich hoffe, dass das alles so stimmt. ::-stud:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ili96

Hallo an alle!  :Smilie: 

wei hier jemand, ob es noch andere Bcher mit bungsblttern zum untertest "konzentriertes Arbeiten" neben MedGuru gibt?
Bzw. einfach nur bungen zum downloaden? t-med, was hier ja auch empfohlen wurde, hat so etwas m.E. nicht.

Das von meditrain soll ja scheinbar fast identische aufgaben haben, wie das von den Medgurus...

Und ansonsten: wie gut vorbereitet fhlt ihr euch jetzt?... so einen knappen Monat vor dem Test.

Gru  :Smilie:

----------


## Car.Ly

Also ich mach am Wochenende mal eine Simulation und starte dann die Intensivprobenphase. Bisher kann ich das nmlich kaum einschtzen.

----------


## Sternchenhase

Was Lennart sagt stimmt  :Smilie: .

@ili96: Doch, gerade t-med hat bungsbltter zum Konzentrierten Arbeiten. Du kannst dir pro Tag 3 eigene Tests generieren und downloaden. Den Kurs msstest du unter den Skillskursen finden. Ich kann dir auch eine PN mit dem Link schicken, wenn du willst, da ich den Link sehr ungern hier reinstellen wrde (Werbung und so).

----------


## ili96

Danke sternchenhase!

Ich werde mich morgen mal an den PC setzen und genauer suchen. Falls ich nichts finde, melde ich mich erneut bei dir  :Big Grin: 

Danke schn....

----------


## Jasymed

Frohe Ostern!
Fhle mich zwar schon gut vorbereitet (gut mit allen Untertests vertraut, schon viele Aufgaben gemacht...), aber so viel besser sind meine Punktzahlen nicht geworden, vielleicht kommt da noch ein Sprung. Hoffentlich.
LG

----------


## morbas

Ist das bei euch auch so das Muster zuordnen schwankt? Hab an manchen Tagen 18/20 und an anderen gerade mal 6.. Ich wei nicht ob's falsch ist dass ich mich so verbeie den Fehler zu finden dass ich manchmal 2 min fr ein Muster Brauch! Hat jmd Tipps?  :Big Grin:

----------


## ili96

In den Bchern steht ja auch, man solle sich auf keinen Fall an einem Muster festbeien!
Am besten, wenn du nichts mehr findest, direkt zum nchsten und die auschlussmethode anwenden. 
Das wre so meine Methode :Smilie:

----------


## Kaddika

> Hallo an alle! 
> 
> wei hier jemand, ob es noch andere Bcher mit bungsblttern zum untertest "konzentriertes Arbeiten" neben MedGuru gibt?
> Bzw. einfach nur bungen zum downloaden? t-med, was hier ja auch empfohlen wurde, hat so etwas m.E. nicht.


Bei t-med kann man sich doch extra zusammenstellen welche Zeichen mit welcher Aufgabenstellung bearbeitet werden sollen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_14112016_1

Also ich habe eins von Anselm pfeiffer, das heit ,, EMS VORBEREITUNGEN" und da sind auch nur die originalversionen, also die konz.Tests die in den Jahren 2007-2011 im EMS und TMS (2007,2010,2011) vorkamen  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_14112016_1

@ili 😂

----------


## ehemaliger User_14112016_1

Und an die anderen, wie sind denn eure Punktzahlen so...einige wenige haben ja bereits geschrieben wie viel Punkte sie erreichen, aber auch nur wenige  :Big Grin: .. Und tut euer Arm beim Untertest konz.&sorgfltiges arbeiten auch weh?

----------


## ili96

> Also ich habe eins von Anselm pfeiffer, das heit ,, EMS VORBEREITUNGEN" und da sind auch nur die originalversionen, also die konz.Tests die in den Jahren 2007-2011 im EMS und TMS (2007,2010,2011) vorkamen


Danke auch dir.  :Smilie: 
Kannst du mir Vllt ein Bild vom Inhaltsverzeichnis zukommen lassen ? :O Vllt per pn?

Wre der Hammer... Danke!

----------


## Greezi2510

Knntest du mir das Inhaltsverzeichnis vielleicht auch per PN zukommen lassen ?

----------


## Slumdog_Skillionaire

> Und an die anderen, wie sind denn eure Punktzahlen so...einige wenige haben ja bereits geschrieben wie viel Punkte sie erreichen, aber auch nur wenige .. Und tut euer Arm beim Untertest konz.&sorgfltiges arbeiten auch weh?


Also ich hab jetzt ne Woche intensiv gebt, ich schaff durchschnittlich ca:

Muster: 12 , Med.Nat.V. 17, Schlauchf. 20,
Quant.form.P. 13, Textv. 21, Diagr. 42,
Figuren L. 19, Fakten L. 15
Ich hab die Einstreuaufgaben hier allerdings nicht bercksichtigt.
Beim konzentrierten Arbeiten komme ich je nach Schwierigkeit der Aufgabe manchmal nur bis knapp ber die Hlfte, manchmal schaffe ich alle Zeilen.

Insgesamt wrde ich sagen habe ich gute Fortschritte gemacht, Muster zuordnen bereitet mir aber die meisten Probleme. Ich hab diese Aufgabe am meisten gebt und komme einfach nicht ber 13 Pkt (Einstreuaufgaben noch nichtmal abgezogen), vielleicht liegt es aber auch an den wirklich schwierigen Aufgaben meines bungshefts (PraepKurs).

----------


## Slumdog_Skillionaire

Diagramme u. Tabellen 10 Pkt* meinte ich  :Big Grin:

----------


## ili96

Ist doch sehr gut.
Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt schon langsam sehr witzig. Hier und auch in der Facebook Gruppe sind echt viele, die schon sehr gute Ergebnisse haben. Dann frage ich mich, wie man dann noch PR 90+ kriegen soll.. 😂 
Bei meiner Schwester 2012 fielen die Vorbereitungen bei ijr und ihren jetzigen kommilitonen nicht so extrem gut aus.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lennart96

Hier tummeln sich ja die Leute, die extrem viel ben. Ich kenne noch 3 andere die auch am Test mitmachen. 2 die nur mit der OV von ITB arbeiten und eine die setzt auf den Vorbereitungskurs. Ich denke mal nur die Hlfte der Leute wird sich vorbereiten. Und wieviele von denen die sich vorbereiten geben hunderte von Euros fr Material aus.... Meine Eltern sind immer noch sauer ;)

Oben gibt es glaube ich noch Raum.

----------


## Migole

Ich habe den Test damals neben dem Abi ohne jegliche Vorbereitung gemacht *hust*  ::-oopss:  so wie mehrere meiner Mitschler auch. War ne ziemlich blde Idee, Ergebnis auch dementsprechend. Nicht zum Nachmachen empfohlen aber ich denke dass es sicher noch viele geben wird, die dasselbe machen. Beim HamNat habe ich auch viele getroffen, die "einfach mal so da waren". 
Also nicht an den Leuten messen, die sich sowieso mehr als der Durchschnitt vorbereiten  :hmmm...:

----------


## Slumdog_Skillionaire

Nochmal eine andere Frage,
wie berechnet sich eig der Standartwert?
Der wird ja bei einigen wenigen Unis anstelle des Prozentrangs und der TMS Note in die Wertung genommen.

Es gibt ja einen max. Standartwert von 130, wie kann dann das TMS Ergebnis (auf Seite 1 in diesem Thread), das zu den 10% besten Prozent gehrte, nur den Standartwert 113 haben?

----------


## axeli

> Nochmal eine andere Frage,
> wie berechnet sich eig der Standartwert?
> Der wird ja bei einigen wenigen Unis anstelle des Prozentrangs und der TMS Note in die Wertung genommen.
> 
> Es gibt ja einen max. Standartwert von 130, wie kann dann das TMS Ergebnis (auf Seite 1 in diesem Thread), das zu den 10% besten Prozent gehrte, nur den Standartwert 113 haben?


welche Unis werten denn den Standardwert ?  :Aufgepasst!: 



Bei Med. nat und Textverstndnis seid ihr da weiter hinten im medgurus buch auch so viel schlechter geworden ?  :Frown: 
Ich hatte sonst im durchschnitt auch immer so 17 Punkte. Und bei den Aufgaben ganz hinten jetzt auf einmal nur noch 13/14, ist das bei euch auch so ?  :Frown:

----------


## Slumdog_Skillionaire

> welche Unis werten denn den Standardwert ?


Heidelberg, Mannheim, Kln

----------


## ehemaliger User_14112016_1

hab euch ne PN geschickt  :Grinnnss!:  ili96 und Greezi2510

----------


## Sternchenhase

@Slumdog: Schau mal bei der TMS-Infobroschre auf der Seite 11  :Smilie: .

Ja, es wird einige geben, die sich nicht so gut vorbereiten, aber ihr drft nicht vergessen, dass sich der Groteil durchaus (gut) vorbereitet.
Zu den guten Ergebnissen: Ich war immer so mittlerer Durchschnitt, direkt vor dem Test haben mir zwei Freundinnen von ihren Werten erzhlt, die gut 10-20 Punkte ber meinen lagen. Auch in der Pause fanden es einige ziemlich chillig. Ich war am Ende wesentlich besser als die beiden, und mit meinen 13 Punkten bei Mustern, die im Vergleich zu den damaligen Werten im Forum hier (auch immer so 17-20), echt schlecht gewesen wren, lag ich bei den besten 10%.
Lasst euch nicht entmutigen, wenn es mal nicht so luft, wie ihr wollt und lasst euch von den Ergebnissen der anderen nicht kirre machen, zieht euer Ding durch. Das allerallerwichtigste ist, dass ihr euch vorbereitet habt, dann knnt ihr euch keinen Vorwurf machen und ihr habt euer Bestes gegeben. Schaut euch mal meine TMS-Tabelle auf der ersten Seite im Thread an- ich war in 3 Untertests richtig schlecht, und trotzdem hat es fr die 90% gereicht  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## Slumdog_Skillionaire

> @Slumdog: Schau mal bei der TMS-Infobroschre auf der Seite 11 .


Ok, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe hngt der Standartwert also neben meiner eigenen Leistung auch noch zu nem betrchtlichen Teil davon ab, wie gut die anderen Teilnehmer in Durchschnitt sind.
Klingt nicht gerade vielversprechend wenn man sich fr nen Standartwert von ca 120 aufs Glck verlassen muss :/

----------


## ZoppoTromp

So ist es nun einmal beim TMS: es werden nicht die Punkte gezhlt die du hast, sondern wie viele der anderen Teilnehmer du  damit hinter dir lassen kannst.
Fr den Standardwert von 120 wren das bei einer Normalverteilung der Ergebnisse etwas mehr als 95%. 
Die Leistungen der Anderen haben allerdings wenig mit Glck zu tun: Bei 11000 Teilnehmern wiegen sich da Hoch und Tief weitgehend auf. Entscheidend ist lediglich das eigene knnen und die Tagesform.

----------


## VS1997

> welche Unis werten denn den Standardwert ? 
> 
> 
> 
> Bei Med. nat und Textverstndnis seid ihr da weiter hinten im medgurus buch auch so viel schlechter geworden ? 
> Ich hatte sonst im durchschnitt auch immer so 17 Punkte. Und bei den Aufgaben ganz hinten jetzt auf einmal nur noch 13/14, ist das bei euch auch so ?



Ja geht mir auch so, aber jedenfalls bei Textverstndnis steht im Inhaltsverzeichnis ja auch, dass sich das Niveau immer steigert..

----------


## hllwsfthdth

> Nochmal eine andere Frage,
> wie berechnet sich eig der Standartwert?
> Der wird ja bei einigen wenigen Unis anstelle des Prozentrangs und der TMS Note in die Wertung genommen.
> 
> Es gibt ja einen max. Standartwert von 130, wie kann dann das TMS Ergebnis (auf Seite 1 in diesem Thread), das zu den 10% besten Prozent gehrte, nur den Standartwert 113 haben?


das hrt sich ja interessant an! Ich dachte an so einer 51/49 Uni hat man tendenziell geringere Chancen, da das Notenquivalent zum TMS ja gar nicht besser als 1,0 sein kann und mich (Abi voraussichtlich 1,2) ja dann auf 1,0 bringen wrde. Ich verstehe aber nicht, wie genau das funktioniert. Und ist das nur in Kln so? Leider ist Kln ja noch nicht auf der Seite des TMS-REchners dabei. Ich wre dankbar ber eine Antwort!

----------


## Slumdog_Skillionaire

> das hrt sich ja interessant an! Ich dachte an so einer 51/49 Uni hat man tendenziell geringere Chancen, da das Notenquivalent zum TMS ja gar nicht besser als 1,0 sein kann und mich (Abi voraussichtlich 1,2) ja dann auf 1,0 bringen wrde. Ich verstehe aber nicht, wie genau das funktioniert. Und ist das nur in Kln so? Leider ist Kln ja noch nicht auf der Seite des TMS-REchners dabei. Ich wre dankbar ber eine Antwort!


Ich versteh deine Frage ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz  :Big Grin:  aber ich kann dir hiermit vlt weiterhelfen:

Neben den Unis mit Prozentrang Anrechnung gibt es meines Wissens noch zwei weitere Arten von Bonierung:

- Standartwert (Heidelberg, Mannheim, Kln,): bei ersteren kann man im hochschuleigenen Ranking durchs Abi max. 46, durch den TMS max. 44 Pkt erreichen (Formeln sind auf der Website zu finden), in Kln ist es eine 51:49 Gewichtung. Klarer Vorteil hierbei: Wer den TMS nicht gemacht hat wird dafr bestraft, selbst mit 1,0 Abi ist es extrem unwahrscheinlich einen Platz zu bekommen da man im Ranking nicht ber die 46 Punkte kommt, weil man fr den TMS natrlich 0 erhlt.

- Notenquivalent (Bochum, Mainz, Frankfurt, usw.): Hier wird die TMS Note zu 49% gewertet, wie du schon gesagt hast ist es hier am unwahrscheinlichsten durch den TMS an einen Studienplatz zu kommen.
Wer wirklich davon profitieren will muss (angesichts der NC Werte der letzten Jahre) schon eine TMS Note von 1.2 oder besser erreichen, und das ist nur mglich wenn man zu den besten 10 % gehrt.

----------


## Sinusknoten_7

Hallo, ich hab wieder mal eine Aufgabe bei Muster zuordnen, bei der ich auf dem rechten Bild nicht finden kann. Wre super wenn mir da jemand auf die Sprnge helfen knnte  :Knuddel: 

ddd.jpg

----------


## Lennart96

Oben in der Mitte leicht nach links verschoben sind bei dem grauen Ding die schwarzen Punkte verndert. Kann aber auch an der Bildqualitt liegen. Aus welchem Buch ist das? Dann kann ich dir das genauer sagen.

----------


## Sinusknoten_7

Hi, die Aufgabe ist aus dem Buch "Muster zuordnen" von Medgurus (1.Auflage); Aufgaben-Nr.: 134)

----------


## Lennart96

Ok, dann kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen, habe die dritte Auflage. Sind aber am Ende des Buches denn keine Lsungen in denen der Fehler eingekreist ist? So ist es zumindest in der dritten Auflage.
LG Lennart

----------


## Sinusknoten_7

Doch, doch Lsungen sind am Ende des Buchs. Nur ausgerechnet bei dieser und der vorigen Aufgabe wurde das anscheinend vergessen .. Naja .. 1.Auflage halt  :hmmm...: 

Drfte ich dich vielleicht noch fragen wie viele Untertests zu Muster zuordnen bei den Medgurus gibt ... bei mir sind es lediglich 7 :Blush:

----------


## ili96

also in meiner auflage (ebenfalls 1.) ist die Lsung angegeben!?

Da ist C, also das, was du gepostet hast, die Lsung  :Big Grin:  ich htte jetzt genau wie ihr auch keinen fehler im rechten bild gefunden, von daher msste das passen.

Gru

----------


## Sinusknoten_7

Komisch...vielleichts liegts daran, dass ich mit Kopien aus dem Buch gearbeitet habe und die gelbe Schraffierung der Lsung nicht eindeutig ist. Ich habe mir gerade die gescannte pDF-Datei angeguckt und tatschlich ist c) richtig, allerdings scheint auch e) unmarkiert. Ist das bei dir auch so ili96 ?

----------


## ili96

> Komisch...vielleichts liegts daran, dass ich mit Kopien aus dem Buch gearbeitet habe und die gelbe Schraffierung der Lsung nicht eindeutig ist. Ich habe mir gerade die gescannte pDF-Datei angeguckt und tatschlich ist c) richtig, allerdings scheint auch e) unmarkiert. Ist das bei dir auch so ili96 ?



Ja, bei mir ist bei e) ganz oben fast mittig ein gelber fleck. Bei einer Kopie dieser gelben Makierungen, ist es extrem schwer, sie zu erkennen. Daran wird es also wahrscheinlich liegen  :Smilie:

----------


## Lennart96

Ich habe 13 Untertests in der dritten Auflage.

----------


## medigirl18

Danke, danke, danke, Lennart. Finde es schn, dass manche sich hier so viel Mhe geben und die Fragen so ausfhrlich beantworten.

Ich hab auch schon die nchste etwas blde Frage  :Big Grin:  
Wie genau sollte man am besten das ganze Zeug mitbringen. Mppchen etc. ist ja nicht erlaubt. Wie darf ich mir den "Transport" von den ganzen Materialien inkl. Essen ... vorstellen ?! Also ganz explizit: Darf meine Flasche ein Etikett haben oder muss das weg? Darf ich mein Essen auch in einer durchsichtigen Tupperdose mitbringen oder geht das nur in einer durchsichtigen Tte? 
Muss ich mein ganzes Schreibmaterial ebenfalls in durchsichtigen Tten transportieren? oder kann ich auch einfach eine grooooe durchsichtige Tte mitnehmen und alles reinschmeien?... blabliblub... Wrde natrlich peinlich sein, schon bei der Anmeldung zu scheitern  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sternchenhase

Ich hab mir transparente Plastikbeutel gekauft, die man oben mit einem "Reiverschluss" zumachen konnte.

In einen hab ich die Stifte, in einen die Snacks. Dazu noch meine TMS-Anmeldung und meinen Perso in eine Folie und eine Getrnkeflasche (0,75).
Durchsichtige Tupperbox geht auch. Groe Tte msste auch gehen, aber die solltest du vorher ausrumen, im TMS selber wirst du fr jedes Rascheln mit Blicken gettet  :bhh: .

Taschen etc. lasst ihr an der Garderobe, mein Mittagessen hab ich da auch drauen gelassen.

----------


## hllwsfthdth

Danke dir vielmals, dass du dir Mhe gegeben hast, mir so ausfhrlich zu antworten!!  :Smilie:  Ich wusste nicht genau, dass es einen Unterschied zwischen den Unis in HD, Mannheim und Kln und den anderen 51/49 Unis gibt! 
Also gibt es doch Hoffnung, dass ich in Kln einen Platz bekomme!

----------


## Lennart96

Ich wrde dir raten, wenn du ein sehr gutes Ergebnis hast, dich in HD-Mannheim oder wenn extrem gut HD-HD zu bewerben. Dort kannst du selbst mit 2,x noch reinkommen dank der komischen Formel: 46*(Abi-300)/300+44*(TMS-100)/30+BONI.

Also sehr gute Aussichten

----------


## Sinusknoten_7

So leid leid es mir auch tut... Ich habe schon wieder Probleme bei einer Aufgabe bzgl. Muster zuordnen  :Heul: 

Aufzeichnen.jpg

----------


## Lennart96

Oben leicht nach inks verschoben wird der lngere der beiden Striche nach links gehend dnner im Original aber dicker/breiter.

----------


## ili96

Im med Gurus Buch ist es gut zu erkennen. Im hochgeladenen Foto ist der Fehler allerdings nicht vorhanden..

Eigentlich msste beim rechten der beiden dicken Balken/ Rechtecke ein weier Punkt fehlen. 
Schau mal, ob du das im Buch erkennst ?

So ist es zumindest bei mir.. 1.Auflage

----------


## boogiewoogie12

> So leid leid es mir auch tut... Ich habe schon wieder Probleme bei einer Aufgabe bzgl. Muster zuordnen 
> 
> Anhang 29758


Da scheint ein Druckfehler in deinem Exemplar zu sein. Bei meiner Ausgabe befindet sich ein weiterer weier Punkt in dem rechten schwarzen Balken.

----------


## Lennart96

Genau deswegen hasse ich diesen Untertest. Ich hoffe mal im richtigen Test ist die Druckqualitt besser, sonst ist das wie Rtselraten.

----------


## Sternchenhase

Also ich fand die Durckqualitt in meinem Test ziemlich gut, hab auch von anderen nichts Gegenteiliges gehrt  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## ehemaliger User_14112016_1

Bin ich froh wenn alles vorbei ist

----------


## Lennart96

Erinnert ihr euch noch dran, was in der Broschre stand: max 40-50 Stunden ben. ... Bestimmt ... ich glaube ich bin da schon doppelt drber und sehe immer noch riesige Fortschritte und das soll noch besser werden. Was denkt ihr ber die 40-50 Stunden Aussage? Kommt ihr damit hin?

----------


## ili96

Ehrlich gesagt, wei ich gar nicht so recht, wie viel genau ich momentan gebt habe. Denke aber, es ist bei den 40-50 Stunden in etwa.

Ich werde versuchen, meine intensive lernphase auf die letzten 2-3 Wochen zu legen.

Momentan habe ich aber auch nicht das Gefhl, dass eine Sttigung eingetroffen ist.

----------


## Lennart95

Ich bin auch schon deutlich doppelt ber den 40-50 Stunden und bisher hat bei mir erst eine Sttigung bei den Schlauchfiguren stattgefunden.

Ab welchem Zeitpunkt wusstet ihr (TMSler aus den letzen Jahren), dass ihr gut auf den Test vorbereitet seid? Wie viele Punkte hattet ihr in den einzelnen Aufgaben bei der Vorbereitung?
Ist die Schwierigkeit der Aufgaben der MedGuru Bcher und der Fritest Hefte mit der im Test vergleichbar oder ist der Test schwieriger?

Gre
Lennart

----------


## sonne2

Hallo!
Ich habe mich auch fr den TMS 2016 angemeldet, mache dieses Jahr allerdings noch mein Abitur. Am 29. April geht's mit Mathe los und am 30.04. ist dann auch schon der Test.
Habe mich nach dem Erhalt der Einladungen erstmals ber Vorbereitungen und hnlichen Dingen informiert und bin berrascht von dem groen Zeitaufwand, den manche investieren.
Habe wegen meinem Abi natrlich weniger Zeit, um mich vorzubereiten, habe die Art des Tests jedoch auch so verstanden, dass eine zu lange Vorbereitung nicht zwingend notwendig ist.
Was sagt ihr dazu?

Freundliche Gre

----------


## ili96

Also wie bereits gesagt:
Laut diversen Anbietern, soll eine Vorbereitung von ber 50 Stunden zb. eher kontraproduktiv  bzw nicht zwingend von Nten sein, da man sich darberhinaus nicht verbessert (Sttigung). 

Ich habe das bisher nur bei den Konzentrationstests gemerkt. Eine Verschlechterung habe ich aber nicht bemerken knnen. 

In alten Beitrgen auf fb etc haben einige wenige User allerdings von Nachteilen durch zu viel lernen berichtet. Keine Ahnung, ob das auch bei mir eintreffen wird, hoffe allerdings nicht ;).

Aber ansonsten: das beste geben und schauen, wie es einem persnlich ergeht.
Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen. 

Gru :Smilie:

----------


## sonne2

Danke fr die Antwort!

Ja, ich denke, ich werde mir die beiden Originalversionen besorgen, um mit den Aufgabenstellungen und dem Zeitlimit vertraut zu sein, damit ich im Test nicht anfangen muss, erstmal die Aufgaben zu lesen.
Das wird dann hoffentlich schon reichen, denn Abitur hat natrlich Prioritt.  :Smilie:

----------


## Sternchenhase

Kannst du machen, aber wenn das Abi nichts wird, brauchst du den TMS, und den kannst du nur einmal machen. Das solltest du im Hinterkopf behalten.
Ich kann nur eine gute Vorbereitung empfehlen, weswegen du selbstverstndlich keinesfalls das Abi vernachlssigen solltest.

----------


## sonne2

Habe mir die Bcher jetzt bestellt und hoffe, es ntzt was.
Ich wei natrlich, dass das Abi am wichtigsten, in Bayern macht es immerhin 1/3 der Gesamtnote aus. Da kann man sich seine komplette Note noch ruinieren.

----------


## ili96

Oder stark verbess3rn ;) 
Habe aus persnlichen Grnden leider nicht frs abi lernen knnen und es so zerstrt. Also mach nicht den selben Fehler :P  gib Gas! Es lsst sich sehr viel rausholen. Und mit dem tms dann nocj, hast du gute Voraussetzungen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_14112016_1

Ich gebe ili96 und Sternchenhase vollkommen recht, jedoch wrde ich eine Sache bedenken. Ich wei zwar nicht wie dein Notendurchschnitt der letzten Jahre aussah, aber sollte er zwischen 1,0-1,4 liegen, so wrde ich mehr frs Abi lernen. Sollte aber der notendurchschnitt sich im Bereich von <1,5 bewegen, so wrde ich mehr fr den TMS lernen.

----------


## Zahnitu

Hallo, habe da mal eine schnelle Frage :I 

Zum Untertest _konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten_ wird ja fters gesagt, dass man nicht versuchen sollte Fehler zu korrigieren, da dies nur unntig zeitverschwendet, die man fr eine weitere Zeile Anstreichen htte nutzen knnen. Daher wird empfohlen (zumindest in meinem Buch zu diesem Untertest von medGurus Verlag) erst Korrekturen vorzunehmen wenn man schon mit dem Test fertig ist und noch Zeit hat. Es wird aber nicht gesagt wie genau. Offensichtlich kann man Zeichen, die man vergessen hat anzustreichen dann einfach auch anstreichen aber was ist mit falsch angestrichenen zeichen? :S 

Ich denke nicht, dass man mit tipex einfach das zeichen bermalen darf, um dann selbst das zeichen nachzuzeichnen  :bhh:  :bhh:  :bhh:  :bhh:   also ist es gar erlaubt? Ich denke eher nicht oder? Konnte nach langwieriger Suche noch immer nichts dazu finden, auch wenn ich wirklich so ziemlich alles abgeklappert habe  :Big Grin:  Ich hoffe jemand wei genaueres dazu!

ich danke vielmals im Voraus  :hmmm...:

----------


## ili96

Die Auswertung erfolgt ja ber den Kontrast von roten Zeichen zu schwarzem Strich. 
Wenn du das Zeichen mit tipex verschwinden lsst, sollte sich das Problem gelst haben ;P
Meine ich zumindest.

----------


## Lennart96

Hey Leute,

ich habe heute die OV1 durchsimuliert. Ich hatte berraschenderweise 151 Punkte. Ist euch auch aufgefallen, dass die Version viel viel viel einfacher ist oder was denkt ihr? Ist die OV1 angemessen? Habt ihr auch so Sprnge in euren Punkten gemerkt?

----------


## Car.Ly

Ich fand sie auch relativ einfach. Also im Vergleich zu den bungsbchern. Ich hatte 153 richtige und zeig dir hier mal, was das Online-Tool dafr ausgerechnet hat. Also scheints ist es nmlich im Vergleich zu anderen dann doch nicht soo berragend. Ich will dir hier keine Angst machen, das Niveau ist ja heute ein anderes und keine Ahnung auf welche Zahlen die sich beziehen. Wobei Prozentrang 79 ja auch nicht schlecht ist. Und der Testtag ist der entscheidende, also wie du da drauf bist und so. Also lass dich nicht von meinem Bild verunsichern  :hmmm...: 
TMS OV1.jpg

----------


## ehemaliger User_14112016_1

Ich finde die original Versionen auch einfacher, deshalb habe ich vor paar Wochen hier mal nachgefragt ob der aktuelle TMS dem Niveau noch entspricht.

Carly was ist das fr ein Online Tool? Kannst du mir den Link mal schicken  :Smilie: ? Danke

----------


## Car.Ly

Das ist das Offizielle Vorbereitungsportal von ITB. Es beinhaltet aber nur die zwei Originalversionen, keine zustzlichen bungen. Dafr ist es mit 36 Euro minimum allerdings recht happig. Aber cool war der Simulationsmodus! Wobei man das gut auch ohne Computer, dafr mit Stoppuhr machen kann.
http://www.medizinertest-vorbereitung.de/

----------


## ehemaliger User_14112016_1

Ok danke dir

----------


## Lennart96

Hi Car.Ly

Wie wird die Punktzahl in dem Onlinetool berechnet? 
Vllt. haben wir uns dann missverstanden. Du hattest einen Score von 153 und nur 74% richtig? 

Wenn man das zurckrechnet kommt man auf 204 Fragen. Meine "Punktzahl" bezog sich aber auf meine richtigen (insgesamt 155 von 184 =84,24%) und den Konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten Test (bin in unter 7min durchgekommen mit nur 2 Fehlern, dafr habe ich mir dann 19 gegeben), wobei ich die richtigen runtergerechnet habe, da ja eigentlich noch Einstreuaufgaben dabei sind, deswegen habe ich dann da *5/6 (und bei Textverstndnis *3/4) gerechnet (z.B.: bei quantitative und formale Probleme 23/24 richtige --> 19/20 Punkten ). Und dann eben die 19 und so aufaddiert. Macht das Onlinetool das so wie ich oder nimmt das die 204 als Basis?

Sorry dass das jetzt so lang geworden ist ;)

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Wenn du das Zeichen mit tipex verschwinden lsst, sollte sich das Problem gelst haben ;P
> Meine ich zumindest.


Auf gar keinen Fall mittendrin unterbrechen!
Und ob das mit dem Tippex klappt, wei ich nicht. Wenn das Lesegert ber Kontrast geht, den ja auch der Tippex erzeugt, htte man ja nichts erreicht.

Ich kenne auch niemanden, der noch Zeit fr eine Korrektur hatte.

@OV: Wie bereits erwhnt, ich persnlich fand sie einfacher.

----------


## Car.Ly

Keine Ahnung Lennart96, wie das Portal das macht. Das hat mich auch schon interessiert aber es nicht herausgefunden. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass es das so wie du gemacht hat  :hmmm...:

----------


## sonne2

> Ich gebe ili96 und Sternchenhase vollkommen recht, jedoch wrde ich eine Sache bedenken. Ich wei zwar nicht wie dein Notendurchschnitt der letzten Jahre aussah, aber sollte er zwischen 1,0-1,4 liegen, so wrde ich mehr frs Abi lernen. Sollte aber der notendurchschnitt sich im Bereich von <1,5 bewegen, so wrde ich mehr fr den TMS lernen.


Also bisher liegt er bei 1,5-1,4, wobei ich hoffe, mich im Abi noch zu verbessern auf zumindest 1,4 oder wenn es richtig super luft sogar auf 1,3. Gut ist, dass ich gerade in den Abifchern (v.a. Mathe, Latein, Religion) ziemlich gut war in den Halbjahren. Aber ich will mir nicht zu hohe Erwartungen machen.  :Big Grin: 
Glaubt ihr denn, ein 1,3-Schnitt wrde schon reichen oder braucht man selbst dann noch ein sehr guten TMS, um einen Studienplatz zu ergattern?

----------


## philippd

> Also bisher liegt er bei 1,5-1,4, wobei ich hoffe, mich im Abi noch zu verbessern auf zumindest 1,4 oder wenn es richtig super luft sogar auf 1,3. Gut ist, dass ich gerade in den Abifchern (v.a. Mathe, Latein, Religion) ziemlich gut war in den Halbjahren. Aber ich will mir nicht zu hohe Erwartungen machen. 
> Glaubt ihr denn, ein 1,3-Schnitt wrde schon reichen oder braucht man selbst dann noch ein sehr guten TMS, um einen Studienplatz zu ergattern?


Bisher hat 1,3 immer gereicht um zumindest fr ein paar Bewerbungsgesprche eingeladen zu werden und an ein paar weniger populren unis zu studieren.
An deiner Stelle wrde ich mich zu 99% auf das Abitur konzentrieren wenn es in diesem Bereich liegt. Viel erfolg  :Smilie:

----------


## Jasymed

Hey!
Ich plane mittlerweile An- und Abreise vom TMS. Es heit ja "grozgig planen", htte schon noch gern was vom Tanz in den Mai.. Knnen vlt die, die aus Erfahrung berichten knnen (hoffentlich sind da noch welche brig ^^), ungefhr sagen, WIE fertig man ist und wann sie raus waren? Hab schon Horrorgeschichten  la 9-18 Uhr und "fahruntauglich, lasst euch abholen" gehrt.
LG Jasy

----------


## ZoppoTromp

Gute Nachricht: es dauert nur von 10-17 Uhr.
Schlechte Nachricht: Man ist am Ende trotzdem total breit. Das gibt auch nochmal den Diagrammen, die eigentlich nicht besonders anspruchsvoll sind, eine gewisse Schwierigkeit; wer schon einen ganzen Test am Stck gebt hat stimmt mir da bestimmt zu.
Wenn man von weiter weg kommt, sollte man sich das mit dem Selberfahren tatschlich berlegen. Man ist vielleicht nicht komplett untauglich, aber ganz schn mitgenommen.

----------


## Migole

Ich glaube ich war an meinem Testtag damals an die 9 Stunden da. Um 5 oder 6 aufgestanden, vor Aufregung kaum geschlafen und dann erstmal mit Energy aufgeladen. Ich war am Abend ziemlich durch  :bhh:  . Da htte ich nicht mehr fahren wollen.

----------


## Jasymed

Okay vielen Dank! Das mit den Diagrammen kenne ich. Nach den Simulationen zu Hause geht's mir immer noch ganz gut, also mit Freunden treffen abends geht noch. Dann werde ich mir das mal berlegen. Danke euch! LG

----------


## Sternchenhase

Ich war auch total durch.
Du musst bedenken, dass am Testag noch die Anspannung und Nervositt hinzukommen, das macht einiges aus.

----------


## ili96

Hey !  :Smilie: 

Habe nun auch angefangen mit der Simulation des TMS im itb Heft  (2). 
Hab zwar noch den nachmittagsteil vor mir, wrde aber gerne mal was fragen..:
Bisher ist sie ganz in Ordnung, nur beim matheteil war ich derbe langsam, weshalb ich immer bek den letzten 7 fragen raten musste. Und diese habe ich beide mal alle falsch geraten  :Big Grin:   :Frown: 
Wie viele Punkte hattet ihr in etwa im test insgesamt (ohne Abzug von einstreuaufgaben)? Lennart, du meintest ja 153 oder so mit Abzug von einstreuaufgaben. 
Wie schaut es bei den anderen insgesamt aus?

Aber echt schon gut zu wissen, dass ich derbe Defizite im matheteil habe. Das kam mir bei einzelnen bungen gar nicht so vor.

----------


## Lennart96

Ja, der Test hat mir auch meine Defizite aufgezeigt. Eigentlich bin ich ganz passabel in Textverstndnis und Figuren lernen aber der Nachmittagsteil war um so viel mehr schwer als sonst, wenn man die Untertest mit Pausen dazwischen macht. Wisst ihr einen Weg wie man auch in den letzten Test noch konzentriert sein kann?

----------


## Beezyy

Hallo,

ich mache auch den TMS 2016. Ich lerne schon seit November und fhle mich im Groben und Ganzen auch ganz gut, aber ich wollte mal fragen ob es irgendwelche Werte gibt an denen man sich orientieren kann. Meistens habe ich 14 bzw 15 von 20 Aufgaben(pro Untertest) richtig, aber kann eben berhaupt nicht abschtzen ob das eher gut ist oder eher durchschnittlich. Ich habe einen Abschnitt von 1,4. Auerdem wollte och fragen ob ihr Tips Diagramme und Tabellen habt? Mein Problem ist hier, dass ich nie alles richtig habe,z.B. ich kreuze Antwort C an(Aussagen 1,2 & 4 sind ableitbar), richtig gewesen wre Antwort A(Aussage 1 & 2 sind ableitbar). Und das passiert bei mir bei fast jeder Aufgabe. Habt ihr irgendwelche tips ?


Vielen Dank
Beezyy

----------


## ili96

Nach einer simulation wird einem umso mehr klar, wie sehr der test ebenfalls mit Glck verbunden ist.
Bei den Aufgaben mit Texten  (tverstndnis, mn grundverstndnis..) habe ich es einfach nie geschafft, bis zum Schluss zu kommen. Die brigen 8 fragen muss ich erraten und das ist ecjt tzend  :Frown:  
Ich habe leider nur 147 punkte (und das ohne Abzug der einstreuaufgaben)!!

Viel Glck noch..  :Smilie:

----------


## Lennart96

Hey Beezyy, ich orientiere mich an dem Leitfaden der MedGuru Reihe. Darin steht fr Top 10% 126 (14 /Untertest) Rohpunkte und fr Top 30% 110 ( 12,22/Untertest) Punkte. Um sicher zu sein, wrde ich da noch mal rund 5% raufaddieren, da die Zahl ja von Jahr zu Jahr schwankt.

----------


## Beezyy

Super, danke fr die schnelle Antwort Lennart96. Wie ist das denn mit dem Mitbringen von Essen usw. Darf die Box in der mein Essen ist auch blau sein oder muss die wirklich komplett durchsichtig sein, so dass man auch den Inhalt durchsieht ?? Und wie ist das mit Wertgegenstnden, kann man die Vorort irgendwo einschlieen?? Weil mit in den Testraum drfen sie ja nicht. Und eine weitere Frage htte ich noch, in der Broschre steht man darf keine Jacken mit rein nehmen, wie ist das wenn ich eine Kapuzenjacke mit Top drunter trage, darf ich die Jacke whrend des Testes ausziehen wenn es mir zu warm wird ?? Danke schonmal im Voraus

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Ich hab mir transparente Plastikbeutel gekauft, die man oben mit einem "Reiverschluss" zumachen konnte.
> 
> In einen hab ich die Stifte, in einen die Snacks. Dazu noch meine TMS-Anmeldung und meinen Perso in eine Folie und eine Getrnkeflasche (0,75).
> Durchsichtige Tupperbox geht auch. Groe Tte msste auch gehen, aber die solltest du vorher ausrumen, im TMS selber wirst du fr jedes Rascheln mit Blicken gettet .
> 
> Taschen etc. lasst ihr an der Garderobe, mein Mittagessen hab ich da auch drauen gelassen.


Hier hab ich was dazu geschrieben.
Du musst in die Box schauen knnen, d.h. sie muss durchsichtig sein.
Kapuzenpulli darfst du ausziehen. Wir durften aber z.B. keine Schals mitreinnehmen 😒. An anderen Testorten ging es aber.
Meine Wertsachen hab ich in der Tasche drauen gelassen; EC-Karte und so wrde ich nicht mitnehmen.

----------


## Lennart96

Ich sehe immer wieder groe Schwierigkeitsunterschiede beim Muster zuordnen zwischen der MedGurus, der Meditrain und der Fritest Reihe. Wisst ihr, welcher der Reihen dem wirklichen Test am nchsten kommt?

----------


## Beezyy

Danke sternchenhase, ist die Garderobe denn berwacht ? Oder muss man froh sein wenn das Handy in der Mittagspause noch in der Tasche liegt ?🙈🙈🙈🙈 
Und Lennart96, ich mache zwar auch erst jetzt den Test aber ich habe mit sehr vielen ehemaligen Test Teilnehmern gesprochen die alle gesagt haben dass mit den frittest Bchern am besten fhrt. Einfach weil man so meistens nur positiv berrascht wird und man deutlich schneller durch die Aufgaben kommt, da die Fehler etwas offensichtlicher sind. Ich persnlich habe alle Bcher durchgearbeitet aber auf das von frittest den Schwerpunkt gelegt 📕🤓

----------


## ili96

Genau. Mir wurde quxh gesagt, dass der Untertests etwas leichter sein soll, als im fritest Heft. Hoffen wir mal  :Smilie: !

Findet ihr, dass der Schwierigkeitsgrad der mathe Aufgaben im itb Buch dem der medgurus entsprechen ? In den ander3n Untertests finde ich das nicht, bei mathe aber schon... Wie schaut's bei euch aus?

----------


## axeli

Ja ich finde auch das die vom Niveau her ungefhr gleich sind, die vom prpkus in den Simulationen find ich zB viel schwerer  :Big Grin: 

Hat sich eigentlich jemand von euch auch diese 2 Simulationen vom Prpkurs geholt und kommt mit dem Passwort & Benutzernamen nicht in den Onlinebereich rein  :Frown:  ?

----------


## Traumwelt

Hey, 

Fr Alt-Abiturienten endet die Frist fr das Einreichen bzw. Nachreichen der Unterlagen 
am 15. Juni des laufenden Jahres. 

Das steht bei Hochschulstart. TMS kriegen wir am 30. Juni, dann soll man auch sein Orts-Antrag doch ndern, wenn man ein gutes oder schlechtes TMS gekriegt hat. Gilt dann der Termin von 31. Juli oder was?(fr Alt-Abiturienten die TMS geschrieben haben)

----------


## Ursa

Hey,

geht es euch auch so, dass ihr bei dem Textverstndnis wie auch bei dem medizinischen-naturwissenschaftlichen Grundverstndnis nie in der Zeit hinkommt?
Wie kann man den Text in krzerer Zeit lesen und dabei noch mehr verstehen?

Hat jemand Tipps und Tricks dafr? Wie geht ihr vor? 
Tausend Dank schon mal!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Beezyy

Ja das wrde mich auch mal interessieren. Und wie luft das wenn man einen BFD macht? Kriegt man da vorzeitig eine Bescheinigung oder was ? Und gibt man bei der vorzeitigen Bewerbung(bis zum 31. Mai) an, dass man einen TMS gemacht hat oder nicht ?? Wre echt super wenn das einer wsste.
 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Beezyy

Ich hab's schon gefunden, das stand auf der TMS Seite von der Uni Heidelberg:

Mit dem Ergebnis des TMS und Ihrer Hochschulzugangsberechtigung bewerben Sie sich ber hochschulstart.de und ggf. parallel nach den Vorgaben des jeweiligen AdH bei der Hochschule Ihrer Wahl. Studienbewerber, die ihre Hochschulzugangsberechtigung vor Ende des aktuellen Schuljahres erworben haben (Alt-Abiturienten), knnen, wenn sie sich bei hochschulstart.de fristgerecht bis zum 31. Mai des aktuellen Jahres fr das AdH beworben haben, das TMS-Ergebnis noch bis zum 15. Juli des aktuellen Jahres bei hochschulstart.de nachreichen und in Kenntnis ihres TMS-Ergebnisses auch ihre ursprnglich angegebenen Studienortwnsche, Ortsprferenzen und auch den Studiengang einmalig neu festlegen.

----------


## Traumwelt

@Beezyy 

Vielen Dank! :Smilie:

----------


## Pheppo

Ich habe mal eine Frage zum konzentrierten Arbeiten.
Habe vorhin einen Test gemacht, in denen man immer die erste von zwei Zahlen markieren soll, die die Summe 6 ergeben. 
Also z.B. Bei 1245 wird die 2 markiert. Soweit, so gut. 
Was mache ich aber, wenn zB 1242 da steht? Muss ich dann die 4 auch anstreichen oder ist die quasi schon durch die Summe aus 2 und 4 belegt? 
Wre super, wenn da jemand Rat wei, bin etwas verwirrt.. :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  ::-oopss:

----------


## ili96

Nene... Du musst sowohl die 4 als auch 2 makieren...  :Smilie: 
Sonst httest du einen Punkt weniger!!

----------


## Lennart96

Du musst in dem Fall die erste 2 und die 4 durchstreichen.

----------


## Pheppo

:Cool: Perfekt, dann hab ich es zufllig richtig gemacht  :Grinnnss!: 
Danke euch!

----------


## ili96

Gerne.

Hat hier jemand zufllig noch einen Tipp, wie man sich beim med.nat. grundverstndnis verbessern kann ? 😓😭 
Wenn ich sehr detailliert arbeite, bin ich zu langsam, wenn ich schnell arbeite, mache ich viele dumme Fehler. 
Ich kriege die Krise 😳😡

Danke.

----------


## Slumdog_Skillionaire

> Gerne.
> 
> Hat hier jemand zufllig noch einen Tipp, wie man sich beim med.nat. grundverstndnis verbessern kann ? 😓😭 
> Wenn ich sehr detailliert arbeite, bin ich zu langsam, wenn ich schnell arbeite, mache ich viele dumme Fehler. 
> Ich kriege die Krise 😳😡
> 
> Danke.


Also ich hab mir nochmal schriftliches dividieren/multiplizieren in erinnerung gerufen, hilft auf jeden fall eine menge zeit einzusparen

----------


## Sinusknoten_7

Hallo,
kann mir jemand erklren wie man die Aussage E) bei der Aufgabe 182 aus der II.Originalversion von ITB prfen kann. Wre lieb  ::-bee:

----------


## acki123

Hey,
wollte mal fragen,wie meine Chancne einschtzt, unter den besten 30% zu kommen.
Habe in der Vorbereitung immer so 130 Punkte aber da werden ja noch welche abgerechnet.
Und wist ihr, ob die meisten im Test besser oder schlechter als in der Vorbereitung abschneiden?
Danke schonmal :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Lennart96

Acki, hast du die 130 in einer der Originalversionen von ITB Consulting oder in einer Simulation von Fritest,MedGurus oder Meditrain?

Wenn das 130 in dem wirklichen Test wren, wrst du Top 10 Prozent.

----------


## acki123

@lennart96 130 in dem original, und einmal 135 in medgurus.
Sind die Bcher von medgurus leichter als der original test?

----------


## Lennart96

Also 135 bei den MedGurus ist echt gut. Aber eigentlich habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die OVs wesentlich einfacher als die der MedGurus sind. Aber ich kann leider nicht sagen, welche der Testsimulationen am nchsten am wirklichen Test dran sind.

----------


## acki123

Ok vielen Dank,
bin jetzt zuversichtlicher :Big Grin:

----------


## Senseless1

Hat jemand von euch mal die Testsimulation "Taste the test 1" von medtest gemacht? Ich finde die sehr schwer..

----------


## Greezi2510

@ Senseless :  ich finde den Matheteil da auch eine Vollkatastrophe

----------


## Senseless1

Oh ja..Und wie fandest du Textverstndnis und Diagramme & Tabellen?

----------


## Ursa

Und auf die Gefahr, dass ich mich wiederhole:  
Kann mir bitte jemand einen Tipp geben, wie ich das MN-Textverstndnis strukturierter und besser ben und analysieren kann. Ich fhle mich so grottenschlecht darin. Diese Texte sind teilweise so gefhlt 5x um die Ecke gedacht, dass mit immer die Zeit davon luft und ich kaum einen Punkt mache.
Wie geht ihr das an?

Wre fr eure Erfahrungstipps echt dankbar!!

----------


## Senseless1

Ich hab mal eine andere Frage. Ein Bekannter meinte, er wre ohne TMS und mit nur einem Wartesemester dieses SoSe bei einem Abi von 2,1 in Kln, Erlangen und Mainz angenommen worden. Er ist fest davon berzeugt, aber den Bescheid habe ich nicht gesehen. Laut Hochschulstart wurde man an den genannten Unis aber nur mit 1,3 und besser angenommen. Ist das also irgendwie mglich, oder hat er sich evtl. doch geirrt?

----------


## ili96

> Ich hab mal eine andere Frage. Ein Bekannter meinte, er wre ohne TMS und mit nur einem Wartesemester dieses SoSe bei einem Abi von 2,1 in Kln, Erlangen und Mainz angenommen worden. Er ist fest davon berzeugt, aber den Bescheid habe ich nicht gesehen. Laut Hochschulstart wurde man an den genannten Unis aber nur mit 1,3 und besser angenommen. Ist das also irgendwie mglich, oder hat er sich evtl. doch geirrt?


Eigentlich unmglich. Auer, dein bekannter ist durch das losverfahren an einer Uni angenommen worden. Alles andere macht fr mich Ohne tms keinen Sinn...

Gru :Smilie:

----------


## Lennart95

Wie viele Punkte habt ihr beim konzentrierten und sorgfltigen arbeiten?

Bei einfachen Aufgaben wie markiere jedes p vor einem q habe ich ca. 380 Punkte, bei schwierigeren Untertests wie Summe 6 fast 300.
Schafft ihr bei einfacheren Untertest die 400?

Ich kann leider schlecht abschtzen ob meine Leistung gut genug fr hohe Punktzahlen ist.

Gre

----------


## acki123

Bei einfachen (pq) komme ich bis zum ende durch mache aber Fehler.
Glaubt ihr es, es kommt wieder ein einfacher test dran oder so etwas wie die Wrfel oder so?

----------


## Migole

> Ich hab mal eine andere Frage. Ein Bekannter meinte, er wre ohne TMS und mit nur einem Wartesemester dieses SoSe bei einem Abi von 2,1 in Kln, Erlangen und Mainz angenommen worden. Er ist fest davon berzeugt, aber den Bescheid habe ich nicht gesehen. Laut Hochschulstart wurde man an den genannten Unis aber nur mit 1,3 und besser angenommen. Ist das also irgendwie mglich, oder hat er sich evtl. doch geirrt?


Wie soll er denn an drei Unis gleichzeitig eine Zulassung bekommen haben?  :bhh: 
Das ginge hchstens per Losverfahren, nicht-EU Auslnder oder als Bewerbung ins hhere Fachsemester. 
Meint er vielleicht den Bescheid, in dem steht dass man im AdH bercksichtigt wird?  :hmmm...:

----------


## ili96

> Wie viele Punkte habt ihr beim konzentrierten und sorgfltigen arbeiten?
> 
> Bei einfachen Aufgaben wie markiere jedes p vor einem q habe ich ca. 380 Punkte, bei schwierigeren Untertests wie Summe 6 fast 300.
> Schafft ihr bei einfacheren Untertest die 400?
> 
> Ich kann leider schlecht abschtzen ob meine Leistung gut genug fr hohe Punktzahlen ist.
> 
> Gre


Drck das mal in Zeilen aus  :Big Grin:  
Ich glaube, nicht jeder hat seine Tests in Punkte umgerechnet. 

Und viel Erfolg im Abi. 
Gru

----------


## philippd

> Wie viele Punkte habt ihr beim konzentrierten und sorgfltigen arbeiten?
> 
> Bei einfachen Aufgaben wie markiere jedes p vor einem q habe ich ca. 380 Punkte, bei schwierigeren Untertests wie Summe 6 fast 300.
> Schafft ihr bei einfacheren Untertest die 400?
> 
> Ich kann leider schlecht abschtzen ob meine Leistung gut genug fr hohe Punktzahlen ist.
> 
> Gre


Beim einzigen Untertest den ich usgewertet habe (OV 1 jedes C vor O markieren) habe ich bis Zeile 34 gemacht und ca. 320 Rohpunkte (also mit Abzgen)
Dein Ergebnis wirkt sehr gut, ich denke die 400 sind praktisch nicht zu schaffen, zumindest nicht fehlerfrei.

----------


## Lennart95

Bei den Tests pq, qp, bd, bd schaffe ich 39-40 Zeilen in den 8 Minuten; manchmal bin ich auch vor den 8 Minuten fertig.
Bei dem Test Wrfelsumme 5 schaffe ich 30-32 Zeilen.

Gre

----------


## Lennart96

Hi Lennart, komisch dass ich das sage (klingt wie ein Sebstgesprch ;))

Ich schaffe es, bei den einfachen ebenfalls durchzukommen. 400 habe ich auch ich noch nicht geschafft aber bin einmal beim bd mit 398 knapp vorbeigerutscht. Ich glaube aber es ist vllig egal ob man 370, 380 oder 390 hat, das werden wahrscheinlich alles eh 18 oder mehr Punkte. 

In den mittelschweren liege ich auch ungefhre bei 250 bis 300 und bei den ganzschweren (Yin&Yang) bekomme ich so gerade eben, wenn alles gut luft 200 Punkte. Ich wei aber nicht, ob ich die Leistung auch nach 3 Stunden Arbeit davor noch schaffe. Bei CO kam ich auch durch bei der Sim.

LG Lennart

----------


## ili96

Ich dachte immer, ihr seid ein und diesselbe Person.   :Big Grin:  

Bei Wrfelsumme 5 komme ich auf 30 Zeilen. 

Ich hoffe, dass im tms ein komplett neuer test drankommt, der auch noch nicht im EMS war. Denn sofern man einen test auch nur 1x gemacht hat, hat man einen echt erheblich besseren Ausgangspunkt, weil man nach dem 1./2. Durchgang eine gute Strategie entwickelt hat.

Mal schauen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_14112016_1

@Ursa: zu med.nat.GV... Ich lese mir den Text nur einmal durch und versuche whrenddessen nebenbei schnell eine Skizze zu zeichnen . Das klappt meistens und spart viel Zeit  :Smilie: !

----------


## ili96

Hi!
Hat jemand von euch die Simulation vom prpkurs gemacht?

Ich finde die wirklich abnormal schwer :O

Habt ihr hnliche Ergebnisse?

----------


## philippd

Die Aufgaben waren teilweise einfach sehr schlecht gestellt und bei Muster erkennen sucht man Fehler die auch als Druckfehler durchgehen wrden. 

Habe also in den Text und Mathe Aufgaben auch schlechter abgeschnitten. Aber Schlauchfiguren fand ich extrem einfach und die Fakten&Figuren lernen waren eben so wie in den Originalversionen. Die enorm vielen Rechtschreibfehler lenken vlt auch ab

----------


## ili96

Ich habe bei Muster sehr wenig bearbeiten knnen. Die mathe Aufgaben waren mMn keinem richtigen Schema, wie man es von medguru beigebracht bekommen hat, zuzuordnen.

Was hast du denn fr eine rohpunktzahl? Also ohne Abzug von einstreuaufgaben?

----------


## axeli

@ili96 @philippd gottseidank noch jemand der die Simulation schrecklich fand  :Big Grin: 
habt ihr euer Ergebnis in diesem Onlinetool mit anderen verglichen? Da bin ich manchmal im vergleich zu anderen echt grtig abgeschnitten  :Frown: ( manche aufgabenteile waren einfach viel zu einfach und andere zu schwer...
ich hab die erste testsimulation gemacht und da 119 Punkte ohne konz. Abrbeiten (wusste nicht wie ich das auswerten sollte  :Big Grin: ) und ohne Einstreuaufgaben, was habt ihr so ?

----------


## philippd

> @ili96 @philippd gottseidank noch jemand der die Simulation schrecklich fand 
> habt ihr euer Ergebnis in diesem Onlinetool mit anderen verglichen? Da bin ich manchmal im vergleich zu anderen echt grtig abgeschnitten ( manche aufgabenteile waren einfach viel zu einfach und andere zu schwer...
> ich hab die erste testsimulation gemacht und da 119 Punkte ohne konz. Abrbeiten (wusste nicht wie ich das auswerten sollte ) und ohne Einstreuaufgaben, was habt ihr so ?


In der ersten Simulation auch genau 119 und in der zweiten 131. Ich habe aber auch (abgesehen von den wirren Formulierungen) 3 falsche Lsungen gefunden und bei Simulation 2 fehlen auch einfach Aufgabe 46 und 47. Die Konzentrationstestaufgaben habe ich auch nicht ausgewertet, der erste ist auch einfach falsch weil da etwa 800, statt 400 fehler drin sind. Echt eine absurd schlechte Simulation.
Fandet ihr die Schlauchfiguren auch sehr einfach? Die haben meine Punktzahl wohl gerettet

----------


## ili96

Ist das euer ernst??? Ich habe auch 119 ohne Konz. Und ohne Abzug von einstreuaufgaben. Das gibt's doch nicht  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

Sschlauchfiguren fand ich eigentlich wie bei fritest, medguru auch. Nicht deutlich leichter, nicjt deutlich schwerer.

----------


## axeli

wie geil  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Diagramme und Tabellen fand ich als einzigsten Aufgabenteil noch ok, holt ihr euch noch ne andere Simulation? Ist schon echt rgerlich das die so schlecht sind, ich dachte die wren mal etwas anspruchsvoller als die OV  :Big Grin:

----------


## ili96

Also ich fand ehrlich gesagt Diagramm und mathe nicht nur ok, sond3rn sehr gut! Deutlich schwerer als im itb Buch und schwerer als Aufgaben von den medgurus. Dass die Qualitt schlecht war, strt mich nicht. Dafr freut man sich dann im tms...

----------


## boogiewoogie12

Mal eine Frage zu dem Aufgabenbereich Diagramme und Tabellen: Ist die Schwierigkeit der Aufgaben aus den Orginalversionen ungefhr mit dem richtigen Test vergleichbar? Kann jemand, der den TMS letztens Jahr gemacht hat, etwas dazu beisteuern? Viele haben ja berichtet, dass insbesondere Schlauchfiguren, Figuren und das S&K Arbeiten mittlerweile deutlich schwerer sei. Leider konnte ich aber nichts zu den Diagrammen und Tabellen finden.

Gleichzeitig stelle ich mir die Frage, inwieweit das Buch zu den Diagrammen von Meditrain relevant ist. Einerseits erscheinen mir die Aufgaben dort deutlich schwerer als die Orginalversion und Medguru, andererseits sind dort meiner Meinung nach auch einige Aufgaben fehlerhaft. An diejenigen, die das Buch ebenfalls besitzen, wie seht ihr das?

----------


## Sternchenhase

Die Hauptschwierigkeit im TMS bei Diagramme und Tabellen besteht darin, dass man echt durch ist, noch mehr als bei einer Simulation des TMS.
Ich fand die Fragen nicht unbedingt leicht, aber machbar, konnte mich aber nicht mehr konzentrieren (Ergebnis in dem Untertest siehe Seite 1... das war nix  :Grinnnss!:  ).

Schlauchfiguren fand ich jetzt nicht sooo schwer, wenn man das sehr gut trainiert hat, dann kann man da wirklich Punkte holen. Versucht euch, das Seil in dem Wrfel aus verschiedenen Seiten gedanklich vorzustellen, auch (bzw. gerade) wenn ihr die Lsung schon kennt. Ist lstig und zeitaufwendig, aber wirklich hilfreich und lsst euch viel sicherer werden.

Ich hatte auch das Buch von Meditrain und habe mich dadurch nicht wirklich vorbereitet gefhlt, da ich meistens falsch lag  :bhh: . Andererseits hat man so einen Eindruck von gemeinen Fallen etc bekommen, worauf man (zumindest ich) bei diesem Untertest nicht wirklich gefasst war.

----------


## Pheppo

Arbeite auch mit dem Buch und bin der gleichen Meinung.. Man wird wirklich auf viele Fallen hingewiesen, aber im Vergleich zu den Originalversionen gefhlt um ein Vielfaches schwerer..

----------


## Lennart96

Sternchenhase, waren die Aufgaben im Meditrain-Buch bei Tabellen und Diagramme vergleichbar mit denen im wirklichen Test oder schwerer?

----------


## Sternchenhase

Also laut meiner Erinnerung fand ich sie nach dem Test einfacher als in den bungsversionen.  :Grinnnss!: 
Aber ihr drft wirklich nicht den "Fertigkeits-Faktor" unterschtzen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_14112016_1

Ich hab auch das Buch von meditrain und finde es sehr schwer. Was einerseits aber auch gut ist

----------


## Kaddika

In welchem Format sind die Unterlagen bei der Prfung eigentlich?
Trainiere vor allem Muster und Schlauchfiguren als gedruckte Bltter in DIN A4 - nicht, dass die spter eine Nummer kleiner sind?

----------


## Sternchenhase

Alles A4  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kaddika

> Alles A4


merci fr die Antwort!  :Top:

----------


## McLaren422

bin grad vllig verzweifelt mit dem Muster erkennen. Ich komme nie ber 11 bis 12, bei Untertest 4 gar nur 6...  (medguru)

Ich wei nicht, was mit mir los ist, bin ich wirklich zu bld dafr oder hab ich Augenprobleme? Bei Untertest 4 waren mehrere Bilder dabei, wo alle 5 Bilder absolut identisch waren. Ich hab das ganze schon ein bisschen gebt, und ich wurde 0 besser... 

Zur Info: habe gerade das Physikum mit ner 2,0 bestanden (ich plane also Quereinstieg von Zahnmedizin aus, deswegen hole ich den TMS nach). 

Soll ich das jetzt einfach lassen, wenn ich einfach zu bld bin?

Und ich kann euch sagen: Der TMS bringt 0 frs Studium! Absolut 0! Is pure Schikane und ein Mittel, um Auslese zu betreiben. 

sry, das musste jetzt einfach mal sein. ^^

----------


## McLaren422

Nachtrag: Ich mein mit "sein lassen" nicht den TMS, sondern das ben von "Muster erkennen". Man sagt ja, das sei super trainierbar und man wird schnell besser, aber wenn ich derart auf der Stelle trete, dann frag ich mich, ob ich die Zeit nicht besser investieren kann...

----------


## Sternchenhase

> merci fr die Antwort!


Immer gerne  :Grinnnss!: .

Bei Muster erkennen musst du wirklich sehr geduldig an die Sache rangehen. Erstmal vllig ohne Zeitdruck und dann irgendwann, wenn es besser wird, mit Zeit. Und nicht aufhren dran zu arbeiten!

Ich finde, ab und zu fhlt man sich im Studium schon gelegentlich an den TMS erinnert, v.a. an die Untertests Fakten lernen und Schlauchfiguren. Vom Rest eher weniger.

Und du darfst auch nicht vergessen, dass es fr viele eine Chance ist, wenn man kein super Abi hatte. Ich wre mit 1,8 nicht so schnell reingekommen ohne TMS...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## McLaren422

danke Sternchen.  :Smilie:  Achja: 1,8 ist ein super Abi! Finde ich zumindest.

Ich hab halt jetzt noch n bissl mehr wie 2 Wochen. Textverstndnis, Mathe und medizinisches Grundverstndnis werde ich gar nicht ben, weil ich das schon gut kann. 

Reicht die Zeit noch? Ich machs halt immer mit Zeit. Und ich mache alle Muster der Reihe nach und hnge mich zu sehr an den schwierigen auf... Vllt keine gute Strategie?

----------


## Lennart96

Hey Leute, ich habe noch mal zwei Fragen:

1.) Morgen werde ich die Meditrain Simulation durchziehen. Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit der gemacht. Gut ? Schlecht? Dem wahren Test-Niveau angemessen?
2.) Bei mir hat sich herausgestellt, dass man eigentlich gar nicht alle Patienten wissen muss, um beim Fakten lernen eine gute Punktzahl zu bekommen (also so 16 Punkte), dafr reicht es schon, wenn man die ersten 3 Blcke lernt. Wenn man sich das mal mathematisch berlegt:
Man weit 3/5 der abgefragten Details, d.h. man hat schon mal 3/5 der Fragen korrekt, also 12. Dazu kommt aber noch, dass man im Durchschnitt 3/5 der Antwortmglichkeiten der restlichen 2/5 der Fragen ausschlieen kann, d.h. man hat bei denen eine 50/50 Chance. Also wrden zu den 12, die man auf jeden Fall hat, noch 2/5*1/2*20=4 dazukommen. Man wre also bei 12+4=16. Was haltet ihr von der Taktik? 
Natrlich wre es besser, wenn man sich alles in den 6 Minuten merken kann, das halte ich aber zumindestens bei mir fr sehr unwahrscheinlich. Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja noch, mir die ersten 4 Blcke zu merken, also 12 Patienten, das wrde das ganze nochmal optimieren, aber ich denke, es ist nicht notwendig, wenn man nicht unbedingt garantiert 20 will, alle Patienten zu knnen. 
Was sind eure Gedanken dazu, wie geht ihr an den Fakten lern Teil ran? Habt ihr noch Tipps, wie ich mir die Patienten schneller einprgen kann?

LG Lennart

----------


## Sternchenhase

@McLaren422: Naja, du hast die Wahl so weiter zu machen und dich nicht weiter zu verbessern, oder es ruhig anzugehen und die Chance auf eine Verbesserung zu haben. Du kennst den Untertest, du weit was auf dich zukommt, und kannst es meiner Meinung nach noch sehr gut versuchen, Muster mal langsam anzugehen. Und zwar nicht einmal probieren- okay, passt, jetzt wieder mit Zeit, sondern wirklich einige Tage. Nicht ungeduldig werden  :Grinnnss!: .

@Lennart: Ich wrde an deiner Stelle weniger rechnen. Lass es einfach mal auf dich zu kommen.
Es geht hier nicht ums reine Auswendiglernen. Denk dir Geschichten dazu aus, probiers mit der Loci-Methode... Und von heute auf morgen klappen die nun mal nicht  :Smilie: .
Natrlich ist es keine Katastrophe, wenn du im TMS nicht zur letzten Gruppe kommst, aber ich wrde das nicht vorher ausschlieen und einplanen.

----------


## McLaren422

ich werde es mal ohne Zeitdruck machen. Ich glaub, mehr wie einen Muster Erkennen Test pro Tag sollte man auch nicht machen. Danach knallen mir einfach die Synapsen durch.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jasymed

Hey, habe auch Geschwindigkeitsprobleme bei Fakten. Finde es wichtiger, die Bilder noch ein mal durchgehen zu knnen, sonst kann man nach einer Stunde leicht durcheinander kommen...
LG

----------


## Traumwelt

Kann jemand sagen, was letztes und vorletztes Jahr beim konzentrierten und sorgfltigen arbeiten war? Danke.

----------


## Lennart95

2015 war die Aufgaben "Ksten bei denen der Strich im nchsten Kstchen parallel ist".
Das msste auch in der Gruppe vom letzten Jahr stehen. Was 2014 vorkam wei ich leider auch nicht.

Gre

----------


## Endroo

Hey Leute, ich habe mich nun mal als Vorbereitung an eine Simulation gesetzt.
Und zwar hab ich die Originalversion Teil 1 dafr benutzt.
Meine Ergebnisse sind wie folgt:
Muster : 18/24
Med. Nat. : 19/24
Schlauchfiguren: 18/24
Quant.: 22/24
Textverstndnis: 21/24
Figuren lernen : 19/20
Fakten lernen: 15/20
Diagramme: 23/24

Nun meine Frage: Ist der Test relativ reprsentativ? Ich habe nmlich hier oft gelesen dass er zu einfach sei.
Sind die Ergebnisse gut? Man braucht ja eine Realation beim TMS. Wenn ich bei allen 24er Aufgaben im ungnstigsten Fall 4 wegstreiche, sehen meine Punkte nmlich garnicht mehr so toll aus  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sternchenhase

Wenn du es schon oft so gelesen hast, wird die Antwort diesmal auch nicht anders ausfallen  :hmmm...: .

Die Ergebnisse sind gut  :Smilie: .

@Lennart: 2014 haben wir Wrfel gehabt. Ich glaube, irgendwas mit Wrfelsumme 8 oder so.

----------


## Nilorak

Ist meine Info denn richtig, dass man als Altabiturient seine Priorittenliste nach Erhalt des TMS-Ergebnisses ein einziges Mal ndern kann?
(Auer Greifswald, da steht bei Hochschulstart, dass dies nicht mglich ist - meine ich..)

----------


## Sternchenhase

Du kannst deine komplette Priorittenliste als Altabiturient einmal ndern, bei jeder Uni.

----------


## Sinusknoten_7

Hallo, ::-winky: 

bei mir haben sich einige Fragen angestaut, die eher das "Auenrum" vom TMS betreffen.



Frage zu Ohrstpseln: Luft man Gefahr die Ansagen der Testleiter nicht zu verstehen ?
Kennt ihr In-Ear-Ohrenstpsel, die schnell "aufgehen" oder empfehlt ihr die normalen aus Wachs von Ohropax ?
Bei welchen Untertests empfiehlt sich die Verwendung von Ohrstpseln ? ...Ich habe bei einer Generalprobe nmlich festgestellt,
dass der Untertest "Textverstndis" am "lautesten" ist, durch das stndige Wechseln von Textmarkern und vor-/zurckblttern... :schnarch...: 


Sind die Seiten im Testheft "fest zusammen" oder kann man die auch voneinander als einzelene Bltter trennen ?


Auerdem habe ich ber Ecken gehrt dass die Untertests auf versciedenfarbigen Papier gedruckt sein sollen , um das vor-/zurckblttern
zu einem anderen Unterstest zu verhindern. Betrifft, das auch den Unterstest "Med-Nat. GV" & "Textverstndnis" ... nicht dass die Benzutzung von Textmarkern
aufgrund mangelendem Kontrast sinnlos war.


Frage zum Schmierblatt: Man bekommt ja nur ein Schmierblatt. Drfte ich, wenn ich es fr den Vormittagsteil nicht benutzen sollte, fr den Nahcmittagsteil verwenden ?



Ich wei viele kleine nebenschliche Fragen , wre aber trotzdem super wenn jemand dazu was sagen knnte ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



LG Sinusknoten :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Frage zu Ohrstpseln: Luft man Gefahr die Ansagen der Testleiter nicht zu verstehen ?


Ja.




> Kennt ihr In-Ear-Ohrenstpsel, die schnell "aufgehen" oder empfehlt ihr die normalen aus Wachs von Ohropax ?


Wenn, dann wrde ich die Dinger aus Gummi nehmen, die alleine aufgehen (die bunten), bis du das mit dem Wachs raus- und reingefitzelt hast, ist die Hlfte der Zeit vom Untertest vorbei  :bhh: .




> Bei welchen Untertests empfiehlt sich die Verwendung von Ohrstpseln ? ...Ich habe bei einer Generalprobe nmlich festgestellt, dass der Untertest "Textverstndis" am "lautesten" ist, durch das stndige Wechseln von Textmarkern und vor-/zurckblttern...


Mh. Nicht bei den "schnellen", also Konzentriertes Arbeiten, Fakten und Figuren. Da geht zuviel Zeit drauf die am Anfang reinzumachen. Wenn du die Ansage vom Leiter noch hren willst.




> Sind die Seiten im Testheft "fest zusammen" oder kann man die auch voneinander als einzelene Bltter trennen ?


Du bekommst du jedem Untertest ein eigenes Heftchen ausgeteilt, das zusammen getackert ist, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.
Es gibt KEIN groes, gesamtes Heft!




> Auerdem habe ich ber Ecken gehrt dass die Untertests auf versciedenfarbigen Papier gedruckt sein sollen , um das vor-/zurckblttern zu einem anderen Unterstest zu verhindern. Betrifft, das auch den Unterstest "Med-Nat. GV" & "Textverstndnis" ... nicht dass die Benzutzung von Textmarkern
> aufgrund mangelendem Kontrast sinnlos war.


Ja, das betrifft jeden Untertest und ja, das mit den Textmarkern kann evtl. passieren.




> Frage zum Schmierblatt: Man bekommt ja nur ein Schmierblatt. Drfte ich, wenn ich es fr den Vormittagsteil nicht benutzen sollte, fr den Nahcmittagsteil verwenden ?


*
Man bekommt KEIN Schmierblatt!!*
Ihr drft in die bunten Untertesthefte kritzeln, wie ihr Lust habt, und eure Antworten bertragt ihr sauber (und zwar whrend des Untertests, danach ist keine Zeit!) auf einen extra Antwortbogen (Achtung- bertragungsfehler!).

----------


## hllwsfthdth

Das hab ich ganz anders gelesen! In der Einladung steht, dass Konzeptpapier zur Verfgung steht!

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Das hab ich ganz anders gelesen! In der Einladung steht, dass Konzeptpapier zur Verfgung steht!


Ja eure Untertests  :hmmm...: .
Hinten war zumindest bei MedNat und TNV noch die freie Seite, die nicht bedruckt war, aber ihr bekommt kein extra Papier ausgeteilt.

----------


## ili96

Wie soll man denn dann qual. Und Form. Probleme meistern, wenn man nicht gengend Bltter zum kritzeln hat:OO

----------


## Medizinzombie

Moin Leute,
ich habe eine allgemeine Frage zum TMS:

Es gibt ja in den berwiegenden Groteil der Untertests 24 Aufgaben, die es zu lsen gilt.Jedoch habe ich schon oft im Internet einen ausgewertete TMS gesehen, wo dann z.B nur steht:" Schlauchfiguren 16/20 erreichte Punkte." Heit das im Endeffekt nun, dass bei gewissen Aufgabengruppen nur 20 von 24 Aufgaben gewertet werden ?

Lieben Gru
Medizinzombie

----------


## hllwsfthdth

> Wie soll man denn dann qual. Und Form. Probleme meistern, wenn man nicht gengend Bltter zum kritzeln hat:OO


Das frag ich mich auch! Da brauche ich nmlich richtig viel Papier!!

----------


## ili96

> Moin Leute,
> ich habe eine allgemeine Frage zum TMS:
> 
> Es gibt ja in den berwiegenden Groteil der Untertests 24 Aufgaben, die es zu lsen gilt.Jedoch habe ich schon oft im Internet einen ausgewertete TMS gesehen, wo dann z.B nur steht:" Schlauchfiguren 16/20 erreichte Punkte." Heit das im Endeffekt nun, dass bei gewissen Aufgabengruppen nur 20 von 24 Aufgaben gewertet werden ?
> 
> Lieben Gru
> Medizinzombie


Da sind sogenannte einstreuaufgaben. Also auf aufgaben, die gemacht werden aber nicht gewerteten werden, auch wenn sie richtig beantwortet wurden.
Steht auch in der Broschre. 

Gru  :Smilie:

----------


## Lennart95

Hi Medizinzombie!

Bei den Untertests Muster zuordnen, medizinisch naturwissenschaftliches Grundverstndnis, Schlauchfiguren, Quantitative und formale Probleme und Diagramme und Tabellen gibt es insgesamt 24 Aufgaben von denen jeweils 20 in die Berechnung deiner Punkte einflieen. 4 Aufgaben der genannten Aufgabengruppen flieen nicht mit in die Bewertung ein; diese 4 Aufgaben (Einstreuaufgaben) werden zufllig aus den 24 ausgewhlt. Bei der Kategorie Textverstndnis ist es so, dass nur 3 der 4 Texte (pro Text maximal 6 Punkte) gewertet werden und du somit maximal 18 Punkte erhalten kannst.

Gre

----------


## Pheppo

Das mit dem Schmierpapier verwundert mich jetzt auch, in der Einladung stand ja das schon genannte Konzeptpapier.. Nutze eigentlich immer Papier beim Matheteil und auch beim konzentrierten Arbeiten zum Abdecken von unteren Zeilen, wre schon gut zu wissen, ob das jetzt geht und zulssig ist (wurde mir zumindest mal gesagt) oder nicht  :Hh?:  

Wre mehr als dankbar fr eine Aufklrung  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sternchenhase

Sorry Leute, aber ich kann euch nichts anderes sagen, als wie ich es im TMS 2014 erlebt habe  :Nixweiss: . Daran wird sich auch nichts ndern.
Valentin und die Teilnehmer des TMS-2015-Threads haben auch nicht erwhnt, dass es im letzjhrigen TMS anders war.

Falls es bei euch anders ist, dann schreibt es nach dem TMS  bitte hier rein.

Lose Konzeptbltter werdet ihr aber mit 99%iger Sicherheit nicht im TMS bekommen, da dann das Risiko besteht, dass die mit raus geschmuggelt werden.

Abdecken kannst du ja mit deiner TMS-Einladung  :hmmm...: . Und stresst euch jetzt nicht, ich hatte nirgends das Gefhl zuwenig Platz haben. Die quetschen das nicht Zeile an Zeile.

----------


## janals

Hi ihr Lieben,

ich habe genau wie Sternchenhase ( ::-winky:  heeeey brigens!) den TMS 2014 mitgeschrieben und beantworte euch auch gerne eure Fragen.

Auerdem habe ich noch Unterlagen zu verkaufen: Die habe ich im Forenflohmarkt reingestellt. Dummerweise nicht unter "Biete", sondern in das Oberthema quasi. Ich hoffe man findet es trotzdem.

Euch noch viel Erfolg bei den Vorbereitungen. Mit ein bisschen Disziplin und Engagement wird das schon. Wir haben es schlielich auch geschafft  :Knuddel:

----------


## Memento

Hey ich versteh das mit den Einstreuaufgaben zwar aber eine sache daran hab ich noch nicht ganz verstanden und zwar folgendes, nehmen wir an wir haben zwei personen, beide haben bei der aufgabengruppe "Diagramme" 20/24 Aufgaben richtig, der eine hat zufllig genau die vier aufgaben richtig die rausgestrichen werden und der andere hat

----------


## Memento

Entschuldigt bin an die falsche Taste gekommen :Big Grin:  auf jedenfall der eine hat zufllig alle 4 einstreu aufgaben richtig der andere zufllig alle 4 falsch, bekommt dann die eine Person 16/20 und die andere 20/20?

----------


## ili96

> Entschuldigt bin an die falsche Taste gekommen auf jedenfall der eine hat zufllig alle 4 einstreu aufgaben richtig der andere zufllig alle 4 falsch, bekommt dann die eine Person 16/20 und die andere 20/20?


Sofern die beiden sonst keine Fehler haben, kann der, der die 4 einstreuaufgaben richtig hat, dennoch 20/20 bekommen. Man kriegt einfach keine Punkte fr diese Aufgaben.
Sie werden nicht gewertet..

----------


## medigirl18

Die Einstreuaufgaben werden berhaupt nicht angerechnet.
Ob du die vier Aufgaben richtig oder falsch gelst hast, ist also ziemlich egal. 
Der, der sie richtig hat, bekommt 20/2.
Der, der sie falsch hat, bekommt auch 20/20.
Damit hat derjenige, der die 4 Aufgaben falsch gelst hat, mehr oder weniger Glck, wenn man es so nennen kann  :Smilie:  
Kann also auch "unglcklich" laufen und man sitzt lange an einer Einstreuaufgabe, die im Endeffekt sowieso nichts bringt :P

Korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich das falsch erklrt habe. So hab ich das zumindest verstanden  :Big Grin:

----------


## medigirl18

sorry ich meinte natrlich 
*Der, der sie richtig hat, bekommt 20/20.

----------


## Memento

Alles klar vielen Dank :Smilie:  War ein wenig verwirrt :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_14112016_1

Hey Leute, nachdem ich heute die Simulation von fritest gemacht habe, ist meine Motivation ganz im Keller ! Hatte bei der original Version bei jeden Test mindestens 14 Punkte und bei der Simulation von fritest nur bei Diagramme schlauch muster Figuren und Fakten mehr als 14 Punkte ... Dementsprechend schlecht sah meine gesamtpubkzahl am Ende aus! Hat jemand von euch ebenfalls die Simulation von fritest gemacht ? 

PS: am schlimmsten fand ich den Mathe und TV Test !

----------


## Lenax

Hey dilan,
ich habe auch die Simulation von fritest gemacht. Also ich fand die Simulation von fritest auch etwas schwieriger als den Originaltest oder die Simulation von Prpkurs. Dementsprechend waren auch meine Punkte... ich denke du solltest dich dadurch nicht verunsichern lassen !

----------


## Lenax

Edit: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Simlulation von Medgurus?

----------


## Car.Ly

Ja, ich kam auf 120 Rohwertpunkte. Vor allem im med.nat. Grundverstndnis bin ich stark zurckgegangen...

----------


## Sport96

an alle die sich bei "muster zuordnen" extrem steigern konnten. Wie seit ihr vorgegangen? Ich werde einfach nicht schneller. Wenn ihr z.B  15  von 24 Aufgaben in 22 Minuten bearbeitet habt und davon sind 2 falsch. Guckt ihr dann relativ schnell nach was falsch war?. Ich finde nmlich im Nachhinein ohne Zeitdruck die Lsungen auch nicht immer

----------


## McLaren422

ich hatte ja extreme Probleme mit Muster Erkennen, aber so langsam wirds, meine ich. Ich mache mir keinen Zeitdruck und mache weit ber 20 richtig, einmal hatte ich sogar 24 richtig, aber wie gesagt, ohne Stoppuhr. Keine Ahnung wie lange ich brauch. 
Vllt einfach mal noch weiter ben, ohne Zeitdruck irgendwann kommt man rein. Das ist halt n riesen Schei und ich frag mich auch, ob es wirklich mglich ist, sich "extrem" zu steigern. Fhigkeiten hat man oder eben nicht... 


noch ne Frage an euch: Bringt der TMS eigentlich was fr die Bewerbung ins 5. Fachsemester?  Oder nur ins erste?

----------


## Sternchenhase

Huhu janals 👋. Du warst ja Ewigkeiten nicht mehr hier  :Grinnnss!: !

@Muster: Wie immer- kein Zeitdruck! Und wenn die letzten Wochen dafr draufgehen! Macht langsam bei dem Untertest.

@McLaren: Vielleicht fragst du mal im "Bewerbung fr hhere FS"-Thread. Die wissen das bestimmt.

----------


## Sport96

Danke dir Sternchenhase  :Smilie: . Hast du noch andere Tipps fr Muster?  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_14112016_1

> Hey dilan,
> ich habe auch die Simulation von fritest gemacht. Also ich fand die Simulation von fritest auch etwas schwieriger als den Originaltest oder die Simulation von Prpkurs. Dementsprechend waren auch meine Punkte... ich denke du solltest dich dadurch nicht verunsichern lassen !



Oh danke fr die Antwort. Das beruhigt mich nun!!! 😊

----------


## Greezi2510

Ich habe die Simulation auch gemacht , jedoch habe ich sie nicht komplett am Stck bearbeitet , sondern die einzelnen Untertests separat gebt . 
Persnlich fand ich die " leicht trainierbaren " Untertests , ausgenommen von den Figuren ( die aber zum Glck den Volleybllen aus dem Tms 2015 ziemlich nahe kamen ) sowie " Diagramme und Tabellen " und medizinisch - Naturwissenschaftenliches Grundverstndnis  echt okay . Allerdings war das Textverstndnis schon echt knackig  
Hoffentlich hilft es uns dann im Tms uns durch diese Simulation durchgekmpft zu haben  :Smilie:

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Danke dir Sternchenhase . Hast du noch andere Tipps fr Muster?


Ruhig bleiben und nicht nervs machen lassen. Milkakuh empfiehlt auch immer, eher erst am Rand zu suchen.
 :Grinnnss!: 
Schnapp dir eines der Muster, und vergleiche es. Wenn du keinen Fehler findest, dann nimm das, lass die anderen weg und gehe zur nchsten Aufgabe. Natrlich kann man immer was bersehen, aber sonst bleibst du ewig an der Aufgabe hngen.
Eine Freundin hat auch immer die Mustermglichkeiten, die nebeneinander lagen, verglichen und dann auf das Originalmuster geguckt, welches von beiden falsch ist.

----------


## ili96

> Hey Leute, nachdem ich heute die Simulation von fritest gemacht habe, ist meine Motivation ganz im Keller ! Hatte bei der original Version bei jeden Test mindestens 14 Punkte und bei der Simulation von fritest nur bei Diagramme schlauch muster Figuren und Fakten mehr als 14 Punkte ... Dementsprechend schlecht sah meine gesamtpubkzahl am Ende aus! Hat jemand von euch ebenfalls die Simulation von fritest gemacht ? 
> 
> PS: am schlimmsten fand ich den Mathe und TV Test !



Habt ihr eine TMS simulation von fritest gemacht oder die ems simulation? Ich habe die ems simula und wsste nicht, dass es noch eine fr den tms gibt. 
Aber auch hier bek der ems simu war der Textteil echt arg schwer  :grrrr....: 

Komme bei mednat GV einfach nie weiter als bis frage 18 und habe dann meistens so um die 5 falsch. Ich mache einfach immer diese Verknpfungen falsch😭😭 
Wem geht es genauso?  :Big Grin:

----------


## boogiewoogie12

Geht mir jedenfalls hnlich mit dem med. nat. GV. Komme selten innerhalb einer Stunde durch.
Ich nehme mal an,mit Verknpfungen meinst du die Antwortmglichkeiten, bei denen mehrere Aussagen richtig oder falsch sein knnen. Falls dem so ist: Bei mir konnte ich keinen Unterschied feststellen.

----------


## ili96

Genau diese Verknpfungen meine ich.

----------


## ehemaliger User_14112016_1

> Habt ihr eine TMS simulation von fritest gemacht oder die ems simulation? Ich habe die ems simula und wsste nicht, dass es noch eine fr den tms gibt. 
> Aber auch hier bek der ems simu war der Textteil echt arg schwer 
> 
> Komme bei mednat GV einfach nie weiter als bis frage 18 und habe dann meistens so um die 5 falsch. Ich mache einfach immer diese Verknpfungen falsch😭😭 
> Wem geht es genauso?



Ich hab die EMS Simulation von fritest gemacht. Wie viele Punkte hattest du denn insgesamt? Ohne einstreuaufg.  :Smilie:

----------


## ili96

Kann ich dir nicht sagen. Habe auch alles nur einzeln gemacht. Aber hnlich wie bei dir (muster und Co mehr als 14, Rest drunter)

----------


## Lennart96

Boogiewoogie hatte gerade eben schon das Thema Med-Nat Grundverstndnis angesprochen und das Fertig werden angesprochen. Denkt ihr die Aufgaben der MedGurus dazu sind realistisch? Weil bei denen schaffe ich immer so 20, werde aber auch nicht fertig

----------


## ehemaliger User_14112016_1

Hat denn jmd von euch die TMS Simulation 2015 von medgurus grmacht? Hab die soeben fertig und bin leider nur auf 105 Punkte gekommen 😥

----------


## Pheppo

Mache ich am Sonntag, gebe dann Bescheid  :Smilie:

----------


## Traumwelt

Mache ich am Samstag, gebe dann Bescheid  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ili96

Hi!
Eine Frage zu den stiften. Kugelschreiber sind ja verboten. Tintenroller sind ergo auch verboten. Der Grund ist ja, dass die stifte verschmieren knnTen.

Laut Internet sei der Tintenroller vom stabile  (pointvisco) schmierfrei Dank neuer Technologie  :Big Grin:  
Kann man diese Beschreibung aus dem web am testtag nicht vorzeigen und somit den Stift benutzen??
Wrde ungern auf den Stift verzichten.  Danke :Big Grin:

----------


## Sternchenhase

Also sie wollen ja einen dunklen Filzstift.

Du musst deine Stifte nicht vorzeigen, aber ich wrde es mir gut berlegen. Kann sein, dass bei der maschinellen Auswertung der Filzstift besser erkannt wird, als ein Pointroller.

----------


## janals

Der gute alte Fineliner in schwarz oder dunkelblau ist doch hier das Mittel der Wahl!

----------


## ili96

> Also sie wollen ja einen dunklen Filzstift.
> 
> Du musst deine Stifte nicht vorzeigen, aber ich wrde es mir gut berlegen. Kann sein, dass bei der maschinellen Auswertung der Filzstift besser erkannt wird, als ein Pointroller.


Danke fr deine Antwort. 
In der Broschre steht ja "2 fineliner"... denke also nicht, dass die Auswertung mit Nem pointroller schlechter erfolgt. Aber ich wei es eben nicht und sollte also das risiko nicht eingehen  :Big Grin:  :/

----------


## ili96

> Der gute alte Fineliner in schwarz oder dunkelblau ist doch hier das Mittel der Wahl!


Wird wohl darauf hinaus laufen..  :Big Grin:

----------


## sainab95

Hey Dilan  :Smilie: ,

Ist der Konzentrationstest in deinem Ergebis dazu kalkuliert?

----------


## VS1997

Hey ich wollte mal fragen wie gut ihr in der originalversion wart und wie viele puhkte man da ungefhr haben muss um Zu den besten % zu gehren.

----------


## sainab95

> Hey ich wollte mal fragen wie gut ihr in der originalversion wart und wie viele puhkte man da ungefhr haben muss um Zu den besten % zu gehren.


Ich meine zu behaupten, nur 152 Punkte gehabt zu haben (ohne Abzug der Einstreuaufgaben). 

Denke, dass man das so pauschal nicht sagen kann, da dein Ergebnis im TMS in Relation zu den anderen bewertet wird.

----------


## Car.Ly

Also ich bin in OV1 auf 152 und in OV2 auf 154 Punkte gekommen. Auch ohne Abzug. Laut ITB wre das jeweils ein Prozentrang von 79 gewesen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_14112016_1

> Hey Dilan ,
> 
> Ist der Konzentrationstest in deinem Ergebis dazu kalkuliert?


Hey, ja!  :Smilie:

----------


## sonne2

Wie luft's bei euch so mit den Vorbereitungen? Ich fange dieses Wochenende auch an und werde die beiden Originalversionen (I. und II., die von Amazon  :Big Grin: ) durcharbeiten. Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit den Bchern, also sind die Ergebnisse aussagekrftig?
MfG

----------


## ili96

> Also ich bin in OV1 auf 152 und in OV2 auf 154 Punkte gekommen. Auch ohne Abzug. Laut ITB wre das jeweils ein Prozentrang von 79 gewesen.


Echt nur?? :O

----------


## Car.Ly

> Echt nur?? :O


Nur die Punktzahl oder nur den Prozentrang? Bezglich prozentrang denke ich, dass Einstreuaufgaben und die Tatsache, dass die Versionen einfacher sind mit einberechnet wurden. Also ich hoffe es zumindest mal  :Nixweiss:

----------


## axeli

Foto 22.04.16, 19 41 30.jpg


Hey Leute, kann mir vielleicht jemand diese Aufgabe aus dem medguru Diagramme-Heft erklren, ich verstehe solche aufgabentypen einfach nicht  :Frown:  Wie rechnet man zB diese minimale Schnittmenge aus ?
Wrde mich ber ne Antwort sehr freuen  :Smilie:

----------


## Nina2408

> Foto 22.04.16, 19 41 30.jpg
> 
> 
> Hey Leute, kann mir vielleicht jemand diese Aufgabe aus dem medguru Diagramme-Heft erklren, ich verstehe solche aufgabentypen einfach nicht  Wie rechnet man zB diese minimale Schnittmenge aus ?
> Wrde mich ber ne Antwort sehr freuen




Also ich fand diese Aufgabe auch ziemlich verwirrend, habe zuerst mal bisschen gebraucht bis ich mich reingedacht hatte...
Antwort B ist richtig: Das ist genau diese minimale Schnittmenge. Es gibt 230 (1000-770) Personen, die keine Abgeschlagenheit haben. Wenn diese 230 Personen alle belkeit haben, bleiben immer noch 450-230 = 220 Personen brig, die beides haben mssen.
Antwort C ist richtig: Das ist die maximale Schnittmenge. Es gibt nur 770 Personen, die Abgeschlagenheit haben und 825, die Kopfschmerzen haben. Wenn alle abgeschlagenen Personen Kopfschmerzen haben, sind es 770 Personen -> 770/1000 ergibt 77%.
Antwort D ist richtig: Kein Patient kann beides haben. Es gibt also 825 Kopfschmerzen + 125 Halluzinationen, also sind schon mal 950 Personen ausgeschlossen. Nun knnen nur noch 1000-950, also 50 Personen keins von beidem haben. 
Antwort E ist richtig: 3*125 = 375

Antwort A muss falsch sein. Dazu eine Rechnung: 825 haben Kopfschmerzen, es fehlen noch 175 bis zu den vollen 1000. Diese 175 haben von mir aus alle Abgeschlagenheit, dann sind immer noch 645 brig, die im ungnstigsten Fall auch Kopfschmerzen haben. Sie knnten auch alle anderen Nebenwirkungen haben. 645 reichen immer noch nicht aus, dass alle Kopfschmerzpatienten eine andere Nebenwirkung haben. 
Das war vielleicht etwas durcheinander erklrt, ich hoffe ihr knnt mir folgen  :Big Grin:  
Korrigiert mich, falls ich mich irre.

----------


## axeli

@nina2408 Vielen lieben Dank, endlich hab ichs kapiert  :Smilie: ))

----------


## ili96

> Nur die Punktzahl oder nur den Prozentrang? Bezglich prozentrang denke ich, dass Einstreuaufgaben und die Tatsache, dass die Versionen einfacher sind mit einberechnet wurden. Also ich hoffe es zumindest mal


Bezglich des prozentranges.

zumindest hatte ich mir gedacht, dass ein Wert von ber 148 punkten evtl ein etwas hherer Rang wre (auch nach Abzug der ganzen sonstigen Punkte).

----------


## Sport96

Hallo,
habe eine Frage zum Textverstndnis. Wenn eine komplexe Kette von Aktionen beschrieben wird, zeichnet ihr dann direkt eine Skizze beim ersten Lesen, oder wartet ihr erstmal die Frage ab? Danke fr eure Hilfe  :Smilie:

----------


## sonne2

"Zuerst wird die Anzahl der gewerteten und richtig gelsten Aufgaben fr jede Aufgabengruppe 
berechnet, wobei  jede  richtige  Lsung  mit  einem  Punkt  bedacht  wird.  Dabei 
werden nicht alle Aufgaben fr die Bildung dieser Punktzahl bercksichtigt: Bis zu 6 Aufgaben 
pro Aufgabengruppe sind zwar Bestandteil des Tests, gehen aber nicht in den Gesamtwert ein. 
Maximal werden pro Aufgabengruppe 20 Punkte (Textverstndnis: 18 Punkte) vergeben."

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie das zu verstehen ist? Heit das, es werden bis zu sechs Aufgaben willkrlich aus der Bewertung herausgenommen? Und wovon hngt es ab, ob vier/fnf/sechs Aufgaben entfernt werden? Ratlos  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie das zu verstehen ist? Heit das, es werden bis zu sechs Aufgaben willkrlich aus der Bewertung herausgenommen? Und wovon hngt es ab, ob vier/fnf/sechs Aufgaben entfernt werden? Ratlos


Ja, das hast du richtig verstanden.
Wie viele Aufgaben entfernt werden, hngt vom Untertest ab. Normalerweise 4, bei Textverstndnis wird einer der 4 Texte nicht gewertet, das wren dann 6 Punkte, die wegfallen, wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe. Sonst 4, bei Konzentriertem Arbeiten gar nicht. Fakten und Figuren auch nicht (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere).

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Hallo,
> habe eine Frage zum Textverstndnis. Wenn eine komplexe Kette von Aktionen beschrieben wird, zeichnet ihr dann direkt eine Skizze beim ersten Lesen, oder wartet ihr erstmal die Frage ab? Danke fr eure Hilfe


Ich habe es direkt beim Lesen gezeichnet und wrde das auch so empfehlen.

----------


## Traumwelt

@dilan24 habe heute Medgurus Simulation gemacht und 127 ohne Konzentrationstest gekriegt(mit Test so +15 bis 20 denke), jedoch habe ich die zufllige Einstreuaufgaben nicht abgezogen. Der Test schien nicht so schwer zu sein, meistens habe ich viel Schwierigkeiten mit der Sprache, da ich deutsch nur in der Schule gelernt habe und in Deutschland weniger als ein Jahr jetzt bin. Generell gesagt, schwerer als die beide OVs, jedoch schaffbar. Bei Diagrammen, MedNat und Textverstndnis hatte ich, wie immer weniger als 14  :Big Grin:

----------


## sonne2

Kommt ihr generell mit allen Aufgaben durch oder bleiben bei euch welche brig am Ende?
Mir hat am Ende immer die Zeit fr zwei oder drei Aufgaben gefehlt. :/

----------


## sonne2

> Ja, das hast du richtig verstanden.
> Wie viele Aufgaben entfernt werden, hngt vom Untertest ab. Normalerweise 4, bei Textverstndnis wird einer der 4 Texte nicht gewertet, das wren dann 6 Punkte, die wegfallen, wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe. Sonst 4, bei Konzentriertem Arbeiten gar nicht. Fakten und Figuren auch nicht (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere).


Okay, vielen Dank! Eenn ich dann immer gerade diese 4 Aufgaben richtig habe, ist das wohl Pech.

----------


## ehemaliger User_14112016_1

> @dilan24 habe heute Medgurus Simulation gemacht und 127 ohne Konzentrationstest gekriegt(mit Test so +15 bis 20 denke), jedoch habe ich die zufllige Einstreuaufgaben nicht abgezogen. Der Test schien nicht so schwer zu sein, meistens habe ich viel Schwierigkeiten mit der Sprache, da ich deutsch nur in der Schule gelernt habe und in Deutschland weniger als ein Jahr jetzt bin. Generell gesagt, schwerer als die beide OVs, jedoch schaffbar. Bei Diagrammen, MedNat und Textverstndnis hatte ich, wie immer weniger als 14



Ok  :Grinnnss!: . Ja das stimmt!!!

----------


## Sport96

Ich bin immer noch viel zu langsam bei muster zuordnen  :Frown: . Dabei soll der Text doch so gut trainierbar sein. Irgendwie bin ich bei den letzten Mustern schneller als bei den Mustern, die man zu Beginn bearbeiten muss. Eigentlich sollen doch die einfacheren Aufgaben am Anfang stehen  :Big Grin:

----------


## ili96

> Ich bin immer noch viel zu langsam bei muster zuordnen . Dabei soll der Text doch so gut trainierbar sein. Irgendwie bin ich bei den letzten Mustern schneller als bei den Mustern, die man zu Beginn bearbeiten muss. Eigentlich sollen doch die einfacheren Aufgaben am Anfang stehen


Ist Ansichtssache  :Big Grin:   manchen fallen die 'schweren' wirklich leict2r als die leichten. So steht es zumindest bei manchen Anbietern ;)

----------


## sainab95

> Ich bin immer noch viel zu langsam bei muster zuordnen . Dabei soll der Text doch so gut trainierbar sein. Irgendwie bin ich bei den letzten Mustern schneller als bei den Mustern, die man zu Beginn bearbeiten muss. Eigentlich sollen doch die einfacheren Aufgaben am Anfang stehen


Ist bei mir genau so 😂.. Wie viele schaffst du denn pro Durchgang?

----------


## sonne2

Bin jetzt auch fertig mit einem kompletten Test.
Muster: 18/24
Medizin-naturwissenschaftliches Grundverstndnis: 16/24
Schlauchfiguren: 12/24  ::-oopss: 
Quantitative und formale Probleme: 15/24

Textverstndnis: 20/24
Figuren lernen: 7/20  :Wand: 
Fakten lernen: 20/20                     komisch oder?  :Big Grin: 
Diagramme und Tabellen: 22/24

Also allgemein immer entweder sehr gut oder total schlecht.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sport96

> Ist bei mir genau so .. Wie viele schaffst du denn pro Durchgang?


das ist zu peinlich  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sport96

> Bin jetzt auch fertig mit einem kompletten Test.
> Muster: 18/24
> Medizin-naturwissenschaftliches Grundverstndnis: 16/24
> Schlauchfiguren: 12/24 
> Quantitative und formale Probleme: 15/24
> 
> Textverstndnis: 20/24
> Figuren lernen: 7/20 
> Fakten lernen: 20/20                     komisch oder? 
> ...


Haha ich hasse ebenfalls figuren  :Big Grin: 


Wow. bist du ein Muster naturtalent? 18 von 24 sind schon sehr gut

----------


## sainab95

> das ist zu peinlich


Dann schreib mir ne PN  :Big Grin:  hab da nmlich auch problems :,(

----------


## sainab95

> Bin jetzt auch fertig mit einem kompletten Test.
> Muster: 18/24
> Medizin-naturwissenschaftliches Grundverstndnis: 16/24
> Schlauchfiguren: 12/24 
> Quantitative und formale Probleme: 15/24
> 
> Textverstndnis: 20/24
> Figuren lernen: 7/20 
> Fakten lernen: 20/20                     komisch oder? 
> ...


Hast du die OV gemacht ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Beezyy

wei jemand wie das mit den Uhren ist ? Darf man sich zum Beispiel einen Wecker oder eine Stoppuhr mitnehmen? Oder kann da jemand der den Test schonmal gemacht hat etwas empfehlen ? Und muss die Trinkflasche auch durchsichtig sein oder reicht es wenn die Flasche in einer durchsichtigen Tte ist ?

Vielen lieben Dank

----------


## Sternchenhase

Du solltest nichts mitnehmen, was Tne von sich gibt, sonst droht dir der Exitus durch deine Mitschreiber.

Ich hatte eine kleine Stoppuhr dabei, die geblinkt hat, wenn die Zeit um war.
Und eine Armbanduhr.  :Grinnnss!: 

Ne, Trinkflasche sollte durchsichtig sein, zumindest bei uns. Aber wir mussten auch unsere Schals ausziehen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## tms***

Hat jemand zufllig die TMS Simulation 2016 von Medgurus gemacht und will vergleichen?

Muster : 20/24
Med. Nat. : 12/24
Schlauchfiguren 23/24
Quant. Probleme: 17/24
Konzentrationstest: 13,65/20
Textverstndnis: 15/24
Figuren: 13/20
Fakten: 20/20
Diagramme: 15/24

= 148,65/204


Ich fhl mich total schlecht irgendwie... War in den Originalversion besser, aber die sollen ja auch leichter sein... Gerade das Medizinisch Naturwissenschaftliche Grundverstndnis und Figuren lernen waren echt schwer :/
Wr cool, wenn noch jemand seine Ergebnisse posten knnte  :Smilie: 

 Hat jemand eine ungefhre Ahnung was das fr ein Prozentrang sein knnte?

----------


## sainab95

> Hat jemand zufllig die TMS Simulation 2016 von Medgurus gemacht und will vergleichen?
> 
> Muster : 20/24
> Med. Nat. : 12/24
> Schlauchfiguren 23/24
> Quant. Probleme: 17/24
> Konzentrationstest: 13,65/20
> Textverstndnis: 15/24
> Figuren: 13/20
> ...


Habe fast die selben Ergebnisse! Nur dass ich bei Muster, Konzentrationstest um einige Punkte besser war, dafr aber in Mathe schlechter. Fand auch den Med. Naturwissenschaftlichen Teil + die Figuren extrem schwer !! Vor allem die Figuren. Die sahen ausnahmslos alle gleich aus. War auch von meinem Ergebis enttuscht, aber naja.

----------


## Car.Ly

Im Vergleich zu mir warst du sehr gut:

Muster: 16/24
Med.Nat. GV: 9/24
Schlauchfiguren: 23/24
Quant. Probleme: 12/24
Konzentrationstest: 13/20
Textverstndnis: 16/24
Figuren: 9/20
Fakten: 17/20
Diagramme: 14/24

= 129/204

Du bist also 20 Punkte besser. Respekt!

Wie seid ihr anderen so?

----------


## sonne2

> Wow. bist du ein Muster naturtalent? 18 von 24 sind schon sehr gut


Eigentlich bin ich bei Mustern und Schlauchfiguren von sehr wenigen Punkten ausgegangen, bin berrascht, dass Muster doch soviel richtig war. Dafr war ich bei Mathe nicht so gut, wie ich dachte, da ich noch in der Schule bin, sollten mir Gleichungen etc. nicht soviele Probleme bereiten, aber naja.  :Big Grin:

----------


## sonne2

> Hast du die OV gemacht ?


 Ja.  :Smilie:  Hatte beim Konzentrationstest 363 Rohpunkte, wusste aber nicht so genau, wie ich das werten kann.
Also sind es 130/184 Punkten ohne Konzentrationstest.
Gibt es irgendeine Mglichkeit, dieses Ergebnis annhernd als gut, durchschnittlich oder schlecht einzustufen?  :Big Grin:

----------


## sonne2

> Hat jemand zufllig die TMS Simulation 2016 von Medgurus gemacht und will vergleichen?
> 
> Muster : 20/24
> Med. Nat. : 12/24
> Schlauchfiguren 23/24
> Quant. Probleme: 17/24
> Konzentrationstest: 13,65/20
> Textverstndnis: 15/24
> Figuren: 13/20
> ...


Hab eine hnliche Punktzahl erreicht, nur dass ich bei Schlauchfiguren um einiges schlechter bin, dafr in Diagramme etwas besser.  :Smilie: 
Wrde mich auch interessieren, ob man den Prozentrang irgendwie einschtzen knnte..

----------


## sonne2

> Hab eine hnliche Punktzahl erreicht, nur dass ich bei Schlauchfiguren um einiges schlechter bin, dafr in Diagramme etwas besser. 
> Wrde mich auch interessieren, ob man den Prozentrang irgendwie einschtzen knnte..


EDIT: War aber bei OV1, entschuldige.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Traumwelt

@sonne2  Simulation von Medguru? Wenn ja, dann da hatte ich bei den Figuren 12 und bei den Fakten auch 20  :Big Grin: , Figuren waren echt schwer.

----------


## Car.Ly

Hier ist ein Link zu nem Dokument von 2014. Zum Prozentrang einschtzen. Daran kann man sich grob orientieren...
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...htmlview?pli=1

----------


## Beezyy

Eine Frage noch, darf man auch mehr als 2 Fineliner mitbringen oder sind tatschlich nur 2 Stifte + textmarker erlaubt ? Und wie sieht es mit den Farben aus, habe ich da freie Auswahl ?

----------


## Turtle1020

Schonmal einen guten Abend an alle  :Grinnnss!:  ich htte ne Bitte bezglich der TMS Materialien. Knnte der bzw. die ein oder andere nach dem Test nchste Woche seine/ihre Materialen verffentlichen und ein Feedback dazu geben, ob die Testvorbereitung damit den Anforderungen des TMS 2016 entsprachen? Wrde mich freuen bin zwar erst nchstes Jahr an der Reihe wnsche euch dennoch allen viel Erfolg ! Gru Turtle

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Gibt es irgendeine Mglichkeit, dieses Ergebnis annhernd als gut, durchschnittlich oder schlecht einzustufen?


Zustzlich zum geposteten Link gibt es hier auch noch ein paar Ergebnisse vom TMS 2014, die wir damals reingeschrieben haben.
Ich mchte euch auch bitten, eure Ergebnisse mit Notenquivalent und Standardwert hier zu posten, oder mir als PN zu schicken, wenn euch das lieber ist, sehr gerne auch "schlechte" Werte; v.a. Werte von >90 werden gepostet, alles drunter ist aber genauso wichtig  :Grinnnss!: .
Ihr merkt ja selber, dass Vergleichswerte dringend gesucht sind, und auch wenn es von Jahr zu Jahr ein wenig variiert, die vorhandenen doch eine Orientierung darstellen  :Grinnnss!: . Fr die nchste TMS-Generation  :Grinnnss!: .




> Eine Frage noch, darf man auch mehr als 2 Fineliner mitbringen oder sind tatschlich nur 2 Stifte + textmarker erlaubt ? Und wie sieht es mit den Farben aus, habe ich da freie Auswahl ?


Hm, nee, ich hatte 8 Stifte dabei oder so  :Grinnnss!: . Fineliner sollten schwarz oder blau sein.
Ansonsten bei Textmarkern nicht nur 1 Farbe mitnehmen, da wie erwhnt, die Testbgen unterschiedlich gefbt sind.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ili96

Sternchenhase, hat dich das gestrt, dass die Bltter teilweise farbig waren? Ich kann mir nicjt ganz vorstellen, ob es noch bersichtlich sein sollte, wenn z.b. bei textverstndnis das Blatt rot ist :Big Grin:  wie soll man denn da noch richtig arbeiten knnen? :O

----------


## sonne2

Ich habe jetzt einfach mal bei jeder Aufgabengruppe (erreichte Punktzahl)/(maximal erreichbare Punktzahl) (z.B. bei Muster: 18/24) gerechnet, dadurch habe ich die durchschnittliche Punktzahl pro Aufgabe (z.B. 0,75). Dann hab ich das Ergebnis mal 20 (bei Textverstndnis mal 18) genommen (z.B. 15 von 20) und diese Werte dann als Indikator fr den richtigen Test gewhlt. Dann htte ich bei OV1 129 Punkte, was laut TMS2014 95% entspricht.
Ich wei, dass das nicht exakt ist, aber ich denke als Anhaltspunkt gengt das? (auch wenn TMS2014 wohl recht "schlecht" ausgefallen ist)
Vielleicht hilft's euch weiter, ich lern jetzt mal fleiig weiter fr's Mathe Abi am Freitag  :Big Grin: 
Liebe Gre

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Sternchenhase, hat dich das gestrt, dass die Bltter teilweise farbig waren? Ich kann mir nicjt ganz vorstellen, ob es noch bersichtlich sein sollte, wenn z.b. bei textverstndnis das Blatt rot ist wie soll man denn da noch richtig arbeiten knnen? :O


Nene  :Grinnnss!: . Die waren zwar nicht unauffllig, aber auch nicht knallig, eher in Richtung deutliches Pastell, wenn du verstehst was ich meine  :bhh: .

----------


## Nilorak

Wie seid ihr alle bei Fakten lernen so gut?
Ich komme da berhaupt nicht klar und habe immer nur so 10 Punkte  :Frown:  
Ich kann mir da gar keine Zusammenhnge merken.. irgendwelche Tipps?

----------


## rot456

Hallo!
Ich habe auch noch einmal eine Frage zu der Bewertung. Diese Frage steht hier bestimmt schon 100 Mal, aber ich finde sie nicht. Wie ist das, wenn man diese "Einstreuaufgaben" richtig hat? Bekommt man dafr trotzdem Punkte oder werden sie komplett aus der Wertung herausgenommen? 
Vielen lieben Dank schon mal!

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Ich kann mir da gar keine Zusammenhnge merken.. irgendwelche Tipps?


Geschichten ausdenken, Loci-Methode  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Bekommt man dafr trotzdem Punkte oder werden sie komplett aus der Wertung herausgenommen? 
> Vielen lieben Dank schon mal!


Nein, leider keine Punkte  :Frown: . Sie werden komplett rausgenommen.

----------


## sonne2

> Wie seid ihr alle bei Fakten lernen so gut?
> Ich komme da berhaupt nicht klar und habe immer nur so 10 Punkte  
> Ich kann mir da gar keine Zusammenhnge merken.. irgendwelche Tipps?


Ich berlege mir immer eine kleine Geschichte. Z.B. einmal, Frau Steiner, 20 Jahre, Hostess - ledig - Heiserkeit, dann denk ich mir, sie ist ledig, also ein Workaholic und schreit deshalb den ganzen Tag rum.  :Big Grin: 
Oder einmal hatte ich Heimleiterin - verwitwet - Mandelentzndung, also die verwitwete Frau verbringt sehr viel Zeit an der Arbeit und steckt sich bei den Kindern im Heim an, usw.

----------


## axeli

Ich hab vor ein paar tagen die Fakten bungen hinten im medgurus Buch gemacht, da sind manche Eigenschaften wie z.B "eitel" mehrmals vergeben und als Frage dann z.B wie heit der jngste eitle Patient. Ich komme da total durcheinander, habt ihr dafr irgendwelche tipps ? Kann das so im Test berhaupt vorkommen, gab es das letztes Jahr auch schon, weiss das jemand ?  :Frown:

----------


## Sternchenhase

Es sollte nichts doppeltes kommen.
War bei uns nicht so und ich hab da auch noch nie was anderes gehrt.

----------


## Ursa

> Hier ist ein Link zu nem Dokument von 2014. Zum Prozentrang einschtzen. Daran kann man sich grob orientieren...
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...htmlview?pli=1



Wo habt ihr diesen Link gefunden? Und:  gibt es solch eine Berechnung auch fr den TMS 2015 ?

----------


## Slumdog_Skillionaire

Was ist eure Taktik bei Muster zuordnen?

Einfach alle Bilder schnell durchgehn und so viele ausschlieen wie mglich oder lnger mit dem einzelnen beschftigen?

Die erste Methode klingt zuerst vernnftiger aber ich hab bisher immer mit der 2. weitaus mehr Erfolg gehabt.

----------


## Memento

Bilder schnell durchgehen! Es geht meiner meinung nach viel zu viel zeit verloren wenn man sich zu sehr auf ein bild verkrampft:/ Natrlich nicht zu schnell..10 sekunden pro bild sind denk ich gut :Smilie:  Wenn du in der zeit nichts findest ist es auch recht unwahrscheinlich das ein fehler vorhanden ist!
Steht zumindest auch so in dem buch von prpkurs :Big Grin:  Ich kanns nur besttigen.

----------


## Slumdog_Skillionaire

Das Problem ist nur dass man dadurch sichere Punkte verliert  :Big Grin:  
Ich hatte mehrmals beim schnellen Durchgehen 2 Mglichkeiten offen und hab mich quasi jedesmal frs falsche entschieden. Aufs Glck verlassen kann man sich nicht.

Darf man eig eine Stoppuhr mitnehmen?
Das wr exrem hilfreich direkt abzulesen wann nur noch 1 minute bleibt die man braucht um die Ergebnisse auf den Antwortbogen zu bertragen.

----------


## Memento

Ja da kommts natrlich ein wenig auf glck an :Big Grin:  Allerdings verliert man auch durch die andere technik womglich punkte weil man viel weniger muster bearbeiten kann :Smilie:  
Ja stoppuhren sind erlaubt, solange sie nicht irgendwann mit nem alarm losgehen oder pieptne machen :Smilie:  Wecker und uhren sind auch erlaubt. Darf halt alles keine laute von sich geben oder ne rechenfunktion haben..

----------


## sonne2

Ist es sinnvoller, direkt auf dem Antwortbogen zu markieren oder erst am Schluss? Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es einem schwer fllt, sich whrend der letzten Minute loszureien und Antworten zu bertragen, wenn man noch nicht durch ist...
Wie streng ist das, wenn die Zeit um ist? Wenn ich gerade noch die letzten Antworten bertrage, sind da dann 10-20sek nicht so schlimm oder ist das knallhart die erste Verwarnung?

----------


## Strandgutsammlerin

Hey ihr Lieben  :Smilie: 
Ich bin auch fr den Test angemeldet, habe aber wegen Abi und Klausuren bisher wenig gemacht.
Allerdings habe ich das Beispielheft durchgearbeitet und bin zu folgendem Ergebnis gekommen:
Muster : 16/24
Schlauch: 14/24
Nat. Grundverstndnis:20/24
Q. Und f. Probleme: 18/24
Konzentriertes Arbeiten: 50%
Merken: 10 und 10/20
Textverstndnis:16/24
Tabellen: 18/24
Wie wrdet ihr das bewerten?
Ich habe leider berhaupt keinen Schimmer, ob das unter oder ber dem Mittelwert liegt und bruchte Hilfe :0
Ich werde das natrlich nicht als beispiel fr den richtigen Test nehmen, ich will nur wissen, wo ich stehe  :Smilie: 
Ich wrde mich sehr ber ne Antwort freuen, Danke  :Smilie:

----------


## Slumdog_Skillionaire

> Ich wrde mich sehr ber ne Antwort freuen, Danke


Hast du schon die Streuaufgaben von deinen Ergebnissen abgezogen?

Wenn ja ist das Ergebnis definitiv berdurchschnittlich.
Darf ich mal fragen welches Beispielheft du meinst?

----------


## Strandgutsammlerin

Nicht wirklich, ich habe wirklich berhaupt keine Ahnung  :Big Grin:  was muss ich denn da machen?
Ich habe den zweiten Beispieltest gemacht (II Originalversion)

----------


## Slumdog_Skillionaire

> Nicht wirklich, ich habe wirklich berhaupt keine Ahnung  was muss ich denn da machen?
> Ich habe den zweiten Beispieltest gemacht (II Originalversion)


Es werden in fast allen Aufgabenbereichen ein paar Aufgaben "eingestreut", die aus der Wertung genommen werden. Bei den Untertests mit 24 erreichbaren Pkt z.b. sind es meine ich immer 4. D.h. du msstest
bei deinen 16/24 Pkt Muster zuordnen davon ausgehen, dass du am Ende 1-4 Pkt weniger hast.

Du meinst du hast ein bungsheft gekauft oder gibt es den Test kostenlos im Internet?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Ist es sinnvoller, direkt auf dem Antwortbogen zu markieren oder erst am Schluss?


Definitiv direkt! Am Ende hast du keine Zeit mehr, die sind da ziemlich streng, und platzabhngig auch sehr schnell neben dir.

----------


## Strandgutsammlerin

Gekauft  :Smilie:  kostet etwa 13.
Dann muss ich das natrlich noch tun. 
Weit du, ob bei dem Test trotzdem die gleiche Zeit bleibt, oder, ob sich da dann auch etwas ndert?

----------


## Pheppo

brigens, ich hab vorhin mal bisschen rumgeschaut, weil ich gerne nen Timer mitnehmen will. Laut Einladung ist ja ein elektronischer erlaubt, solange er nicht rechnen kann etc.. Da aber die meisten irgendwie piepen, war ich dann ganz froh, einen gefunden zu haben (Nein, ich bekomme weder Provision noch bin ich Verkufer.. Genauso wenig kann ich was ber die Qualitt berichten.. War nur froh, einen gefunden zu haben, den man komplett stumm schalten kann :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  ) :

http://www.amazon.de/TFA-38-2024-ele...=sr_1_1&sr=8-1

Meiner kommt wahrscheinlich morgen, vielleicht sucht ja noch wer nach sowas..(kann bei manchen Untertests die Zeit noch immer teilweise nicht einschtzen  :Frown:  )

----------


## Slumdog_Skillionaire

> Weit du, ob bei dem Test trotzdem die gleiche Zeit bleibt, oder, ob sich da dann auch etwas ndert?


Die Zeit bleibt dieselbe, du musst aber beachten, dass du dir noch Zeit zum Eintragen in den Antwortbogen nehmen musst.

----------


## skalpellbitte

Mich verwirrt das mit dem Markieren ein wenig...
Habe ich das richtig verstanden?:

- auf dem Aufgabenbogen darf man rumkritzeln, so viel man will
- auf dem Antwortbogen drfen zu jeder Zeit ausschlielich Kreuze gemacht werden
- whrend der Einprgphase von Notizen und Figuren darf man eigentlich gar keinen Stift in der Hand haben oder irgendetwas markieren
- whrend des anschlieenden Textverstndnisses darf man Notizen nicht aufs Schmierpapier, sondern nur auf den Aufgabenbogenteil machen, den man gerade bearbeitet (dafr ist wohl unter jedem Text ein wenig Platz vorgesehen)
- ab der Reproduktionsphase darf man wieder kritzeln so viel man will

----------


## Memento

Ja stimmt eigentlich alles so. Im zweiten Teil des Testes bekommst du erst gar nicht schmierpapier, du hast nur im aufgabenheft platz :Smilie:  Und ja in den antwortbogen drfen nur kreuze.
Ich leg euch allen ans Herz, lest die informationsbroschre die es auf der offiziellen tms seite gibt. Hier ein link:

http://www.tms-info.org/index.php?id...ng_auf_den_tms

Geht einfach auf "Informationsbroschre zum Download". Da sind auch ein paar bungen drin. Auerdem wird der Ablauf des Testes ganz genau geschildert sowie alles gesagt was man ber uhren, stifte etc wissen muss :Big Grin:

----------


## Nilorak

> Ich berlege mir immer eine kleine Geschichte. Z.B. einmal, Frau Steiner, 20 Jahre, Hostess - ledig - Heiserkeit, dann denk ich mir, sie ist ledig, also ein Workaholic und schreit deshalb den ganzen Tag rum. 
> Oder einmal hatte ich Heimleiterin - verwitwet - Mandelentzndung, also die verwitwete Frau verbringt sehr viel Zeit an der Arbeit und steckt sich bei den Kindern im Heim an, usw.



Aber wie bringst du die Namen damit in Verbindung? Glaube, das ist bei mir das Hauptproblem. Sobald nach dem Namen gefragt wird, oder ein Attribut einem Namen zugeordnet werden muss, setzt mein Gehirn aus :/

----------


## janals

@Nilorak Du musst dir echt verrckte Sachen ausdenken! Die Loci-Methode wird in "Fakten lernen" von Prpkurs TMS echt gut erklrt!

----------


## konsti89

> Aber wie bringst du die Namen damit in Verbindung? Glaube, das ist bei mir das Hauptproblem. Sobald nach dem Namen gefragt wird, oder ein Attribut einem Namen zugeordnet werden muss, setzt mein Gehirn aus :/


Ich kann nur dazu raten, das ganze zu verbildlichen, in mglichst absurden Zusammenhngen (also jemand der ledig ist, trgt bspw. eine Lederhose).

Seit heute morgen verspre ich ein leichtes Kribbeln, um nicht zu sagen etwas Nervositt! Wie siehts bei euch aus?
Will die Tage nochmal zum "Warmhalten" der Form nutzen und ein paar Aufgaben durchgehen.. Aber irgendwie krieg ich das kaum noch hin, weil ich endlich den richtigen Test schreiben und nicht mehr ben will.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Memento

> Seit heute morgen verspre ich ein leichtes Kribbeln, um nicht zu sagen etwas Nervositt! Wie siehts bei euch aus?
> Will die Tage nochmal zum "Warmhalten" der Form nutzen und ein paar Aufgaben durchgehen.. Aber irgendwie krieg ich das kaum noch hin, weil ich endlich den richtigen Test schreiben und nicht mehr ben will.


Oh man genau so fhl ich mich auch :Big Grin:  Ich hab so lang gelernt und jetzt paar tage vor dem test setz ich mich an den tisch um zu lernen und merke: Hey, genug bungen gemacht, jetzt will ich an die echten Aufgaben!
Auf der anderen seite denk ich mir auch das ich in der letzten woche noch was tun sollte aber ich glaube wir alle haben unser bestmglichstes getan um vorbereitet zu sein und da geht einfach nicht mehr :Smilie:  Jetzt heits nur noch dafr sorgen, dass wir am samstag fit, ruhig und fokusiert sind. Darauf kommts nmlich auch an;)

----------


## konsti89

> Oh man genau so fhl ich mich auch Ich hab so lang gelernt und jetzt paar tage vor dem test setz ich mich an den tisch um zu lernen und merke: Hey, genug bungen gemacht, jetzt will ich an die echten Aufgaben!
> Auf der anderen seite denk ich mir auch das ich in der letzten woche noch was tun sollte aber ich glaube wir alle haben unser bestmglichstes getan um vorbereitet zu sein und da geht einfach nicht mehr Jetzt heits nur noch dafr sorgen, dass wir am samstag fit, ruhig und fokusiert sind. Darauf kommts nmlich auch an;)


Das denk ich auch  :Smilie: 
In den letzten Tagen kann man sich nicht wirklich verbessern, ich will nur ein bisschen in bung bleiben und (im Idealfall  :Big Grin: ) an Selbstvertrauen gewinnen, wenn ich merke dass die Sachen langsam sitzen.
Was mich so nervt sind die Aufgaben beim Textverstndnis, da mach ich gerne mal nen Denkfehler oder kreuze statt "Aussagen I+II" nur "Aussage I". 
Und Schiss hab ich vor den Figuren, falls da wie in der Vergangenheit irgendwelche Volleyblle o dran kommen.
Naja aber wird schon!  :Big Grin:

----------


## acki123

Hey,
Hab mal ne Frage an die Leute, die sich mithilfe von Medgurus vorbereitet haben:
Bei Textverstndnis gibt es ja verschiedene Schwierigkeitsgrade (leicht- sehr schwer), 
was glaubt ihr welche Schwierigkeit hnelt denen in dem richtigen Test?
Danke schonmal :Grinnnss!:

----------


## -1234-

Oh Gott, bitte muntert mich auf... 
Ich habe bisher immer mit den OV gebt und hatte dort auch "relativ" gute Ergebnisse (Ich brauche vorraussichtlich "nur" 70%).
Heute habe ich diesen "freien TMS" von IFS (http://www.tms-onlinetest.de/index.php/) gemacht und meine Ergebnisse sind wirklich unter aller Sau  :Oh nee...:  Kann es sein, dass sie das absichtlich machen, damit ich ihr Kursprogramm buche, oder bin ich wirklich so schlecht?

----------


## Nina2408

> Oh Gott, bitte muntert mich auf... 
> Ich habe bisher immer mit den OV gebt und hatte dort auch "relativ" gute Ergebnisse (Ich brauche vorraussichtlich "nur" 70%).
> Heute habe ich diesen "freien TMS" von IFS (http://www.tms-onlinetest.de/index.php/) gemacht und meine Ergebnisse sind wirklich unter aller Sau  Kann es sein, dass sie das absichtlich machen, damit ich ihr Kursprogramm buche, oder bin ich wirklich so schlecht?



Da kann ich dir vollkommen zustimmen, habe auch im Internet nach kostenlosen bungen gesucht und hatte oft auch das Gefhl, die Betreiber der Seiten wollen uns nur Panik machen. Ich wrde mich absolut nicht verunsichern lassen von solchen Seiten.
Einmal habe ich sogar eine Aufgabe von quantitative und formale Probleme gelst, die man ohne die Bewegungsgleichungen gar nicht lsen konnte... und Formeln werden ja sicher im Test nicht abgefragt!

----------


## -1234-

> Da kann ich dir vollkommen zustimmen, habe auch im Internet nach kostenlosen bungen gesucht und hatte oft auch das Gefhl, die Betreiber der Seiten wollen uns nur Panik machen. Ich wrde mich absolut nicht verunsichern lassen von solchen Seiten.
> Einmal habe ich sogar eine Aufgabe von quantitative und formale Probleme gelst, die man ohne die Bewegungsgleichungen gar nicht lsen konnte... und Formeln werden ja sicher im Test nicht abgefragt!


Was mich richtig rgert ist, dass ich noch nicht einmal sehen kann welche Aufgaben ich angeblich falsch habe. Sonst knnte ich das einfach kontrollieren und wsste, wie gut/schlecht ich war. 
Danke, es tut gut zu hren, dass jemand hnlich denkt.  :Smilie: 

Hat noch jemand von euch solche Erfahrungen gemacht? Oder vielleicht auch gute?

----------


## Car.Ly

Ich hab den Test von IFS auch gemacht und htte es zwar geschafft aber nach angaben auch nur knapp. Darauf leg ich aber keinen Wert weil ich auch denke dass die halt ihre Kurse verkaufen wollen...

Und ich freu mich auch auf den richtigen Test. Ich fhl mich zwar schlecht, weil ich diese Woche nur pause mache, aber ich will am groen Tag ausgeruht sein  :hmmm...:

----------


## -1234-

Hat einer von euch Erfahrungen mit dem kostenlosen Test von Studymed gemacht? (https://www.studymed.eu/ems-vorbereitung)

----------


## Memento

> Hat einer von euch Erfahrungen mit dem kostenlosen Test von Studymed gemacht? (https://www.studymed.eu/ems-vorbereitung)


Ja die Aufgaben habe ich auch alle gemacht..ich war jetzt nicht soo begeistert. Ansich wrs toll, es gibt ja zu jeder Antwort auch gleich den Lsungsweg und die Erklrung. Aber die Fehler bei den Mustern fand ich bisweilen schon arg unaufflig :Hh?:  Auerdem waren ein paar der Texte beim GV mega lang grenzt schon fast an manche Texte aus Textverstndnis. Und kostenlos sind glaube ich nur 12 Aufgaben pro Aufgabengruppe :Grinnnss!:  Zum mal machen schadet es bestimmt nicht, aber ich frage mich auch manchmal echt ob diese kostenlosen Sachen nicht einen winzigen tick schwieriger gemacht werden um den frustrierten benden das Gefhl von Unfhigkeit zu geben. Dann meldet man sich ja verzweifelt bei all den Kursen an und kauft alle mglichen Bcher :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## ili96

> Seit heute morgen verspre ich ein leichtes Kribbeln, um nicht zu sagen etwas Nervositt! Wie siehts bei euch aus?


Ich raste gleich aus vor Nervositt  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
Nein ehrlich. Ich versuche, entspannt zu bleiben, aber irgendwie bin ich derbe nervs! 
Gerade Zweifel ich sogar daran, ob ich mathe gengend gelernt habe! Die aufgaben aus den Gurus kenne ich mittlerweile auswendig. Aber was mit neuen Aufgaben!? Werden die hnlich oder verkacken ich ?? Omg  :Big Grin:

----------


## -1234-

> Ja die Aufgaben habe ich auch alle gemacht..ich war jetzt nicht soo begeistert. Ansich wrs toll, es gibt ja zu jeder Antwort auch gleich den Lsungsweg und die Erklrung. Aber die Fehler bei den Mustern fand ich bisweilen schon arg unaufflig Auerdem waren ein paar der Texte beim GV mega lang grenzt schon fast an manche Texte aus Textverstndnis. Und kostenlos sind glaube ich nur 12 Aufgaben pro Aufgabengruppe Zum mal machen schadet es bestimmt nicht, aber ich frage mich auch manchmal echt ob diese kostenlosen Sachen nicht einen winzigen tick schwieriger gemacht werden um den frustrierten benden das Gefhl von Unfhigkeit zu geben. Dann meldet man sich ja verzweifelt bei all den Kursen an und kauft alle mglichen Bcher


Wre an sich natrlich ein geschicktes Testmodell! Ich glaube ich werde den morgen mal durcharbeiten und hoffentlich lasse ich mich nicht demotivieren  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Strandgutsammlerin

Ich habe auch so meine Erfahrungen  :Frown: 
Den ersten, den ich gemacht hab, hab ich richtig gut gemacht und jetzt klappt nichts mehr.. aber ich probiers aus, hab wahrscheinlich das Abi eh relativ gut  :Smilie: 
Es muss ja schlielich auch jemanden geben, der die unteren 60% auspolstert  :Smilie: 
Ich lass es einfach auf mich zukommen  :Smilie:

----------


## konsti89

> Oh Gott, bitte muntert mich auf... 
> Ich habe bisher immer mit den OV gebt und hatte dort auch "relativ" gute Ergebnisse (Ich brauche vorraussichtlich "nur" 70%).
> Heute habe ich diesen "freien TMS" von IFS (http://www.tms-onlinetest.de/index.php/) gemacht und meine Ergebnisse sind wirklich unter aller Sau  Kann es sein, dass sie das absichtlich machen, damit ich ihr Kursprogramm buche, oder bin ich wirklich so schlecht?



Da wrde ich wirklich gar nichts, aber auch wirklich berhaupt nichts drauf geben.
Wenn ich eins aus meinen Vorbereitungen mitnehme, dann ist es, dass diese kommerziellen Tests, bungen etc. pp absoluter Bldsinn sind und meinen Augen nicht notwendig sind fr eine gute Vorbereitung. Ich halte die grtenteils fr reine Abzocke.. Einzig das Vorbereitungsbuch der medgurus fand ich mit den vielen Tipps sehr hilfreich, aber deren Mathebuch fand ich zu nem groen Teil verwirrend.
Katastrophal, was fr Fehler ich in manchem bungsmaterial gefunden hab und auch von den Anforderungen her war das imho nicht sehr przise. Klar machen die das alles schwieriger, sonst knnten sies auch nicht verkaufen. Aber diese Geldmacherei finde ich sehr unschn, weil auch ganz eindeutig mit der Angst der Teilnehmer gespielt wird.

----------


## -1234-

> Ich habe auch so meine Erfahrungen 
> Den ersten, den ich gemacht hab, hab ich richtig gut gemacht und jetzt klappt nichts mehr.. aber ich probiers aus, hab wahrscheinlich das Abi eh relativ gut 
> Es muss ja schlielich auch jemanden geben, der die unteren 60% auspolstert 
> Ich lass es einfach auf mich zukommen


Ich hab ein Abi von 1,2 und z.B. in Regensburg gibt es schon einen Bonus von 0,4 auf 70% (korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege). Dementsprechend wrde mich so ein Ergebnis total glcklich machen  :Big Grin:

----------


## -1234-

> Da wrde ich wirklich gar nichts, aber auch wirklich berhaupt nichts drauf geben.
> Wenn ich eins aus meinen Vorbereitungen mitnehme, dann ist es, dass diese kommerziellen Tests, bungen etc. pp absoluter Bldsinn sind und meinen Augen nicht notwendig sind fr eine gute Vorbereitung. Ich halte die grtenteils fr reine Abzocke.. Einzig das Vorbereitungsbuch der medgurus fand ich mit den vielen Tipps sehr hilfreich, aber deren Mathebuch fand ich zu nem groen Teil verwirrend.
> Katastrophal, was fr Fehler ich in manchem bungsmaterial gefunden hab und auch von den Anforderungen her war das imho nicht sehr przise. Klar machen die das alles schwieriger, sonst knnten sies auch nicht verkaufen. Aber diese Geldmacherei finde ich sehr unschn, weil auch ganz eindeutig mit der Angst der Teilnehmer gespielt wird.


Danke fr die liebe Antwort! Das ist beruhigend  :Smilie:

----------


## konsti89

> Ich hab ein Abi von 1,2 und z.B. in Regensburg gibt es schon einen Bonus von 0,4 auf 70% (korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege). Dementsprechend wrde mich so ein Ergebnis total glcklich machen


Na dannnnn... Hast du doch keinen Grund zur Panik  :Big Grin: 
Glaube da gibts hier einige die bedeutend bessere Ergebnisse einfahren mssen um berhaupt die Chance auf nen Platz zu wahren.

----------


## Memento

> Wre an sich natrlich ein geschicktes Testmodell! Ich glaube ich werde den morgen mal durcharbeiten und hoffentlich lasse ich mich nicht demotivieren


Sorry hab mich geirrt :Big Grin:  Die simulation ist doch komplett mit 24 Aufgaben pro aufgabengruppe :Smilie:  Ich habe nur das Training gemacht da waren nur 12..

----------


## -1234-

> Na dannnnn... Hast du doch keinen Grund zur Panik 
> Glaube da gibts hier einige die bedeutend bessere Ergebnisse einfahren mssen um berhaupt die Chance auf nen Platz zu wahren.


Ja, ich hoffe, dass alles klappt und wir alle unseren Studienplatz bekommen  :Smilie:  Ich habe wirklich viel fr mein Abi gelernt und wenn das dann nicht reicht will ich meine verlorene Lebenszeit zurck!  :Big Grin:

----------


## konsti89

> Ja, ich hoffe, dass alles klappt und wir alle unseren Studienplatz bekommen  Ich habe wirklich viel fr mein Abi gelernt und wenn das dann nicht reicht will ich meine verlorene Lebenszeit zurck!


Mach dir mal keine Sorgen, du wirst schon deinen Platz kriegen  :Smilie:

----------


## -1234-

> Mach dir mal keine Sorgen, du wirst schon deinen Platz kriegen


Danke und ich versuche es haha  :Big Grin:

----------


## HopeDoc

Ich htte mal eine Frage, bezglich konz. Arbeiten.
Bei der Aufgabenstellung markiere z.B. jedes b vor einem d. Zhlt dies auch bei einem Zeilenbruch?

Beispiel bdbbbbddbbdbdb
            dbbbd.....
Msste man hier das b der letzten Zeile durchstreichen?  :Smilie: 

Danke schonmal im Voraus

----------


## konsti89

> Ich htte mal eine Frage, bezglich konz. Arbeiten.
> Bei der Aufgabenstellung markiere z.B. jedes b vor einem d. Zhlt dies auch bei einem Zeilenbruch?
> 
> Beispiel bdbbbbddbbdbdb
>             dbbbd.....
> Msste man hier das b der letzten Zeile durchstreichen? 
> 
> Danke schonmal im Voraus


Auf keinen Fall!
Jede Zeile ist quasi ein abgeschlossenes Kapitel im Test.

----------


## Will39

Man darf ja whrend eines Untertests nicht zum nchsten oder vorangegangenen Untertest umblttern. 
Aber wie sieht das bei den jeweiligen Aufgaben innerhalb eines Untertests aus? Darf ich bspw. bei Textverstndnis zuerst Text 4 bearbeiten und dann zurck blttern zu Text 1? Darf ich also innerhalb eines Untertests zwischen den Aufgaben hin und her "springen"?

----------


## sonne2

Zwischen den Aufgaben darfst du hin- und herspringen. Deshalb gehren sie ja zu einer Aufgabengruppe.  :Smilie:  Denn die Aufgaben sind ja nur auf der nchsten Seite, weil sie nicht alle auf dieselbe Seite passen, das ist ja eher Zufall als gewollt.  :Big Grin: 

Ich hoffe auch auf einen Prozentrang von ca. 70% und hoffe, dass es mit dem Abi von 1,3 hinhaut.. Naja, ich hab nur Angst vor dem Zeitlimit, denn damit hab ich immer Probleme, ich hab noch keine Aufgabengruppe mit einem kleinen Polster abgeschlossen.. Und ich das Fakten lernen macht mir Sorgen, weil man - glaube ich - wegen der Anspannung eher weniger merkfhig ist.

----------


## konsti89

> Zwischen den Aufgaben darfst du hin- und herspringen. Deshalb gehren sie ja zu einer Aufgabengruppe.  Denn die Aufgaben sind ja nur auf der nchsten Seite, weil sie nicht alle auf dieselbe Seite passen, das ist ja eher Zufall als gewollt. 
> 
> Ich hoffe auch auf einen Prozentrang von ca. 70% und hoffe, dass es mit dem Abi von 1,3 hinhaut.. Naja, ich hab nur Angst vor dem Zeitlimit, denn damit hab ich immer Probleme, ich hab noch keine Aufgabengruppe mit einem kleinen Polster abgeschlossen.. Und ich das Fakten lernen macht mir Sorgen, weil man - glaube ich - wegen der Anspannung eher weniger merkfhig ist.


Der Test ist ja auch so angelegt dass er unschaffbar ist. Ich sage mal dass es unmglich ist 100% der Aufgaben vernnftig zu bearbeiten.

----------


## sonne2

> Der Test ist ja auch so angelegt dass er unschaffbar ist. Ich sage mal dass es unmglich ist 100% der Aufgaben vernnftig zu bearbeiten.


Ja und das geht nicht in meinen Kopf rein.  :Big Grin:  Ich wei, dass es im Studium auch hufig solche Tests gibt, aber nicht einmal jede Aufgabe anstndig bearbeiten zu knnen, macht mich wahnsinnig. Und das sorgt dafr, dass ich dann auch die ersten Aufgaben verhauen knnte.
Naja, das beste hoffen. Wird schon werden.

----------


## Strandgutsammlerin

> Ja und das geht nicht in meinen Kopf rein.  Ich wei, dass es im Studium auch hufig solche Tests gibt, aber nicht einmal jede Aufgabe anstndig bearbeiten zu knnen, macht mich wahnsinnig. Und das sorgt dafr, dass ich dann auch die ersten Aufgaben verhauen knnte.
> Naja, das beste hoffen. Wird schon werden.


Geht mir genauso  :Smilie: 
Und wenns nichts wird, mach ich halt ne Ausbildung und hols so wieder rein  :Big Grin:  
Aber ich bin da optimistisch  :Smilie:

----------


## -1234-

> Geht mir genauso 
> Und wenns nichts wird, mach ich halt ne Ausbildung und hols so wieder rein  
> Aber ich bin da optimistisch


Das geht mir auch so  :Smilie:  Eine Ausbildung hat noch nie geschadet und wrde mir sicherlich auch Spa machen.

----------


## konsti89

Ich zwing mir grad nochmal ein paar Aufgaben rein, aber iwie machts wenig Sinn, ich kann mich kaum mehr konzentrieren.  :Big Grin:  
Aber das Gewissen muss ja beruhigt werden...  :bhh:

----------


## -1234-

Ich habe gerade den ersten Teil von den Studymed-Aufgaben bearbeitet und das Ergebnis ist viiiieeel besser als mein gestriges. Nur die Fehler in den Musteraufgaben sind wirklich arg klein  :Big Grin:

----------


## tms***

Sind eigentlich auch Leute hier, die wie ich nur eine Abschnitt von 1,9 haben und Zahnmedizin studieren wollen?

----------


## Medizinzombie

Noch drei Tage bis zum Test.Ich will gerne wohl noch bis dahin ben, allerdings versphre ich absolut keine Motivation mehr, da ich ja fast zwei Monate gelernt habe..Ich will einfach nur noch den blden Test schreiben  :Big Grin:

----------


## Greezi2510

Ich werd auch noch bis Freitag ben , aber wohl heute das letzte Mal Figuren und Fakten lernen  Die Motivation ist auch nicht mehr da , aber was tut man nicht alles gegen ein schlechtes Gewissen

----------


## konsti89

> Noch drei Tage bis zum Test.Ich will gerne wohl noch bis dahin ben, allerdings versphre ich absolut keine Motivation mehr, da ich ja fast zwei Monate gelernt habe..Ich will einfach nur noch den blden Test schreiben


Geht mir exakt genauso  :Big Grin: 
Null Motivation...

Aber Mathe muss ich mir nochmal ansehen :P

----------


## hannitschka

Hallo allerseits,
bin am Samstag in Freiburg vertreten und kann euch nur beipflichten: Motivation sinkt umgekehrt proportional zur Nervositt.  :Heul:

----------


## ili96

Beruhigt euch.
Wird schon schief gehen  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## hannitschka

Eine Frage hab ich noch:

Wie laufen bei euch denn die Konz. Sorg. Tests mit Zahlen? Sobald es um Summen oder Produkte geht, bin ich ein riesen Loser. Bei den klassischen db, pq, mw Tests komme ich easy bis bis Zeile 35-40, aber Zahlen..  :keule:  da knnt ich durchdrehen..

Wie siehts bei euch aus?

----------


## HopeDoc

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit dem von rechts nach links streichen aus(letzten Zeilen wechsel ich dann )? Ist ja legitim, so wie ich das verstanden hab ;)
Will nicht, dass ich darauf angesprochen werde und so Zeit verliere.
Geht bei mir zumindest schneller.

MFG HopeDoc

----------


## sonne2

Erlaubt ist das schon, aber kommt man nicht total durcheinander, wenn man z.B. nur jedes c markieren darf, wenn danach ein o kommt. Und wenn du dann von rechts nach links markierst, ist es ja umgekehrt und man darf nur jedes c markieren, wenn davor ein o kommt?  :Big Grin: 
Ein Problem ist nur, dass alle falsch oder nicht markierten Zeichen vor dem als allerletztes markiertes Zeichen als Fehler angerechnet werden. D.h. wenn du in Zeile 35 von rechts anfngst, dann die Zeit abluft und du nur zwei Zeichen markiert hast, gelten alle Zeichen davor in dieser Zeile als fehlmarkiert und gibt jeweils 1 Punkt Abzug. Hab ich's verstndlich ausgedrckt? :Big Grin: 

Also im Prinzip, wenn es dir so leicht fllt, mach's, aber in den letzten 30 Sekunden solltest du dich an die normale Leserichtung halten.

----------


## -1234-

Was strebt ihr denn alle so fr Ergebnisse an?  :Smilie:

----------


## Medizinzombie

Ich habe gerade mir nochmal ein bisschen den Matheteil im _Prpkurs_ angeschaut und die ein oder andere Aufgabe bearbeitet.Da ist mir allerdings eine Aufgabe aufgefallen, wo ich mir ziemlich sicher bin, dass diese in den Lsungen falsch angegeben ist und allgemein von den Antworten her falsch sein muss.Ich poste diese mal eben hier:

Aufgabe 88: Eine ziemlich konstante Ausscheidungsrate des Medikaments Lipomaflux erlaubt eine relativ zuverlssige Berechnung des Medikamentenspiegels eines Patienten.Wenn der Verdacht besteht, dass ein Patient ber 120mg vom Wirkstoff im Krper hat, darf der Patient noch kein Auto fahren.

*Die Ausscheidungsrate betrgt 20% pro Stunde.Nach wie vielen Stunden darf ein Patient nach einmaliger Gabe von 400mg frhstens wieder Auto fahren?*

A) Nach einer Stunde.
B) Nach drei Stunden.
C) Nach fnf Stunden.
D) Nach sieben Stunden.
E) Nach elf Stunden.

Laut der Lsungen soll D richtig sein.Aber wie soll das denn gehen, wenn schon nach fnf Stunden der komplette Wirkstoff ausgeschieden ist ?

----------


## -1234-

> Ich habe gerade mir nochmal ein bisschen den Matheteil im _Prpkurs_ angeschaut und die ein oder andere Aufgabe bearbeitet.Da ist mir allerdings eine Aufgabe aufgefallen, wo ich mir ziemlich sicher bin, dass diese in den Lsungen falsch angegeben ist und allgemein von den Antworten her falsch sein muss.Ich poste diese mal eben hier:
> 
> Aufgabe 88: Eine ziemlich konstante Ausscheidungsrate des Medikaments Lipomaflux erlaubt eine relativ zuverlssige Berechnung des Medikamentenspiegels eines Patienten.Wenn der Verdacht besteht, dass ein Patient ber 120mg vom Wirkstoff im Krper hat, darf der Patient noch kein Auto fahren.
> 
> *Die Ausscheidungsrate betrgt 20% pro Stunde.Nach wie vielen Stunden darf ein Patient nach einmaliger Gabe von 400mg frhstens wieder Auto fahren?*
> 
> A) Nach einer Stunde.
> B) Nach drei Stunden.
> C) Nach fnf Stunden.
> ...


Also ich komme gerade auch auf die gleiche Lsung wie du...

----------


## Lennart95

Hi Medizinzombie,

Es handelt sich bei der Aufgabe um einen exponentiellen Zerfall, nicht um eine Lineare Abnahme.
f(t) = 400*0,8^t
Stunde 0   400mg 
Stunde 1   320mg
Stunde 2   256mg
...            ...
Stunde 5   131,072mg
Stunde 6   104,8576mg
Stunde 7    88,88608mg

----------


## -1234-

> Hi Medizinzombie,
> 
> Es handelt sich bei der Aufgabe um einen exponentiellen Zerfall, nicht um eine Lineare Abnahme.
> f(t) = 400*0,8^t
> Stunde 0   400mg 
> Stunde 1   320mg
> Stunde 2   256mg
> ...            ...
> Stunde 5   131,072mg
> ...


Aber wenn die Grenze bei 120mg liegt, dann darf er doch schon nach 6 Stunden wieder Auto fahren? Das hatte ich zumindest auch raus...

----------


## -1234-

Oh Moment, "6 Stunden" steht ja gar nicht zur Auswahl  :Aufgepasst!:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Medizinzombie

Eben, und diese Antwortmglichkeit gibt es dort auch nicht.Wie seid ihr denn darauf gekommen, dass es sich um eine exponentielle Abnahme handelt ?

----------


## -1234-

> Eben, und diese Antwortmglichkeit gibt es dort auch nicht.Wie seid ihr denn darauf gekommen, dass es sich um eine exponentielle Abnahme handelt ?


Es wird ja 20% pro Stunde abgebaut. Das heit nach einer Stunde sind noch 400*0,8 = 320mg brig.
Von diesen werden wiederrum 20% abgebaut --> 320*0,8 = 256 usw. Also beziehen sich die 20% immer auf den vorherigen Wert. 

Wenn du das ganze jetzt in eine Formel packen wrdest httest du: "Restbestand" = 400*0,8^t, wobei t die Anzahl der vergangenen Stunden wre. Aber ehrlich gesagt wrde ich diese Aufgabe einfach durch Ausprobieren lsen, dh. so oft weiterrechnen, bis der Wert eben < 120 ist. Das ist er zwar schon nach 6 Stunden, aber da das nicht zur Auswahl steht ist die Antwort 7 Stunden.  :Smilie: 

Hier nochmal kurz in Zahlen wie ich gerechnet habe:
400*0,8 = 320
320*0,8 = 256
256*0,8 = 205 (gerundet)
205*0,8 = 164
205*0,8 = 131
131*0,8 = 105

Alle Angaben ohne Gewhr!  :Big Grin:

----------


## skalpellbitte

Ich be erst seit 2 Tagen fr den TMS und hab jetzt mal die Originalversion I gemacht.
Ergebnisse:

Muster lernen: 16/24
Med-nat.-Grundverstndnis: 20/24
Schlauchfiguren: 17/24
Quantitative + formale Probleme: 13/24 ( :Big Grin: )
Textverstndnis: 21/24
Figuren lernen: 21/24
Fakten lernen: 21/24
Diagramme und Tabellen: 21/24

Luft doch ganz gut - wenn man bedenkt, dass ich mich erst seit 2 Tagen damit befasse!
Bis auf den Mathe/Physikteil...
Hat da jemand irgendwelche Tipps?

----------


## Medizinzombie

@-1234- Ja, da hast du recht.Zumal ja auch in der Aufgabe stand, dass der Wert konstant ist.Und demnach hat man ja einen konstanten Faktor, woraus man eine exponentielle Abnahme erschlieen kann.Vielen Dank fr deine Antwort und fr die Rechnungen!

@skalpellbitte  Wenn du so ein Ergebnis im richtigen Test erzielst, dann wirst du wohl zu den ziemlich besten gehren.Also bei dem Matheteil kann man sich eventuell nochmal gewisse Grundrechenarten genauer ansehen.Darunter ist es auch hilfreich, sich nochmal schriftliche Multiplikation und Division anzusehen.Ich muss dazusagen, dass ich aufgrund des vermehrten Einsatzes des Taschenrechners in der Schule, nicht mehr schriftlich multiplizieren und dividieren konnte  :Big Grin:  Also es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, dass nochmal auzufrischen.Ansonsten gibt es auf Youtube noch ganz gute Videos, die sich mit TMS spezifischen Matheaufgaben auseinandersetzen.Und ansonsten kann man denke ich hier im Forum nochmal Dinge ansprechen.Klappt ja hier ganz gut!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Slumdog_Skillionaire

> Ich be erst seit 2 Tagen fr den TMS und hab jetzt mal die Originalversion I gemacht.
> 
> Luft doch ganz gut - wenn man bedenkt, dass ich mich erst seit 2 Tagen damit befasse!



Ja sieht sehr gut, du musst nur noch die Einstreuaufgaben abziehen um dein tatschliches Ergebnis zu sehn.

Und bei Fakten bzw. Figuren lernen gibt es doch nur 20 Fragen/Figuren, wie kannst du da jeweils 21 Pkt erreicht haben?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nilorak

> Ich be erst seit 2 Tagen fr den TMS und hab jetzt mal die Originalversion I gemacht.
> Ergebnisse:
> 
> Muster lernen: 16/24
> Med-nat.-Grundverstndnis: 20/24
> Schlauchfiguren: 17/24
> Quantitative + formale Probleme: 13/24 ()
> Textverstndnis: 21/24
> Figuren lernen: 21/24
> ...


Figuren und Fakten jeweils 21? Sicher? ;)

----------


## skalpellbitte

Ups, es sind 17/20, mir ist da gerade beim Tippen wohl ein Denkfehler unterlaufen  :Big Grin:  

@Medizinzombie
Ja, das mit den Grundrechenarten ist echt so ne Sache... 
Bruch- und Potenzrechnen klappt noch, aber alles, was "einfacher" ist, hat in den letzten Jahren mein Taschenrechner gemacht.
In der Oberstufe hatte ich 15 Punkte in Mathe. Schon jmmerlich, dass man einfache Mathematik so einfach verlernt kann, aber alle mglichen Rechnungen der Analysis und Linearen Algebra beherrscht  :Big Grin:

----------


## .fusselchen.

Ich htte auch noch ein Problem mit einer Matheaufgabe, bei der ich einfach nicht auf die Lsung komme  :grrrr....: 

Der hhere Preis einer CD von ca. 32 € - gegenber einer LP mit ca. 18 € - wird hufig mit ihrer lngeren Spieldauer von durchschnittlich 65 Minuten gegenber 40 Minuten bei der LP gerechtfertigt.
Um wieviel Prozent ist also eine CD - unter Bercksichtigung des Preis- Leistungsverhltnisses - trotzdem teurer als eine LP?

Als Lsung soll 9,4 % rauskommen, aber ich steh irgendwie total auf dem Schlauch.  :Wand: 
Vielleicht hat hier ja jemand eine idee, wre super  :Smilie:

----------


## sonne2

> In der Oberstufe hatte ich 15 Punkte in Mathe. Schon jmmerlich, dass man einfache Mathematik so einfach verlernt kann, aber alle mglichen Rechnungen der Analysis und Linearen Algebra beherrscht


Geht mir hnlich, hatte in Mathe in den Zeugnissen immer 13/14 Punkte und habe eigentlich bei den Aufgaben auf viele Punkte gesetzt, hatte dann aber auch nur 15/24.

Hab auch am Wochenende zum ersten Mal die OV1 gemacht und habe berall hnliche Punktzahlen wie du. Nur bei Figuren merken (Fakten hat komischerweise super geklappt) hatte ich nur 7/20. Wie konntest du dir diese Kndel so gut einprgen, dass du 17/20 richtig hast? Irgendwelche Tipps?  :Smilie:

----------


## HopeDoc

Zuerst musst du das Preis/Leistungsverhltnis bilden: 32/65 und 18/40 Nun wird gekrzt : 32/65 wre ungefhr 1/2 und das andere 9/20. Nun wird ja nach einem Verhltnis der LP und der CD gefragt also mssen die 2 Werte miteinander verglichen werden.

1/2* Kehrwert aus 9/20, da man CD/LP teilt. Als Ergebnis kriegt man 1.1111... Nun rechnet man das in Prozent um (1,11-1)*100%=11,1% Jetzt kann man gucken welcher Wert dem am Nchsten kommt. ==> 9,4

Rechnet man mit 32/65 kommt als Ergebnis genau 9,4 raus.

PS: korrigiert mich,wenn ich falsch liege^^


(Grade selbst berrascht von mir , halte Mathe ja fr Hexenwerk =) )

----------


## -1234-

> Geht mir hnlich, hatte in Mathe in den Zeugnissen immer 13/14 Punkte und habe eigentlich bei den Aufgaben auf viele Punkte gesetzt, hatte dann aber auch nur 15/24.
> 
> Hab auch am Wochenende zum ersten Mal die OV1 gemacht und habe berall hnliche Punktzahlen wie du. Nur bei Figuren merken (Fakten hat komischerweise super geklappt) hatte ich nur 7/20. Wie konntest du dir diese Kndel so gut einprgen, dass du 17/20 richtig hast? Irgendwelche Tipps?


Bei mir ist es genau anders herum  :Big Grin:  Figuen lernen klappt ohne Probleme, ich habe meistens so um die 18/20, aber beim Fakten lernen nur 10... Auch wenn ich versuche mir Geschichten dazu zu berlegen  :Frown:

----------


## HopeDoc

Versuch dir skurrile Kurzgeschichten auszudenken, je skuriler desto besser ;)
Augenentzndung wird bei mir zu jmd. der ne brennende Suppe voller Augpfel isst.
Bei Mandelentzndung sind es Flambierte Mandeln :P
Oder nen Kranfhrer,der wegen nem Herzinfarkt vom Kran aus 20m fllt.

Je mehr du das bst, desto leichter fallen dir die Geschichte ein, hnlich wie bei den Figuren.

Hoffe ich konnte dir wenigstens ein bisschen helfen ^^

----------


## -1234-

> Versuch dir skurrile Kurzgeschichten auszudenken, je skuriler desto besser ;)
> Augenentzndung wird bei mir zu jmd. der ne brennende Suppe voller Augpfel isst.
> Bei Mandelentzndung sind es Flambierte Mandeln :P
> Oder nen Kranfhrer,der wegen nem Herzinfarkt vom Kran aus 20m fllt.
> 
> Je mehr du das bst, desto leichter fallen dir die Geschichte ein, hnlich wie bei den Figuren.
> 
> Hoffe ich konnte dir wenigstens ein bisschen helfen ^^


Danke, ich versuche das mal  :Smilie:  Naja viel ben werde ich bis Samstag vermutlich nicht mehr knnen  :Big Grin:

----------


## sainab95

Hey Leute :Smilie: , 
Wie siehts bei euch mit den relativ schwieriger einprgsameren Figuren aus? Schaffst ihr da auch so um die 18-20? (z.B die letzten Seiten von Medgurus)

----------


## skalpellbitte

> Nur bei Figuren merken (Fakten hat komischerweise super geklappt) hatte ich nur 7/20. Wie konntest du dir diese Kndel so gut einprgen, dass du 17/20 richtig hast? Irgendwelche Tipps?


Ich guck mir zuerst immer die Auenform der Figuren an und ordne sie dann einem Objekt zu. Um mal Beispiele aus der OVI zu nennen:
Nummer 121) und 124) sind bei mir Vgel, wobei 121 einen Schnabel und 124 eine Kappe trgt. 
Und Nummer 132) hab ich mir sofort als Theaterbhne eingeprgt, die weien Teile waren der Vorhang und das Dunkle dann der "Bhnenraum".
Dann gab es bei der OVI noch eine Menge "Donuts", also Figuren, die innen ein "Loch" hatten, falls das verstndlich ist. 
Ich sehe mir also immer erst die Figuren Form an und dann gucke ich, was der schwarze Teil bedeuten knnte. Sich die schwarzen Stellen im Sinne von oben, unten, links, rechts zu merken klappt bei mir nicht, ich integriere sie immer in die Figur  :Smilie:  

Und beim Figuren lernen benutze ich zum einen Alliterationen (z.B. Herr Fritzner -> Furunkel), aber auch verrckte Geschichten (z.B. Landwirt liegt mit Hautkrebs auf der Intensiv, weil er sein Obst mit giftigen Pestiziden bespritzt hat. Herr Bleibtreu war also kein Bio-Bauer (B-Alliterationen))  :Big Grin:

----------


## philippd

Blde Frage zum Umformen nach x aber ich komme einfach nicht drauf!

z= x-y/x*y

angegebenes Ergebnis: x= y/1-y*z

----------


## sonne2

Vielen Dank!!

----------


## sonne2

> Blde Frage zum Umformen nach x aber ich komme einfach nicht drauf!
> 
> z= x-y/x*y
> 
> angegebenes Ergebnis: x= y/1-y*z


Erst beide Seiten *y rechnen. -> z*y=x-y/x
Dann muss nur noch das y rechts weg. Dazu den Bruch umschreiben. -> z*y=(x/x)-(y/x) -> z*y=1-(y/x)
Jetzt soll die 1 noch auf die andere Seite. -> (z*y)+(y/x)=1 -> y/x=1-z*y
So und jetzt *x: y=x*(1-y*z)
Und schlielich geteilt durch das ganze Zeug rechts. -> x=y/1-y*z

Vielleicht war's ein bisschen zu ausfhrlich, aber ich kann es mir schwer vorstellen in der "Computer-Form" im Gegensatz zu echten Bruchstrichen. Der Knackpunkt liegt meiner Meinung nach dabei, dass man auf das Umschreiben des Bruches kommen muss, um x/x=1 zu erhalten.

----------


## Lennart96

> Hey Leute, 
> Wie siehts bei euch mit den relativ schwieriger einprgsameren Figuren aus? Schaffst ihr da auch so um die 18-20? (z.B die letzten Seiten von Medgurus)


Hey Sainab,

Bei mir sind die Scores so runter gegangen, normal schaffe ich immer 19 oder 20. Im Test 21 hatte ich 11; 22: 13; 23: 17. Test 24 ist der letzte , den mache ich damit ich im Test nicht durcheinander komme. Man muss die schweren ben und dann wird das langsam besser, es ist aber hammer schwer. Mal sehen wie es im richtigen Test wird ;)

Was mir immer hilft, ist,  an die gewaltttigsten, sexuellsten und ekeligsten Sachen zu denken. Ich habe den Satz: habt keine Angst euch gewaltttige und  sexuelle Vorstellungen zu machen" sehr ernst genommen. Seit dem luft das bei mir wirklich gut.

----------


## philippd

> Erst beide Seiten *y rechnen. -> z*y=x-y/x
> Dann muss nur noch das y rechts weg. Dazu den Bruch umschreiben. -> z*y=(x/x)-(y/x) -> z*y=1-(y/x)
> Jetzt soll die 1 noch auf die andere Seite. -> (z*y)+(y/x)=1 -> y/x=1-z*y
> So und jetzt *x: y=x*(1-y*z)
> Und schlielich geteilt durch das ganze Zeug rechts. -> x=y/1-y*z
> 
> Vielleicht war's ein bisschen zu ausfhrlich, aber ich kann es mir schwer vorstellen in der "Computer-Form" im Gegensatz zu echten Bruchstrichen. Der Knackpunkt liegt meiner Meinung nach dabei, dass man auf das Umschreiben des Bruches kommen muss, um x/x=1 zu erhalten.


Vielen Dank!
Ja, ich dachte die ganze Zeit x-y/x wrde zu -y/1 gekrzt, habe komplett vergessen, dass man es so geschickt trennen kann  :Smilie:

----------


## medigirl18

> Ist es sinnvoller, direkt auf dem Antwortbogen zu markieren oder erst am Schluss?





> Definitiv direkt! Am Ende hast du keine Zeit mehr, die sind da ziemlich streng, und platzabhngig auch sehr schnell neben dir.



Das mit dem direkt kreuzen habe ich jetzt nicht verstanden... ich dachte ich kann (auch wenn die Zeit eines Untertests schon rum ist) weiterkreuzen ?! :O 

Oder war damit gemeint, dass man am Ende-Ende (also wenn der komplette Test fertig ist) nicht mehr kreuzen darf?

----------


## sonne2

> Vielen Dank!
> Ja, ich dachte die ganze Zeit x-y/x wrde zu -y/1 gekrzt, habe komplett vergessen, dass man es so geschickt trennen kann


Das wre nur erlaubt wenn es x*y/x wre, aber da es sich um eine Subtraktion handelt, sind es zwei verschiedene Rechenglieder, ich hab aber noch eine schnellere Mglichkeit gefunden.

z*y=x-y/x einfach direkt so trennen. -> z*y=x/x-y/x -> z*y=1-y/x; so ist man viel schneller bei dieser Form.

----------


## sonne2

> Das mit dem direkt kreuzen habe ich jetzt nicht verstanden... ich dachte ich kann (auch wenn die Zeit eines Untertests schon rum ist) weiterkreuzen ?! :O 
> 
> Oder war damit gemeint, dass man am Ende-Ende (also wenn der komplette Test fertig ist) nicht mehr kreuzen darf?


Du darfst schon (bis zur Mittagspause auf jeden Fall) noch ankreuzen, aber du darfst eben das Aufgabenheft nicht mehr zurckblttern. Wenn du also alles auf dem Aufgabenblatt markiert hast, die Zeit abluft und du hast noch nicht am Antwortbogen markiert, darfst du nicht mehr zurckblttern, wenn die nchste Aufgabengruppe bearbeitet wird. D.h. dann darfst du nur noch raten! Das wre natrlich unglaublich schade, wenn du alle Antworten auf dem Aufgabenblatt hast, aber sie nicht bertragen kannst. Deshalb ist es logisch, gleich auf dem "offiziellen" Papier zu markieren (man hat eh nie die Zeit, nochmal alle Antworten zu berprfen).  :Smilie:

----------


## medigirl18

Vielen Dank. Hast mir auch schon meine andere Frage damit beantwortet. Ich markiere nmlich IMMER wenn ich mir unsicher bin zwei oder eben mehrere Antworten und falls dann keine Zeit mehr bleibt, markiere ich am Anfang des nchsten Tests schnell noch nach der 50:50 Methode.
 Aber wenn ich eh nur auf dem Untertest markieren kann, bringt es mir ja im Nachhinein, wenn der Untertest zu Ende ist, nichts mehr...  :Frown: 

Ich bin die ganze Zeit davon ausgegangen, dass es ein separates Konzeptpapier gibt. Aber wenn das "Konzeptpapier" der Untertest selbst ist, macht es natrlich Sinn sofort zu kreuzen.

----------


## Sport96

Hallo,
ich habe auch noch eine Frage. Wenn bei Med.Nat.Gv/Diagramme/Textverstndnis gefragt wird, welche Aussage sich NICHT ableiten lsst, wird dann das nicht so schn unterstrichen wie z.B in den OV's?
Auerdem noch eine inhaltliche Frage. Wenn im Text steht Stoff A beeinflusst Stoff B und Stoff B beeinflusst Stoff,anschlieend wird gefragt was passiert wenn ich Stoff A in den Krper gebe. 
In den Antwortmglichkeiten steht Stoff C wird beeinflusst (z.B Konzentrationserhhung).
Ist diese Aussage dann als richtig zu markieren? Stoff C wird zwar beeinflusst, allerdings indirekt. Im Endeffekt frage ich mich ob ein direkter kausaler Zusammenhang bestehen muss, oder ob auch ein Zusammenhang ber "mehrere Stationen" als richtig gewertet werden kann.

----------


## Sport96

*Stoff B beeinflusst Stoff C

----------


## konsti89

> Du darfst schon (bis zur Mittagspause auf jeden Fall) noch ankreuzen, aber du darfst eben das Aufgabenheft nicht mehr zurckblttern. Wenn du also alles auf dem Aufgabenblatt markiert hast, die Zeit abluft und du hast noch nicht am Antwortbogen markiert, darfst du nicht mehr zurckblttern, wenn die nchste Aufgabengruppe bearbeitet wird. D.h. dann darfst du nur noch raten! Das wre natrlich unglaublich schade, wenn du alle Antworten auf dem Aufgabenblatt hast, aber sie nicht bertragen kannst. Deshalb ist es logisch, gleich auf dem "offiziellen" Papier zu markieren (man hat eh nie die Zeit, nochmal alle Antworten zu berprfen).


Naja bis zur Mittagspause stimmt nicht ganz.. Soweit ich wei werden die Antwortbgen vor dem Konzentrationstest bereits eingesammelt.

----------


## axeli

@sport96 ich wrde die Aussage dann als richtig markieren, auch wenn das kein direkter Zusammenhang ist. Bei den medguru aufgaben sind hinten Fragen die genau sowas abfragen  :Big Grin: 

wrdet ihr heute nochmal Figuren und Fakten lernen oder ist das wohl zu kurzfristig vor dem test? Ich hab Angst das ich dann alles durcheinander werfe  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pheppo

Ich lerne heute das letzte Mal Figuren und Fakten. Langsam werde ich auch richtig nervs  :Frown: 

Hab brigens die Testversion von MediTrain gemacht und kam auch auf deutlich weniger Punkte (108) als in den OV.

----------


## konsti89

> Langsam werde ich auch richtig nervs


Ich auch man... Sitze in der bib und kriege nix mehr hin.. Bin schon voll im Tunnel.

Eigentlich msste ich nochmal ne runde beten gehen fr Samstag.  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Kaddika

> Langsam werde ich auch richtig nervs


Hier, ich auch.  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Lennart96

Ich habe das gleiche Gefhl... Morgen erstmal Mathe berstehen und dann gleich zur Erholung den TMS am Samstag  :Frown: 

An dich Pheppo, mein Score ist bei der Meditrain um >30 Punkte runter gegangen im Vergleich zur OV. Ich hatte knapp >120. Aber alle Vortust bringen ja nichts, was wirklich zhlt ist Samstag !

----------


## sonne2

Habe heute den Vormittagsteil der OV2 gemacht und will morgen noch den Nachmittagsteil anschlieen (ebenfalls nach dem Mathe Abi juhu  :Big Grin: )
War bei den ersten vier Untertests wesentlich besser als bei der OV1 (dreimal 19/24 und einmal 17/24), nur beim Konzentrationstest hab ich total versagt. Da musste man alle "b"s ankreuzen, die insgesamt zwei Querstriche darber/ darunter haben, ich kam nur bis Zeile 25 und hatte viele Fehlmarkierungen, also nur einen Rohwert von 188/400 (OV1 waren es 363!).

Habt ihr alle bei den anderen bungsaufgaben schlechtere Punktzahlen als bei den OV erreicht? Und wo ordnet sich der reale Test ein (falls man das irgendwie sagen kann)?

----------


## Pheppo

Ich habe mal den 2015er TMS Thread durchforstet, da war es wohl unterschiedlich. Wo sich alle einig waren, waren die "netten" gleich aussehenden Fakten. Im Endeffekt glaube ich aber, dass es einerseits persnliche Ansichtssache ist und andererseits werden wir es in 48h (fuck, ist das nah..) genau wissen, was uns erwartet hat  ::-oopss: 

Danke Lennart, das beruhigt etwas.. Habe heut auch die 1. OV gemacht (hatte ich mir extra aufgehoben fr den Finalen Testtag) und ohne konzentriertes Arbeiten 141 Punkte (obwohl ich bedauerlicherweise vor allem bei eigentlich einfachen Figuren am meisten daneben lag). Wenn ich nur ansatzweise mit konzentrierten Arbeiten in die Nhe von solchen Punktzahlen kommen wrde, wre ich mehr als happy  ::-oopss: 

Achja: Allen Abiturienten viel Glck morgen ;) Ihr macht das!

----------


## medigirl18

> Uhren, Wecker, Stoppuhren – jeweils nur ohne Rechnerfunktion und Tonalarm





> Beachten Sie bitte, dass Begleitpersonen keinen Zutritt zu den Testlokalen haben!



Nur um sicher zu gehen: Darf ich eine Uhr mitnehmen, die eine Weckerfunktion mit Ton hat? Ich schalte den Ton natrlich ab!!!
Oder muss das eine Uhr sein, die GAR KEINEN Ton von sich gibt/geben knnte? Ich habe nmlich ne digitale Armbanduhr mit Weckerfunktion(also Ton). (Eine Casio-Uhr. Kennt ihr vielleicht ?!)
Den Wecker kann ich aber selbstverstndlich abschalten. Aber erlauben die so etwas? Oder ist das schon zu riskant fr die ? Denn dann verstehe ich nicht so ganz, was die sich sonst unter einem "Wecker" vorstellen...Wecker ohne Ton? 

Zu den Begleitpersonen. Ist mit "Testlokal" der Testsaal an sich gemeint? Oder drfen sich die Begleitpersonen noch nicht einmal im Gebude aufhalten? 

Und noch eine blde, banale Frage. Ich werde mein Essen in ner durchsichtigen Tupperbox mitnehmen. Das gleiche wollte ich mit den restlichen Utensilien(Stifte, Taschentcher, Ohropax, Medikamente etc.) machen. All das in eine zweite Box. 
Darf man doch oder ? Oder wollen die das alles getrennt in einzelnen Tten/Behltern?

 :Smilie:

----------


## ili96

Hallo....

Da ich gerade Zweifel hege.
Eine frage: htte man mit 70-80% und DN 1,9 berhaupt eine Chance, Zahnmedizin zu studieren?

Danke

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Hallo....
> 
> Da ich gerade Zweifel hege.
> Eine frage: htte man mit 70-80% und DN 1,9 berhaupt eine Chance, Zahnmedizin zu studieren?
> 
> Danke


Mit Zahnis kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus, aber:
Du wrst mit PR = 80 letztes Jahr sicher in Erlangen und Frankfurt (gute Chancen auch noch dieses Jahr), schtzungsweise Halle drin gewesen, evtl in Kiel. Schtzungsweise in Ulm auch noch mit Notenquivalent 1,4, was schtzungsweise PR 77-79 ist.

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Nur um sicher zu gehen: Darf ich eine Uhr mitnehmen, die eine Weckerfunktion mit Ton hat? Ich schalte den Ton natrlich ab!!!


 Wenn er leise ist und nicht tickt.



> Oder muss das eine Uhr sein, die GAR KEINEN Ton von sich gibt/geben knnte? Ich habe nmlich ne digitale Armbanduhr mit Weckerfunktion(also Ton).


 Wenn sie nicht tickt und piept.



> Den Wecker kann ich aber selbstverstndlich abschalten. Aber erlauben die so etwas? Oder ist das schon zu riskant fr die ? Denn dann verstehe ich nicht so ganz, was die sich sonst unter einem "Wecker" vorstellen...Wecker ohne Ton?


Ja ich hatte so eine Blink-Uhr  :Grinnnss!: .
Aber Armbanduhren sind wirklich in Ordnung, sie kontrollieren auch eure Uhren nicht.

----------


## medigirl18

okidoki danke! dann nehme ich die Uhr mal mit. Digital ist mir nmlich lieber als ne Analoguhr.

@Sternchenhase 
Weit du vielleicht noch etwas zu den Begleitpersonen? Ich mache den Test in einer groen Stadthalle. 
Im Gebude ist also gengend Platz (ich glaube es gibt sogar ein kleines Restaurant). Drfen sich die Begleitpersonen noch nicht einmal irgendwo auf eine Treppe oder so setzen? :O

----------


## Sport96

Ist eigentlich ein  ganzer Text mit seinen 6 Fragen "eingestreut" oder sind es zu jedem Text eine Frage

----------


## Hanna_22

@sport96 du bekommst 4 Texte und dazu dann jeweils 6 Fragen bei textverstndnis, bei med.-nat.- grundverstndnis zu jedem kleinen Text eine Frage.

----------


## philippd

> Ist eigentlich ein  ganzer Text mit seinen 6 Fragen "eingestreut" oder sind es zu jedem Text eine Frage


Habe schon einmal gehrt, dass ein Text nicht gewertet wird, finde aber in der Broschre auch keine Infos

----------


## Sport96

> Habe schon einmal gehrt, dass ein Text nicht gewertet wird, finde aber in der Broschre auch keine Infos


okay. Wrde mich ber andere Meinungen freuen  :Smilie:

----------


## Greezi2510

Ja , immer ein kompletter Text fliegt aus der Wertung

----------


## Strandgutsammlerin

Ich werde wahrscheinlich krankheitsbedingt leider doch nicht teilnehmen knnen, reicht es dann, wenn ich einfach nicht komme, oder muss ich einen Atest vorlegen?
Sehr schade, aber ich werde es nchstes Jahr auf jeden Fall nochmal versuchen  :Smilie: 
Drcke allen diesjhrigen Teilnehmern die Daumen  :Smilie:

----------


## Endroo

In der Einladung steht, dass es reicht, wenn du einfach nicht erscheinst.  :Smilie: 
Du musst dich nchstes Jahr dann einfach nochmal anmelden und die Gebhr bezahlen.
Vielen Dank  :Smilie:

----------


## Sternchenhase

> @Sternchenhase 
> Weit du vielleicht noch etwas zu den Begleitpersonen? Ich mache den Test in einer groen Stadthalle. 
> Im Gebude ist also gengend Platz (ich glaube es gibt sogar ein kleines Restaurant). Drfen sich die Begleitpersonen noch nicht einmal irgendwo auf eine Treppe oder so setzen? :O


Normalerweise hast du einen Vorraum (zu einem solchem wrde ich auch das Restaurant zhlen), in dem ihr "eincheckt" und eure Klebzettel mit euerer TMS-Nummer drauf bekommt. Da durfte sich aufhalten wer wollte. Nur um in den Saal selber reinzukommen, musste man eine gltige TMS-Einladung und seinen Ausweis vorzeigen.

----------


## philippd

Bin gerade auf die TMS Seite fr die Testaufsichten gestolpert (leider nicht der diesjhrige Test dabei  :Stick Out Tongue:  )

In diesem Schulungsvideo wird ganz gut nochmal der Ablauf dargestellt:

https://tms.dmed.uni-heidelberg.de/TA-Film/index.php

Und noch eine sehr ausfhrliche Broschre, was erlaubt ist usw.

https://tms.dmed.uni-heidelberg.de/d...nformation.pdf

----------


## Sport96

Das Video ist ja schon fast auf hollywoodniveau! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## konsti89

So Leute, heute nur chillen und frh ins Bett  ::-winky: 

Morgen gehts ab!  :Friedenstaube:

----------


## Beezyy

> Hallo allerseits,
> bin am Samstag in Freiburg vertreten und kann euch nur beipflichten: Motivation sinkt umgekehrt proportional zur Nervositt.



Cool, bin auch in Freiburg  :Smilie:

----------


## sonne2

Mit diesen ganzen Aufklebern und Etiketten, wird das nochmal erklrt? :Big Grin:

----------


## sonne2

"Die Testteilnehmer erhalten am Nachmittag kein separates Konzeptpapier. Notizen und Skizzen im Testheft „Nachmittag“ sind erlaubt!"

Da steht hier so explizit, im Vormittagstestheft darf aber schon auch kritzeln wie ich will oder?!

Und was soll das eigentlich, dass man keine Bleistifte benutzen darf fr Notizen o.? Oder kein Mppchen.. finde das schon etwas bertrieben

----------


## Medizinzombie

So liebe Leute, heute besser nochmal chillen und frh in's Bett oder besser nochmal die ein oder andere bung machen ?

----------


## McLaren422

ich mach brigens doch nicht mit. Es ist zu viel dazwischen gekommen und es wrde keinen Sinn machen, mit halbherziger Vorbereitung da rein zu gehen und nachher zu verkacken. Ich werde den TMS vllt 2017 machen (sofern ich bis dahin noch keinen Studienplatz habe).

Viel Glck an alle morgen! Bin froh, nicht mitmachen zu mssen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Arrhythmie

Frh ins Bett.

----------


## tennisliebe23

Hallo ich schreibe morgen auch den TMS in Dachau. Ich habe so einen Kurs bei meditrain gemacht und da wurde gesagt, dass bei den Konzentrationstest meistens abwechselnd Figuren und Buchstaben oder so sind. Letztes Jahr war wohl yin und yang. Irgendwer eine Vermutung was dieses Jahr drankommen knnte?

----------


## Btl066

Ich htte 2 Fragen: 
1) Wird man whrend des Tests eigentlich zu sehr gestrt von den anderen Teilnehmern, weil anscheinend sind es ja groe Sle in denen man den Test macht. Man knnte leicht abgelenkt werden. 
Und wenn man zB. Von jemanden gestrt wird.. Soll man das einer Aufsichtsperson sagen ? 
2) Hat jeder ein Einzeltisch oder sitzen mehrere zusammen ? Ich meine wegen dem Engwerden. Das kann ich gar nicht haben :s

----------


## Medizinzombie

Soweit ich wei, achten die Testleiter und Aufpasser sehr darauf, dass die Lrmbelstigung stark reduziert wird.Die werden diejenige Person sehr wahrscheinlich ermahnen.Zum zweiten Punkt: Ich denke mal, dass man gengen Platz haben wird.Man wird ja extra bestimmten Blcken zugeteilt, sodass denke ich auch gengend Platz gewhrleistet wird

----------


## Senseless1

Ich werde den Test morgen auch in Freiburg antreten. Wei vielleicht jemand, wie viele Teilnehmer ca. den Test morgen ebenfalls in Freiburg ablegen werden?

----------


## ehemaliger User_14112016_1

Hey Leute, wir haben es fast geschafft ... Wnsche euch allen viel
Glck! Ich hoffe wir erreichen das was wir uns ersehnen und wofr wir hart gearbeitet haben !! Hab noch ne kurze Frage, um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen  :Grinnnss!:  


"Achten Sie bitte ferner darauf, dass Sie nach Ablauf der eigentlichen Bearbeitungszeit keinen Blick mehr in die Aufgaben werfen drfen. Nur ein Markieren nach Zufall ist dann noch erlaubt. "


Heit das, ich darf nachdem die Zeit abgelaufen ist, noch einfach raten und kreuzen ? Oder muss ich das noch in der bearbeitungszeit machen, weil die sammeln ja die Zettel ein nach jedem Test oder ?

----------


## medigirl18

also so wie ich das verstanden habe, wird nicht nach jedem Test eingesammelt. Man erhlt ja Hefte und nicht nur einzelne Untertests. Nur nach Fakten und Figuren lernen wird glaube ich direkt eingesammelt, da man ja sonst nachgucken knnte ;)

Ich bin mir aber nur noch nicht sicher, ob als Konzeptpapier das Heft an sich gemeint ist oder ein separates Konzeptpapier. Denn sonst kannst du nach Ablauf der Zeit NUR noch raten und nicht mehr auf deine gemachten Notizen bzw Anmerkungen zurckgreifen.

 Aber um deine Frage zu beantworten: Du kannst auch nach der Bearbeitungszeit raten und Kreuze setzen. Kann ja auch schlecht kontrolliert werden wo du wann deine Kreuze setzt. Hoffe du verstehst was ich meine  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_14112016_1

> also so wie ich das verstanden habe, wird nicht nach jedem Test eingesammelt. Man erhlt ja Hefte und nicht nur einzelne Untertests. Nur nach Fakten und Figuren lernen wird glaube ich direkt eingesammelt, da man ja sonst nachgucken knnte ;)
> 
> Ich bin mir aber nur noch nicht sicher, ob als Konzeptpapier das Heft an sich gemeint ist oder ein separates Konzeptpapier. Denn sonst kannst du nach Ablauf der Zeit NUR noch raten und nicht mehr auf deine gemachten Notizen bzw Anmerkungen zurckgreifen.
> 
>  Aber um deine Frage zu beantworten: Du kannst auch nach der Bearbeitungszeit raten und Kreuze setzen. Kann ja auch schlecht kontrolliert werden wo du wann deine Kreuze setzt. Hoffe du verstehst was ich meine


Ok danke  :Smilie:  .. Ja ich verstehe  :Big Grin:

----------


## boogiewoogie12

Wird auer Einladung, Personalausweis und Stifte sonst noch etwas bentigt morgen?

----------


## ili96

Viel Erfolg euch allen. Egsl wie es luft-  danke fr die hilfe mancher Mitglieder hier, vor allem einen groen Dank an Sternchenhase, Valentin, und so !

----------


## HopeDoc

Die Verpflegung ;)
Wnsche auch allen viel Erfolg !!!



PS: Darf man eigentlich den Autoschlssel mit rein nehmen?

----------


## Slumdog_Skillionaire

> Ok danke  .. Ja ich verstehe


Nach Quantitative/formale Probleme bzw.
in der 2. Hlfte nach Diagramme/Tabellen darf alllerdings nicht mehr auf dem Antwortbogen markiert werden.

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Ich htte 2 Fragen: 
> 1) Wird man whrend des Tests eigentlich zu sehr gestrt von den anderen Teilnehmern, weil anscheinend sind es ja groe Sle in denen man den Test macht. Man knnte leicht abgelenkt werden. 
> Und wenn man zB. Von jemanden gestrt wird.. Soll man das einer Aufsichtsperson sagen ? 
> 2) Hat jeder ein Einzeltisch oder sitzen mehrere zusammen ? Ich meine wegen dem Engwerden. Das kann ich gar nicht haben :s


Ich habe immer mit Ohropax gebt, fand es whrend des Tests dann aber berflssig. Es ist wirklich leise!
Wir saen in langen Reihen, und es gab wirklich gut Platz fr jeden, ber eine Armlnge (aber ich bin klein  :Grinnnss!:  ) Abstand zu beiden Seiten.




> Heit das, ich darf nachdem die Zeit abgelaufen ist, noch einfach raten und kreuzen ? Oder muss ich das noch in der bearbeitungszeit machen, weil die sammeln ja die Zettel ein nach jedem Test oder ?


Du musst das Heftchen dann zumachen und hast deinen Antwortzettel aber offen liegen, der ist getrennt von den Untertestheftchen.
D.h. Heft ist zu, aber auf dem Antwortzettel knntest du noch korrigieren/ raten.




> Wird auer Einladung, Personalausweis und Stifte sonst noch etwas bentigt morgen?


Schokolade!




> PS: Darf man eigentlich den Autoschlssel mit rein nehmen?


Nope. Zumindest wir mussten sogar unsere Wertsachen an der (bewachten) Garderobe lassen.




> Viel Erfolg euch allen. Egsl wie es luft-  danke fr die hilfe mancher Mitglieder hier, vor allem einen groen Dank an Sternchenhase, Valentin, und so !


Vielen Dank, sehr gerne  :Grinnnss!: .
Die Daumen sind fr euch morgen fest gedrckt.
Verliert nicht die Nerven, ihr wisst was kommt, und ihr seid so gut vorbereitet!


P.S. Wenn ihr mal hngt- das darf auch mal sein  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## Pheppo

Jap, ich werde versuchen da 1-2 Minuten frher aufzuhren und aufzufllen.. Je nachdem wie viele Lcken da sind...
Man, mir geht vielleicht die Dse langsam.. :kotzen:

----------


## sonne2

Wie sieht das jetzt aus mit Bleistift zum Notizen machen? .___.

----------


## Sternchenhase

Sind nicht erlaubt

----------


## Neuralrohr

Ich wnsche euch ganz viel Erfolg! Nie aus dem Konzept bringen lassen, ihr packt das schon  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## philippd

Viel Erfolg euch allen! Morgen abend wird direkt vom test berichtet  :Smilie: 
Und danke schonmal fr die Diskussion und Tipps hier

----------


## Pheppo

Kann mich nur anschlieen, danke fr die Tipps! 
Viel Erfolg gleich  :Smilie:

----------


## Memento

Und Leute, wie liefs? :Big Grin:

----------


## Medizinzombie

War mehr so semioptimal  :Big Grin:

----------


## Car.Ly

Ganz gut, nur Fakten hab ich eigentlich nur geraten, weil ich in der lernphase zu unkonzentriert war...

Wie weit seid ihr beim Konzentrationstest gekommen?

----------


## Medizinzombie

Fakten lernen fand ich noch ganz in Ordnung, nur die Figuren waren verdammt schwierig, da diese sich sehr hnlich sahen.Beim Konzentrationstest habe ich es bis zur Zeile 16 geschafft.

----------


## HopeDoc

Puuh endlich vorbei....
Im Groen und Ganzen in Ordnung.
Mathe lief besser als gedacht, dafr fakten nicht so =D
Figuren hab ich die Hlfte sicher, die andere nur geraten.
Diagramme totaler Reinfall, alles mehr oder weniger geraten ;)

War erstmal total kalt im Testraum Gieen  :grrrr....: 

Bin aber froh es hinter mich gebracht zu haben

----------


## Memento

Ich habs bis 29 geschafft aber figuren waren echt scheie...sahen alle mega gleich aus unglaublich! Leider hab ich  es glaub bei den texten auch ein wenig vermasselt :Big Grin:

----------


## Slumdog_Skillionaire

Konzentration bin ich bis Zeile 29 gekommen, ansonsten fand ich Schlauchfiguren, Diagramme/Tabellen und Textverstndnis wirklich sehr schwer.
Und die figuren zum einprgen hatten bis auf 3 mehr oder weniger den selben umriss  :Big Grin:  aber das war ja zu erwarten

----------


## HopeDoc

Bin auch bis Zeile 29 gekommen =D

----------


## Alice111

Beim Konzentrationstest hab ich es bis Zeile 30/31 geschafft - ich rgere mich ein wenig dass ich so verkrampft war - bei fritest gab es eine hnliche bung deshalb war dies ein Klacks. 

Bei Muster zuordnen hab ich die Hlfte geschafft und den Rest geraten, dasselbe gilt fr Textverstndnis und Diagramme. 

Bei quantitative Probleme oder so hnlich fand ich es ganz gut dass viele Aufgaben drin waren mit Formel umstellen und erweitern und so. 

Figuren merken war echt schei*e das sah alles gleich aus, hat ein bisschen gedauert bis ich Iwas assoziieren konnte...

So viel zu meinen Erfahrungen ;)

----------


## skalpellbitte

Ich fand's gar nicht gut.
Das nat.-med. Grundverstndnis war das einzige, was vom Niveauv her den Originalversionen entsprach, alles andere war bedeutend schwieriger. Bei den Schluchen dachte ich bei 2-3 Figuren, dass die die Schluche irgendwie umgekabelt haben...
Die Figuren sahen ohne die schwarzen Flecken auch irgendwie alle gleich aus. Und beim Leseverstndnis habe ich den letzten Text gerade fertig gelesen, da war die Zeit um, sodass ich die 6 letzten Fragen erraten musste, trotz lesen (rgerlich!)
Die Diagramme waren okay, nur leider war mein Hirn am Ende schon ziemlich Matsche...
Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass unsere konkurrenten auch nicht gut abgeschnitten haben.

----------


## Nilorak

Bin auch bis Zeile 29 gekommen.
Dafr fand ich den Rest miserabel.. vorallem die Texte und Schlauchfiguren.

----------


## Sternchenhase

Ich hatte bei meinem TMS auch ein grottiges Gefhl, und dann wars doch nicht so schlimm  :Knuddel:   :Troest: .

Ruht euch jetzt erstmal aus! Das Wichtigste ist- es ist vorbei  :Grinnnss!: . Ihr habt euer Bestes gegeben, auch wenn es sich vllt nicht immer danach anfhlt!

... und falls noch jemand schnell schreiben knnte, was die Themen eurer Texte  und die Art des Konzentrationstests waren, wre das ganz toll fr die nchste TMS-Generation  :Grinnnss!: .

P.S.: Nie vergessen- das ist kein "Ich soll 100% erreichen"-Test!

----------


## philippd

Ich hab eine eher gegenteilige Erfhrung gemacht. Im Konzentrationstest nur bis Zeile 20. Quantitatives war deutlich einfacher als medguru, schlauchfiguren fand ich die meisten auch einfach, in muster erkennen hatte ich noch nie so ein gutes gefhl, bin zum ersten mal ganz durchgekommen. Die Texte am vormittag waren gut. Am nachmittag hab ich bei den texten fast nur geraten, figuren natrlich auch,fakten ging. Diagramme war machbar aber ich wurde schon langsamer und war erschpft. Bin einfach zufrieden dass es vorbei ist  :Big Grin:

----------


## philippd

Achja, der konz.test dieses jahr war summe 4. Also zahlen 0 bis 4 und immer vorherige zahl streichen wenn diese, addiert mit der darauffolgenden zahl 4 ergibt
z.b. ...04... die 0 streichen ...13...die 1 ...22... die erste 2

----------


## hllwsfthdth

> Ich hab eine eher gegenteilige Erfhrung gemacht. Im Konzentrationstest nur bis Zeile 20. Quantitatives war deutlich einfacher als medguru, schlauchfiguren fand ich die meisten auch einfach, in muster erkennen hatte ich noch nie so ein gutes gefhl, bin zum ersten mal ganz durchgekommen. Die Texte am vormittag waren gut. Am nachmittag hab ich bei den texten fast nur geraten, figuren natrlich auch,fakten ging. Diagramme war machbar aber ich wurde schon langsamer und war erschpft. Bin einfach zufrieden dass es vorbei ist


Ich wrde alles was du gesagt hast 100% unterschreiben war bei mir exakt genauso

----------


## Btl066

> Ich hab eine eher gegenteilige Erfhrung gemacht. Im Konzentrationstest nur bis Zeile 20. Quantitatives war deutlich einfacher als medguru, schlauchfiguren fand ich die meisten auch einfach, in muster erkennen hatte ich noch nie so ein gutes gefhl, bin zum ersten mal ganz durchgekommen. Die Texte am vormittag waren gut. Am nachmittag hab ich bei den texten fast nur geraten, figuren natrlich auch,fakten ging. Diagramme war machbar aber ich wurde schon langsamer und war erschpft. Bin einfach zufrieden dass es vorbei ist


OMG genau der gleiche Beitrag htte auch von mir kommen knnen..  :Smilie:  Bin auch nur bis Zeile 20 gekommen und bei Textverstndnis hab ich auch nur geraten. Meine Konzentration war echt am Boden. Obwohl ich die Texte gelesen hab ( sogar teilweise fast zweimal ) konnte ich keine Frage zu 100% beantworten.
Aber ich muss zugeben die anderen Teilnehmer haben mich schon ziemlich nervs gemacht vorallem bei Textverstndnis. Das ganze Umgeblttere und das tausendfache Wechseln der Stifte ging mir wirklich auf den Nerv. Teilweise wurden die stiften auf den Tisch geschmissen, schon ein bisschen bertrieben.. Aber naja. Neben mir sa auerdem eine die hat die Aufgaben in Turbogeschwindigkeit gelst und das hat mich zustzlich hektisch gemacht.. ( mit Tischnachbarn hatte ich noch nie Glck :P ) 
Bin einfach nur froh, dass es vorbei ist.

----------


## ehemaliger User_14112016_1

Ich bin bei konz und sorg arbeiten bis Zeile 25 gekommen. Fakten lernen und muster zuordnen fand ich am besten, gefolgt von Schlauchfiguren und dann Mathe 
Ganz schlimm war med NAT GV , textverstndnis und Diagramme und Tabellen .. Bei den drei Tests hab ich mehr geraten als bewusst gekreuzt ... Naja was soll man jetzt noch machen ... Ich denke nicht das ich ein gutes Ergebnis erzielen konnte  :Frown:

----------


## Greezi2510

Ich bin bis Zeile 29 gekommen , hatte am Anfang aber Probleme , weil ich Summe 5 gewhnt war  Textverstndnis und die Figuren fand ich schwer , Mathe fand ich erstaunlicherweise aber okay , bin sogar fertig geworden

----------


## Moosachat

Anscheinend gehen die Meinungen ber die Untertests teilweise doch etwas (mehr) auseinander  :Big Grin: 
Bei mir liefen die Untertests Muster, Fakten und Diagramme gefhlsmig ziemlich gut. Bin auch zum ersten Mal wirklich gut mit den Mustern fertig geworden. Schlauchfiguren, Konzentration und medizinisch-nat. Grundverstndnis waren so mittelmig. Absolut schrecklich fand ich dagegen die Figuren und den Matheteil. Bei Mathe scheine ich wohl die einzige zu sein?  :Frown:

----------


## tms***

Konzentrationstest fand ich eigentlich echt gut, bin bis Zeile 31 gekommen. Dafr hab Ich Mathe total verhauen, hatte da ein richtiges Konzentrationsloch, genauso wie bei Diagrammen... Ich hab eigentliche mehrere bungssimulationen gemacht und war dabei nie so erschpft am Ende wie heute...
Figuren hab ich die Hlfte raten mssen.
Schlauchfiguren und Fakten waren richtig gut und der Rest okay. Bin gespannt was rauskommt. Hab mir nur erhofft, es wrde besser laufen..

----------


## boogiewoogie12

Schwer einzuschtzen, finde ich.
Muster zuordnen: Zeit verkalkuliert und das erste Mal nicht fertig geworden, obwohl die Fehler hnlich deutlich waren, wie in der OV.
med. nat. GV: Empfand ich ebenfalls als schwerer als in der OV, wobei das auch an meiner schlechten Laune Dank der Muster gelegen haben knnte. Bin bis auf 2 Aufgaben fertig geworden, aber oft nicht zu 100% sicher gewesen.
Qualitative und quantitative Probleme: Empfand ich als genauso einfach wie die OV, hab aber auch hier 2 Aufgaben raten mssen, wobei ich mir beim Rest deutlich sicherer bin.
Schlauchfiguren: Waren einfach.
Sorg. u. konz. Arbeiten: Bin ich bis einschlielich z. 40 gekommen, dementsprechend einfach.
Figuren: Na ja, war zu erwarten nach letztem Jahr. Fand es aber gar nicht mal so schwer. Trotzdem konnte ich mir die Dinge nicht so gut behalten. Denke zwischen 10-15 Punkte.
Fakten lernen: easy, wie jedes Jahr
Textverstndnis: Texte empfand ich irgendwie als komisch, kann aber gar nicht genauo festmachen woran das lag. Hab alle bearbeitet, aber hnlich wie beim med. nat. GV bin ich mir nicht wirklich sicher. Das heit zwischen 6-16 ist alles mglich.
Diagramme: Ging eigentlich von der Konzentration, bis ich bis zu den ca. letzten 4 Aufgaben gekommen bin. Dann wehrte sich auch mein Kopf vehement gegen jegliches Denken. Kann auch hier schlecht einschtzen, war aber wohl okay.

----------


## ehemaliger User_14112016_1

Ein Tipp fr die jenigen, die den TMS noch schreiben : nehmt euch dursichtigr Tten mit damit ihr eure Sachen rein tun knnt 😂😂

----------


## ili96

Ich fand textverstndnis extrem schwer, med mat ebenfalls und bei mathe sah ich keine Analogien zu medguru. Leider.
Aber abwarten..

----------


## Greezi2510

Ist ja alles relativ zu sehen , wenn's bei allen nicht so gut war , dann wird die Messlatte ja hoffentlich auch nicht so hoch sein

----------


## Medizinzombie

Mein Fazit zu dem gesamten Test ist, dass dieser , relativ gesehen zu den bungsheften zu ITB, deutlich schwieriger war.Aber erstmal an alle, die diesen Test geschrieben haben, ein "Hut ab" von mir.Ich denke, dass jeder heute sich ausdenken konnte, was es heit, an seine Leistungsgrenze zu gehen.Bei uns haben sich zwei Leute whrend des Testes bergeben, wahrscheinlich aus zu groer Nervositt und Anspannung.Ruht euch gut aus und hebt vielleicht das ein oder andere Bier.Ich werde es heute wahrscheinlich nur bei einem belassen, da ich doch ziemlich geschlaucht bin  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_14112016_1

Der Test war echt schwer... Die originalversionen waren dagegen total einfach !!! Ich kann jedem deshalb nur empfehlen auf jeden Fall mit fritest lernen, weil Textverstndnis vom Niveau her ungefhr gleich schwer wie die aufgaben von fritest ( EMS SIM 2015) war

----------


## Endroo

Wie verschieden die Meinungen sein knnen  :Big Grin: 
Ich gebe mal kurz eine Zsm.Fassung:
Muster: Fand ich etwas schwerer ala in den OV, die einzige aufgabengruppe bei der ich nicht fertig geworden bin und 3 raten musste, insgesamt aber machbar.

MED.NAT.grundv.: Fand ich auch relativ unberraschend, war wie in den OV auch,  man kann sich aber nie sicher sein

Schlauchfiguren: fand ich relativ einfach wie in den OV

Quanti.u.Form.: Der Mathe Teil war meiner Meinung nach ziemlich einfach,  grenzte an den Originalversionen, kein aufgabentyp der wirklich berraschte.

Konzentration: Kann ich nicht einschtzen, gutes Gefhl, habe leider nicht auf die genaue Zeile geguckt,weil ich so fertig war  :Big Grin:  ca.24-30 

Figuren: Unheimlich schwer, der einzige teil bei dem.ich denke dass ich schlecht abgeschnitten hab

FAKTEN: sehr einfach, wie in den OV

Text: bisschen schwerer als gewohnt aber definitiv maachbar, viele Informationen und namen

Diagramme: relativ einfach, wie in den OV, 2-3 schwere aufgaben bei

Insgesamt ging der test wirklich an die Reserven und ich hoffe dass das Lesegert meine Markierungen richtig erkennt,  da ich hufiger korrigieren musste  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kaddika

Insgesamt hat mich der Test weniger gestresst als ich erwartet hatte. War fr mich mega berraschend. 

Muster:
Meiner Meinung nach eine normale Schwierigkeitsstufe.

MED.NAT.Verstndnis:
Auch das empfand ich als normale Schwierigkeit

Schlauchfiguren:
Einfach bis normal schwer

Quantitativ-formale Probleme:
Wusste vorher schon, dass dies der Teil sein wrde in dem ich am schwchsten abschneiden werde. Bin vor allem nicht durchgekommen und musste die brigen Aufgaben raten. 

Konzentration:
Empfand ich als super-Test. Bin so bis Zeile 30/31 gekommen; war in der Vorbereitung auch eher 'nen Lieblingstest Summen zu streichen. 

Figuren:
Verhltnismig schwierig. Alles eher dreieckig/herzfrmig.. beim ben war ich da immer gut - dank der gleichfrmigen Formen jetzt vermutlich um einiges schlechter

Fakten:
Einfacher als gedacht; gndige Patientengruppierungen..

Textverstndnis:
Die einzige Rubrik, bei der ich whrend des Tests mir schon sicher war es total zu versauen. Fand's richtig schwierig bzw. den Text fr die Fragestellungen zu kompliziert. 

Diagramme/Tabellen:
Gndiger Abschluss; fand die Rubrik super und im Verhltnis zum Textverstndnis einfach. 


Insgesamt bin ich mit 'nem guten Gefhl da raus gegangen, im Vorfeld genug trainiert zu haben. Danke nochmal an alle, die mit Rat & Tat zur Seite standen!  :Smilie: 
 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Medimuschen

Muster habe ich 12 sicher, 3 mit 50:50 und den Rest geraten.. Ist aber auch nicht mein bester untertest.

Mednat fand ich ganz ok, wurde nicht ganz fertig und hab 3 am Ende geraten. Aber da wei ich nie ob ich auch richtig gekreuzt hat..😂🙈

Schlauchfiguren hab ich glaub alle richtig bis auf max.1- 2 falsch. Keine krassen Schlauchwirrwarre bis auf zwei Stck 

Mathe wurde ich fast fertig. 1 hat mir gefehlt. Habe es als schwer empfunden sehr Physiklastig kaum Dreisatz. Meine Strke sonst gewesen, jetzt war es sicher auch gut wie gut jetzt kann ich nicht gut einschtzen.

Konzentriertes nur Zeile 22 (Summe 4) sagt denk alles 😄

Figuren: ohje 12 habe ich recht sicher alles darber hinaus ist gegambelt
Fakten: dafr Bombe wenn es gut luft hab ich da 20 ☺️👌🏻

Tectverstndnis: Text 1 hat gut geklappt, Text 2 & 3 furchtbar, Text 4 nicht mal angesehen 😂 nur As angekreuzt im letzten.. Hat den jemand Bearbeitet und kann mich beruhigen indem er sagt da waren ganz viele As?

Diagramme.. Ja habe hier so drei Viertel geschafft. Rest geraten. War relativ schwer fand ich.

----------


## Lennart96

Um auch noch mal von mir zu berichten:

Die Texte waren schwer, vor allem der erste mit dem Gehirn wo die Verbindung zwischen den Grohirnhlften durchtrennt wird, ich habe das bis jetzt noch nicht geblickt. Habe da im Endeffekt nur geraten. Text 2 und 3 waren ok aber auf keinen Fall geschenkt  und Text 4 habe ich zeitlich nicht mehr bearbeiten knnen.

konzentriertes und Sorgfltiges Arbeiten war ok (Z.28) aber nicht berragend. 

Mathe und Schlauchfiguren waren einfach, genauso wie die Figuren, klingt komisch empfand ich aber so. Ich habe da Raketen, Herzen, Alienkpfe mit Kinnbart, Schlssellcher, primre Geschlechtsorgane sowie Schlssellcher erkennen knnen, sollten eigentlich 15+ geworden sein. Dafr bin ich bei Fakten durcheinander gekommen. 

Ich fand all die Untersttzung von euch super, insbesondere von dir Sternchenhase, und verabschiede mich jetzt bis zum 30.06. von euch, wir knnen uns dann ja noch mal ber die Ergebnisse austauschen.

LG Lennart

----------


## sonne2

Ich fand alle Aufgaben mit 60min Zeit relativ gut. Bin immer fertig geworden, die letzten 4-5 waren zwar immer eher schlampig beantwortet, aber sonst war es okay.
Schlauchfiguren lag mir noch nie, hab fast nur geraten, genauso bei den Figuren, die sahen ja wohl wirklich alle gleich aus. Konzentrationstest total verhaut, war nur bei Zeile 18, hab in der ersten Zeile nur 5 Ziffern markiert und dachte mir, da stimmt was nicht und musste dann nochmal durch, da ich viel vergessen hatte.  :Big Grin: 
Muster lief berraschend gut und Fakten auch, die lagen mir schon immer eigentlich.

Fazit: War okay, hab die schlechten Ergebnisse bei den Aufgabengruppen auch erwartet; ich muss aber sagen, der Test knnte locker reduziert werden, viel zu viel Gelaber, Warterei, etc.

----------


## skalpellbitte

> der Test knnte locker reduziert werden, viel zu viel Gelaber, Warterei, etc.


Oh ja, vor allem weil der Testleiter die gleichen Dinge zig Mal wiederholt hat. Sogar die Dinge, die auf diesem Infobogen standen - sinnlos! 
Mein Testort war relativ gut besucht (15 Sektoren) und es hat eeeewig gedauert, bis die Hefte gezhlt waren und wir alle nach Hause durften. 
Und die 1 Stunde Pause htte ich nicht gebraucht. Alle standen nur total fertig im Foyer rum und haben gewartet, bis es weitergeht, damit man bald endlich heim kann.

----------


## Turtle1020

Hey Leute  :Smilie:   Freut mich dass es fr die meisten relativ gut ausging. Bin erst nchstes Jahr an der Reihe  :Big Grin:  Verkauft einer seine TMS Bcher ? Einfach mal ne Nachricht hinterlassen

----------


## konsti89

Ich war so angepisst am Anfang..
Bin irgendwie mit den Mustern nicht so klar gekommen (berraschenderweise). Sonst wei ich auch nicht, fand vieles wirklich super schwer. Also viele Ratespiele, wer wei was es gibt. :/




> Hey Leute   Freut mich dass es fr die meisten relativ gut ausging. Bin erst nchstes Jahr an der Reihe  Verkauft einer seine TMS Bcher ? Einfach mal ne Nachricht hinterlassen


Ich Verkauf dir sehr gerne alle meine Bcher, einfach pn mit nummer oder Facebook.  :Smilie:

----------


## Lennart95

Hi,

meint ihr, wir bekommen noch eine vollstndige Liste mit den Fakten zusammen fr die nach uns so wie letztes Jahr?

----------


## LuckyKater

Hutmacher- IT-Techniker, Unterzuckert, Mittelhandbruch
Locke- Normalstation
Hauptmann- IT-Kauffrau? Aggressiv- Lymeborreliose
Schneider- Verlagsleiter, Sommersprossen- Lungenentzndung
Frster- Web-Designer, Hartz4, Rythmusstrung
Radmacher- PR-Beraterin, Cannabiskonsum, Rteln
Elssser- Mikrobiologin, Handball, Sepsis
Schwabb- Laborassistent, Dehydriert, Bnderriss
Coburger- Ernhrungsberater, alleinstehend, Niereninsuffizienz
Pabst- bergewicht, Industriekauffrau, Blasenentzndung
Luther- Controller, Pillenabhngig, Grippe
Kirchner- Steuerberater, Hftgelenkentzndung
Strauss- Energieingeneurin, Leseschwche, Schnittwunde
Brmann- Abwassertechniker, Zusatzversicherung, Sodbrennen
Hase?- Agrarwissenschaftlerin, Hausstauballergie, Magengeschwr

----------


## Jhnna

Ich glaube es war 
2. Locke, web-designer, stationre Behandlung, Hepatitis B

6. Elssser - Blutvergiftung 
Und

10. Kirchner war blond

Das kann ich noch zu beisteuern  :Smilie:

----------


## Jhnna

Ich fand es brigens ebenfalls richtig schwer. War gestern so enttuscht und hatte das Gefhl, ich erreiche nicht mal 60%.
Das einzige bei dem ich mir ganz sicher war, sind Fakten,  berall sonst musste ich am Ende 4,5 oder mehr raten  :Frown: 
Muster ging noch, Schluche auch, aber der Rest echt enttuschend. Mein Gehirn war am Ende nur noch matsche. Und mit z. 20 bei konz hab ich mich auch nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert..
Naja,  vielleicht reicht es ja noch irgendwie zu den besten 30%. Ich hoffe es!

----------


## Medimuschen

Gruppe 1:
Hutmacher- IT-Techniker, Unterzuckert, Mittelhandbruch
Locke- Software ingenieur, stationre Behandlung, Hepatitis B
Frster, Web-Designer, Hartz4, Herzrythmusstrung

Gruppe 2:
Radmacher- PR-Beraterin, Cannabiskonsum, Rteln
Hauptmann- IT-Kauffrau, spielt Tennis, Lymeborreliose
Schneider, Verlagsleiter, Sommersprossen, Lungenentzndung


Gruppe 3 (Sicher): 
Elssser- Mikrobiologin, Handball, Blutvergiftung
Schwab- Laborassistent, Dehydriert, Bnderriss
Coburger- Ernhrungsberater, alleinstehend, Niereninsuffizienz

Gruppe 4 (sicher!)
Pabst- Industriekauffrau, bergewichtig, Blasenentzndung
Luther- Controller, pillenabhngig, Grippe
Kirchner- Steuerberater, blond, Hftgelenkentzndung

Gruppe 5 (sicher):
Strauss- Energieingeneurin, Leseschwche, Schnittwunde
Brmann- Abwassertechniker, Zusatzversicherung, Sodbrennen
Letzten in der Gruppe wei ich nicht, da nicht mehr gelesen, nur mit Ausschlusstechnik Hausstauballergie  :Big Grin: 

Gruppe 1 und 2 bin ich mir wegen den Eigenschaften sicher aber nicht wegen der Reihenfolge, aber die IT Kauffrau war mit den anderen nicht in einer Gruppe als Schwierigkeit.  :Smilie:

----------


## Memento

Ich glaub die Frau Hauptmann war in Gruppe 1 :Big Grin:  Und der Frster in Gruppe 2..

Also an alle die sich gerade sorgen machen und zweifeln..es geht mir auch so aber ich denk niemand schreibt den tms und denkt sich: Wow das lief mega das wird ganz sicher gut :Big Grin:  Eigentlich ist alles noch drin :Smilie:  Mssen jetzt halt nur 2 Monate warten..

----------


## Traumwelt

Frster und Hauptmann sollen getauscht werden. Ja eigentlich waren Fakten ez-pzy

----------


## Medimuschen

Ja hab mir gedacht da stimmt was nicht  :Big Grin:  wegen der Reihenfolge gut gut

----------


## Car.Ly

Die Altersgruppen noch:
Gruppe 1: 25
Gruppe 2: 30
Gruppe 3: 35
Gruppe 4: 40?
Gruppe 5: 55

----------


## konsti89

bin iwie voll durcheinander von diesem Test :/
Einerseits froh dass es vorbei ist, andererseits bin ich mental immer noch dabei und denke drber nach. 
Es stellt sich keine wirkliche Erleichterung ein.

----------


## Btl066

Geht mir genauso. Ich muss irgendwie stndig an den Test denken. Hab einfach so ein Gefhl dass ich viel mehr schaffen knnte und nicht mein Bestes gegeben habe. Dass wir 2 Monate warten mssen fr die Ergebnisse macht mich zustzlich verrckt.. Soo schwer sollte die Auswertung ja auch nicht sein

----------


## Senseless1

Gibt es auer mir noch jemanden, der bei Textverstndnis und Diagramme&Tabellen zu ca. 80% raten musste? Meine Konzentration ging da gegen Null..

----------


## Lennart96

Hey senseless , 

ich habe Text 1 , das mir dem Gehirn komplett(wirklich komplett!) nicht verstanden und Text 4 nicht bearbeitet. Also eine hnliche Situation . Diagramme gingen halbwegs aber ich musste mich schon echt zusammenreien. Meine Sitznachbarin hat bei DuT einfach abgeschaltet, Stift hingelegt und die verbleibenden 45 Minuten abgesessen .

----------


## Carry19

Diagramme und Tabellen ging es mir definitiv auch so, die Luft war defintiv drauen. Beim Modul Med-Naturwissenschaftliches Grundverstndnis hab ich eigentlich gehofft richtig zu Punkten aber iwie war das in der Situation echt schwierig fr mich, die Texte kamen nicht wirklich bei mir an.. also Ich bin definitiv mit keinem guten Gefhl aus dem Test gegangen..

----------


## Greezi2510

Das Warten auf die Abiergebnisse war nicht halb so schlimm , da war es viel einfacher die Leistung einzuschtzen . Irgendwann habe da da einfach verdrngt , dass die Rckgabe der Ergebnisse noch ansteht ... Frchte beim Tms ist das Nicht mglich . 
Ich hoffe einfach , dass sich die konsequente Vorbereitung ausgezahlt hat . 

berlege mir gerade , ob ich fr die vorlufige Bewerbung ohne Tms Ergebnis lieber eine HamNat Uni auf OP 1 setzen soll oder nach Greifswald zum Auswahlgesprch gehe . 
Eigentlich mchte ich am liebsten nach Marburg oder nach Ulm . 

Wie sieht's bei euch aus ?

----------


## Lennart96

> Das Warten auf die Abiergebnisse war nicht halb so schlimm , da war es viel einfacher die Leistung einzuschtzen . Irgendwann habe da da einfach verdrngt , dass die Rckgabe der Ergebnisse noch ansteht ... Frchte beim Tms ist das Nicht mglich . 
> Ich hoffe einfach , dass sich die konsequente Vorbereitung ausgezahlt hat . 
> 
> berlege mir gerade , ob ich fr die vorlufige Bewerbung ohne Tms Ergebnis lieber eine HamNat Uni auf OP 1 setzen soll oder nach Greifswald zum Auswahlgesprch gehe . 
> Eigentlich mchte ich am liebsten nach Marburg oder nach Ulm . 
> 
> Wie sieht's bei euch aus ?


Ja bei mir musste ich auch einige Sachen von meiner Liste streichen. Meine Top 3 sind HD-HD und HD-Mannheim und Tbingen. HD-HD kann ich auf jeden Fall streichen. Top 30% fr Tbingen sollte ich schaffen und mit Glck wird das noch was HD-Mannheim.
Greezi, wo liegt dein Abischnitt? Sonst was wre  mit Aachen, die finde ich auch gut und die wollen auch keinen TMS. Das wre ne super Uni fr mich wenn der TMS scheie ist, da die nur nach NC aussuchen, dafr wollen die aber auch 1,1 oder 1,0.

----------


## Senseless1

Okay, das beruhigt mich ein bisschen. Ich bin seit dem Test einfach sehr frustriert, vor allem weil ich mich auch lange darauf vorbereitet habe. Noch schlimmer wird's , wenn man dann liest, dass einige D&T so einfach fanden.

Ich habe gehrt, dass der 2. Text der Einstreutext gewesen sein soll. Das wre fr dich natrlich bld, Lennart :/

----------


## Melmo97

Meine Empfindungen zum Test sind recht unterschiedlich. 
Ich  kam bei den Mustern ganz gut zurecht, bin aber leider nicht komplett fertig geworden (Muster und Schlauchfiguren lagen mir zu Hause am besten). Die Schlauchfiguren kamen mir viel schwieriger vor als ich sie gewohnt war... die meisten waren finde ich machbar, aber gegen Ende hin habe ich mich gefragt, ob das wirklich dieselben Schluche in den Wrfeln sind ..  :Big Grin: . 
Dafr bin ich bei den Quant. Problemen besser klargekommen als gedacht  :Big Grin: . Bei MedNat habe ich mich relativ schwer getan, wei nicht, ob das so gut war... 
Konzentriertes Arbeiten war ganz gut, bin bis Zeile 25 gekommen. 
Textverstndnis lief bei mir besser als ich dachte. Leider war mein Lieblingstext wahrscheinlich der Einstreutext  :Frown: ^^. 
Die Figuren hatte ich mir schlimmer vorgestellt, aber die Fakten konnte ich mir aus irgendwelchen Grnden nicht gut merken. Gemerkt hatte ich mir schon einiges, aber teilweise nicht das, was gefragt wurde  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: , da musste dann das ein oder andere Mal mehr geraten werden...
Diagramme und Tabellen fand ich echt anstrengend, meine Konzentration ging da gegen 0. Was ich besonders bld fand, war, dass bei den meisten Diagrammen/Tabellen nach der nicht-ableitbaren Aussage gefragt war  :EEK!:  . Habe da dann zwar fast alle geschafft, zwei musste ich raten. 
Ich bin gespannt auf die Ergebnisse. Jetzt muss ich noch einen Monat bis zum Abi warten und zwei bis zum TMS-Ergebnis. 
 ::-dance:

----------


## Greezi2510

@Lennart :  mein Abi liegt "nur" bei 1,6 ... Deshalb bin ich ja auf den Tms angewiesen .  Bin nicht besonders whlerisch was die Ortswahl angeht , wrde notfalls auch ins Ausland gehen . 
Da muss ich mich allerdings auch bald bewerben . 
Tbingen ist echt eine tolle Stadt , ist der nchste Studienstandort von mir aus . Kenne viele , die extra ein Fsj machen um trotz tollem Abi dort einen Platz zu ergattern . 
Du hast dann ja sicher auch ein Mega Abi , oder ?  Ziehe vor
Jedem den Hut , der es da reinschafft .

----------


## Lennart96

Mein Abi wird wahrscheinlich bei 1,1 oder 1,0 liegen, kommt jetzt auf die Abiklausuren an. Dann brauche ich halt top 30%. Aber auch wenn ich "nur" top 50% warte ich halte bis zum Sommersemester und dann kme man garantiert rein. Ich freue mich schon auf meinen Besuch dort. Nachdem ich mein Abizeugnis und das TMS Ergebnis erhalte, werde ich alle Unis in die ich reinkomme und gut finde besuchen. 

Mach dir keine Sorgen mit 1,6 bekommst du wahrscheinlich einen Studienplatz. Ich wrde dir da sonst noch zu Frankfurt raten, das wre meine Backup Uni , man wei ja nie was alles falsch laufen kann beim Abi. Die nehmen bis 1,5 mit 51:49 Verrechnung von Abi und TMS. Du schaffst das schon.

Gibt es irgendwas in Tbingen was man umbedingt sehen muss, wenn man die Stadt besucht?

----------


## Memento

> Ich habe gehrt, dass der 2. Text der Einstreutext gewesen sein soll. Das wre fr dich natrlich bld, Lennart :/


Woher hast du die info das es der zweite Text war? Mein hass text war ja text 1 der ging gar nicht  :grrrr....:  Hatte gehofft der kommt raus :Big Grin:

----------


## Melmo97

Ich habe das auch so mitbekommen, manche hatten Texte ber: 
1. Melatonin , 2. Natrium-Rckresorption, 3. Hemisphren, 4. Eisen 
whrend andere wohl anstelle von Melatonin was ber Fettstoffwechsel hatten... 

ber die Reihenfolge der einzelnen Texte kann ich nichts sagen. Die Reihenfolge der Aufgaben ist doch sowieso nicht gleich,oder? Jedenfalls war das z.B bei den Diagrammen nicht gleich.

----------


## Car.Ly

Nee, die Reihenfolge ist nicht unbedingt gleich, es gab a- und b-Versionen, bzw. nachmittags Version 1 oder 2 und vormittags 3 oder 4

----------


## Sternchenhase

Danke euch, ich drcke euch natrlich auch fest die Daumen. Macht euch nicht verrckt!




> Die nehmen bis 1,5 mit 51:49 Verrechnung von Abi und TMS. Du schaffst das schon.


Es wurde nur ein paar dutzendmal mittlerweile im Forum an diversen Stellen geschrieben, ich sage es gerne nochmal:
Frankfurt hat das Verfahren umgestellt. Das hat wieder keiner mitbekommen, wie es eben immer ist. Deswegen war der NC so niedrig. Dieses Semester wird er definitiv wieder steigen!

Greezi, mach dir keinen Kopf, mit 1,6 ist auch mit schlechtem TMS noch einiges mglich  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## Moosachat

> Ich habe das auch so mitbekommen, manche hatten Texte ber: 
> 1. Melatonin , 2. Natrium-Rckresorption, 3. Hemisphren, 4. Eisen 
> whrend andere wohl anstelle von Melatonin was ber Fettstoffwechsel hatten...


Ja, ich hatte z.B. auch keinen Text ber Melatonin sondern auch den zum Fettstoffwechsel mit den tausend Enzymen. Und dann auch noch gleich als 1. Dann werden die Texte zu Melatonin und Fettstoffwechsel wohl (hoffentlich :Big Grin: ) die Einstreuaufgaben sein, sonst wre der TMS ja auch gar nicht vergleichbar. 
Wei jemand, ob die Einstreuaufgaben zu den anderen Testteilen dann auch nicht bei allen Teilnehmern die gleichen waren??

----------


## Melmo97

Genau. 
Ja, das msste bei den anderen auch so gewesen sein. Bei Mathe wars jedenfalls so, ich denke mal, dass das dann allgemein so ist. Nur bei Fakten, Figuren und konzentriertem Arbeiten gibt es ja sowieso keine Eintreuaufgaben   :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## Moosachat

Das beruhigt mich jetzt etwas, danke  :Smilie:

----------


## sonne2

Wird beim Textverstndnis ein kompletter Text eingestreut? Ich dachte von jedem Text ein paar Aufgaben, oh mann.  :Big Grin: 
Wir hatten 1. Hemisphren, 2. Eisen im Blut, 3. Nieren-Natrium-Resorption und 4. Melatonin
Ich fand den Text mit den Hemisphren richtig sch****, das mit dem Links-Rechts-Seitentausch etc. kam schon bei den OV dran und da bin ich schon immer durcheinandergekommen.. Am besten lag mir, glaube ich, der mit den Nieren..

----------


## Sternenmdchen

> Geht mir genauso. Ich muss irgendwie stndig an den Test denken. Hab einfach so ein Gefhl dass ich viel mehr schaffen knnte und nicht mein Bestes gegeben habe. Dass wir 2 Monate warten mssen fr die Ergebnisse macht mich zustzlich verrckt.. Soo schwer sollte die Auswertung ja auch nicht sein


Also bis ich meine Abiergebnisse bekomme, dauert es auch zwei Monate, mindestens genau so tzend, finde ich.

----------


## Melmo97

Mich haben die Hemisphren auch verwirrt. Ich habe die Entscheidungen fr eine Antwort dann meistens eher nach Gefhl getroffen, weil es am Ende verwirrend war, darber nachzudenken... 
Ich mochte den Text ber Eisen im Blut mehr als den ber Natrium, aber das heit nicht, dass ich da mehr richtig habe  :Big Grin: . 
Mein Lieblingstext war dann aber wohl der Einstreutext.

----------


## sonne2

> Mich haben die Hemisphren auch verwirrt. Ich habe die Entscheidungen fr eine Antwort dann meistens eher nach Gefhl getroffen, weil es am Ende verwirrend war, darber nachzudenken... 
> Ich mochte den Text ber Eisen im Blut mehr als den ber Natrium, aber das heit nicht, dass ich da mehr richtig habe . 
> Mein Lieblingstext war dann aber wohl der Einstreutext.


Welcher ist der, der eingestreut werden soll?
Ja, ich hatte bei den Hemisphren zuerst alle Antworten fertig bis mir wieder das mit den Kollateralseiten eingefallen ist, dann habe ich berall jeweils das Gegenteil gewhlt. Ob das besonders klug war...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Car.Ly

> Welcher ist der, der eingestreut werden soll?
> Ja, ich hatte bei den Hemisphren zuerst alle Antworten fertig bis mir wieder das mit den Kollateralseiten eingefallen ist, dann habe ich berall jeweils das Gegenteil gewhlt. Ob das besonders klug war...


Der mit Melatonin und den Schlafrhythmus. Manche hatte da Fettstoffwechsel

----------


## Turtle1020

Wenn jemand seine TMS Bcher verkauft kann er oder sie sich privat bei mir melden brauche noch welche :P

----------


## HopeDoc

Sehr gut , den mit dem Schlafrythmus hab ich nicht mal ansatzweise begriffen  :Smilie:

----------


## Ggeeuurr

Ist der Einschleusetext (Fettstoffwechsel/Melatonin) an unterschiedlichen Stellen dran gekommen? Bei mir war es zum Beispiel der letzte Text.

----------


## Sofitija

Ich verkaufe sie. Habe auch sehr viel bungsmaterial von den verschiedensten Verlagen.
LG Sofie

----------


## Sofitija

Wie schreibt man Privatnachrichten? Danke fr eure Hilfe im Voraus  :Smilie:

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Wie schreibt man Privatnachrichten? Danke fr eure Hilfe im Voraus


Du klickst auf den blauen Benutzernamen  :Grinnnss!: . Wenn derjenige seine Nachrichtenfunktion aktiviert hat, erscheint dann "Private Nachricht".
Du hast deine nicht aktiviert, d.h. niemand knnte dir zurckschreiben.
So aktivert man sie:

Du gehst in deinen Nachrichtenordner, links an der Seite neben den Nachrichten siehst du u.a. ein Kstchen mit "Einstellungen".
Unter "Mein Benutzerkonto" gehst du auf "Einstellungen ndern". Auf der rechten Seite kannst du nun unter "E-Mails, Private Nachrichten & Benachrichtigungen" auf "Private Nachrichten aktivieren" klicken.
"nderungen speichern" ganz unten nicht vergessen.

Es gibt brigens einen Forenflohmarkt, in dem ihr eure Angebote und Gesuche besser aufgehoben sind  :Smilie: .

----------


## Sofitija

Dankeschn ;)

----------


## skalpellbitte

Sicher, dass der Melatonin-Text der Einstreutext war?
Einige hatten ihn als vierten Text. Und das wre dann doch total unfair den anderen Testversionen gegenber, die den Melatonin-Text in der Mitte hatten, weil viele nicht dazu gekommen sind, den letzten Text zu lesen. Wenn der letzte Text also bei einigen der Einstreutext wre, dann wre dieses "langsame Lesen" ja vllig ohne Konsequenzen.
Ich denke daher, dass der Einstreutext nicht am Ende liegen kann/sollte, wenn der TMS fair sein soll.

----------


## -1234-

> Sicher, dass der Melatonin-Text der Einstreutext war?
> Einige hatten ihn als vierten Text. Und das wre dann doch total unfair den anderen Testversionen gegenber, die den Melatonin-Text in der Mitte hatten, weil viele nicht dazu gekommen sind, den letzten Text zu lesen. Wenn der letzte Text also bei einigen der Einstreutext wre, dann wre dieses "langsame Lesen" ja vllig ohne Konsequenzen.
> Ich denke daher, dass der Einstreutext nicht am Ende liegen kann/sollte, wenn der TMS fair sein soll.


Also ich hatte gar keinen Text ber Melatonin, sondern einen ber Fettstoffwechsel. An zweiter Stelle soweit ich mich richtig erinnere.  :peng:

----------


## Melmo97

> Ich denke daher, dass der Einstreutext nicht am Ende liegen kann/sollte, wenn der TMS fair sein soll.


Das denke ich auch... 
Wenn die Texte aber nicht die Eintreutexte wren, wrden ja unterschiedliche Texte gewertet werden, was ja auch unfair ist. :Nixweiss:

----------


## Memento

Ich find die Einstreu aufgaben eh unfair..ich mein stellt euch vor eine person hat bei 20 richtig beantworteten fragen bei bspw diagramme alle 4 Einstreuaufgaben richtig gemacht. Dann bekommt er im endeffekt 16 von 20 punkten. Jemand anderes der auch 20 richtig beantwortet hat aber rein zufllig die vier einstreuaufgaben falsch gemacht hat bekommt dann 20 von 20 punkten!! Das heit obwohl beide teilnehmer die gleiche anzahl an fragen richtig beantwortet haben werden sie unterschiedlich bewertet! 

Was daran ist objektiv und eine faire methode??  :grrrr....:

----------


## Ggeeuurr

> Sicher, dass der Melatonin-Text der Einstreutext war?
> Einige hatten ihn als vierten Text. Und das wre dann doch total unfair den anderen Testversionen gegenber, die den Melatonin-Text in der Mitte hatten, weil viele nicht dazu gekommen sind, den letzten Text zu lesen. Wenn der letzte Text also bei einigen der Einstreutext wre, dann wre dieses "langsame Lesen" ja vllig ohne Konsequenzen.
> Ich denke daher, dass der Einstreutext nicht am Ende liegen kann/sollte, wenn der TMS fair sein soll.


Das genau meinte ich auch, bei mir war der nmlich am Schluss im Gegensatz zu anderen

----------


## Nilorak

Ich kann an nichts anderes mehr denken, als an dieses blde Ergebnis.. und mit dem Gefhl, es total vergeigt zu haben (vorallem die Untertests, bei denen ich dachte, da kann ich punkten), ist das nicht auszuhalten :/
Geht es noch jemandem so? ...

----------


## Medimuschen

Hey Nilorak, mir geht es genauso. Hab in konzentriertem und textverstndnis total abgelost, in Diagramme war ich auch nicht so gut wie normal.. Ich hoffe ich hab die pr 80 zumindest geschafft, angepeilt hatte ich mit vielen harten Wochen lernen ja den PR 90 wenn mglich. Mit einem Abi von 1.7 habe ich mit den 20% eventuell noch Glck, wre so gerne sicher im Medizinstudium.. 😍🙈

----------


## Medimuschen

Aber lass uns jetzt erst mal die Ergebnisse abwarten...

----------


## sonne2

Sich jetzt wegen Ergebnissen fertig zu machen, bringt nichts!  :Smilie:  Geniet einfach, dass es jetzt vorbei ist!

Finde das mit den Einstreutexten auch ungerecht; es wre noch besser, wenn alle dieselben Texte haben und dann von jedem Text eine Frage rausgenommen wird. Ich hatte den mit Melatonin als letztes, also kommt es mir wohl eher zu Gute, finde es aber trotzdem ungerecht.

----------


## konsti89

> Ich kann an nichts anderes mehr denken, als an dieses blde Ergebnis.. und mit dem Gefhl, es total vergeigt zu haben (vorallem die Untertests, bei denen ich dachte, da kann ich punkten), ist das nicht auszuhalten :/
> Geht es noch jemandem so? ...


Geht mir auch so.. Ich war schon im Test selbst total abgefuckt teilweise!
Aber es bringt alles nichts, vllt hat man ja ein paar Ratekreuze richtig gesetzt. 
Was gar nichts bringt, ist dieses spekulieren ber die Einstreuaufgaben. Hier hat doch keiner den Durchblick, ganz ehrlich.

----------


## Nilorak

Ja, wohl wahr. 
Ist nur schwer, erstmal froh zu sein, dass der Test rum ist, wenn man den TMS als eine groe Mglichkeit gesehen hat, einen Studiumsplatz zu kriegen, er aber leider nicht gut lief. Auch wenn man nicht einschtzen kann, ob es nicht vielleicht doch wenigstens fr 70% oder so gereicht hat.

----------


## konsti89

> Ja, wohl wahr. 
> Ist nur schwer, erstmal froh zu sein, dass der Test rum ist, wenn man den TMS als eine groe Mglichkeit gesehen hat, einen Studiumsplatz zu kriegen, er aber leider nicht gut lief. Auch wenn man nicht einschtzen kann, ob es nicht vielleicht doch wenigstens fr 70% oder so gereicht hat.


Same here. Bei mir knnte alles von 30-80% rauskommen, grob geschtzt. Totales Loch jetzt, hab auf nichts mehr Lust. :/

Wei auch nicht wie man sich dann fr Human- oder Zahnmedizin entscheiden soll, mit dieser Ungewissheit. Oder kann man die Fachwahl auch im Nachhinein ndern? Wei das jemand hier?

----------


## Nina2408

> Same here. Bei mir knnte alles von 30-80% rauskommen, grob geschtzt. Totales Loch jetzt, hab auf nichts mehr Lust. :/
> 
> Wei auch nicht wie man sich dann fr Human- oder Zahnmedizin entscheiden soll, mit dieser Ungewissheit. Oder kann man die Fachwahl auch im Nachhinein ndern? Wei das jemand hier?


Du kannst anhand des TMS Ergebnis deinen Studiengang bis zum 15.7. nochmal ndern  :Smilie:  habe ich auch schon bei Hochschulstart gefragt. Mir geht's genau hnlich, hab einige sichere Punktelieferanten (Fakten, Texte und Figuren) in Sand gesetzt und bin nun auch ziemlich down... Bei mir wird's in dem Fall wohl Tiermedizin.

----------


## Greezi2510

Ich find Zahnmedizin auch sehr spannend , bin aber handwerklich ne Null  
Deshalb kommt fr mich nur Humanmedizin in Frage , merke jetzt auch whrend meines FSJs , dass ich mir nichts anderes als Medizin vorstellen kann . Besonders die Neurologie hat es mir angetan  

Im Grunde wusste ja jeder , dass die Figuren schwer werden , aber trotzdem hatte jeder seine Probleme

----------


## McLaren422

ich bin handwerklich auch ne 0 und bin an Zahnmedizin gescheitert, soviel dazu. ;) Man kann aber in Heidelberg sich fr Zahnmedizin einschreiben, dann das (humanmedizinische) Physikum machen und sich dann fr Humanmedizin bewerben, wo man will. Das is grad mein Plan. ^^

----------


## konsti89

> ich bin handwerklich auch ne 0 und bin an Zahnmedizin gescheitert, soviel dazu. ;) Man kann aber in Heidelberg sich fr Zahnmedizin einschreiben, dann das (humanmedizinische) Physikum machen und sich dann fr Humanmedizin bewerben, wo man will. Das is grad mein Plan. ^^


Heidelberg hat doch gar kein Physikum mehr oder?  ::-angel:

----------


## Greezi2510

> ich bin handwerklich auch ne 0 und bin an Zahnmedizin gescheitert, soviel dazu. ;) Man kann aber in Heidelberg sich fr Zahnmedizin einschreiben, dann das (humanmedizinische) Physikum machen und sich dann fr Humanmedizin bewerben, wo man will. Das is grad mein Plan. ^^



Hattest du nicht mal geschrieben , dass du das Zahni - Physikum erfolgreich absolviert hast ? Dann kann es bei dir doch gar nicht so bel sein

----------


## McLaren422

Heidelberg hat ein Physikum.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  habe es doch jetzt im Frhjahr gemacht.^^ Willst Urkunde sehen? ^^


Und ja, ich hab das zahnmedizinische Physikum auch gemacht, bin aber nur dank ner Gnadenvier in Prothetik durchgekommen. Ich war einfach nur durchweg schlecht und letztendlich hab ich die Endo nicht hingebracht. 
Ja es gab auch Zeiten, wo es halbwegs lief (Betonung auf halbwegs), aber die generelle Tendenz war schlecht und die Patientenkurse htte ich nicht gepackt... Da wurde das Niveau einfach zu hoch. Is ne komplizierte Geschichte mit mir.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

Achja: Nur weil man das Physikum bestanden hat, heit das noch lange nicht, dass man auch das Zahnmedizin Studium schafft. Ist ein weit verbreiteter Irrglaube.

----------


## konsti89

> Heidelberg hat ein Physikum.    habe es doch jetzt im Frhjahr gemacht.^^ Willst Urkunde sehen? ^^
> 
> 
> Und ja, ich hab das zahnmedizinische Physikum auch gemacht, bin aber nur dank ner Gnadenvier in Prothetik durchgekommen. Ich war einfach nur durchweg schlecht und letztendlich hab ich die Endo nicht hingebracht. 
> Ja es gab auch Zeiten, wo es halbwegs lief (Betonung auf halbwegs), aber die generelle Tendenz war schlecht und die Patientenkurse htte ich nicht gepackt... Da wurde das Niveau einfach zu hoch. Is ne komplizierte Geschichte mit mir.  
> 
> Achja: Nur weil man das Physikum bestanden hat, heit das noch lange nicht, dass man auch das Zahnmedizin Studium schafft. Ist ein weit verbreiteter Irrglaube.



Achso ok... Dachte das sei mit dem Modellstudiengang abgeschafft worden.

----------


## Greezi2510

Habe das ja auch nicht angezweifelt  :Big Grin:    Tut mir leid, wenn das so rbergekommen ist . 
Das Bestehen ist doch das Wichtigste, die Note ist doch schlussendlich egal. Finde es aber sehr mutig von dir dich jetzt nochmal umzuorientieren! War Zahnmedizin von Anfang an dein Plan A ? 

Glaub mir, ich kenn die berforderung bei einfachen praktischen Ttigkeiten, das wurmt mich dann auch immer total  :Big Grin:  Du bist also nicht alleine  :Smilie:  
Aber in der Medizin hat man ja zum Glck so viele Mglichkeiten , nicht jeder muss ja ein Chirurg werden  :Smilie:  

Das habe ich ja hoffentlich auch nicht behauptet. Ein Kumpel von mir hat Zahnmedizin studiert und befindet sich gerade in seiner Assistenzzeit , er meinte der wirkliche Stress geht erst in der Klinik los. 

Du kannst mir auch gerne ne PN schreiben wenn du das nicht ffentlich schreiben mchtest  :Smilie:

----------


## Melmo97

> Ich kann an nichts anderes mehr denken, als an dieses blde Ergebnis.. und mit dem Gefhl, es total vergeigt zu haben (vorallem die Untertests, bei denen ich dachte, da kann ich punkten), ist das nicht auszuhalten :/
> Geht es noch jemandem so? ...


Ich kann zwar noch an anderes denken (musste ich, hatte heute meine mndliche Prfung), finde es aber auch echt anstrengend und wei nicht, was ich ber den tms denken soll. Ich bin froh, ihn gemacht zu haben, wei aber nicht, ob es so gut war... hab ja noch nicht mal mein Abi, wei gar nicht, was fr einen TMS-Wert ich berhaupt bentige. Ich will doch blo Medizin studieren, was ist das blo alles so schwierig ::-oopss:  (Htte ich nicht einfach ne 1,0 im Abi machen knnen? ::-stud:  :Nixweiss:  )

----------


## Bailey123

Ohje, fande den TMS auch ziemlich bel.
Habe mich echt lange vorbereitet, aber bei Muster bin ich nur bis kurz nach die Hlfte gekommen und musst den Rest raten..
Der restliche Vormittagsteil war ganz okay, aber auch nicht wirklich total berragend.
Beim Nachmittagsteil hatte ich eigentlich gehofft, Punkte zu machen. Fakten war auch echt gut, aber Figuren hab ich irgendwie total verhauen glaub ich - gehts' noch jemandem hier so?  :bhh: 
Textverstehen war ich sonst immer richtig gut, aber ich fand die Texte war grtenteils total kompliziert, genauso wie die Fragen.. erhoffe mir da auch nicht so viel. Diagramme war dafr ganz okay, naja mal sehen wie das Ergebnis ausfllt..
Msste eigentlich unter den besten 10% sein, das kann ich wohl wahrscheinlich vergessen  :grrrr....:

----------


## Jasymed

Hey ihr  :Smilie: 
Dann jetzt auch mal meine Einschtzung zu Samstag  :Smilie: 
Muster besser als beim ben, med nat superschwer (2-3 Themen waren aus den 4 schwersten Textverstndnis-Texten von medgurus, musste viele Pfeil-Skizzen machen, und das bei so vielen kleinen Texten oO), Schluche bis auf 2-3 ganz gut, Mathe okay (bin ganz gut in Formeln umstellen), konzentriertes hatte ich "nur" 26-28 Zeilen (mich hat die 0 aufgeregt), Figuren schlechter als normal (15 sicher), Fakten wie immer (vlt auch 15 ^^), Textverstndnis gut (fr Psychologen war der Hemisphren-Text sehr dankbar  ::-angel: ), Diagramme und Tabellen okay. 
Insgesamt fand ich die Atmosphre netter als erwartet, war nicht unglaublich fertig, habe bis 4:30 Uhr noch in den Mai getanzt  :Party: 
Bitte bitte reicht es einfach fr den Standardwert von 110, wre auch gern "sicher" drin, dann wrde ich im Sommer immerhin nen Monat Pflegepraktikum absolvieren knnen.
Liebe Gre  :Smilie:

----------


## Nilorak

Mich wrde ja auch mal interessieren, wie viele am TMS so teilnehmen  :Big Grin:

----------


## MedLearner

Hallo,
erstmal Glckwunsch, ihr habt es geschafft!  :Top: 
Da ja die Teilnehmer am Medizinertest von Jahr zu Jahr zu nehmen, wrde ich gerne ein Portal zur Vorbereitung erstellen.
Allerdings ist es sehr schwer eine Marktanalyse zu erstellen, um herauszufinden, ob Interesse und Bedarf an Untersttzung bei der Vorbereitung besteht.
Deswegen wre ich euch total dankbar, wenn ihr mir einige meiner Fragen beantworten knntet. Auch gerne nur eine davon, wie ihr Lust habt  :Meine Meinung: 
1. Habt ihr an einem Vorbereitungskurs teilgenommen? Wart ihr zufrieden?
2. Wrdet ihr eher an einem 2-Tages (wichtige Infos und bungsmaterial fr zuhause) oder 5-Tages Kurs (5 Tage unter Aufsicht volle Konzentration) teilnehmen?
3. Was wrt ihr bereit fr einen solchen Kurs auszugeben?
4. Was haltet ihr von einem Online-Lernprogramm, bei dem jeden Tag Downloads zur Verfgung gestellt werden, die euch optimal vorbereiten und auch ausgedruckt werden knnen? Hierbei stelle ich mir ein 4-,8- und 12-Wochen Lernprogramm vor, das jeder nach Belieben whlen kann. Das besondere wird sein, dass jeden Tag nur bestimmte bungen zur Verfgung gestellt werden, so dass man nicht in Versuchung gert, nur die Aufgaben zu bearbeiten, die einem leicht fallen, sondern nach einem vorgegeben Schema arbeitet, das optimalen Lernerfolg verspricht.  :Grinnnss!: 

Ach und dann noch etwas fr die Kreativen unter euch: Wie knnte ich, wenn es denn soweit kommt, meine Lernplattform nennen.. Hat jemand von euch ne coole Idee?  :Nixweiss: 
Freue mich ber jede eurer Antworten!! 
Viele liebe Gre

----------


## Lennart95

Hi MedLearner!

Aktivier bitte mal deine PN Funktion unter dem Reiter aktionen -> Einstellungen

Gre Lennart

----------


## MedLearner

Hallo Lennart,
msste jetzt aktiviert sein!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## skalpellbitte

> Mich wrde ja auch mal interessieren, wie viele am TMS so teilnehmen


2014 haben fast 15.000 Personen teilgenommen, ich denke, 2015 und 2016 war es hnlich  :Big Grin:

----------


## ili96

bei FB sprach einer der Testvorbereiter (Simon) mal von 11 tausend. 
Sind es tatschlich noch mehr als 11?  :Big Grin:  :O

----------


## Greezi2510

Ich meine auch auf Facebook was von 11 000 gelesen zu haben . Wenn ich mir berlege , dass in Pforzheim schon an die 400 Leute waren muss die Gesamtteilnehmerzahl auch dementsprechend hoch gewesen sein . 

Wre aber interessant zu wissen wie viel Prozent der Teilnehmer sich tatschlich intensiv vorbereitet haben

----------


## Chris1477

Hi Leute,
meine persnliche Einschtzung zum Test: (Vorbereitung durch die 2 Originalversionen  und 1 Heft "Konzentriertes Arbeiten"

Muster zuordnen: Normal, wobei ich nur bis Figur 20/24 kam und den Rest raten musste.
Naturw. Verstndnis: Empfand ich als etwas schwerer als die anderen Originaltests, jedoch gut machbar. Bin ganz gut durch mit einem guten Gefhl (wobei ich bei 2-3 Aufgaben auch sehr unsicher war)
Schlauchfiguren: Empfand ich wie die Originaltests als sehr gut machbar.
Quant.+form. Probleme: Konnte nur 21/24 bearbeiten, ich konnte mich trotzdem sehr gut vorbereiten durch die Originalversionen
Konz. Arbeiten: Bin ich leider nur bis Z. 23 o. 24 gekommen, hatte zu wenig bung mit dem Zahlen kreuzen, hatte fest mit Buchstaben gerechnet. Wenn ich hier so les, wie manche ber Z. 30 gekommen sind, frag ich mich echt, wie die das geschafft haben  :bhh: 


Figuren lernen: Absolute Katastrophe, ich fande die deutlich schwerer als in die Originalversion. Die sahen alle gleich aus, haha. 7 konnte ich identifizieren, beim Rest musste ich raten. Das hat mich in eine temporre Depression gebracht im Nachmittagsteil  :was ist das...?: 
Fakten lernen: Lief dafr ganz gut, hatte ich aber nie groe Probleme mit. Hoffe auf 16-20/20 Punkte?
Textverstndnis: Fand ich sehr seltsam, ich hatte richtige Probleme mit den Texten und dem Verstndnis dieser. Konnte zwar alle bearbeiten, aber war mir bei der Beantwortung unter richtigem Zeitdruck und noch unsicher. hm :/
Diagramme: Lief solide. Allerdings nur 20/24 bearbeiten knnen, da ich mich mega mit der Zeit vertan habe. War hnlich wie Originalversion

Mit meinem 1,9 Abi bin ich auf einen PR von 90% angewiesen, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Testdurchlufe liefen definitiv besser. :/

----------


## Pheppo

Unser Testleiter in Dachau meinte was von ber 15.000 Teilnehmern!

----------


## Nilorak

Heftig  :Big Grin:

----------


## Moosachat

Wenn man googlet, findet man eine Statistik zu den TMS-Teilnehmern im rzteblatt, die bis einschlielich 2015 geht. Letztes Jahr haben sich demnach ca. 15.000 fr den TMS angemeldet und ca. 11.000 sind letztlich wirklich gekommen. Dieses Jahr werden die Zahlen wohl recht hnlich gewesen sein. 
Es machen also mittlerweile mehr Leute den TMS als es Pltze gibt  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Greezi2510

es gibt aber auch ber 40 000 Bewerber jedes Jahr

----------


## Caramel3009

Wei einer von euch zufllig noch, wie dieses Phnomen in dem Hemisphren Text hie?
Also den Fachbegriff dafr, dass bei diesen Leuten die Fasern in dem Balken zwischen den zwei Hemisphren durchtrennt sind?

----------


## skalpellbitte

Kallosotomie

----------


## Caramel3009

Hm. Das hatt ich auch im Internet gelesen, ich war mir 100% sicher, dass das irgendwie anders hie.
Aber da hat mir mein Gedchtnis wohl einen Streich gespielt  :Big Grin: 
Danke!

----------


## konsti89

> es gibt aber auch ber 40 000 Bewerber jedes Jahr ��


Bei diesen Zahlen macht man sich wirklich Gedanken , ob da nicht viele mchte gern-rzte herangezogen werden in den nchsten Jahren, deren einziger Motivationsgrund die coolness dieses Studiengangs zu sein scheint. 
Als wre Medizin das einzig wahre.

----------


## konsti89

Bei diesen gewaltigen Zahlen fragt man sich doch ernsthaft ob da nicht eine Generation an mchte gern-rzten rankommt, deren Motivation sich vielmehr aus der coolness des Studiengangs als aus Idealen speist.

----------


## .fusselchen.

@konsti89
Da hast du wohl vollkommen recht. Hab jetzt whrend meines FSJ's schon einige Medizinstudenten kennengelernt, die ihr Pflegepraktikum gemacht haben. Hab mich bei manchen wirklich gefragt, warum die berhaupt Medizin studieren, denen hat man richtig angemerkt, dass sie eigentlich gar keinen bock auf den Beruf haben. Das waren einfach so Leute die sich gesagt haben, boah ich hab ein 1,0 er abi, studier ich halt Medizin. Da knnt ich echt kotzen bei sowas...

----------


## Lennart96

Vielleicht knnte es aber auch daran liegen, dass der Arztberuf(ung ;) ) sehr gute Rahmenbedingungen hat. Auf allen Gehaltslisten Nummer eins und Vollbeschftigung (also <4% Arbeitslosigkeit). Zustzlich ein spannender Beruf und ein hohes soziales Ansehen.

Mich rgert es auch, dass jeder mit Hans und Franz mit 1,0er Abi Arzt werden will, aber man kann da ja nichts gegen machen.

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Bei diesen gewaltigen Zahlen fragt man sich doch ernsthaft ob da nicht eine Generation an mchte gern-rzten rankommt, deren Motivation sich vielmehr aus der coolness des Studiengangs als aus Idealen speist.


Dem mchte ich ausdrcklich wiedersprechen.
Mit einem Medizinstudium stehen einem unglaublich viele Berufe, nicht nur der des Arztes, offen. Es ist ein sehr interessantes Studium, mit sicheren Berufsperspektiven.
Das sind einige Grnde, nicht alle, warum Medizin einfach so ein unglaublich attraktiver Studiengang fr viele ist.
Es gibt einfach viele Menschen in D, und bei all diesen Grnden wre es sehr verwunderlich, wenn nur ein minimaler Prozentsatz Medizin studieren wollen wrden.

Auch wenn es bei mir anders ist, ist es vllig in Ordnung, wenn jemand nicht Medizin studiert, weil es das einzige ist, dass er sich fr sich vorstellen kann.

Die 1,0 machen nicht den grten Anteil der Studierenden in D aus; das sind die, die ber TMS und Ausbildung ins Studium gekommen sind.

Und auch 1,0 haben ein Recht auf einen Studienplatz  :Grinnnss!: . Die, die ich kennengelernt habe, haben so ein gutes Abi, WEIL sie wussten, dass sie Medizin studieren mchten. Auch wenn die Motivation, ein gutes Abi zu schreiben, auch unerheblich fr den Studiengangwunsch ist.

----------


## Arrhythmie

> @konsti89
> denen hat man richtig angemerkt, dass sie eigentlich gar keinen bock auf den Beruf haben. Das waren einfach so Leute die sich gesagt haben, boah ich hab ein 1,0 er abi, studier ich halt Medizin. Da knnt ich echt kotzen bei sowas...


Woher willst Du denn wissen ob sie Bock drauf haben oder nicht... Nur weil man im KPP lustlos daher kommt? Das hat mMn keine wirkliche Aussagekraft.

----------


## sonne2

Bin derselben Meinung!
Angenommen ich bekomme in den nchsten Monaten einen Studienplatz, bin ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht sooo motiviert fr das Praktikum, da man dort vermutlich eh nicht sehr verantwortungsvolle Aufgaben bernimmt (was natrlich so sein muss!). Auerdem hab ich Mitte August viel mehr Lust, mit meinen Freunden zu feiern nach zwlf Jahren Schule und besonders nach den letzten Monaten Abi-Stress, etc. D.h. noch lange nicht, dass man sich Anfang Oktober nicht total auf seine Aufgabe einlsst und dabei Ehrgeiz zeigt.

----------


## konsti89

Die wenigsten werden wohl ohne den Gedanken, Arzt werden zu wollen, ins Studium gehen. 
Und klar begnstigt das deutsche Modell der Zulassung diese eigentlich ungeeigneten Leute. Sieht man doch in jeder zweiten Praxis und Krankenhaus (und nein, das ist keine pauschalisierung, meine Familie besteht fast nur aus rzten, und zwar jeglicher Couleur). Viele haben einfach keine Skills im Umgang mit Patienten und scheinen unfassbar genervt von Menschen (sic). 
Dass es anders geht, beweisen die USA zB. Die Zulassungen beruhen dort auf weit mehr als nur den Noten. Und ich habe mit den dortigen rzten, va was die soziale Komponente angeht, weitaus bessere Erfahrungen gemacht (habe 5 Jahre meines Lebens dort verbracht und hatte - leider - mehrere Krankenhausaufenthalte).

----------


## Ursa

Hat jemand eine Info oder Ahnung, wie man beim TMS den Prozentrang in Standardwert und umgekehrt umrechnen kann. Oder gibt es eine Tabelle dafr sogar?

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Die wenigsten werden wohl ohne den Gedanken, Arzt werden zu wollen, ins Studium gehen.


Doch, zumindest ich kenne schon einige.




> Und klar begnstigt das deutsche Modell der Zulassung diese eigentlich ungeeigneten Leute.


Wen meinst du mit "diese Leute"? Leute mit exzellentem Abi?
Ganz ehrlich, der Abischnitt sagt so wenig ber eine Person aus. Es gibt 3,xer und 1,0er, die man ungern an sich heranlassen wrde, der Abischnitt korreliert nicht direkt mit dem Grad an Inkompetenz und fehlenden soz. Fhigkeiten.
Ich habe auch einen schlechteren Abischnitt als vermutlich ein groer Teil hier im Forum, insbesondere in diesem Thread, das macht mich nicht zu einem sympathischeren Menschen.

Diese Diskussion ist sinnbefreit.

Und mal ganz unabhngig davon- man braucht nicht nur Sympathiebomben.
Das Pflegepraktikum ghrt brigens bei sehr wenigen zu den Highlights der Vorklinik, wie bereits erwhnt.




> Sieht man doch in jeder zweiten Praxis und Krankenhaus (und nein, das ist keine pauschalisierung, meine Familie besteht fast nur aus rzten, und zwar jeglicher Couleur). Viele haben einfach keine Skills im Umgang mit Patienten und scheinen unfassbar genervt von Menschen (sic).


Angesichts der Tatsache, dass du von einer begrenzten Anzahl (=deiner Familie) auf die Weltgemeinschaft der rzte schliet- doch. Das ist eine Pauschalisierung.

Und genervt war (oder wird sein) vermutlich jeder schon mal von einem Patienten, sptestens im Pflegepraktikum.
Ein schlechter Abischnitt bewahrt einen davor nicht^^. Und auch nicht vor spterem Frust im Beruf...

Ich verstehe auch nicht ganz, wo dein Problem liegt. Was hast du gegen Leute mit einem exzellenten Abitur? Die haben sich halt fleiiger hingesetzt als beispielsweise ich  :bhh: .

Und notenunabhngig- jemanden nicht zum Studium zuzulassen, weil er unsympathisch ist, wre echt gemein (die Realisierbarkeit mal auen vor gelassen).




> Dass es anders geht, beweisen die USA zB. Die Zulassungen beruhen dort auf weit mehr als nur den Noten. Und ich habe mit den dortigen rzten, va was die soziale Komponente angeht, weitaus bessere Erfahrungen gemacht (habe 5 Jahre meines Lebens dort verbracht und hatte - leider - mehrere Krankenhausaufenthalte).


Und aus deinen subjektiven Erfahrungen leitest du also ab, dass das ganze System dort besser ist, weil da nettere Menschen im KH sind?
BTW: Du weit, dass es in den USA beim Zulassungsverfahren v.a. auf den MCAT (der nichts anderes wie eine rein theoretische Leistung wie im Abitur widerspiegelt) ankommt? Ohne exzellenten MCAT luft da nix.

Die Diskussion ist hier im Thread auch eher fehl am Platze... Wenn du das wirklich noch weiter diskutieren willst, kannst du mir ja eine PN schicken.

@Ursa: Nein gibt es leider nicht :/
LG

----------


## Lennart96

> Doch, zumindest ich kenne schon einige.
> 
> 
> Wen meinst du mit "diese Leute"? Leute mit exzellentem Abi?
> Ganz ehrlich, der Abischnitt sagt so wenig ber eine Person aus. Es gibt 3,xer und 1,0er, die man ungern an sich heranlassen wrde, der Abischnitt korreliert nicht direkt mit dem Grad an Inkompetenz und fehlenden soz. Fhigkeiten.
> 
> Ich habe auch einen schlechteren Abischnitt als vermutlich ein groer Teil hier im Forum, insbesondere in diesem Thread, das macht mich nicht zu einem sympathischeren Menschen.
> 
> Diese Diskussion ist sinnbefreit.
> ...


Auerdem kommt noch dazu, dass das Studium in den USA 8 Jahre dauert (4 College und 4 Med school) und dazu noch diverse hundert tausend Euro kosten kann. College bis zu 60,000$/pa und Med School bis zu 80,000$/pa. Ich wollte auch da hin, schon immer seit meinem Auslandsjahr, aber meine Eltern sind halt keine Millionre. Ich denke nicht, dass die Dicke der Brieftasche der  ausschlaggebende Grund dafr sein sollte, ob man Arzt wird. Ist zumindest nicht mehr geeignet als der Abischnitt, fr den muss man sich wenigstens anstrengen.

----------


## Ursa

> Hat jemand eine Info oder Ahnung, wie man beim TMS den Prozentrang in Standardwert und umgekehrt umrechnen kann. Oder gibt es eine Tabelle dafr sogar?


Da fllt mir eine Idee ein:
Knnte man es nicht mit dem 3-Satz analog zu der Heidelbergformel berechnen und dabei folgende Voraussetzung als Basis annehmen:
Wenn TMS -Standardwert 130 =100%sind, da sie ja mit der Hchstwertung dort fr deren max.44%TMS-Anteil angesetzt werden, dann wren PR 90%= 117 Standardwert
                       85%= 110,50
                       80%= 104,0
                       76,9%=100 (Mindestwert fr HD, denn :0 darf man ja deren Formel nicht dividieren.)
              und   86,92%=113
Meint ihr, so knnte man rechnen bzw. kme man der Realitt in etwa nahe? 
Oder bin ich da auf dem Holzweg?

----------


## Lennart96

Hi ursa,

das Problem dabei ist die Normalverteilung, d.h. nicht jeder Wert wird gleich of vergeben. P90% liegt bei 113 und bei 120 Punkten ist schon der Prozentrang 98, es geht also nicht linear.

Guck mal hier rein. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...htmlview?pli=1

P.S.: Kleiner Funfact zur Normalverteilung, nur 0,038% sollten den Wert 130 bekommen. Bei 11000 Teilnehmern in Deutschland wrden 4,18 Personen, also gerundet 4, den Wert erhalten. An den Enden nach links und rechts gibt es sehr wenige Personen die diese Werte erreichen.

----------


## konsti89

..........

----------


## Sternchenhase

Ja, du klingst wirklich wie ein ganz Sympathischer.

EDIT: Ich habs gestern schon gelesen, wie vermutlich die Hlfte des Forums. Lschen machts nicht wieder rckgngig  :Nixweiss: 
Wenn dich die Meinung von "Forumhschen" (interessante Anspielung brigens) nicht interessiert, warum dann so bse?
Naja, wie gesagt, falls du das noch ausbreiten mchtest, schick mir ne PN.

EDIT2: Schne Erklrung brigens, Lennart  :Smilie:

----------


## Arrhythmie

> Viele haben einfach keine Skills im Umgang mit Patienten und scheinen unfassbar genervt von Menschen (sic).


Na dann warten wir doch einfach mal ab, ob Du a.) berhaupt Arzt wirst und b.) dann auch nach 10 Jahren Berufserfahrung immer noch jeden Tag gleich gut gelaunt, aufmunternd, freundlich und stets bemht mit den Patienten und Kollegen umgehst.





> ich habe mit den dortigen rzten, va was die soziale Komponente angeht, weitaus bessere Erfahrungen gemacht (habe 5 Jahre meines Lebens dort verbracht und hatte - leider - mehrere Krankenhausaufenthalte).


Das klingt so wie "Respektiere meine Reprsentativitt"  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich lass das ansonsten mal unkommentiert stehen.

----------


## Greezi2510

> @konsti89
> Da hast du wohl vollkommen recht. Hab jetzt whrend meines FSJ's schon einige Medizinstudenten kennengelernt, die ihr Pflegepraktikum gemacht haben. Hab mich bei manchen wirklich gefragt, warum die berhaupt Medizin studieren, denen hat man richtig angemerkt, dass sie eigentlich gar keinen bock auf den Beruf haben. Das waren einfach so Leute die sich gesagt haben, boah ich hab ein 1,0 er abi, studier ich halt Medizin. Da knnt ich echt kotzen bei sowas...


Ich habe bisher eher andere Erfahrungen gemacht . die meisten strengen sich doch gerade an , weil sie Medizin studieren wollen . Ich war in der Schule auch immer fleiig,doch Fcher wie Mathe oder Erdkunde haben verhindert , dass ich schlussendlich besser als 1,6 war .   
Die Stufenbeste bei uns studiert jetzt in Gttingen. Ich bin keineswegs neidisch auf sie , denn sie war doch einen Ticken fokussierter als ich, hat weder viel Sport gemacht noch hat sie viele Partys mitgenommen. 

zum Thema Prestige : wer wirklich schon einmal im Krankenhaus gearbeitet hat , der wei , dass die Arbeit dort wenig mit Glamour zu tun hat.  Vielmehr muss man einerseits eine relativ groe Stresstoleranz aufweisen und andererseits sich auf schwierige Arbeitszeiten einlassen , die die Gestaltung des Privatlebens nicht unbedingt leicht machen . 
Diesbezglich finde ich das allgemein hohe Ansehen nur gerechtfertigt . 

Und wenn man mal ehrlich ist : wie viele Leute studieren beispielsweise Jura oder Bwl mit der Primrmotivation " ich will Milliardr werden " . Diese Leute verurteilt auch niemand . 

Aus welchen Grnden heraus man ein Studium beginnt ist doch letztendlich vllig egal . man sollte eben bedenken , dass man die meiste Zeit seines Lebens mit der Ausbung eben dieses Berufes Verbrlngt . Wer sich da schnell Frust einholt schneidet sich im Endeffekt ins eigene Fleisch . 

Im brigen finde ich das Bewerbungssystem in den USA beziehungsweise Kanada keinen Deut fairer . aufgrund der Wartezeit hat man hier wenigstens die sichere Aussicht auf einen Studienplatz . Wer jedoch flexibel in der Ortswahl ist kann ja auch direkt im Ausland beginnen . Rumnien ist ja nicht teurer als viele Stdte in Deutschland . 
Ich kann meinen Vorrednern nur zustimmen , die Abinote sagt letztendlich nichts ber die allgemeine Studienfhigkeit aus . Mein Onkel ist vor rund 30 Jahren ber die Testbestenquote mit einem 3,0 Abi reingekommen und hat sich bis jetzt im Berufsleben doch Wacker geschlagen . 
Die Diskussion ber das Bewerbungsverfahren ist ein alter Hut und wir alle knnen nichts an diesen Rahmenbedingungen ndern . Jeder sollte demnach einfach versuchen das beste aus seiner Situation zu machen . Es gibt schlussendlich viele Mglichkeiten um an sein Ziel zu kommen  :Smilie:

----------


## Ursa

Vielen Dank fr deine nette Erklrung. Diese Funktionskurve hatte ich total bersehen. Die zeigt ja deutlich, dass man es nicht linear betrachten kann. Sorry, da stand ich ein wenig "auf der Leitung"

----------


## Ursa

Mal eine ganz andere Frage, wenn man bei Medizin knapp daneben runter rutscht:
Hat jemand Erfahrung oder Infos, ob man ber Zahnmedizin nach 1- 2 od. 4 Semestern in Medizin quer einsteigen knnte?  Und welche Scheine dafr angerechnet wrden?
Wenn quer einsteigen, dann wre vielleicht ja dann vor dem Physikum gnstiger, da danach ja alle "Ausland-Deutschen" auch quer einsteigen wollen.
Was denkt ihr? Chance oder Hirngespinst?

----------


## Lennart96

Hey Sternchenhase,

wie findest du die Uni Marburg? Hast du dazu schon mal einen Erfahrungsbericht geschrieben? Ich bin gerade am schauen wo ich denn so hin gehen knnte. Wrdest du die Uni weiterempfehlen?

LG Lennart

----------


## Slumdog_Skillionaire

Wird der TMS Prozentrang nach der rohen Punktzahl berechnet oder aus dem Durchschnitts-Prozentrang aller Teilaufgaben gebildet?

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Hey Sternchenhase,
> 
> wie findest du die Uni Marburg? Hast du dazu schon mal einen Erfahrungsbericht geschrieben? Ich bin gerade am schauen wo ich denn so hin gehen knnte. Wrdest du die Uni weiterempfehlen?
> 
> LG Lennart


Hallo Lennart  :Grinnnss!: 
Ja, wrde ich! Hier habe ich einen Erfahrungsbericht geschrieben, wenn du Fragen hast, kannst du dich auch sehr gern bei mir melden  :Grinnnss!: .

Liebe Gre

@Slumdog: Beim PR geht es allein darum, wie du im Vergleich zu allen anderen abgeschnitten hast. Das geschieht je Untertest, der Gesamtprozentrang ist der Mittwert der einzelnen Untertest-Prozentrnge.
Also indirekt auch nach der rohen Punktzahl, abhngig aber von den anderen Teilnehmern.

@Ursa: Es gibt sehr viele Threads zu diesem Thema. Der Einstieg durch Zahnmedizin ist theoretisch mglich, je nach Uni gibt es eine unterschiedliche Anzahl an gleichwertigen Scheinen, die Chancen sind gar nicht gut. Die Bewerberkonkurrenz durch das Ausland hat man immer, egal ob vor dem Physikum oder danach.

----------


## Memento

Hi kurze Frage zu nem anderen Thema :Big Grin: 

Wenn ich mich bei Hochschulstart bewerbe kann ich ja als altabiturient bis zum 15. Juli mein TMS ergebniss nachreichen..muss ich dann bei meinem Antrag schon angeben ich htte den TMS 2016 aber die felder der punktzahl und der note freilassen? Oder reicht es wenn sie dann nur das ergebnis nachgereicht bekommen? :Smilie:

----------


## Sternchenhase

Nachreichen reicht  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## Memento

Alles klar dankeschn :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## konsti89

Hat noch ein Linkshnder hier den TMS mitgeschrieben?
Ich wollte denen nochmal schreiben und darauf hinweisen, dass fr Linkshnder in Zukunft evtl. ein separater Antwortbogen zur Verfgung gestellt werden sollte. Das altbekannte Problem des Verwischens tritt ja gerade in so einer nervsen Testsituation gerne mal auf. Hoffe nur, dass diese Kreuze trotzdem gewertet werden!

----------


## Caramel3009

und wie sollte der Antwortbogen aussehen, damit nichts verwischt?

----------


## konsti89

> und wie sollte der Antwortbogen aussehen, damit nichts verwischt?


Andersrum halt? 🤔🤔🤔

----------


## Slumdog_Skillionaire

> Hat noch ein Linkshnder hier den TMS mitgeschrieben?


Also ich hab als Linkshnder berhaupt keine Probleme mit dem Verwischen gehabt, es war immerhin keine extrem flssige Fllertinte sondern Fineliner.

Ich frag mich nur, wie tolerant die Computer bei der Ordentlichkeit der Kreise zum korrigieren sind.

----------


## Lennart96

> Also ich hab als Linkshnder berhaupt keine Probleme mit dem Verwischen gehabt, es war immerhin keine extrem flssige Fllertinte sondern Fineliner.
> 
> Ich frag mich nur, wie tolerant die Computer bei der Ordentlichkeit der Kreise zum korrigieren sind.


Das hoffe ich auch, da hab ich auch so zwei-drei Problemkreise. Ich habe einmal das Kstchen drunten angeschnitten. Also nicht in das Kstchen rein, aber ich habe die schwarze Umrandung leider angeschnitten . Naja da hilft nur noch beten ;)  ::-angel:  Was denkt ihr dabei?

Ache auf dem Antwortbogen gab es ja ein Beispiel zum Korrigieren, dort war ein Kstchen umkreist. Ist es auch erlaubt 2 Kstchen zu umkreisen und dann das dritte Anzukreuzen, denn es war ja nicht explizit erlaubt aber auch nicht verboten. Der Logik nach sollte es ja funktionieren, aber die Ersteller des TMS sind doch schon ein bisschen komisch... Glaubt ihr, dass das funktioniert?

----------


## Caramel3009

Ich bin mir sicher, dass es erlaubt ist, zwei kreuze zu umkreisen und ein drittes anzukreuzen. 
Ich habe auch bei meinen Kreisen jeweils die oberen oder unteren kstchen berhrt, aber das war doch auch nicht wirklich zu vermeiden, so eng wie die gedruckt sind...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Jasymed

Ich kann die Warterei kaum aushalten :X

----------


## ehemaliger User_01072016-1

Ich bin schon seit einer halben Stunde am Suchen, wo ich denn jetzt meinen AntOn Account erstellen kann. Nirgendswo steht wo man sich registrieren kann. Habe mich daher ausversehend auf Hochschulstart registriert, was man j anicht fr Medizin nutzen kann.

----------


## Lennart95

Hi Phenylalanin17,

https://www.anton.zvs.de/AO/module/zentral.php?sgew=ne

hier kannst Du dich registrieren. Du musst auf zurck zur Startseite drcken, damit Du einen Sitzungscookie erhltst. Unten auf der Seite ist dann ein Button registrieren, durch den Du weitergeleitet wirst.

Viel Erfolg beim Bewerben  ::-stud:

----------


## Caramel3009

Ich htte nochmal eine Frage zum konzentrierten und sorgfltigen Arbeiten. 
Ich habe schon gelesen, dass jemand bis Zeile 40 gekommen ist.
Wenn jemand dann beispielsweise bis Zeile 20 gekommen ist (sagen wir mal beide haben kein zeichen vergessen oder falsch gekreuzt), hat derjenige dann automatisch 10 punkte?
und jemand der bis Zeile 30 gekommen ist 15 Punkte?
Also ist das quasi ein linearer Verlauf oder ist es dann so hnlich wie mit diesem Standartwert, dass da noch irgendeine Streuung mit einbezogen wird, und man noch betrachtet, wie viele personen bis zu welcher zeile gekommen sind..?

ich hoffe man versteht, was ich meine.

----------


## Lennart96

MMn wird eine Art "Rangliste" gebildet, dann wird den besten 2,5% der Wert 20 gegeben und fr jede weitere 5% tiefer auf der Rangliste gibt es einen Punkt weniger. Bei 10000 Teilnehmer, erhielten die besten 250 den Wert 20, die Rnge 251-750 19, 751-1251 18 usw.

LG Lennart

----------


## Caramel3009

Alles klar, danke!
Also kann man gar keine Rckschlsse von der Zeilenanzahl her machen.. :/

----------


## Lennart96

Auch wenn man 399 Rohpunkte htte wre es mglich 0 Punkte zu bekommen (natrlich nur theoretisch ;) )

----------


## Caramel3009

hm.. wie weit seid ihr denn alle so gekommen?

----------


## Lennart96

Das hatten wir alle schon mal hier reingeschrieben, am Tag des Test und dem Tag danach. Ich war bei Zeile 28, aber war auch mega unkonzentriert und mde an dem Zeitpunkt... schei ADHS :/ ... Einer aus meinem Testcenter ist aber auch bis Zeile 36 gekommen, dafr ist meine Nachbarin nur bis Zeile 14 oder 15 gekommen, wei ich leider nicht mehr so genau, ich war aber mega berrascht als ich auf ihr Blatt schaute , mein Blatt zu 2/3 vollbekrickelt und ihrs war nicht mal halbvoll, das hat mich erstmal aufgemuntert, schonmal einer in der Rangliste der garantiert schlechter ist ;) ;P

----------


## ili96

Caramel3009: 
Ist doch nicht so super wichtig, zu wissen, wie viele hier bis Zeile xy gekommen sind. Es sind ja um die 15000 Teilnehmer. Von daher kannst du davon ausgehen, dass viele schlechter und manche besser als du sind. 
Einfach abwarten :Smilie:

----------


## skalpellbitte

An meinem Testort haben viele, ich wrde sogar sagen die meisten, mit denen ich mich unterhalten habe, nicht mehr als die Hlfte an Zeilen geschafft. 
Und bei denen, die fast 40 Zeilen haben, kann mir keiner sagen, dass die uerst sorgfltig gearbeitet haben. Leute mit 20 Zeilen haben zumeist wahrscheinlich weniger Fehler als jemand mit 40 Zeilen. Es kommt fr das Ergebnis natrlich drauf an, wie viele von den"40-Zeilern" Wischi-Waschi-Durchstreichen betrieben haben und wie viele nicht. 
Auerdem ist der Test ja nichtmal darauf ausgelegt, dass man alles schafft (Stichwort: sehr reichlich bemessen). Und da ich Summieren fr anspruchsvoller halte als das Durchstreichen bestimmter Buchstaben wie in den Originalversionen, ist doch klar, dass es hier weniger um die Zeilenzahl, sondern mehr um die Sorgfalt geht.

----------


## Caramel3009

Ja da habt ihr wohl alle Recht..
Vielen Dank!  :Smilie:

----------


## mrs_seltsam

Hey Leute  :Smilie: 
ich hab bis jetzt nur mitgelesen und dachte, ich schreibe jetzt auch mal was hier rein. ;)
Wie haltet ihr das eigentlich mit der Warterei aus? Ich finde das nmlich total furchtbar und wei gar nicht, wie ich die nchsten 1,5 Monate berstehen soll.  :Embarrassment:  Ich kann einfach mal voll gar nicht einschtzen, wie der Test fr mich gelaufen ist.
Ist das eigentlich normal, dass man im Test vormittags Version 1 und nachmittags Version 2 hat? 
LG,
Mrs_Seltsam

----------


## Jasymed

Finde es auch sehr schwer, nicht dran zu denken und mich zu verhalten, als htte es den TMS nicht gegeben... Ist noch so lang bis Ende Juni oO eigentlich msste es bei mir gereicht haben, aber wer wei, wie toll die anderen abgeschnitten haben... Male mir insgeheim doch schon ein Pflegepraktikum und eine Zulassung im September aus...  :Smilie: )
Es nagt echt an mir mit der Warterei

----------


## Medizinzombie

Es gibt mehrere Mglichkeiten.Ein begonnenes Pflegepraktikum ist schon eine ziemlich gute Sache.Ich mache zur Zeit einen auf wenige Monate beschrnkten BFD bis zur Ausbildung.Natrlich kann man auch in dieser Zeit herumreisen und sich kulturell bereichern, wenn man die finanziellen Mittel dazu hat  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jasymed

@medizinzombie Klar, kann man gut machen, habe allerdings vor September noch gar keine Zeit, das passt zeitlich eigentlich ganz gut zusammen ^^

----------


## Lennart96

Sagt mal, was habt ihr in eure Bewerbung fr euer Pflegepraktikum geschrieben? Seid ihr auch bei einem Krankenhaus abgelehnt worden? Ich dachte eigentlich, dass jeder genommen wird, aber irgendwie ist der Plan in die Hose gegangen. Meine Bewerbung war jetzt nicht schlecht, ich habe mir schon Mhe gegeben, aber ich habe halt nichts, auer dass ich sehr gut in der Schule bin, das mich fr Medizin qualifiziert (keine Ehrenmter, Schulsanitter etc). Kann man wegen so was abgelehnt werden?

----------


## skalpellbitte

Ich habe meine Bewerbung letzte Woche abgeschickt und heute kam die Zusage.
Ich habe neben einem Lebenslauf und einer Kopie meiner Abiturzulassung (sprich letztes Zeugnis) natrlich das Bewerbungsschreiben beigefgt. Und da habe ich - neben der Sache mit den guten Noten - Dinge reingeschrieben wie mein Interesse am Medizinstudium (dass ich z.B. in Mnster an einer Orientierungswoche teilgenommen habe, dass ich wegen Medizin den BioLK gewhlt habe, dass ich kurzzeitig im Schulsan-Dienst war). Und dann habe ich noch erwhnt, dass ich mein Schulpraktikum in Klasse 10 auch in einem Krankenhaus absolviert habe und dass ich mir vom Praktikum erhoffe, Einblicke in den Alltag einer Klinik zu erhalten, in den "zuknftigen" Arbeitsplatz. Solche Phrasen halt.
Ich habe auch noch geschrieben, warum mich die Klinik, fr die ich mich beworben hab, besonders reizt (weil sie Akademisches Lehrkrankenhaus der Uni X ist und ich mir vorstellen kann, an der Uni X zu studieren, etc.) - kam wohl gut an.

Nun ja. Ich denke nicht, dass die Absage an deiner Bewerbung lag, sondern einfach daran, dass die ausgelastet sind. Wirklich, ich glaube nicht mal, dass die sich die Bewerbungen genau durchlesen. Die sehen "Pflegepraktikant" und dann klingeln schon die "Super! Billige Arbeitskraft"-Glocken. War deine Bewerbung denn kurzfristig? Ich hab mich fr 'ab Juli' beworben und es hat mich gefreut, dass die Klinik noch was frei hatte, weil ich 'in 2 Monaten' schon als kurzfristig erachte. Zumal ich sogar Vergtung bekomme. 

Versuch es einfach bei anderen Krankenhusern. Irgendeins wird dich schon nehmen. Es gibt bestimmt viele, die ein Pflegepraktikum machen wollen, aber es gibt mindestens genauso viele Krankenhuser bzw. Stationen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lennart96

Also ich habe die Bewerbung letzte Woche geschrieben und die Antwort kann gestern. Ich habe aber noch 2 andere Bewerbungen laufen. Ich habe mich nur gewundert, dass ich abgelehnt wurde, weil mir immer erzhlt wurde, dass man sich fr die "Versklavung" gar nicht richtig bewerben muss, also die ""Super! Billige Arbeitskraft"-Glocke" ;D Super Ausdruck brigens  :Big Grin:

----------


## Btl066

> Ich habe meine Bewerbung letzte Woche abgeschickt und heute kam die Zusage.
> Ich habe neben einem Lebenslauf und einer Kopie meiner Abiturzulassung (sprich letztes Zeugnis) natrlich das Bewerbungsschreiben beigefgt. Und da habe ich - neben der Sache mit den guten Noten - Dinge reingeschrieben wie mein Interesse am Medizinstudium (dass ich z.B. in Mnster an einer Orientierungswoche teilgenommen habe, dass ich wegen Medizin den BioLK gewhlt habe, dass ich kurzzeitig im Schulsan-Dienst war). Und dann habe ich noch erwhnt, dass ich mein Schulpraktikum in Klasse 10 auch in einem Krankenhaus absolviert habe und dass ich mir vom Praktikum erhoffe, Einblicke in den Alltag einer Klinik zu erhalten, in den "zuknftigen" Arbeitsplatz. Solche Phrasen halt.
> Ich habe auch noch geschrieben, warum mich die Klinik, fr die ich mich beworben hab, besonders reizt (weil sie Akademisches Lehrkrankenhaus der Uni X ist und ich mir vorstellen kann, an der Uni X zu studieren, etc.) - kam wohl gut an.
> 
> Nun ja. Ich denke nicht, dass die Absage an deiner Bewerbung lag, sondern einfach daran, dass die ausgelastet sind. Wirklich, ich glaube nicht mal, dass die sich die Bewerbungen genau durchlesen. Die sehen "Pflegepraktikant" und dann klingeln schon die "Super! Billige Arbeitskraft"-Glocken. War deine Bewerbung denn kurzfristig? Ich hab mich fr 'ab Juli' beworben und es hat mich gefreut, dass die Klinik noch was frei hatte, weil ich 'in 2 Monaten' schon als kurzfristig erachte. Zumal ich sogar Vergtung bekomme. 
> 
> Versuch es einfach bei anderen Krankenhusern. Irgendeins wird dich schon nehmen. Es gibt bestimmt viele, die ein Pflegepraktikum machen wollen, aber es gibt mindestens genauso viele Krankenhuser bzw. Stationen


Wie ist es eig geregelt mit der Vergtung ? Normalerweise ist es ja so, dass man nichts bekommt.. Gibt es dennoch Krankhuser, die etwas vergten ? Wrde mich interessieren

----------


## skalpellbitte

Die meisten Krankenhuser zahlen nichts, meins schon. Hab mir vor der Bewerbung die Erfahrungsberichte zu Pflegepraktika hier auf Medi-Learn durchgelesen und dabei erfahren, dass ein Krankenhaus in meiner Stadt vergtet. Kommt mir natrlich sehr gelegen.

----------


## medigirl18

nochmal um sicher zu gehen. Ich muss mich jetzt bis zum 31.Mai bei hochschulstart bewerben, aber ohne dabei anzugeben, dass ich den TMS gemacht habe. So wie letztes Jahr auch, nur dass ich eben Altabiturient bin und daher nur bis zum 31.Mai Zeit habe. Also vorerst so bewerben, als htte es den TMS gar nicht gegeben. Erst wenn ich Ende Juni das Ergebnis bekomme, darf ich noch ein einziges Mal meine Uniwnsche ndern bis zum 15. Juli? Und dafr muss ich dann einfach einen formlosen Antrag an die Adresse von Hoschulstart schicken oder wie? Wem muss ich dann mein TMS Ergebnis zuschicken? Den einzelnen Unis oder luft das auch ber hochschulstart? Und darf ich meine kompletten Uniwnsche einfach ndern? Oder darf ich nur die Reihenfolge oder so ndern ?
bin ein bisschen verwirrt  :Smilie:

----------


## Kaddika

> nochmal um sicher zu gehen. Ich muss mich jetzt bis zum 31.Mai bei hochschulstart bewerben, aber ohne dabei anzugeben, dass ich den TMS gemacht habe.


Jo. 




> Erst wenn ich Ende Juni das Ergebnis bekomme, darf ich noch ein einziges Mal meine Uniwnsche ndern bis zum 15. Juli?


Si.




> Und dafr muss ich dann einfach einen formlosen Antrag an die Adresse von Hoschulstart schicken oder wie?


Auch das ist richtig. Dazu noch unbedingt deine Registriernummer fr den Antrag angeben.





> Wem muss ich dann mein TMS Ergebnis zuschicken? Den einzelnen Unis oder luft das auch ber hochschulstart? Und darf ich meine kompletten Uniwnsche einfach ndern? Oder darf ich nur die Reihenfolge oder so ndern ?
> bin ein bisschen verwirrt


Die Kopie deines Testergebnisses geht an Hochschulstart - zusammen mit deiner dann ggfs. genderten Rangreihenfolge der Unis fr das AdH. Du kannst auch komplett andere Unis nominieren bzw. einmalig auch deinen Studiengangswunsch ndern. 
Lsst sich alles mit ganz wenig Mhe genau Hier  finden.  :hmmm...:

----------


## medigirl18

okidoki. Vielen Dank. 
Das heit praktisch, dass meine jetzige Bewerbung eigentlich komplett unntig und irrelevant ist, aber trotzdem erforderlich ist, damit ich das Ende Juni abndern kann. Und noch ne Frage (sorry  :Big Grin: )... kann ich ALLE Angaben ndern? Wartezeit,AdH und Abitbestenquote? ich habe meine Daten jetzt nmlich bermittelt, weil ich das jetzt einfach hinter mich bringen will. Hab aber nicht wirklich recherchiert, ob meine Angaben  sinnvoll sind. Aber ist doch jetzt eh egal, oder? 
Wisst ihr warum man sich als Alt-Abiturient schon frher Bewerben muss?

----------


## Sternchenhase

> AdH


Ich wrde sagen nur AdH. Der TMS hat auf die anderen Bereiche ja keinen Einfluss.
Ich wei ja nicht, was du fr einen Schnitt hast, aber wenn es nicht 1,0-1,1 ist, ist die Quote eh egal, ebenso wie die WZ-Quote.

Du musst dich frher bewerben, weil du jetzt schon alle Unterlagen hast (im GGsatz zu den Neuabiturienten) und die hss-Mitarbeiter unmglich 40 000 Bewerbungen in den ersten beiden Juliwochen bearbeiten knnen. So wird die Masse verteilt.

----------


## medigirl18

ok macht sinn. nene mich hats auch nur interessiert, ob man alles ndern kann oder nicht. mein schnitt liegt leider nicht bei 1,1  :Smilie: 
Danke

----------


## Lennart96

1,1 wird im WiSe 2016/17 nirgendwo mehr reichen, weil alle Bundeslnder auer Schleswig-Holstein 1,0 haben und SH dieses Jahr den Doppeljahrgang haben wird, d.h. es wird wahrscheinlich bei der Abibestenquote zwischen 1,0 gelost werden mit einer Erfolgswahrscheinlichkeit von 50% (da wir ja doppelt so viele sind. Yeah, lucky me :/). Aber die Entwicklung ist ja auch krank, um in Deutschland in die Abibestenquote zu kommen, braucht man ein 1,0 Abi  :Wand:

----------


## Sternchenhase

Ja, aber mit einem Schnitt in dem Bereich ist man auch nicht auf die Abibestenquote angewiesen  :Grinnnss!: . Insofern...  :Smilie:

----------


## Lennart96

Ne das Thema rgert mich nur ungemein, da es eine Uni gibt, die toll finde, die aber ein Interview hat im AdH und da mchte ich nicht rein, weil ich Angst habe, dass den Prfern meine Nase nicht gefllt, ich aber ber die Abibestenquote easy rein kommen wrde, da aber jetzt der Doppeljahrgang ist, werde ich aber wahrscheinlich rausgelost. Ich kenne ja mein Glck ...

----------


## Sternchenhase

Gibt bestimmt ganz tolle Postkartensprche dazu, aber so grundstzlich: Du solltest wirklich nicht vor so einem Gesprch zurckschrecken, weil du Angst hast, dass es nichts wird.
Mit dieser Einstellung wre ich bei keiner meiner mndlichen Prfungen angetreten, tatschlich habe ich bisher alle gleich bestanden.

Wenn es nichts wird- dann halt nicht. Aber deine favorisierte Uni meiden, weil du Angst vor dem Gesprchsmenschen hast, ist keine Lsung. Trau dich, was soll schon passieren  :Smilie: . Dass er dich nicht mag? Happens.

----------


## Lennart96

Danke fr die aufmunternden Worte  :Smilie:  

Die Uni ist eine meiner 4 Lieblingsunis, so wie bis jetzt aussieht komme ich aber sicher in mindestens eine wenn nicht sogar 2 meiner 3 anderen Lieblingsunis sicher (garantiert und risikolos) rein. Das Problem ist nur, dass 2 meiner 3 anderen Lieblingsunis auch OP1 wollen, wenn ich in die beiden nicht reinkomme, werde ich nochmal gucken, wie ich da mit den OPs rumspiele.

----------


## ehemaliger User_14112016_1

Wie sollen wir "mittelguten 1er Abiturienten" ( ich sag mal so 1,5-1,9) dann berhaupt einen Platz bekommen, wenn die ganzen 1,0er uns im AdH verfahren ( worauf wir ja mit dem TMS letztlich angewiesen sind), den Platz weg nehmen 😳?

----------


## ili96

Eine etwas andere frage..:

habt ihr euch schon ausgemalt, was ihr machen werdet, wenn der tms nicht viel rausreit?  :Nixweiss: 

Ich habe natrlich an eine Ausbildung gedacht. Aber 3 Jahre Ausbildung und bereits 1 Jahr gewartet.. und dann noch nicht mal sicher, ob ich nen platz kriege. Das bereitet mir irgendwie Kopfschmerzen.  :Frown: 

Was ist euer Plan B?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lennart96

An Dilan: 
Also Platz wegnehmen wrde ich jetzt nicht sagen, ich schtze mal es gibt ca. 5000 1,0er pro Jahr in Deutschland (370.000 Abiturienten * 1,3% machen 1,0er Abi) , wenn davon die Hlfte Medizin studiert, sind das schon nur noch 2500. Von den 10.000 Studienpltzen jhrlich gehen 2000 an die WZ-Quote und 2000 an die Abibesten, das sind dann schonmal 2000 1,0 erAbiLeute, und dann 6000 fr das AdH vergeben. Von den 6000 im AdH werden dann 500 an 1,0er gehen, es bleiben aber noch 5500 Pltze ber. Und es gibt ja auch noch viele Boni, wie Ausbildung und FSJ , die die normale 1,0er Streberin (oder Streber) nicht hat, weil die nur in der Schule waren.

An ili: 
Ich habe 2 Plne B: 1. Biomedizin, also dann in die Medizinische Forschung gehen und meine Seele an BigPharma verkaufen ;) oder 2. Finanzmathematik: und dann irgendwie in eine Bank. Aber darber mache ich mir am 30.06. erst Sorgen, wenn Abi und TMS nichts wird. Ich habe jetzt erstmal in einer Woche English Abi und setzte jetzt alles daran, dass mein Abi alleine auch auf jeden Fall fr gute Unis reicht. Sonst wre eine Idee noch auf das Sommersemester zu setzten, da sind die Grenzen niedriger. 
Und noch mal eine ganz crazy Idee: Was ist mit dem Bund? Die bieten Medizin an und du wirst zu dem Auswahltest bei denen bis 2,5 eingeladen. Die Mglichkeit ist aber sehr speziell.

----------


## Slumdog_Skillionaire

> Ich habe natrlich an eine Ausbildung gedacht. Aber 3 Jahre Ausbildung und bereits 1 Jahr gewartet.. und dann noch nicht mal sicher, ob ich nen platz kriege.


Die Befrchtung hab ich auch, dass der NC in den 3 Jahren hher steigt als der Ausbildungs-Bonus :/

----------


## ili96

Lennart: hrt sich ja nicht schlecht an! Und das mit der BW hatte ich auch im Kopf. Eigentlich bin ich schon gewollt, mich dort zu bewerben, aber diese verdammte lange Zeit gebunden zu sein, strt mich ein wenig  :Big Grin:  Aber sonst sehr denkbar.

Slumdog_S : schaut man sich z.b. Gttingen an, sieht man, dass man zur zeit noch mit 1,9 + Ausbildung gute Chancen hat, eingeladen zu werden  (zahnmedizin). Aber dort geht der nc pro Jahr stetig hoch!  :Frown:  
That's the problem... Und dann die doppeljahrgnge dieses Semester boaah  :Big Grin:

----------


## ili96

wenn wir schon bei dem Thema Bundeswehr sind....
habt ihr ne ahnung, fr wann meine bewerbung gilt, wenn man sich jetzt fr ein medizinstudium bei der Bundeswehr bewirbt?
wahrscheinlich eher fr nchstes jahr ne?  :Smilie:

----------


## Lennart96

Dieses Jahr wird das wohl nichts mehr. Ich habe noch was spannendes zum Fitnesstest gefunden. Die haben die Anforderungen runtergesetzt  :Big Grin:  :
http://www.spiegel.de/karriere/beruf...-a-960602.html

Kommt nur mir das komisch vor, aber ich (mnnlich) soll wohl nur 16 Liegesttzen schaffen mssen . Wtf? Haben ich falsche Infos?

Zum Vergleich, um bei uns in der Schule eine eins (13 Punkte) in Sport zu bekommen mussten wir 28 schaffen. Die besten Jungs haben bei uns weit ber 40 einer sogar 52 geschafft.

----------


## Jasymed

Oh Gott bin ich unsportlich, knnte niemals 13 Liegesttze ;'D
Mein Plan B ist wie vlt schon einige rausgelesen haben der Master Psychologie, dann die Psychotherapeutenausbildung.
Ich will diesen Medizinplatz jeden Tag mehr haben  ::-winky:

----------


## Memento

Meine Alternative ist die Medizintechnik :Smilie:  Ist zwar eigentlich wirklich ein ingenieursstudiengang und ohne viel "richtige" medizin in dem sinne, aber technisch und handwerklich begabt bin ich auch :Big Grin:  Mir ist halt wichtig im medizinischen bereich ttig zu sein. Absolutes wunschfach ist und bleibt natrlich zahnmedizin :Big Grin:  Aber mal abwarten wie der test wird..

----------


## Jasymed

Hey Leute,
hab grade noch mal reingeguckt, dass die Ergebnisse JEDES JAHR am 30.6. kommen, im 2015-Thread haben die fast alle aber am 29.6. reingeschrieben.. Meint ihr, wir kriegen die frher? oO
LG

----------


## sonne2

In welchen Bundeslndern gibt es dieses Jahr Doppeljahrgnge? Bin in Bayern, hoffe die Grenzen bleiben einigermaen gleich "niedrig"...

----------


## Caramel3009

@Jasymed:
Ja, es knnte sein, dass das Ergebnis auch schon ein paar Tage frher verffentlicht wird, je nach dem, wann alles fertig ausgewertet ist. Der 30. ist aber der sptestmgliche Termin, deshalb wird der immer angegeben.

----------


## Lennart96

@Sonne2, Nur SH, aber mein Bundesland ist mega klein.

----------


## Jasymed

@caramel3009 okay alles klar, hatte "ab dem 30.6. abrufbar" verstanden als "nicht frher als 30.6."... Dann werde ich mich wohl zwingen, vor dem 29.6. mittags nicht rein zu gucken, schreibe da noch ne Prfung, in der ich lieber nicht in Gedanken bei Medi-Sachen sein sollte ;D

----------


## ili96

Nach 2 Monaten warten kommt es auf den einen Tag nun auch nicht an 😂😂😂

----------


## Jasymed

Find ich schon  :Big Grin:  wenn man denkt "uuh morgen kommen Ergebnisse" und knnte sie schon einfach angucken

----------


## EVT

> Oh Gott bin ich unsportlich, knnte niemals 13 Liegesttze ;'D
> Mein Plan B ist wie vlt schon einige rausgelesen haben der Master Psychologie, dann die Psychotherapeutenausbildung.
> Ich will diesen Medizinplatz jeden Tag mehr haben


Dann wre mein Plan B aber Ausland oder deutsche Privatuni und nicht ein komplett anderer Beruf.

----------


## Jasymed

> Dann wre mein Plan B aber Ausland oder deutsche Privatuni und nicht ein komplett anderer Beruf.


Darf es bitte meine Entscheidung bleiben, ob ich Kinder-Jungend-Psychotherapeutin oder Psychiaterin werde? Danke. Es kann jeder gern machen, was er mchte. Mein Traum ists nicht, in Bulgarien zu studieren, wie einige meiner Schulkameraden das tun. Sonst htte ich wohl keinen kompletten Bachelor in Psychologie gemacht.

----------


## ~JB~

Hallo,




> Sonst htte ich wohl keinen kompletten Bachelor in Psychologie gemacht.


aber noch nicht abgeschlossen, oder?
Sonst wrde ja der TMS nichts bringen.

Gru

----------


## Jasymed

Ich schliee im August ab.

----------


## EVT

> Darf es bitte meine Entscheidung bleiben, ob ich Kinder-Jungend-Psychotherapeutin oder Psychiaterin werde? Danke. Es kann jeder gern machen, was er mchte. Mein Traum ists nicht, in Bulgarien zu studieren, wie einige meiner Schulkameraden das tun. Sonst htte ich wohl keinen kompletten Bachelor in Psychologie gemacht.


Warum direkt so aggressiv? 
Psychiaterin und Psychotherapeutin unterscheidet sich nunmal deutlich, nicht nur was Verdienstaussichten angeht.
Man muss im Leben so viel und so lange arbeiten, daher habe ich geschrieben, was ich tun wrde und zwar immer Plan A verfolgen.
Es gibt ja nicht nur Bulgarien und selbst wenn, was ist daran so schlimm? Im schlimmsten Fall sind es sechs Jahre Studium dort, gefolgt von 40 Jahren im Traumberuf.

----------


## Jasymed

Ach wirklich, die unterscheiden sich? Dachte ich htte den TMS umsonst gemacht.. Unterscheiden sich Medizintechniker nicht von rzten? Habe das hier als nettes Forum erlebt und nicht als "wenn dus willst, MUSST du auch dies und das".
Ich habe geschrieben was ich will und was ich mache, so wie alle anderen auch, also rede mir da bitte nicht rein. Und was so schlimm daran ist, hier 6 Jahre alles aufzugeben und meine Beziehung aufs Spiel zu setzen, das lass bitte meine Sorge sein. Bin mit meiner 1,4 nicht darauf angewiesen, also nein, keine Option. Und nach 3 Jahren nachdenken, ob ich Medizin doch mache, wei ich genug ber meine Mglichkeiten. Und ich arbeite sicher nicht wegen des hheren Gehalts als rztin spter ;) gefragt war nach Plan B, nicht A. Ein komplett anderer Beruf wre fr mich Maurer, und auch das wre ein legitimer Plan B. Ich will Kindern mit psychischen Strungen helfen, und da komme ich hin, so oder so. Der TMS sollte fr die Feinabstimmung sein, weil ich lieber Psychiaterin wre, die Chancen stehen mehr als gut. Wenns aber nicht klappt, stehe ich nicht mit nichts da, sondern mit einem ersten Studium, was direkt ins weitere bergehen kann.

----------


## Nilorak

Um mal wieder ber was anderes zu schreiben:
Dreht sich euch auch immernoch der Magen um, wenn ihr an den TMS denkt? 
Mssen immer noch 4 Wochen warten, echt schlimm. berlege auch die ganze Zeit, was ich mache, wenn das Ergebnis nicht gut genug wird..

----------


## Lennart96

Bei mir dreht sich auch der Magen um... Vor allem , wenn man auch noch auf die Abiklausuren warten darf. Naja wenigsten lenkt die Angst vor den Abiklausuren von der vor dem TMS ab ;)

----------


## ili96

geht mir genauso, Nilorak!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

aber dann denke ich mir, dass ich jetzt eh nichts ndern kann und deshalb geduldig sein sollte. 

Habe mir auch bereits ausgemalt was ich dann machen wrde... evtl hamnat, ausbildung usw.
aber hoffen wir mal, dass das schlimmste nicht eintrifft...

----------


## Nilorak

> geht mir genauso, Nilorak!   
> 
> Habe mir auch bereits ausgemalt was ich dann machen wrde... evtl hamnat, ausbildung usw.
> aber hoffen wir mal, dass das schlimmste nicht eintrifft...


Was fr einen Schnitt hast du denn, wenn ich fragen darf?

----------


## ili96

1,9 
Brenne fr zahnmedizin.

:/  :Smilie:

----------


## Jasymed

Ist jetzt immerhin Halbzeit  :Top:

----------


## EVT

> 1,9 
> Brenne fr zahnmedizin.
> 
> :/


Du kannst ja auch den Ham- NAT in Hamburg machen.

----------


## ili96

Danke. Ja, habe ich mir auch als Option gedacht.

----------


## tms***

Hab den gleichen Schnitt und wrde auch gerne Zahnmedizin machen.
Ich kann wirklich an nichts mehr anderes denken :/

Hast du viel fr den TMS gemacht und was hast du fr ein Gefhl?
Drck uns beiden die Daumen ;)

----------


## tms***

@ili96

Hab den gleichen Schnitt und wrde auch gerne Zahnmedizin machen.
Ich kann wirklich an nichts mehr anderes denken :/

Hast du viel fr den TMS gemacht und was hast du fr ein Gefhl?
Drck uns beiden die Daumen ;)

----------


## Nilorak

Und was fr ein TMS Ergebnis bruchtet ihr, um einen Platz zu kriegen?
Ich will Humanmedizin studieren, kenne mich nicht aus mit dem NC bei Zahnmedizin.
Ich bruchte eigentlich 80% :/ Der Test ist so schwer einzuschtzen..

----------


## Memento

> Und was fr ein TMS Ergebnis bruchtet ihr, um einen Platz zu kriegen?
> Ich will Humanmedizin studieren, kenne mich nicht aus mit dem NC bei Zahnmedizin.
> Ich bruchte eigentlich 80% :/ Der Test ist so schwer einzuschtzen..


Also, bei mir muss es besser sein...ich habe den mittelmigen Schnitt von 2,4, war einfach zu faul :Frown: 
Ich will ebenfalls Zahnmedizin studieren und zwar in Heidelberg..die Punktzahl um zugelassen zu werden lag die letzten 3 Jahre immer zwischen 35 und 40 Punkten. Mein Abitur von 2,4 ist allein nur 21 Punkte wert. Ein Abi von 1,0 entspricht 46 Punkten. In Mannheim und Heidelberg wird ja der Standartwert des TMS in einer Formel in Punkte umgerrechnet und dann zur Punktzahl des Abiturs hinzugezhlt. Fr 40 Punkte insgesamt bruchte ich einen TMS-Standartwert von 113, was einem Prozentrang von 89-90 entspricht. Tja und auf dieses Ergebnis hoffe ich :Big Grin:

----------


## ili96

@tms***

Ich kann es nicht einschtzen. Und wenn ich noch mal alles Revue passieren lasse, werde ich krank  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  es waren 3-4 Untertests, wo ich ein sehr schlechtes Gefhl habe, da ich immer so min 5 nicht bearbeiten konnte. (Vor allem mathe war schlecht).

Hab traurigerweise recht viel gemacht. Das macht es noch peinlicher, wenn das Ergebnis Mau wird :/

----------


## Osuli

Genau das gleiche bei mir  :Grinnnss!: 

Abi ist ebenfalls 2,4 und hoffe auf 89-90% fr Heidelberg...
Hab echt viel fr den Test gemacht, aber leider kein gutes Gefhl im Bezug aufs Ergebnis  :Traurig: 
Wo hast du dich noch beworben?

LG

----------


## Osuli

> Also, bei mir muss es besser sein...ich habe den mittelmigen Schnitt von 2,4, war einfach zu faul
> Ich will ebenfalls Zahnmedizin studieren und zwar in Heidelberg..die Punktzahl um zugelassen zu werden lag die letzten 3 Jahre immer zwischen 35 und 40 Punkten. Mein Abitur von 2,4 ist allein nur 21 Punkte wert. Ein Abi von 1,0 entspricht 46 Punkten. In Mannheim und Heidelberg wird ja der Standartwert des TMS in einer Formel in Punkte umgerrechnet und dann zur Punktzahl des Abiturs hinzugezhlt. Fr 40 Punkte insgesamt bruchte ich einen TMS-Standartwert von 113, was einem Prozentrang von 89-90 entspricht. Tja und auf dieses Ergebnis hoffe ich



Genau das gleiche bei mir 

Abi ist ebenfalls 2,4 und hoffe auf 89-90% fr Heidelberg...
Hab echt viel fr den Test gemacht, aber leider kein gutes Gefhl im Bezug aufs Ergebnis 
Wo hast du dich noch beworben?

LG

----------


## Memento

> Genau das gleiche bei mir 
> 
> Abi ist ebenfalls 2,4 und hoffe auf 89-90% fr Heidelberg...
> Hab echt viel fr den Test gemacht, aber leider kein gutes Gefhl im Bezug aufs Ergebnis 
> Wo hast du dich noch beworben?
> 
> LG


Nur in Heidelberg..ich kann aus privaten Grnden da nicht weg:/ Aber es ist ja auch so, entweder ich habe tatschlich ein Ergebnis von 89-90% oder besser, dann reicht es fr Heidelberg. Wenn nicht, dann wrde es meiner Meinung nach auch fr fast keine andere Uni reichen. Ich lande dann im besten Fall immer noch "nur" unter den besten 20%, was bei den meisten Unis nen bonus von 0,4 gibt. Mit 2,0 kommt man dann nicht weit:/ Und wenns nach der Regel 51/49 geht, dann lande ich mit einem Notenquivalent von 1,5 auch nur bei 2,0...Und selbst wenn ich ein Notenquivalent von 1,0 oder einen Prozentrang von 100 htte und mich gar nicht in Heidelberg bewerben wrde, htte ich bei den meisten anderen Unis  trotzdem "nur" 1,7 bzw 1,8. Und das wr ja doof, denn mit so einem Ergebnis  komme ich in Zahnmedizin in Heidelberg 100 pro rein :Big Grin:  Deswegen kam ich zum Schluss, dass Heidelberg eigentlich meine einzige realistische Option ist.

----------


## Jasymed

Hoffe auf einen Prozentrang von 70  :Smilie:

----------


## cerealquy

In HM gehen einige Unis ja ber den Standardwert. Da ich berhaupt keine Ahnung habe wie dieser einzuordnen ist, wollte ich euch fragen wie wahrscheinlich ein Standardwert von 110 ist bzw wie der vergleichsweise zu den Prozentwerten angesiedelt wird. Oder haben die beiden Werte gar keinen Bezug zueinander ?

----------


## Slumdog_Skillionaire

Bei Prozentrang 90 gibt es normalerweise den Standartwert 113, d.h. fr 110 msstest du ungefhr PR 85 aufwrts haben.

----------


## cerealquy

> Bei Prozentrang 90 gibt es normalerweise den Standartwert 113, d.h. fr 110 msstest du ungefhr PR 85 aufwrts haben.



Oh Gott, dachte das wre eher so der 60-70% Bereich  ::-oopss:  wie kommt man denn dann bitte auf die 130?

----------


## ili96

> Oh Gott, dachte das wre eher so der 60-70% Bereich  wie kommt man denn dann bitte auf die 130?


Wrde ich auch zu gerne wissen  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Memento

> Wrde ich auch zu gerne wissen


Also meine freundin hatte letztes Jahr mi 98% einen Standartwert von 119 :Smilie:  Mit 100% kommt man dann sehr nah bis ganz an 130 :Smilie:  Wie genau da der zusammenhang besteht wei ich auch nicht ganz :Big Grin:

----------


## Slumdog_Skillionaire

Standartwert 124 aufwrts erreichen grade mal 2% der Teilnehmer (http://praepkurs-tms.de/notenberechn...medizinertest/).

----------


## Mondstrahl

oh man.. umso mehr ich in diesem Thread lese, desto nervser werde ich wegen dem Ergebnis :"D Nchsten Donnerstag gibt es dann auch noch die Abi Noten (doppelte Anspannung).. aber muss mich jetzt zwingen, dass ich mich auf die mndliche Abi Prfung zu konzentrieren! Jeder Punkt zhlt XD

----------


## sonne2

> oh man.. umso mehr ich in diesem Thread lese, desto nervser werde ich wegen dem Ergebnis :"D Nchsten Donnerstag gibt es dann auch noch die Abi Noten (doppelte Anspannung).. aber muss mich jetzt zwingen, dass ich mich auf die mndliche Abi Prfung zu konzentrieren! Jeder Punkt zhlt XD


Geht mit genauso! :Big Grin:  Morgen letzte mndliche Prfung und Freitag Abi-Noten..
Hoffe auf Abi 1,3 und Prozentrang 70%+

----------


## MedLearner

Hey,
biete meine Bcher zum Verkauf an, mit denen ich mich auf den Test vorbereitet habe. Vielleicht liest es ja schon jemand, der nchsten Jahr den Test machen mchte  :Grinnnss!: 

Medguru:
TMS+EMS Leitfaden 4.Auflage fr 15€ (Zustand: kleinere Bleistiftnotizen, sonst sehr guter Zustand); NP:29,90€
TMS 2015 Die Simulation fr 10€ (Zustand: neuwertig, bis auf Markierungen bei Textverstndnis); NP: 19,90€
TMS 2016 Die Simulation fr 12€ (Zustand: neuwertig); NP: 19,90€
TMS+EMS Med.-Nat. Grundverstndnis 1.Auflage fr 12€ (Zustand: sehr gut, kleinere Bleistiftnotizen); NP: 19,90€
TMS+EMS Figuren und Fakten 5.Auflage fr 10€ (Zustand: neuwertig); NP: 15,90€
TMS+EMS Textverstndnis 4.Auflage mit 37 Texten (verschiedene Schweregrade) fr 12€ (Zustand: neuwertig); NP: 19,90€
TMS+EMS Schlauchfiguren 3.Auflage fr 10€ (Zustand: neuwertig); NP: 15,90€
TMS+EMS Muster zuordnen 2.Auflage fr 8€ (Zustand: sehr gut, kleinere Bleistiftmarkierungen); NP: 15,90€
TMS+EMS Mathe Leitfaden 5.Auflage fr 12€ (Zustand: sehr gut); NP: 19,90€

Fritest:
Schlauchfiguren fr 10€ (Zustand: sehr gut); NP: 22€
Muster zuordnen fr 10€ (Zustand: sehr gut); NP:22€
Figuren lernen fr 5€ (Zustand: gut, Figuren bei einer bungsversion durch Filzstifte umrandet); NP: 15€
Fakten lernen fr 8€ (Zustand: sehr gut); NP:15€

Bleistiftmarkierungen werden natrlich vor dem Versand so gut wie mglich entfernt, trotzdem mchte ich es erwhnen, da es trotzdem sein kann, dass man es an diversen Stellen noch etwas sieht!

Versand je nach Anzahl der gekauften Bcher, ber den Bcherpreis kann in gesunden Maen verhandelt werden. 

Bei Abnahme des Gesamtpakets wrde ich einen Festpreis von 130€ verlangen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jasymed

Hey, 
ich finde leider berhaupt keinen Thread zum Pflegepraktikum abgesehen von den FAQ...?
Habe jetzt auch einen Platz fr September  :Big Grin:  und soll auf einem Formular angeben, ob es ein Vor-, Zwischen- oder Nachpraktikum ist. Finde die Bezeichnung merkwrdig, auerdem soll ich bei einem Pflichtpraktikum im Rahmen eines Studiums eine Studienbescheinigung beilegen, die ich noch nicht habe. Wollte jetzt nicht direkt die Pflege- / Personalassistenz nerven, wrdet ihr einfach was daneben schreiben statt Kreuze zu setzen?
LG und bald haben wir das Warten geschafft  :Smilie:

----------


## Moosachat

Hey  :Smilie:  
Ich hatte das gleiche Problem. Mir wurde gesagt, dass es sich bei einem Praktikum vor dem Medizinstudium immer um ein Vorpraktikum handelt, auch wenn man zu der Zeit noch fr ein anderes Studium eingeschrieben ist. Was die Studienbescheinigung angeht wrde ich einfach anrufen oder eine Mail schreiben, das beugt Missverstndnissen vor und ist am einfachsten. Du bist auch bestimmt nicht die erste, die bei dem ganzen Formular- und Papierkram noch Fragen hat ;) 
LG

----------


## Jasymed

Super, vielen lieben Dank! LG

----------


## konsti89

Mir geht langsam ganz schn die Dse  ::-oopss: 
Auch wenn ich irgendwie kaum Hoffnung auf ein gutes Ergebnis habe

----------


## sternchenfnger

Geht mir leider auch so! 
Hatte direkt nach dem TMS eigentlich ein total gutes Gefhl, aber je mehr zeit vergeht und je mehr ich drber nachdenke, umso mehr denke ich der Test lief total schlecht. 😕
Will einfach nur noch das Ergebnis, damit ich wei wie meine Chancen stehen

----------


## MedLearner

Oh man.. hab auch schon richtig Panik, was das Ergebnis betrifft :-/ Rechne mit 120-140 Rohpunkten vielleicht und msste unter den besten 10% sein, um einen Studienplatz zu bekommen, das knnte echt eng werden  :grrrr....:  Naja, abwarten..

----------


## sonne2

Ich finde, man kann es gar nicht einschtzen. Ich rechne mit allem zwischen 40-90% ehrlich gesagt.  :Big Grin: 
Man braucht nur Glck bzw. Pech bei Einstreuaufgaben oder geratenen Aufgaben und kann dann eher gut bzw. schlecht laufen..

----------


## konsti89

> Ich finde, man kann es gar nicht einschtzen. Ich rechne mit allem zwischen 40-90% ehrlich gesagt. 
> Man braucht nur Glck bzw. Pech bei Einstreuaufgaben oder geratenen Aufgaben und kann dann eher gut bzw. schlecht laufen..


Du bringst es auf den Punkt, sonne2. Genauso ist es :/

----------


## MedLearner

Ja da habt ihr zwei recht, bei den Einstreuaufgaben muss man wirklich Glck haben leider :/ Geratene Aufgaben hab ich zum Glck nur bei Muster zuordnen, beim Rest bin ich zum Glck berall fertig geworden. Einfach die letzten paar Tage noch auf ein gutes Ergebnis hoffen  ::-oopss:

----------


## ili96

Wenn ich an den matheteil, TV und so denke, dreht sich bei mir immer der Magen :O  :Frown:

----------


## doc_lecturer

So empfinde ich es auch. Ich habe ein schlechtes Gefhl, vor allem bei den Texten, TV und Mathe.

----------


## sonne2

Bei mir war es denke der Schnelltest (konzentriertes Arbeiten), der Gehirn-Text beim TV und Figuren. :/ Und Schlauchfiguren .____.

----------


## Nilorak

> Bei mir war es denke der Schnelltest (konzentriertes Arbeiten), der Gehirn-Text beim TV und Figuren. :/ Und Schlauchfiguren .____.


Und ich dachte, ich war die einzige, bei der Schlauchfiguren nicht gut war. Dabei waren die bei bungen zuhause mein Lieblingstest. :/
Und dass generell kein einziger Test wirklich gefhlsmig gut bei mir lief, kann ich einfach auch noch nicht akzeptieren.

----------


## sonne2

> Und ich dachte, ich war die einzige, bei der Schlauchfiguren nicht gut war. Dabei waren die bei bungen zuhause mein Lieblingstest. :/
> Und dass generell kein einziger Test wirklich gefhlsmig gut bei mir lief, kann ich einfach auch noch nicht akzeptieren.


Im Gegensatz zu dir war ich in Schlauchfiguren immer ziemlich mies. Ich hatte verhltnismig bei Muster ein ziemlich gutes Gefhl, viele sagten, sie mussten viel raten, weil die Zeit zu knapp war, ich bin ganz durchgekommen. Auch sonst bin ich mit der Zeit ganz gut klar gekommen (verrckt ist, dass ich keine Uhr hatte, da meine Armbanduhr, die ich das erste Mal seit Monaten wieder benutzt habe, nicht mehr ging; ist mir erst vor Ort aufgefallen, glaube aber, es hatte einen positiven Effekt)

----------


## ili96

Komplett durchgekommen zu sein, ist schon bewundernswert! 
Kam eig nie richtig durch. Aber hab mit 4-6 zeitlich nicht geschafften gerechnet (auer figfak).

----------


## sonne2

War bspw. eben bei Schlauchfiguren & Figuren einmal durch, hatte also auch noch etwas Zeit, aber musste dann eben trotzdem raten.  :Big Grin:  Man kann ja auch nicht sagen, dass es gut oder schlecht ist.. vielleicht hab ich alle beantwortet, aber dafr recht schlampig..

----------


## ili96

Jo! Abwarten...

----------


## Slumdog_Skillionaire

Ich fand vor allem Textverstndnis komisch, ich hatte beim Text mit Kommisurotomie das Gefhl, dass es mehrmals mehr als nur eine richtige Antwort gab.

----------


## doc_lecturer

> War bspw. eben bei Schlauchfiguren & Figuren einmal durch, hatte also auch noch etwas Zeit, aber musste dann eben trotzdem raten.  Man kann ja auch nicht sagen, dass es gut oder schlecht ist.. vielleicht hab ich alle beantwortet, aber dafr recht schlampig..


Ich lag bei allen Aufgabengruppen unter meinen Erwartungen. Bei den Texten kam ich nicht wirklich rein und musste daher leider ziemlich unsicher die Antworten kreuzen.

----------


## Nilorak

> Ich fand vor allem Textverstndnis komisch, ich hatte beim Text mit Kommisurotomie das Gefhl, dass es mehrmals mehr als nur eine richtige Antwort gab.


Ich dachte bei Diagramme&Tabellen manchmal, dass es bei einzelnen Aufgaben keine falsche Antwort gibt.  :Big Grin:

----------


## sonne2

> Ich dachte bei Diagramme&Tabellen manchmal, dass es bei einzelnen Aufgaben keine falsche Antwort gibt.


Bei Diagrammen musste ich oft auch sooo genau lesen.  :Big Grin: 
Da gab es das, auf dem die Gesamtzahl aller rzte in Deutschland verzeichnet waren, sowie ca. 20 verschiedene Fachgebiete und wie die rzte sich dort aufteilen und dann nochmal nach Altersgruppen eingeteilt. Da war ich mir so sicher, dass keine der Antworten stimmte, da es eigentlich so leicht abzulesen war. Und ganz zum Schluss bin ich nochmal zurck und beim 10. Mal lesen hab ich dann erkannt, dass eine Aussage die Anzahl "anteilig an der Gesamtzahl" bestimmt und bin erst dann drauf gekommen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nilorak

..scheint eine Einstreuaufgabe gewesen zu sein, die hatte ich nmlich nicht  :Big Grin:

----------


## doc_lecturer

Sind euch noch die Lsungen von den letzten 4-5 Aufgaben von DuT bekannt?

----------


## Caramel3009

Wenn du mir nochmal die Fragen bzw Themen der letzten paar Aufgaben sagst dann kann ich mich Vlt noch an die Lsung erinnern  :Big Grin: 

Ich wei aber, dass ich bei den Diagrammen einmal die lsungsabfolge AABBCCDD oder so hatte  :Big Grin:  
Kommt das noch jemandem bekannt vor?

----------


## konsti89

> Ich lag bei allen Aufgabengruppen unter meinen Erwartungen. Bei den Texten kam ich nicht wirklich rein und musste daher leider ziemlich unsicher die Antworten kreuzen.


Ging mir genauso so! :/
Das hat mich echt verrckt gemacht whrend des Tests. Im Training bin ich berwiegend ganz gut mit den Texten zurecht gekommen und pltzlich komm ich mir wie der letzte idiot vor.

----------


## Memento

> Ging mir genauso so! :/
> Das hat mich echt verrckt gemacht whrend des Tests. Im Training bin ich berwiegend ganz gut mit den Texten zurecht gekommen und pltzlich komm ich mir wie der letzte idiot vor.


Hey :Smilie:  Ich hab jetzt schon oft gehrt, das die Texte probleme bereitet haben...das ist auf der einen Seite natrlich rgerlich. Bei mir liefs auch nicht toll bei den texten aber haltet euch zwei dinge vor augen: erstens mit 18 punkten ist TV die aufgabengruppe wo insgesamt am "wenigsten" punkte zu holen sind und zweitens, wenn evtl alle teilnehmer mehr oder weniger schwierigkeiten bei TV hatten, dann kann man auch mit weniger richtigen Antworten ganz vorne bei PZ rngen von 90-100 dabei sein :Smilie:  Also alles noch offen :Big Grin:

----------


## konsti89

> Hey Ich hab jetzt schon oft gehrt, das die Texte probleme bereitet haben...das ist auf der einen Seite natrlich rgerlich. Bei mir liefs auch nicht toll bei den texten aber haltet euch zwei dinge vor augen: erstens mit 18 punkten ist TV die aufgabengruppe wo insgesamt am "wenigsten" punkte zu holen sind und zweitens, wenn evtl alle teilnehmer mehr oder weniger schwierigkeiten bei TV hatten, dann kann man auch mit weniger richtigen Antworten ganz vorne bei PZ rngen von 90-100 dabei sein Also alles noch offen


Ja aber es gibt doch immer irgendwelche Genies die das trotzdem hinkriegen.

----------


## MedLearner

Ja die 10 Genies von 9000-10000 Teilnehmern, die da meinetwegen alles richtig haben, erreichen dann halt vielleicht 100% bei der Aufgabengruppe, deswegen kannst du aber trotzdem noch unter den besten 10% landen. Es wird immer Leute geben, die bei irgendwelchen Aufgabengruppen volle Punktzahl haben, aber das sind ja meistens sehr wenige  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Ggeeuurr

Wei jemand, wieviele Punkte (von 20) man die letzten Jahre im Durchschnitt pro Untergruppe brauchte, um Prozentrang 80 zu erreichen?

----------


## Nilorak

Guck mal hier:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...htmlview?pli=1

----------


## 123Jasmina

Hallo ihr, 

ich habe - wie viele hier scheinbar - auch ein recht schlechtes Gefhl!  :Frown:  
Allerdings fand ich med. Grundverstndnis und Textverstndnis am einfachsten von allen Aufgabentypen. 
Richtig bld gelaufen sind bei mir die Figuren! Ich habe das Gefhl, dass ich schlussendlich alles geraten habe. 
Ging es noch jemanden so?

----------


## Caramel3009

@Nilorak:
von welchem Jahr ist denn die Tabelle?

----------


## MedLearner

@123Jasmina: 
Ja, das mit den Figuren ging mir auch so.. Hab vielleicht 9 richtig kreuzen knnen und den Rest geraten  :grrrr....:  Hatte davor sogar noch solche Figuren gebt, die alle sehr gleich aussahen, aber irgendwie war die Konzentration direkt nach der Mittagspause wohl bei mir noch nicht da, echt rgerlich :-/ 
Med.-Nat. fande ich,wie du, auch gut machbar, Textverstndnis kann ich nicht recht einschtzen.. Naja, mal sehen

----------


## Lennart96

Um auch noch einmal ein bisschen auf dem Test rumzuhaten  ;)

Zu Hause habe ich noch den Matheteil geliebt (10 min frher fertig und so) aber nach dem Teil im Test dachte ich, ich bin einfach dumm... Naja schriftliche Ergebnisse des Abis habe ich gestern bekommen und 15 Pkt im Mathezentralabi  :Big Grin:  . Ich denke, daher dass der TMS Matheteil zu schwer ist ;) und mit der Kommissartextaufgabe will ich erst gar nicht loslegen, sonst sitzt ich morgen noch hier. Jetzt noch mal auf die mndliche Abi Prfung vorbereiten und dann bin ich durch.

----------


## ili96

Glckwunsch, lennart!

Ich komme selbst nach 2 Monaten nicht damit klar, wie merkwrdig die Texte bei TV waren. Das war ein richtiges ratespiel und der Text, den ich ausnahmsweise gut bearbeitet habe (gefhlt), ist natrlich der einstreutext gewesen  :Big Grin:  was fr ein Glck haha

----------


## LairyLe

Hey ihr Lieben,

warte auch ganz gespannt auf das Ergebnis vom TMS... Dauert viel zu lange  :Heul: 
Woher wisst ihr, welcher der Texte der Einstreutext war? Und aus welchem Jahr ist diese Tabelle mit den Ergebnissen? Ist die aktuell oder eher nicht mehr?  :Smilie:

----------


## Caramel3009

> und mit der Kommissartextaufgabe will ich erst gar nicht loslegen, sonst sitzt ich morgen noch hier.



Ich glaube das war eine Einstreuaufgabe? Kann mich an die nmlich nicht erinnern. 
 :Embarrassment:  oder ich habe sie bersehen  :keule:

----------


## Kaddika

> Ich glaube das war eine Einstreuaufgabe? Kann mich an die nmlich nicht erinnern. 
>  oder ich habe sie bersehen


Ich kann mich auch nicht dran erinnern.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Caramel3009

wei jemand wann genau in den letzten Jahren die Ergebnisse verffentlicht wurden? fter doch auch schon vor dem 30...

----------


## ili96

> wei jemand wann genau in den letzten Jahren die Ergebnisse verffentlicht wurden? fter doch auch schon vor dem 30...


Frhestens am 29., sptestens am 30. ;)

----------


## mrs_seltsam

Hie es nicht, dass bei TV Melatonin und Fettstoffwechsel die Einstreuaufgaben sind?  :Embarrassment:  Den Fettstoffwechsel fand ich nmlich echt horrormig. :s
Ich dachte, vielleicht kommt das Ergebnis ja auch etwas frher, weil der TMS ja auch frher war. Langsam drehe ich echt durch mit der Warterei und dieser Ungewissheit.  :Frown: (

----------


## Caramel3009

War der mit dem Fettstoffwechsel der mit den ganzen Abkrzungen?

----------


## mrs_seltsam

Ja, genau der.

----------


## Caramel3009

Ja das war glaube ich auch der Einstreutext.
So wie der war gab es ja vorher auch keine Texte, hoffen wir fr die TMS Generationen nach uns dass solche Texte nicht zur Regel werden  :Big Grin: 
Kann mich gar nicht mehr an die anderen Themen erinnern, auer den mit den Gehirnhlften..

----------


## Lennart96

Ich hatte letztens die Idee nach Tbingen zu fahren und mir die Stadt und die Uni anzugucken, um zu sehen ob es mir gefllt und ob ich dort studieren will. Ich habe aber jetzt gesehen, dass die Fahrt dorthin ewig dauert (komme aus SH). Habt ihr sowas schon gemacht? Hat es sich bei eurer Entscheidungfindung gelohnt und wrdet ihr es empfehlen die Stadt vorher zu besichtigen?

Das ist nicht nur irgendeine Uni, sondern ich wrde da auch wahrscheinlich reinkommen, da mich meine Abiergebnisse positiv berrascht haben.

----------


## Bostanian

> Hey ihr Lieben,
> 
> warte auch ganz gespannt auf das Ergebnis vom TMS... Dauert viel zu lange 
> Woher wisst ihr, welcher der Texte der Einstreutext war? Und aus welchem Jahr ist diese Tabelle mit den Ergebnissen? Ist die aktuell oder eher nicht mehr?


Nach langem mitlesen, schalte ich mich auch mal ein  ::-winky: 

So viel ich wei ist die Tabelle von 2014, aber ich denke, dass man sich nicht unbedingt an den Werten von 2014 oder 2015 orientieren kann. In manchen Untertests vielleicht schon, aber da wohl gerade in den lngeren Untertests das Niveau angehoben wurde, werden wohl auch die Mittelwerte dieses Jahr anders sein (oder so hoffe ich zumindest!). Ansonsten wirds wohl bei mir eher dster aussehen, da ich vom Gefhl her mindestens 3 ziemlich verhauen habe.  ::-oopss:  . Bin schon gespannt, ob dieses Jahr wohl weniger Punkte fr einen hheren Pronzentrang reichen werden.

----------


## Caramel3009

Ich war auch schon in heidelberg und marburg weil ich dort eventuell hinmchte. Auch wenn Heidelberg eher unwahrscheinlich ist, wenn der TMS nicht super gut wird :Big Grin: 
Ich habe mir allerdings weniger die Unis angeguckt, als die Stdte. Ich wollte einfach mal gucken ob ich mich dort wohlfhlen wrde und so weiter.
Wenn es bei dir so eine lange Fahrt ist solltest du dir daher schon vorher einen Plan machen, was genau du sehen mchtest und schonmal vorher gucken wie man da hinkommt und so weiter. Sonst ist schnell mal ein Tag vergangen und man hat den ganzen Tag in der Innenstadt verbracht  :Big Grin: 
Aber ich wrde mir die Stadt auf jeden Fall vorher angucken, immerhin wirst du dort hchstwahrscheinlich die nchsten 6 Jahre deines Lebens verbringen.  :Smilie:

----------


## Caramel3009

> Nach langem mitlesen, schalte ich mich auch mal ein 
> 
> So viel ich wei ist die Tabelle von 2014, aber ich denke, dass man sich nicht unbedingt an den Werten von 2014 oder 2015 orientieren kann. In manchen Untertests vielleicht schon, aber da wohl gerade in den lngeren Untertests das Niveau angehoben wurde, werden wohl auch die Mittelwerte dieses Jahr anders sein (oder so hoffe ich zumindest!). Ansonsten wirds wohl bei mir eher dster aussehen, da ich vom Gefhl her mindestens 3 ziemlich verhauen habe.  . Bin schon gespannt, ob dieses Jahr wohl weniger Punkte fr einen hheren Pronzentrang reichen werden.


ich glaube ehrlichgesagt dass die Tabelle lter ist, bzw. dass man mittlerweile mehr Punkte braucht, um zum Beispiel auf 90% zu kommen. Ich hatte vor einigen Wochen gelesen dass man fr 90% mittlerweile so um die 126 punkte braucht, hier waren es nur 122..
Ich denke das niveau bzw der durchschnitt der anderen teilnehmer ist eher gestiegen als gefallen :/

----------


## Bostanian

> ich glaube ehrlichgesagt dass die Tabelle lter ist, bzw. dass man mittlerweile mehr Punkte braucht, um zum Beispiel auf 90% zu kommen. Ich hatte vor einigen Wochen gelesen dass man fr 90% mittlerweile so um die 126 punkte braucht, hier waren es nur 122..
> Ich denke das niveau bzw der durchschnitt der anderen teilnehmer ist eher gestiegen als gefallen :/


 Das schon, aber da letztes Jahr manch einer auch bei TV, Diagramme etc. wohl "locker" die volle Punktzahl erreicht hat, ich davon dieses Jahr aber eher selten gehrt habe, wrde das darauf schlieen lassen, dass wohl auch die gut trainierten insgesamt eher weniger Punkte erreicht haben werden, oder?

----------


## Caramel3009

das wre natrlich sehr cool  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bostanian

Ich hoffe, dass meine Rechnung aufgeht, das wre dann nmlich eine feine Sache. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Caramel3009

ist ja nicht mehr lang und dann hat das ganze spekulieren und hoffen und beten und rumrechnen endlich ein ende  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Lennart96

> Ich war auch schon in heidelberg und marburg weil ich dort eventuell hinmchte. Auch wenn Heidelberg eher unwahrscheinlich ist, wenn der TMS nicht super gut wird
> Ich habe mir allerdings weniger die Unis angeguckt, als die Stdte. Ich wollte einfach mal gucken ob ich mich dort wohlfhlen wrde und so weiter.
> Wenn es bei dir so eine lange Fahrt ist solltest du dir daher schon vorher einen Plan machen, was genau du sehen mchtest und schonmal vorher gucken wie man da hinkommt und so weiter. Sonst ist schnell mal ein Tag vergangen und man hat den ganzen Tag in der Innenstadt verbracht 
> Aber ich wrde mir die Stadt auf jeden Fall vorher angucken, immerhin wirst du dort hchstwahrscheinlich die nchsten 6 Jahre deines Lebens verbringen.


Ich wollte auch ursprnglich nach Heidelberg, aber selbst WENN ich jetzt 15 Punkte in der Wirtschaft und Politik mndlichen Prfung machte, dann htte ich 844 von 900 Punkten (Rechnerischer Notenschnitt: 0,977777). Letztes Jahr brauchte man aber 862/900 um ber die Abibesten reinzukommen  :Frown:  und ber die AdH Quote msste man dann immer noch 112 Punkte im TMS, also Prozentrang 90% machen. Das ist doch Irrsinn! Ich habe es daher schon ziemlich aufgegeben ....

----------


## Caramel3009

> Ich wollte auch ursprnglich nach Heidelberg, aber selbst WENN ich jetzt 15 Punkte in der Wirtschaft und Politik mndlichen Prfung machte, dann htte ich 844 von 900 Punkten (Rechnerischer Notenschnitt: 0,977777). Letztes Jahr brauchte man aber 862/900 um ber die Abibesten reinzukommen  und ber die AdH Quote msste man dann immer noch 112 Punkte im TMS, also Prozentrang 90% machen. Das ist doch Irrsinn! Ich habe es daher schon ziemlich aufgegeben ....


echt? ich bruchte auch einen suuuper TMS (Standardwert ~118), und wrde damit vermutlich reinkommen, dafr habe ich aber auch nur ein abi von 1,7. 
Mit deinem super schnitt htte ich gedacht dass ein schlechterer TMS reichen wrde.

----------


## Memento

> echt? ich bruchte auch einen suuuper TMS (Standardwert ~118), und wrde damit vermutlich reinkommen, dafr habe ich aber auch nur ein abi von 1,7. 
> Mit deinem super schnitt htte ich gedacht dass ein schlechterer TMS reichen wrde.


Ne lennart hat schon recht :Smilie:  Sein notenschnitt allein, also 844/900, sind 41,7 punkte wert in heidelberg. Letztes jahr brauchte man etwas ber 57, dafr braucht lennart einen standartwert von 111 und wenn er absolut sicher gehen will dann passts mit 112. Die formel ist so drauf ausgelegt, dass hohe standartwerte belohnt werden :Big Grin:

----------


## Lennart96

> Ne lennart hat schon recht Sein notenschnitt allein, also 844/900, sind 41,7 punkte wert in heidelberg. Letztes jahr brauchte man etwas ber 57, dafr braucht lennart einen standartwert von 111 und wenn er absolut sicher gehen will dann passts mit 112. Die formel ist so drauf ausgelegt, dass hohe standartwerte belohnt werden


Memento, ich kann da nicht drber lachen ;) Ne, mach nur Spa, wir haben ja alle eine Chance auf einen super Standardwert . Wenn mans mit 130 wirklich draufgelegt, reichen auch 483/900 im Abi, also 2,9 im Abi. Blde Formel ....

----------


## Caramel3009

naja so bld finde ich die formel gar nicht. fr leute mit einem abi schlechter als 2,0 ist es quasi (soweit ich wei) mit die einzige chance in deutschland ohne warten an einen studienplatz zu kommen.
Und fr alle die ein besseres abi haben bleiben ja noch genug andere unis brig  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lennart96

Ja ok das verstehe ich schon, aber 2,9 im Abi und dann an Deutschlands beste Uni. Das finde ich schon ein bisschen bertrieben .

----------


## Memento

> Memento, ich kann da nicht drber lachen ;) Ne, mach nur Spa, wir haben ja alle eine Chance auf einen super Standardwert . Wenn mans mit 130 wirklich draufgelegt, reichen auch 483/900 im Abi, also 2,9 im Abi. Blde Formel ....


Sorry war nicht bse gemeint :Big Grin:  Ja fr die einen ist diese formel ein fluch, fr die anderen ein segen :Big Grin:  Aber mit 844(!) Punkten ( respekt brigens) Hast du einen platz in deutschland ja sicher;)

----------


## Memento

> Ja ok das verstehe ich schon, aber 2,9 im Abi und dann an Deutschlands beste Uni. Das finde ich schon ein bisschen bertrieben .


Na ja, wenn man dadurch nach heidelberg kommt das man im tms 100% und 130 punkte hat, hat man es meiner meinung nach voll verdient :Smilie:

----------


## Lennart96

Memento, dass ist ja nur wenn ich in WiPo 15 mache. Ich rechne aber eher mit 13 oder 14. Also 1,0 sollte es werden (wenn ich 11 Punkte nchste Woche mache), aber es ist trotzdem bei weitem zu "schlecht" fr Heidelberg. Ich wei nicht, ob du das schon geschrieben hast, aber wo wolltest du hin, Memento?

----------


## Memento

> Memento, dass ist ja nur wenn ich in WiPo 15 mache. Ich rechne aber eher mit 13 oder 14. Also 1,0 sollte es werden (wenn ich 11 Punkte nchste Woche mache), aber es ist trotzdem bei weitem zu "schlecht" fr Heidelberg. Ich wei nicht, ob du das schon geschrieben hast, aber wo wolltest du hin, Memento?


Wr ja trotzdem toll :Smilie:  Na jaaa, ich will auch nach heidelberg allerdings fr zahnmedizin. Da ist es nicht so streng. Ich bin aber einer der kandidaten mit 2,4 schnitt deswegen bin ich auch ein fan der formel :Big Grin:  Bruchte ebenfalls nen standartwert von 112, am besten 113. Warten wir es ab :Big Grin:

----------


## Lennart96

Ich war mal vor ca. 3-4 Jahren in Heidelberg, die Stadt ist in meiner Erinnerung wunderschn, mit einem gemtlichen Flair. Ich muss aber, wenn ich reinkomme, die Stadt auf jeden Fall noch mal besuchen. Nachher verarscht mich meine Erinnerung noch ;D Aber allein schon wegen der Stadt kann ich verstehen, dass da so viele hin wollen und damit der Schnitt so hoch ist.

----------


## LairyLe

Generell finde ich aber der TMS ist nur eine Momentaufnahme. Wenn's dir an dem Tag nicht so gut geht, dann hast du gelitten. Dein Abischnitt ist das, was du ber Jahre abgeliefert hast... Das knnte man da schon wenigstens ein bisschen honorieren finde ich  :Big Grin:  Und ber diese Bestenquote ist's ja fr mega super Abischnitte wie 1,1 oder 1,3 auch unmglich nach Heidelberg oder Mannheim zu kommen.. echt krank - sagt doch nichts aus ob du auch berhaupt sozial kompetent bist das zu studieren oder nicht

----------


## Memento

> Generell finde ich aber der TMS ist nur eine Momentaufnahme. Wenn's dir an dem Tag nicht so gut geht, dann hast du gelitten. Dein Abischnitt ist das, was du ber Jahre abgeliefert hast... Das knnte man da schon wenigstens ein bisschen honorieren finde ich  Und ber diese Bestenquote ist's ja fr mega super Abischnitte wie 1,1 oder 1,3 auch unmglich nach Heidelberg oder Mannheim zu kommen.. echt krank - sagt doch nichts aus ob du auch berhaupt sozial kompetent bist das zu studieren oder nicht


Also medizin ist glaube ich DAS fach schlecht hin in dem gute abischnitte honoriert werden :Big Grin:  Nur in heidelberg/mannheim ist das halt was anderes. Ja da hast du recht :Smilie:  Das heit aber auch das es leute mit 3,0 gibt die bessere rzte sein knnten als 1,0er ;)

----------


## MedLearner

Um ehrlich zu sein, finde ich das Auswahlverfahren in Heidelberg gut so. Wie Memento schon sagt, kommt es nicht immer auf den Schnitt an! Gerade der Medizinertest prft ja Fhigkeiten, die fr Mediziner wichtig sind, und es gibt eben Leute, die sich in der Schule oft hart getan haben, aber als rzte, bei denen ganz andere Fhigkeiten erwartet werden, super sind. In sterreich kommt man ja soweit ich wei nur noch ber einen Medizinertest zu einem Medizinstudienplatz, finde ich persnlich viel besser als ber die Abinote.. Stellt euch mal vor, ein Schler, der immer nur 1er hatte, wird Unfallchirurg und bekommt einen schwerverletzten Patienten auf den Tisch, ich knnte mir vorstellen, da behlt eher der Arzt die Nerven, der auch als Schler schon oft 'improvisieren' musste, als der Arzt, der immer nur 1er geschrieben hat, alles perfekt gelernt hatte und nun das erste mal vor einem Problem steht, dass so nicht im Lehrbuch erlutert ist. 
Deswegen bin ich ehrlich nicht der Meinung, dass 1,0 Schler die besseren Mediziner sind!!

----------


## Lennart96

Was aber misst der TMS, das das Abi nicht misst?

Generelle Intelligenz wird frs Abi und auch fr den TMS gebraucht. Sinnlose Inhalte stupide lernen wird im Abi gebraucht und durch das ganze Training fr den TMS auch abgetestet. Was bleibt ber ? Wie schnell ich Buchstaben durchstreichen kann ? ;)

Ich schliee mich euch gerne an in dem Gedanken, dass das Abi ein unzureichender Indikator fr den Erfolg als Arzt ist. Ich halte aber den TMS auch nicht geeigneter als das Abi. Richtig wre meines Achtens ein Assistent-Center, aber so was ist viel zu teuer...

----------


## MedLearner

Klar prft der TMS auch nicht ALLE Fhigkeiten und ist sicher auch nicht das optimale Mittel, um herauszufinden, wer ein guter Arzt wird. Aber bei uns in Bayern muss man eben nur in Deutsch und Mathe sicher Abi machen, daneben kann man noch 2 Fremdsprachen machen und zum Beispiel Musik als Abifach whlen. Wird woanders denke ich hnlich sein, dass man sich zum Beispiel vollkommen von naturwissenschaftlichen Fchern 'fernhalten' kann im Abi. Und ich finde, dass Fremdsprachen, bzw. Fcher wie Musik/Kunst einen viel geringeren Aufschluss ber die Fhigkeiten als Arzt geben, als der TMS. Dort wird Schnelligkeit, rumliches Vorstellungsvermgen (vor allem bei Chirurgie wichtig), Textverstndnis, der Umgang mit Fachbegriffen,... berprft. Und das Buchstaben streichen hat einen sehr groen Sinn sogar ;) Es gibt Aufschluss darauf, wie schnell, aber dennoch sorgfltig gearbeitet wird von der Person!!

----------


## Lennart96

Ja ok, vor allem mit der Aussage mit Sprachen und Musik im Abi hast du definitiv recht. Ich war ein bisschen zu sehr auf mich selbst bezogen. Ich bin im Physikprofil, d.h. Physik ist mein Hauptfach mit 4 Stunden und Bio und Chemie habe ich auch verstrkt. Ich denke, wenn bei allen die Fcher so wren, misst das die Naturwissenschaften sehr gut und ist auch besser als der TMS. Da fllt mir noch dieser Spruch ein, dass es mglich ist sein Abi mit Sport und Musik LK zu machen  :Big Grin:  So ein Abi misst dann glaube ich auch recht wenig.

----------


## Caramel3009

Ich persnlich denke kein Auswahlverfahren, egal wie sie es ndern wrden, wrde aufschluss darber geben, ob man spter ein guter arzt wird oder nicht.
es geht ja auch einzig und allein darum, dass irgendwie entschieden werden muss, wer von den vielen bewerbern einen platz bekommt und wer nicht, und da ist doch die abinote und auch der tms ein recht einfaches mittel, um irgendwie ranglisten zu erstellen. 
ich denke jetzt kann man eh noch nicht sagen, wer von uns in sechs jahren der bessere arzt wre. bis dahin sind wir alle andere menschen, und nur weil man whrend der schulzeit vielleicht ein riesen streber war oder ein einzelgnger und noch nicht wirklich viele soziale kompetenzen hat, heit dass ja nicht, dass man sich in den sechs jahren nicht noch weiterentwickeln kann.

----------


## doc_lecturer

> Das schon, aber da letztes Jahr manch einer auch bei TV, Diagramme etc. wohl "locker" die volle Punktzahl erreicht hat, ich davon dieses Jahr aber eher selten gehrt habe, wrde das darauf schlieen lassen, dass wohl auch die gut trainierten insgesamt eher weniger Punkte erreicht haben werden, oder?


Obwohl ich in meinen bungsphasen relativ positive Ergebnisse erreicht hatte, habe ich mich nach dem TMS doch sehr stupide gefllt, da ich absolut nicht mein erhofftes Niveau erreichen konnte. Vor allem einfachere Aufgaben z.B. Med-Nat, TV, Mathe und DuT habe ich nur stellenweise hinbekommen, daher bin ich etwas enttuscht von meiner eigenen Leistung.

----------


## sonne2

Man sollte auch nie vergessen, dass der NC sich auch nur daraus ergibt, dass Medizin so unglaublich beliebt ist. Wrden sich aus irgendeinem Grund nchstes Semster nur 5000 Leute auf die 9000 Pltze bewerben, wrde auch der mit 4,0 genommen werden.
Also braucht man eben irgendein Kriterium, um die Studenten auszuwhlen. Und da Bewerbungsgesprche bei einer so groen Anzahl und allgemein oft weit entfernten Unis und Zeitaufwand etc. etc. nicht funktionieren, muss eben der Schnitt her als logisches Kriterium.
Und dann ist der TMS (und andere Boni) meiner Meinung nach doch eine sehr gute Entwicklung, um das ganze doch noch ein bisschen transparenter zu machen.  :Smilie:  Er ist ja keine Pflicht und man braucht ihn ja auch nicht an jeder Uni, wenn man 1,0 hat.

----------


## ili96

auerdem finde ich, dass der TMS genau das verkrpert, was das Medizinstudium ausmacht. Nmlich durchhaltevermgen und flei.


//Da in den letzten Jahren die angehenden Studenten angefangen haben, fr den TMS zu ben und ihn nicht mehr unvorbereitet angenehen, ist es IMHO kein Indiz mehr fr Intelligenz. Denn vieles am tms ist erlernbar, sofern man viel bt..

----------


## Memento

Krass..hab grade erst bemerkt, das 2014 das ergebnis schon am 27 raus war :Embarrassment:  Was denkt ihr, kommt unser ergebnis auch frher? 30.6 ist ja eigentlich jedes jahr ofizielles verffentlichungs datum. Kann es kaum erwarten :Big Grin:  Hab gleichzeitig eine gewisse vorfreude aber auch eine heiden angst :Big Grin:

----------


## konsti89

> Krass..hab grade erst bemerkt, das 2014 das ergebnis schon am 27 raus war Was denkt ihr, kommt unser ergebnis auch frher? 30.6 ist ja eigentlich jedes jahr ofizielles verffentlichungs datum. Kann es kaum erwarten Hab gleichzeitig eine gewisse vorfreude aber auch eine heiden angst


Um Gottes Willen. 😱🙈
Meine armen Nerven. 
Bei mir ist es echt so, hop oder top, Medizin oder kein Medizin.

----------


## Lennart96

konsti, bist du 89er Jahrgang? Naja "kein Medizin", hast du nicht bald die Wartesemester volle?

----------


## konsti89

> konsti, bist du 89er Jahrgang? Naja "kein Medizin", hast du nicht bald die Wartesemester volle?


leider nicht  ::-oopss:

----------


## tms***

Wei eigentlich jemand ob man schon vorher anrufen und nach seinem Ergebnis fragen kann?

----------


## sternchenfnger

Soweit ich wei, ist sowas nicht mglich

----------


## medigirl18

Mal etwas off topic wieder...aber wir bekommen ja schon sehr bald unsere Ergebnisse und danach msste man sich ja als Alt-Abiturient schon darauf "vorbereiten" die ganze Adh Rangliste (die man bis zum 31.Mai angeben musste) umzukrempeln und sich fr andere Unis zu bewerben. Das luft ja wie ich erfahren habe ber ein formlosen Antrag ab. Ich hab aber wieder Panik irgendetwas falsch zu machen. Daher meine Frage an diejenigen, die das vllt schon einmal gemacht haben: Wie soll ich mir so einen Antrag vorstellen?

So nach dem Motto: 
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren... also quasi einen Brief schreiben und die ganze Lebensgeschichte erzhlen 

oder: abgenderte Adh-Liste mit Namen und das reicht schon?

Kann man da auch wieder ne Postkarte mitschicken, damit man wieder eine Rckmeldung bekommt, wenn die "Unterlagen" angekommen sind?

Und wie bringt man den TMS mit ein ? Wir bekommen unsere Ergebnisse ja online. Bekommen wir da auch ein "ausdruckbares" Format, welches wir dann einsenden knnen? oder wie luft das ab?

----------


## Kaddika

> Daher meine Frage an diejenigen, die das vllt schon einmal gemacht haben: Wie soll ich mir so einen Antrag vorstellen?
> 
> So nach dem Motto: 
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren... also quasi einen Brief schreiben und die ganze Lebensgeschichte erzhlen 
> 
> oder: abgenderte Adh-Liste mit Namen und das reicht schon?


Hola, werde das zwar auch wie du in diesem Jahr zum ersten mal machen mssen, aber denke, dass es die Sachbearbeiter da kaum interessiert was du in deiner Freizeit machst oder was deine Lieblingsfarbe ist. ;)
Betreffzeile, Frmliche Briefeinleitung mit Begrndung was du da jetzt genau willst, sowie deine neue Rangliste sollten reichen. 
Ganz WICHTIG jedoch fr die Zuordnung: Deine Antragsnummer von deiner ursprnglichen Bewerbung mit angeben! 




> Kann man da auch wieder ne Postkarte mitschicken, damit man wieder eine Rckmeldung bekommt, wenn die "Unterlagen" angekommen sind?


Was meinst du mit Postkarte? Wrde und werde meine Unterlagen einfach als Einwurfeinschreiben oder Einschreiben/Rckschein abschicken.




> Und wie bringt man den TMS mit ein ? Wir bekommen unsere Ergebnisse ja online. Bekommen wir da auch ein "ausdruckbares" Format, welches wir dann einsenden knnen? oder wie luft das ab?


Eine Kopie der Ergebnisse reicht ja. Auf der TMS-Seite ist an einer Stelle auch so ein Beispiel fr die letztendliche Bescheinigung die du in deinem Konto ansehen kannst. Die dann einfach ausdrucken und mitschicken..

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Wei eigentlich jemand ob man schon vorher anrufen und nach seinem Ergebnis fragen kann?


Nein, nicht mglich.

Ich habe damals das hier geschrieben, geistert auch irgendwo im Forum noch rum.




> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> nach dem Erhalt meines TMS-Ergebnisses wrde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn Sie meine Ortsprferenzen wie folgt ndern knnten:
> ....
> Meine Registriernummer lautet:
> 
> Mit freundlichen Gren
> Sternchenhase

----------


## Osuli

Also durch die Ergebnisverffentlichungen der letzten Jahre vermute ich sehr stark, dass die Ergebnisse morgen oder sptestens Dienstag online gehen... 
Kriege jetzt schon einen Herzinfarkt wenn ich nur dran denke  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Greezi2510

Ich Trau mich gar nicht das Tms Portal zu ffnen

----------


## tms***

Ich auch nicht! Aktualisiere die Seite bestimmt zehn mal am Tag und krieg jedes Mal einen halben Herzinfarkt!

----------


## Greezi2510

Also ich hab die Seite seit Ewigkeiten nicht geffnet , ich warte bis hier der erste sein Ergebnis postet  :Big Grin: D

----------


## sonne2

Werde erst nach dem Erhalt meines TMS Ergebnisses den Antrag abschicken (Neu-Abiturient). Das beinhaltet dann eine beglaubtige Kopie des Abitur-Zeugnisses, eine TMS-Bescheinigung (die man zum Ausdruck dann erhlt, oder?) und dann noch den Online-Antrag (bekommt man am Ende von AntOn auch einen Verweis auf das, was ausgedruckt werden muss? Weil im Online-Portal sehe ich momentan nicht, was ich da ausdrucken soll?)

----------


## Greezi2510

> Werde erst nach dem Erhalt meines TMS Ergebnisses den Antrag abschicken (Neu-Abiturient). Das beinhaltet dann eine beglaubtige Kopie des Abitur-Zeugnisses, eine TMS-Bescheinigung (die man zum Ausdruck dann erhlt, oder?) und dann noch den Online-Antrag (bekommt man am Ende von AntOn auch einen Verweis auf das, was ausgedruckt werden muss? Weil im Online-Portal sehe ich momentan nicht, was ich da ausdrucken soll?)



Genau das musst du an Hochschulstart schicken ! Steht dann auch noch extra unterhalb des online Antrags

----------


## 123Jasmina

Ich mache mir noch in die Hose  :Big Grin: 
Meint ihr die Ergebnisse kommen morgen, sowie 2013 und 2014?
2015 kamen die Ergebnisse ja erst am 29.

----------


## medigirl18

ernsthaft ? knnte es echt schon morgen oder bermorgen so weit sein? htte ich das nur nicht gelesen :/

----------


## sonne2

> Genau das musst du an Hochschulstart schicken ! Steht dann auch noch extra unterhalb des online Antrags


Danke!  :Smilie:

----------


## konsti89

> ernsthaft ? knnte es echt schon morgen oder bermorgen so weit sein? htte ich das nur nicht gelesen :/


Omg ich hoffe nicht. 
Ich hab ne Riesen Angst vor der mglichen Enttuschung.

----------


## tms***

Ich auch :/ Hab so ein schlechtes Gefhl irgendwie...

----------


## Kaddika

> Ich mache mir noch in die Hose 
> Meint ihr die Ergebnisse kommen morgen, sowie 2013 und 2014?
> 2015 kamen die Ergebnisse ja erst am 29.



So frh?  ::-oopss: 
Hab mich da bisher eigentlich relativ gut von ablenken knnen. Hab aber eine Mitbewohnerin, die mich stndig dran erinnert.  :Big Grin:

----------


## MrMde

Entspannt euch, ihr knnt jetzt eh nichts mehr ndern.

Ich hatte damals auch ein ziemlich schlechtes Gefhl nach dem Test, aber am Ende hatte ich Prozentrang 100%

und ich bin normalerweise sehr gut darin meine Leistung in Klausuren einzuschtzen, sowohl in der Schule als auch jetzt im Studium, meistens auf 1 Punkt genau.
Also euer Gefhl sagt wahrscheinlich ziemlich wenig aus, bis auf darber wie gerne ihr Medizin studieren wollt ;).

Und auch wenn ihr den Eindruck habt, dass die Leute um euch rum beim Test so oder so gut waren, das ist nur ein winzig kleiner Ausschnitt aus allen Teilnehmern und hat keine Aussagekraft.

Bei mir kam das Ergebnis damals am Montag, allerdings erst gegen Mittag.

Man hatte mir damals gesagt das wrde so ab 8, 9 Uhr sptestens 10 online sein, tatschlich wars dann glaub ich erst zwischen 13 und 14 Uhr, also macht euch nicht verrckt und viel Glck  :Smilie:

----------


## 123Jasmina

> Entspannt euch, ihr knnt jetzt eh nichts mehr ndern.
> 
> Ich hatte damals auch ein ziemlich schlechtes Gefhl nach dem Test, aber am Ende hatte ich Prozentrang 100%
> 
> und ich bin normalerweise sehr gut darin meine Leistung in Klausuren einzuschtzen, sowohl in der Schule als auch jetzt im Studium, meistens auf 1 Punkt genau.
> Also euer Gefhl sagt wahrscheinlich ziemlich wenig aus, bis auf darber wie gerne ihr Medizin studieren wollt ;).
> 
> Und auch wenn ihr den Eindruck habt, dass die Leute um euch rum beim Test so oder so gut waren, das ist nur ein winzig kleiner Ausschnitt aus allen Teilnehmern und hat keine Aussagekraft.
> 
> ...



Das macht einen schon ein wenig Mut.  :Big Grin:  
Aber ich war in einigen Aufgabengruppen so frchterlich miserabel. Ich habe das Gefhl, einfach alle sind besser als ich gewesen  :Big Grin:  
Ganz entgegen meiner Erwartung war auch einfach jeder mit dem ich gesprochen habe super vorbereitet. Hmpf.  :Big Grin:

----------


## doc_lecturer

> Omg ich hoffe nicht. 
> Ich hab ne Riesen Angst vor der mglichen Enttuschung.


Da kann ich mich leider nur anschlieen. Nach dem Test war ich ziemlich enttuscht!

----------


## Jasymed

> Entspannt euch, ihr knnt jetzt eh nichts mehr ndern.
> 
> Ich hatte damals auch ein ziemlich schlechtes Gefhl nach dem Test, aber am Ende hatte ich Prozentrang 100%
> 
> und ich bin normalerweise sehr gut darin meine Leistung in Klausuren einzuschtzen, sowohl in der Schule als auch jetzt im Studium, meistens auf 1 Punkt genau.
> Also euer Gefhl sagt wahrscheinlich ziemlich wenig aus, bis auf darber wie gerne ihr Medizin studieren wollt ;).
> 
> Und auch wenn ihr den Eindruck habt, dass die Leute um euch rum beim Test so oder so gut waren, das ist nur ein winzig kleiner Ausschnitt aus allen Teilnehmern und hat keine Aussagekraft.
> 
> ...


Danke fr die lieben Worte! Hatte im Test ein ziemlich gutes Gefhl und hoffe, die monatelange Vorbereitung hat sich ausgezahlt. Ich htte gern ein eindeutiges Ergebnis, damit ich nicht nochmal bis 19.10. bangen muss, ob Note + TMS reichen. So gings mir nmlich nach dem Abi schon, 2 Umzge, nachrcken auf die allerletzte Minute. Hoffe auf einen eindeutigen Standardwert. Schlaft alle gut!

----------


## Memento

Oh mann....ab heute knnte das ergebnis kommen :Big Grin:  Die nchsten vier tage werden der horror :Frown:

----------


## leonix

Ich denke/hoffe auch das die Ergebnisse heute online gehen. Auf jeden Fall wnsche ich euch nur das Beste! (solange ihr schlechter seid als ich  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## tms***

War der Verffentlichungstermin der letzten Jahre denn auch erst der 30.? Und die Ergebnisse kamen dann einfach frher?

----------


## leonix

Soweit ich das mitbekommen ja. 2014: 27.6
2015: 29.6 

2016 war der Test frher als jemals zu vor. Da heute Montag der 27. ist wre das doch realistisch oder?

----------


## tms***

Oh Gott. Ich hab solche Angst 🙈

----------


## Medimuschen

Ab heute werde ich jeden Tag reingucken.. Ich hoffe, die monatelange Vorbereitung, Kosten und Mhen haben sich gelohnt! Bei mir kommt es auf den Tms an, ob ich Medizin studieren kann. Mit PR 80 (also wenn ich zu den top 20% gehre) wird es noch knapp, mit PR 90 ist es sicher. Wobei ich schon mit ersterem zufrieden wre, der nachmittagsteil lief bei mir gelinde gesagt schlecht... 

Ich drcke euch allen die Daumen und bitte sagt hier Bescheid, wenn ihr eure Ergebnisse habt! Toll ist es sicher auch, wenn Ergebnisse in Verbindung mit Punktezahlen gepostet werden, als Orientierung fr die Folgejahrgnge! ☺️

----------


## B.Medi

Ich habe das Gefhl unterdurchschnittlich abgeschnitten zu haben.. Ich hoffe das ist nicht so:/

----------


## tennisliebe23

Wisst ihr ob man eine Mail bekommt wenn das Ergebnis da ist oder stellen die das einfach rein?

----------


## leonix

Einfach rein  :Smilie:

----------


## Nilorak

Meine Nerven liegen echt blank, kann mich auf nichts anderes konzentrieren.
Am Ende kommen die Ergebnisse doch erst Donnerstag  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lennart96

> Meine Nerven liegen echt blank, kann mich auf nichts anderes konzentrieren.
> Am Ende kommen die Ergebnisse doch erst Donnerstag


genau das gleiche denke ich mir auch... Gucke aber trotzdem zu jeder vollen Stunde auf die Seite

----------


## konsti89

Kann da nicht mal jemand anrufen?  :Big Grin: 

Das ist ja echt unertrglich. Ich bin quasi in permanenter Schockstarre

----------


## Lennart96

> Kann da nicht mal jemand anrufen? 
> 
> Das ist ja echt unertrglich. Ich bin quasi in permanenter Schockstarre


Sag uns dann bitte Bescheid, ob die die Ergebnisse rausgeben. Ich werde dann auch sofort anrufen  :Big Grin:

----------


## sternchenfnger

Die Warterei macht mich auch total wahnsinnig. Ich hoffe so, dass die Ergebnisse noch heute rauskommen. Lange machen meine nerven das nmlich nicht mehr mit..

----------


## sonne2

Wre fast besser, wenn sie fix am 30. kommen anstatt so  :Big Grin:

----------


## 123Jasmina

Ich glaube, heute kommt nichts mehr. Wahrscheinlicher wre es ja, dass sie es morgens hochladen.

----------


## Medizinzombie

"Abruf der Testergebnisse

Die Testergebnisse sind ab 30. Juni 2016 in Ihrem persnlichen Account hinterlegt. Abruf durch die TMS-Teilnehmer ist nur bis 30. September 2016 mglich."

Quelle: http://www.tms-info.org/index.php?id...en_und_termine

Ich schtze mal, dass wir leider noch 3 Tage warten mssen :-/

----------


## Bostanian

Das wrde ich nicht unbedingt sagen, so viel ich wei war die Antwort auf die Anfrage von jemandem der Facebook-Gruppe, dass die Ergebnisse zwischen dem 28. Und 30. kommen  :Smilie:

----------


## Caramel3009

@Medizinzombie: 
das steht aber jedes Jahr da und meist kommen sie doch frher  :Big Grin:  
und hat nicht auch jemand geschrieben dass sie mal um zwei oder drei kamen? 
Also vlt kommen sie heute doch noch.

und wie heisst denn die Facebook Gruppe? Hab ich noch gar nicht gesehen  :Big Grin:

----------


## 123Jasmina

Nein, das ist der letztmgliche Termin. Es wird jedes Jahr der 30. als Termin angegeben, aber die Ergebnisse kommen meistens ein paar Tage frher.

----------


## Nilorak

Denke, heute kommt da nix mehr. Ist ja schon zwei Uhr. Nicht zum Aushalten!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lennart96

Memento, hast du da schon angerufen ?

----------


## Zahni2016

Ich habe gerade nochmal nachgeschaut, 2014 kamen die Ergebnisse am 27. um kurz nach 15 Uhr und 2013 anscheinend am 27. erst gegen 17 Uhr. Also knnten sie doch noch heute kommen  :peng:

----------


## Caramel3009

Und sich jetzt einfach mal nen scherz erlauben und sagen dass die ergebnisse da sind  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
dann wrde ich wohl gesteinigt  :Big Grin:

----------


## 123Jasmina

Irgendjemand hat doch angerufen oder sich bei den Organisatoren informiert - scheinbar ist der frhst mgliche Termin doch morgen  :Frown:

----------


## Moosachat

Ich denke, die Ergebnisse kommen morgen, sofern die Infos aus Facebookgruppe wirklich von der TMS-Seite gegeben wurde.
Letztes Jahr wurden die Ergebnisse am 29. Juni 2015 verffentlicht und bereits am 23. Juni 2015 haben die Leute von der TMS-Facebook-Seite auf die Nachfrage zum voraussichtlichen Datum gesagt, dass es wahrscheinlich der 29. werden wrde.
Demnach knnen sie das selbst wohl ganz gut einschtzen, wann sie fertig werden. Und wenn sie sagen 28.-30. Juni 2016, dann denke ich, dass es momentan so aussieht, als wrde es morgen klappen, nur dass sie eben keine Garantie geben wollen.

----------


## Memento

> Memento, hast du da schon angerufen ?


Ne :Big Grin:  Also hab auch mal in den alten foren geforstet, die ergebnisse kamen zwar durchaus schon nachmittags am 27, allerdings hat die tms seite dann auch ab morgens gespackt..das war ja heute nicht. Ich wrd vermuten die kommen deswegen frhestens morgen.

----------


## 123Jasmina

Ja, sehe ich auch so  :Big Grin:  
Eigentlich aktualisiere ich gar nicht die TMS-Seite, sondern schaue nur hier nach, ob irgendwer "Es ist daaaaa." brllt.  :Big Grin:

----------


## konsti89

Ich wollt mir ja grad nen Spa erlauben  la "hab angerufen, 16h kommen sie ". 
Aber da ich nicht wei fr wie viele Nervenzusammenbrche ich dann verantwortlich wre...  :Big Grin:

----------


## philippd

Meine Gte ich bin extra verreist um vor dem Studium nochmal frei zu sein und trotzdem schaue ich mehrfach am tag rein! Falls es zu einer komischen Zeit reingestellt wird werde ich dank 7h zeitverschiebung hier schnell berichten  :Big Grin: 
Viel Glck allesamt

----------


## Bostanian

Bin auch 8h hinterher und werde dann wohl in den kommenden Tagen gerade rechtzeitig zur Verffentlichung aufwachen 🙈

----------


## ili96

Also meine Freunde und ich haben die Ergebnisse bereits

----------


## tms***

Wirklich??!! Und was habt ihr?

----------


## tms***

Wann sind sie gekommen?

----------


## Medizinzombie

Also bei mir liegt noch kein Ergebnis vor :/

----------


## leonix

Uncool ili. Auer du bist die einzige die es bisher hat..

----------


## Lennart96

> Also meine Freunde und ich haben die Ergebnisse bereits


Habt ihr eure Ergebnisse online bekommen oder habt ihr dort angerufen ? Wie sind deine ? Reichen sie um Zahnarzt zu werden?

----------


## Medimuschen

Also mein Ergebnis ist noch nicht verfgbar.

Ich bin gespannt, ob sie morgen kommen.
Nein gespannt ist nicht der richtige Ausdruck, ich mache mir praktisch in die Hose vor Aufregung und Angst.

----------


## konsti89

Das kann doch gar nicht sein dass die das staffelweise verffentlichen

----------


## Caramel3009

War bestimmt ein witz

----------


## tms***

Haha. Schon lang nicht mehr so gelacht.

----------


## leonix

man ey bin echt nicht in der Stimmung fr Witze. Hatte einen Schweiausbruch und lieg immer noch im Sauerstoffzelt  :Frown:

----------


## Memento

@ili96 komm antworte :Big Grin:  Was hast du, wann hast dus bekommen, wie hast dus erfahren...? Meins ist auch nicht da :Frown:

----------


## Caramel3009

Abends um sieben ld das bestimmt tatschlich keiner mehr hoch .. glaube fr heute ist es dann doch rum...

----------


## Senseless1

Hat hier mal jemand eine Nachricht an die Facebook-Seite von ITB geschickt und nachgefragt, wann die Ergebnisse voraussichtlich kommen?

----------


## Bostanian

Vor ein paar Tagen jemand, da hie es zwischen den 28. und 30. Hab gestern auch nochmal gefragt, aber noch keine Antwort bekommen. Merkwrdig, dass dieses Jahr nicht upgedated wird!

----------


## Senseless1

Ich htte auch eher damit gerechnet, dass sie uns ein paar Tage vorher mal informieren...

----------


## konsti89

> Ich htte auch eher damit gerechnet, dass sie uns ein paar Tage vorher mal informieren...


Dafr habe ich auch absolut kein Verstndnis. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein das festzulegen, notfalls halt erst am 30. Aber diese Warterei ist einfach Mist

----------


## 123Jasmina

Ach, Unsinn.  :Frown:  
Voll gemein sowas hier zu behaupten. Ich hab auch schon eine Panikattacke bald  :Big Grin:

----------


## ili96

Keine lust, mir jetzt die ganzen panischen beitrge durchzulesen.. aber: bitte beruhigt euch doch mal  :Big Grin: 
Natrlich habe ich nichts bekommen. Will ich zur Zeit auch gar nicht  :Big Grin: 

Wre auch arg unfair, wenn nur ein Bruchteil das Ergebniss bekommt  :Big Grin:

----------


## LairyLe

So jetzt kann ich schon ab heute nicht mehr schlafen  :Big Grin:  danke dafr! Wieso denn eine Zeitspanne angeben... Das echt mies  :Big Grin:  Oh man wenn morgen endlich das Warten ein Ende htte, wr natrlich mega, aber die ganze Zeit so zu gucken und zu spekulieren ist echt grausamer als der Test selbst  :Big Grin:

----------


## ili96

Leute, wir haben es 2 monate ausgehalten! Dann halten wir die letzten 2-3 Tage auch aus. !  :Smilie:

----------


## ili96

Icu entschuldige mich noch mal bei allen, bei  denen ich nen Herzinfarkt ausgelst habe!  :Frown:   :Smilie:

----------


## ambergold

Mit lediglichem Durchlesen der Infobroschre erwarte ich mal nicht zu viel beim TMS^^
Und zu denen, die sagen, dass 1,0er alle Streber sind, die nichts anderes knnen auer lernen und sozial inkompetent sind, muss ich etwas entgegen bringen:
1. besteht die Schule nicht nur aus Auswendiglernen, sondern auch aus Anwenden, bertragen und selber logisch Nachdenken
2. selbst wenn, das Medizinstudium besteht zu einem groen Teil auch aus Auswendiglernen, was auch sehr wichtig ist fr den Beruf spter ist
3. Die meisten 1,0er, die ich kenne, sind mehr sozial und freizeitgestalterisch aktiv als manche andere ;)

Allerdings stimme ich absolut zu, dass es durchaus solche Menschen gibt, deren einziges Hobby Lernen ist, es aber nicht die Regel ist. Deshalb ist es ja auch gut, dass es Dinge wie Auswahlgesprche gibt, wo soziale Kompetenzen und so bercksichtigt werden oder den TMS ;)

----------


## 123Jasmina

Es ist jetzt offiziell: Die Ergebnisse gibt es erst am 30.  :Frown:

----------


## ili96

> Es ist jetzt offiziell: Die Ergebnisse gibt es erst am 30.


Jo.. Heit, letzten paar Tage durchhalten! :O

----------


## Jasymed

> Es ist jetzt offiziell: Die Ergebnisse gibt es erst am 30.


Hast du angerufen / steht das auf Facebook?

----------


## MedLearner

Woher wisst ihr, dass es die Ergebnisse erst am 30. gibt?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Greezi2510

Das hat Jemand auf Facebook gepostet.

----------


## Memento

Schade, ich htte es gerne heute schon bekommen :Big Grin:  Ich mein, ist klar, es ist schlielich der offizielle termin aber ich finde es auch ein wenig unfair wenn man sich die jahre davor anschaut...wir haben vergleichsweise frh den tms geschrieben und mssen jetzt am lngsten warten :Big Grin:  Und ja es ist mir klar, dass es ja nur um 1, 2 tage geht aber trotzdem..ich finds doof :Big Grin:

----------


## MedLearner

Und wer hat das auf Facebook gepostet? Irgend eine 'offizielle Seite' vom Medizinertest oder wieder nur irgend jemand privat, der selber keine genaue Ahnung hat?` :Big Grin:

----------


## Greezi2510

> Und wer hat das auf Facebook gepostet? Irgend eine 'offizielle Seite' vom Medizinertest oder wieder nur irgend jemand privat, der selber keine genaue Ahnung hat?`


Ne , das war rein privat :/ die Person hat ne Nachricht an ITB Consulting geschrieben .

----------


## Memento

> Ne , das war rein privat :/ die Person hat ne Nachricht an ITB Consulting geschrieben .


Okay..also ich hab mir mal die facebook seite angesehen und durchstbert, von offizieller seite gabs echt nichts dergleichen. Das einzige was ich gefunden hab, war eine anfrage ob die ergebnisse schon frher kommen wrden vom 22.7 und da war die antwort noch, dass sie (ITB) nichts versprechen knnten aber mit hochdruck an der auswertung arbeiten;)

----------


## MedLearner

Naja, ist ja klar, dass ITB eher sagt, dass sie am 30.06. kommen. Stellt euch mal vor, sie sagen, dass die Ergebnisse am 28.06. zum Beispiel kommen und dann kommen sie wegen technischen Problemen oder was auch immer, doch erst am 29.06 oder 30.06., dann wrden sich alle aufregen. 
Ich knnte mir daher immer noch vorstellen, dass sie heute oder sptestens morgen schon kommen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## skalpellbitte

Ich versteh nicht, wo das Problem liegt, einfach auf den 30. zu warten?  :Big Grin:  Ob die Ergebnisse jetzt da sind oder erst in 48 Stunden macht doch keinen Unterschied. Wir warten schon seit 2 Monaten, da sind 2 Tage doch ein Witz. Und sich auf die Tage der Verffentlichung der Vorjahre zu fokussieren finde ich eher bescheiden. Anstatt seine Energie darauf zu verschwenden oder 20x die Seite zu aktualisieren, knnte man auch einfach sein normales Leben weiterfhren und die Seite am 30. Aufrufen. Ich wei, dass viele aufgeregt sind und an nichts anderes mehr denken knnen, aber der Braten ist doch sowieso gegessen.

----------


## Jhnna

> Ich versteh nicht, wo das Problem liegt, einfach auf den 30. zu warten?  Ob die Ergebnisse jetzt da sind oder erst in 48 Stunden macht doch keinen Unterschied. Wir warten schon seit 2 Monaten, da sind 2 Tage doch ein Witz. Und sich auf die Tage der Verffentlichung der Vorjahre zu fokussieren finde ich eher bescheiden. Anstatt seine Energie darauf zu verschwenden oder 20x die Seite zu aktualisieren, knnte man auch einfach sein normales Leben weiterfhren und die Seite am 30. Aufrufen. Ich wei, dass viele aufgeregt sind und an nichts anderes mehr denken knnen, aber der Braten ist doch sowieso gegessen.


Wenn man 1,0 im Abi hat, kann man sich ja auch entspannt zurcklehnen und hat den Studienplatz sowieso sicher. Ich denke bei vielen geht es generell darum, ob sie berhaupt Medizin studieren knnen. Daher kann ich verstehen, dass jede weitere Stunde Nerven kostet! Auch bei mir geht es darum, wie die nchsten Jahre in meinem Leben aussehen, weil ich nur dieses eine Jahr eine Chance habe, in Medizin reinzukommen. Deshalb bin ich auch seit gestern am stndlichen aktualisieren ;)

----------


## Nilorak

> Wenn man 1,0 im Abi hat, kann man sich ja auch entspannt zurcklehnen und hat den Studienplatz sowieso sicher. Ich denke bei vielen geht es generell darum, ob sie berhaupt Medizin studieren knnen. Daher kann ich verstehen, dass jede weitere Stunde Nerven kostet! Auch bei mir geht es darum, wie die nchsten Jahre in meinem Leben aussehen, weil ich nur dieses eine Jahr eine Chance habe, in Medizin reinzukommen. Deshalb bin ich auch seit gestern am stndlichen aktualisieren ;)


Wrde ich so unterschreiben.

----------


## Caramel3009

Ich auch. Genau so sieht es aus.

----------


## Memento

> Wenn man 1,0 im Abi hat, kann man sich ja auch entspannt zurcklehnen und hat den Studienplatz sowieso sicher. Ich denke bei vielen geht es generell darum, ob sie berhaupt Medizin studieren knnen. Daher kann ich verstehen, dass jede weitere Stunde Nerven kostet! Auch bei mir geht es darum, wie die nchsten Jahre in meinem Leben aussehen, weil ich nur dieses eine Jahr eine Chance habe, in Medizin reinzukommen. Deshalb bin ich auch seit gestern am stndlichen aktualisieren ;)


Ist bei mir das gleiche :Big Grin:  Geht halt um alles oder nichts...schrdingers zukunft, wir sind gerade alle sowohl zuknftige rzte als auch eben nicht. Mssen nur die kiste endlich aufmachen knnen um zu sehen welche zukunft auf uns wartet :Big Grin:  Hehe :Smilie:  Such reference much wow

----------


## Jasymed

Ja, jetzt oder nie, schn wrs  :Smilie: )

----------


## Sternchenhase

Ich denke, dass sie sptestens morgen online sind.
Von der Uhrzeit her- vorletztes Jahr gegen 15.00 und letztes Jahr auch so um den Dreh  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## leonix

Auch bei mir die bisher wichtigste Lebenentscheidung. Da kann man doch ein bisschen aufgeregt sein auch wenn mans besser wsste.  :Smilie:

----------


## Mondbr96

Wir arbeiten natrlich mit Hochdruck an der Auswertung.
Versprechen, dass die Ergebnisse frher fertig sind als angekndigt (30.06.16), knnen wir aber leider trotzdem nicht.
Ein wenig Geduld noch, bitte!
Viele Gre
Dein TMS-Team von ITB Consulting
Das habe ich als Antwort bekommen 🙈

----------


## MedLearner

Sie haben mir grade auch nochmal auf meine Nachricht geantwortet, das gleiche, wie schon am 22.06. auf die Frage von einem auf deren Seite.
Also: Hallo du, wir arbeiten natrlich mit Hochdruck an der Auswertung.
Versprechen, dass die Ergebnisse frher fertig sind als angekndigt (30.06.16), knnen wir aber leider trotzdem nicht.
Ein wenig Geduld noch, bitte!
Viele Gre

Also vermutlich wirklich frhestens morgen  :Frown: 
Dein TMS-Team von ITB Consulting

----------


## Caramel3009

Ich frage mich, was die da alles auswerten... Machen das nicht alles PCs?  :Hh?:

----------


## tms***

Ist ja nicht so, dass sie schon zwei Monate Zeit hatten. ..
Ich studiere im Moment schon was anderes und htte eigentlich nchste Woche ne Prfung. Jetzt wei ich nicht ob ich dafr lernen soll oder nicht, und abgesehen davon kann ich mich sowie nicht konzentrieren.
Hat noch jemand das Problem?  :Frown:

----------


## Nina2408

> Ist ja nicht so, dass sie schon zwei Monate Zeit hatten. ..
> Ich studiere im Moment schon was anderes und htte eigentlich nchste Woche ne Prfung. Jetzt wei ich nicht ob ich dafr lernen soll oder nicht, und abgesehen davon kann ich mich sowie nicht konzentrieren.
> Hat noch jemand das Problem?



Ja, ich! Ich studiere gerade Elektrotechnik, habe in dieser Woche 5 Prfungen, letzte Woche schon zwei geschrieben und schon zwei ziemlich in den Sand gesetzt, weil ich mich fast nicht konzentrieren kann und auch jetzt die ganze Zeit die TMS Seite aktualisiere... Dabei dachte ich das Lernen wrde mich von dem Ergebnis ablenken  :Frown:

----------


## sternchenfnger

Ich bin zwar nicht am studieren, hab mich aber auch noch fr den MedAT angemeldet, der nchste Woche ist und fr den ich eigentlich auch noch lernen msste. Kann mich aber auch nicht drauf konzentrieren, weil ich stndig an den TMS denken muss und hoffe, dass das Ergebnis fr einen Studienplatz in Deutschland reicht

----------


## Jalda97

Sternchenanfnger mir geht es genau so. Ich habe mich auch fr den Med at angemeldet aber kaum gelernt weil ich mich einfach darauf nicht konzentrieren kann  :Frown:

----------


## sternchenfnger

> Sternchenanfnger mir geht es genau so. Ich habe mich auch fr den Med at angemeldet aber kaum gelernt weil ich mich einfach darauf nicht konzentrieren kann


Naja hoffen wir einfach mal, dass der TMS gut genug war, und wir nicht auf den MedAT angewiesen sind  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jhnna

Ich schreibe gerade meine Bachelorarbeit fr mein momentanes Studium. In einer Woche Abgabe und ich hab heute ungefhr ne halbe Seite geschafft...Ich hoffe, das Ergebnis wird nicht mehr so wichtig sein...Seit Wochen ist meine KOnzentration und Motivation gleich null...

----------


## Jasymed

> Ist ja nicht so, dass sie schon zwei Monate Zeit hatten. ..
> Ich studiere im Moment schon was anderes und htte eigentlich nchste Woche ne Prfung. Jetzt wei ich nicht ob ich dafr lernen soll oder nicht, und abgesehen davon kann ich mich sowie nicht konzentrieren.
> Hat noch jemand das Problem?


Geht mir genau so, eine Prfung hab ich morgen, dann wieder Montag und Dienstag. Htte so gern vor der ersten Klausur das Ergebnis gehabt, und es lenkt wirklich ab mit der Warterei oO.

----------


## Medizinzombie

Ich kann einfach nicht mehr warten! Mein Gott, knnen die nicht einfach jetzt schon die Ergebnisse rausgeben ? Ich bezweifle stark, dass die jetzt immer noch am Auswerten sind.Die Tests werden ja allesamt elektronisch ausgelesen.Dies wurde schon bei dem Test sehr deutlich, da uns drauf hingewiesen wurde, die Kreuze sauber im Kstchen zu setzen.Darber hinaus musste auch der Sticker mit den persnlichen Daten sauber gesetzt worden sein.Im Prinzip wird ITB Ausleseautomaten haben, die locker innerhalb von ein paar Stunden tausende Datenstze verarbeiten knnen.Wozu also die ganze Warterei.Ich mag es einfach nicht, so lange warten zu mssen und dann gerade auf Ergebnisse..

----------


## Kalena

Ja also ich kann mir auch nicht so recht vorstellen, warum das alles so lange dauern soll. Und da die TMS-Seite bei mir noch keine Ladehemmungen hat, gehe ich auch mal davon aus, dass die Ergebnisse heute noch nicht hochgeladen werden.  :Frown: 
Eigentlich msste ich auch noch fr den Med-AT lernen und Klausuren gibt es darauf die Woche auch noch in der Uni. Aber ich kann an nichts anderes mehr denken, als an das blde Ergebnis.  :Wand:

----------


## LairyLe

> Ich kann einfach nicht mehr warten! Mein Gott, knnen die nicht einfach jetzt schon die Ergebnisse rausgeben ? Ich bezweifle stark, dass die jetzt immer noch am Auswerten sind.Die Tests werden ja allesamt elektronisch ausgelesen.Dies wurde schon bei dem Test sehr deutlich, da uns drauf hingewiesen wurde, die Kreuze sauber im Kstchen zu setzen.Darber hinaus musste auch der Sticker mit den persnlichen Daten sauber gesetzt worden sein.Im Prinzip wird ITB Ausleseautomaten haben, die locker innerhalb von ein paar Stunden tausende Datenstze verarbeiten knnen.Wozu also die ganze Warterei.Ich mag es einfach nicht, so lange warten zu mssen und dann gerade auf Ergebnisse..


Ganz genau so seh ich das auch!! Unntiges Hinhalten..

----------


## maarcc

Hallo ihr, jetzt habe ich mich kurz vor den Ergebnissen doch mal angemeldet, bisher war ich nur stiller Leser ;) 

ist es bei euch auch so, dass bei eurem Nutzerkonto auf der tms Seite als nchster Schritt noch immer die Teilnahme am Test am 30.04.16 ist? 
also wurde dort einfach nicht aktualisiert, dass sie sich gerade in der Auswertung befinden, oder betrifft das nur mich? 
Danke fr eure Antworten ;) 

Marc

----------


## medigirl18

herzlich willkommen ;)
jup ist bei mir auch so wie bei dir also keine Sorge. Wird schon stimmen  :Smilie:

----------


## Lennart96

Ich glaube heute wird das auch nichts mehr  :Frown:  haben es schon vier

----------


## Lila98

Ja denke auch nicht, kommen ja sonst immer um 3 rum

----------


## outofhere

Ich schliee mich hier auch mal an, weil ich die ganze Zeit auf dieses blde Ergebnis warte. Heute in der Vorlesung auch die ganze Zeit nur an den blden Test gedacht, dabei war es echt ganz spannend. Und morgen habe ich auch noch frei. Eigentlich ja schn, aber nicht, wenn man Ablenkung braucht  :Big Grin:  Und dabei ist bei mir das Ergebnis nicht mal so wichtig. Eher eine Sicherheit. Ich leide mit allen mit, fr die es endscheident ist!
Ich wsste wirklich gerne warum die so lange brauchen. Sollten wir mal fragen, wenn denn die Ergebnisse da sind. Nicht, dass wird die noch aufhalten  :Big Grin: 
 :dagegen:

----------


## outofhere

*entscheidend, jetzt bin ich vllig bekloppt....

----------


## ili96

Bin auch drauf angewiesen.. Habt ihr schon Plne, was ihr macht, wenn das ergebnis nicht so super ist?
(Natrlich nach den 2 Wochen Trauer)...

----------


## Caramel3009

Mich aus dem Fenster strzen  :Big Grin: 

Nein, darber denke ich dann nach wenn es soweit ist. Denke ich schreibe mich fr

----------


## Sir.Touch

Oh man hab mich jetzt auch mal angemeldet, obwohl ich eigentlich bisher nur mitgelesen habe, aber ihr kennt es ja: geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid  :Big Grin: 

Bin auch schon seeehr ungeduldig. Kann auf der Arbeit an nichts anderes mehr denken und aktualisiere die Seite halbstndlich... :Big Grin: 

Naja danach wird erstmal richtig getrunken egal ob gut oder schlecht, denn am Testtag selbst war ich zu kaputt, um noch an irgendwas zu denken  :Big Grin:  zum Glck hat mein Kumpel am 30. Geburtstag so dass ich aufjedenfall mit Alkohol versorgt bin :'D 

Will unbedingt Medizin studieren. Mache grad die Ausbildung zum Pfleger und das Arbeiten im Krankenhaus macht einfach unendlich viel Spa  :Smilie: )

----------


## Sir.Touch

Ps.: drcke allen die Daumen ! :Smilie: )

----------


## Caramel3009

Oh mist noch nicht fertig. 
Ich wrde mich erstmal bei einem anderen Studienfach einschreiben und es dann nochmal in Witten versuchen.
Med at wird ja wahrscheinlich auch nicht viel besser, wenn der TMS schon in die Hose gegangen ist..

----------


## Moosachat

Auf der Facebook-Seite des TMS-Portals gibt es unter dem letzten Post einen neuen Kommentar zum Verffentlichkeitsdatum:
"Die Ergebnisse werden im Laufe des 30.06. verfgbar sein. Eine genaue Uhrzeit knnen wir nicht angeben.
Viele Gre
Dein TMS-Team von ITB Consulting"
Wir werden wohl das erste Mal seit 5 Jahren wieder bis zum 30. Juni warten mssen  :Frown: 

@ili96: Im Ausland Medizin studieren  :Smilie:  Ich habe schon einen Platz in Tschechien, hoffe aber noch auf den MedAT (also sterreich) im Juli...

----------


## B.Medi

Wenn ich kein Platz bekomme, wrde ich eine Ausbildung zum Rettungssnitter machen und dann nochmal versuchen

----------


## Greezi2510

Ich hab mich in Riga beworben , eventuell bewerbe ich mich noch in Rumnien . 
In Greifswald habe ich auch noch Chancen

----------


## tms***

Kennt jemand Alternativen, wenn man keine 5000 pro Semester brig hat?

----------


## Memento

Tja, wenn der tms nichts wird, dann wars das mit meinem traum von zahnmedizin :Frown:  Tschechien, rumnien, schweiz...alles entweder zu teuer oder zu weit weg. Natrlich gibt es diejenigen unter euch die meinen: wenn man wirklich das fach studieren will dann tut man ALLES um das zu erreichen, aber so ein typ mensch bin ich leider nicht. Das heit aber nicht das ich es weniger will :Big Grin:  Auch 6 jahre warten ist fr mich keine alternative...ich wrde im bereich medizin bleiben aber eine andere richtung einschlagen und medizintechnik studieren :Smilie:

----------


## B.Medi

Hast du schon geguckt, ob du Auslandsbafg bekommen knntest? Oder evtl Stipendien

----------


## tms***

berleg dir das gut  :Smilie:  genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht und jetzt studiere ich etwas hnliches wie Medizintechnik. es ist schon ganz cool, aber wirklich glcklich bin ich nicht...

----------


## Memento

Nur ums mal allen klar zu machen:

Riga: 1 fachsemester 8000, ab dem dritten studienjahr bis zu 10000 pro jahr

Tschechien: 13000 pro jahr

Ungarn: 13000 pro jahr

Bulgarien: 8000 pro jahr

Also das ist nichts fr mich :Big Grin:  Auch stipendien und auslandsbafg werden schwierig, bin nicht mal normal bafg berechtigt :Frown:

----------


## maarc

Das schne ist ja, dass in Budapest bei der man Medizin auf Deutsch studieren knnte die Bewerbungsfrist auf den 31.5. gesetzt hat und diese habe ich so zum Beispiel verpasst, da wir zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht einmal die Abiturergebnisse erhalten haben.

----------


## Jasymed

> Nur ums mal allen klar zu machen:
> 
> Riga: 1 fachsemester 8000, ab dem dritten studienjahr bis zu 10000 pro jahr
> 
> Tschechien: 13000 pro jahr
> 
> Ungarn: 13000 pro jahr
> 
> Bulgarien: 8000 pro jahr
> ...


Kann dich total verstehen, denke genau so. Erstmal an allen realistischen Mglichkeiten arbeiten. Bin damit auch schon oft auf Gegenwind gestoen  la "dann willst du wohl nicht unbedingt".... Durchhalten, ich setze auch erstmal auf Plan A.

----------


## Schmorf

Ohje, mittlerweile bin ich auch schon total aufgeregt.
Wie lenkt ihr euch ab ?

Gru,
Schmorf

----------


## Memento

Haha ablenken? :Big Grin:  Ich sitz nur am handy und warte jede sekunde auf ne vernderung auf der tms seite. Ne spa, ich geh raus, setz mich an meine konsole oder verbringe stunden in denen ich nur da sitze und mir vorstelle was ich mache wenn mein tms toll ist :Big Grin:  Wenn ich so berlege ist das eigentlich meine hauptbeschftigung :Big Grin: 
@yasymed: Ja ich warte auch erstmal auf plan a;)

----------


## B.Medi

Bist du sicher, dass du kein Auslandsbafg bekommen kannst? Mir wurde gesagt, dass man auch Auslandsbafg bekommt auch wenn man kein normales bekommen knnte

----------


## Memento

Vielleicht..aber um ehrlich zu sein will ich nicht ins ausland :Frown:  Ich wohne hier mit meiner freundin zusammen, habe einen bruder der mir sehr wichtig ist und ich bin nicht bereit monate lang im ausland zu sein und das fr 6 jahre. Denn die chancen das man wieder nach deutschland kann zum weiterstudieren sind sehr gering :Big Grin:  Es gibt einen unterschied fr mich zwischen medizin studieren wollen und bedingungsloser aufopferung :Big Grin:

----------


## konsti89

> Vielleicht..aber um ehrlich zu sein will ich nicht ins ausland Ich wohne hier mit meiner freundin zusammen, habe einen bruder der mir sehr wichtig ist und ich bin nicht bereit monate lang im ausland zu sein und das fr 6 jahre. Denn die chancen das man wieder nach deutschland kann zum weiterstudieren sind sehr gering Es gibt einen unterschied fr mich zwischen medizin studieren wollen und bedingungsloser aufopferung


Das seh ich exakt genauso!
Klar man kann theoretisch vieles machen, aber zum Leben gehren nun mal verschiedene Komponenten.

----------


## MedLearner

Oh Memento, du sprichst mir aus der Seele, htte auch letztes Jahr einen Studienplatz 'auf der anderen Seite' Deutschlands quasi bekommen. Hab dann tagelang berlegt und bin dann nicht hin, da ich nun auch fast 4 Jahre mit meinem Freund zusammen bin. Viele haben das gar nicht verstanden und meinten, wenn man das studieren mchte, dann muss man eben Opfer bringen. Das ist mir durchaus klar, aber ich finde wenn man Medizin studieren mchte, erwartet immer jeder von einem, dass man dafr sein ganzes Privatleben etc. opfert und nur noch Arzt ist. Ich mchte das unbedingt studieren, weil ich es super interessant finde, aber fr mich wird es trotzdem (hoffentlich) immer noch Dinge in meinem Leben geben, wie Familie, die mir wichtiger sind, als 24/7 nur Arzt zu sein.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## konsti89

Und ja, ich bin auch so nervs :/
Stelle mir die ganze Zeit mgliche Reaktionen auf ein gutes/schlechtes Ergebnis vor. 
Letzteres wrde fr mich nmlich auch den "Mexit" bedeuten  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lennart96

Ich wei meine Reaktion auf ein gutes Ergebnis im TMS schon . 1. Juhu, 2. Wirtschaft und Politik Bcher in die Ecke schmeien und dann 3. bei der mndlichen Prfung auftauchen und nur einen Punkt brauchen ;)

----------


## carina.herzle

Um mal fr ein bisschen Ablenkung zu sorgen: An welche Uni wrdet ihr denn ganz unabhngig von dem TMS Ergebnis? Was ist eure Traumuni und warum? Ich finde das auch wichtig eben fr die Rangliste, wenn der TMS jetzt super wird. ;)

----------


## konsti89

> Um mal fr ein bisschen Ablenkung zu sorgen: An welche Uni wrdet ihr denn ganz unabhngig von dem TMS Ergebnis? Was ist eure Traumuni und warum? Ich finde das auch wichtig eben fr die Rangliste, wenn der TMS jetzt super wird. ;)


Fr mich gibt's dank des lediglich guten Abis nur Heidelberg bzw Mannheim als Option oder halt den Mexit. 
Wobei ersteres sicherlich ne akzeptable Angelegenheit wre.  :Big Grin: 
Stadt ist super, Uni top + Modellstudiengang.

----------


## Bostanian

> Um mal fr ein bisschen Ablenkung zu sorgen: An welche Uni wrdet ihr denn ganz unabhngig von dem TMS Ergebnis? Was ist eure Traumuni und warum? Ich finde das auch wichtig eben fr die Rangliste, wenn der TMS jetzt super wird. ;)


Heidelberg, HD-MA, Mnchen in der Reihenfolge. Mein Gefhl nach dem TMS war aber so miserabel, da bin ich schon froh, wenn ich bei irgendeiner meiner Ortsprferenzen was bekomme  ::-oopss:

----------


## carina.herzle

Ich wei eigentlich nur, dass ich Ulm an erster Stelle stehen habe unabhngig vom TMS, wenn der so miserabel wird wie ich das empfinde (naja von nix kommt nix^^), ist es dann auch egal, verschlechtern kann man sich ja zum Glck nicht. Beim Rest der Rangliste habe ich bisher nur relativ wahllos Unis eingetragen...

----------


## Pheppo

Bin auch schon total nervs... :-/

@carina: Also so wie ich das verstanden habe, ist Ulm eine Ausnahme: Hier kann man sich durch den TMS sehr wohl verschlechtern, ist dafr aber nicht in der "Ausbildungs-" sondern in der "TMS-Quote"(siehe Hochschulstart). Falls ich da was falsch verstanden habe, bitte korrigieren   ::-oopss:

----------


## Le_Newho

Hallo ihr lieben mitleidenden, ich schalte mich jetzt auch mal ein nach monatelangem mitlesen und die-Spannung-nicht-mehr-aushalten  :Big Grin: . So wie ich Ulm verstehe gibt's bei der TMS-Quote keine Verschlechterung weil bei keinem Test nur die Note gewertet wird, so wie bei den meisten anderen, wo der TMS 49:51 verrechnet wird auch  :Smilie:

----------


## Le_Newho

Nee sorry falsch gelesen, hast recht, der zhlt in jedem Fall  :Smilie:

----------


## Nilorak

Und, zittert ihr heute auch nochmal, ob die Ergebnisse kommen? Oder glaubt ihr, dass es echt erst morgen soweit sein wird?
Wei gar nicht mehr, was ich denken und hoffen soll. Wei gar nicht, was ein schlechtes Ergebnis mit mir macht. Fall dann sicher erstmal in ein tiefes Loch  :Big Grin:

----------


## LairyLe

> Um mal fr ein bisschen Ablenkung zu sorgen: An welche Uni wrdet ihr denn ganz unabhngig von dem TMS Ergebnis? Was ist eure Traumuni und warum? Ich finde das auch wichtig eben fr die Rangliste, wenn der TMS jetzt super wird. ;)


Meine Traumuni ist Mannheim♥ Und danach dann mglichst die, die Modellstudiengang anbieten. Finde das einfach interessanter, wie das Studium aufgebaut ist. Was haltet ihr denn von Regelstudiengang vs. Modellstudiengang? Was glaubt ihr ist besser, habt ihr Erfahrungsberichte?

----------


## Jalda97

Meine Traumuni ist auch Mannheim 🙈
Kenne leider niemanden, der in Mannheim studiert :/ Ich wei nur, dass die Studenten sau gut abschneiden.

----------


## Memento

> Meine Traumuni ist auch Mannheim 🙈
> Kenne leider niemanden, der in Mannheim studiert :/ Ich wei nur, dass die Studenten sau gut abschneiden.


Ah meine freundin studiert hier in mannheim :Smilie:  Ja, wie in jedem studiengang gibt es aber auch hier gute und weniger gute studenten :Big Grin:  Wenn ich ihren erzhlungen glauben kann;)

----------


## Caramel3009

mannheim hat allerdings keinen prparierkurs soweit ich wei, oder?
das wre fr mich ja schon k.o. kriterium..

ansonsten werde ich mich fr heidelberg oder marburg entscheiden, obwohl ich da noch nicht wei wie ich das machen soll.. marburg hat fr mich persnlich so viele vorteile, ich kenne da schon leute, ich knnte eine super wohnung haben, es ist nicht weit von mir zuhause entfernt.
andererseits ist heidelberg natrlich heidelberg, ich liebe diese stadt ber alles und der super ruf der uni ist natrlich auch ein pluspunkt, aber ob mir das lehrkonzept so wirklich zusagt, wei ich auch noch nicht so richtig..  :Frown:

----------


## maarc

Habt ihr denn alle einen super Abi-Schnitt? Ich brauche den Test um berhaupt irgendwo eine Chance zu haben, 1,7 reicht eben nicht  :Big Grin:

----------


## Caramel3009

@ maarc:
ich auch  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
aber ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass der test bei mir reicht.
ich denke fr marburg wird es auf jedenfall bei mir reichen, und dann wurde mir die schwierige entscheidung abgenommen  :Big Grin: 

ich habe 1,6; da reicht mir ein PR von 80% fr marburg, da die sowieso nur bis 1,0 abziehen. und ich denke 80% habe ich bestimmt geschafft..
letztes jahr hat bei marburg brigens ein vernderter schnitt von 1,1 gereicht, das heit dir wrde ein PR von 80% auch reichen ;)

----------


## Greezi2510

Habe auch 1,6  :Big Grin:  
Frisch nach dem Abi letztes Jahr war ich stolz wie Bolle , jetzt nimmt das ehrlich gesagt ab

----------


## Caramel3009

tja.. eigentlich ein super schnitt, aber unter den medizinern sind wir trotzdem ganz schn schlecht  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## maarc

Ja, das hab ich mir auch schon so berlegt, nur leider habe ich mich nicht wirklich auf den Test vorbereiten knnen, da ich ihn einen Tag nach dem Matheabitur schreiben musst und kann daher nicht so optimistisch in die Zukunft blicken  :Big Grin:

----------


## Caramel3009

ja. so war auch mein plan ursprnglich gewesen. hatte mich letztes jahr auch zum tms angemeldet aber bin dann doch nicht hin, weil ich es nicht geschafft habe, mich gleichzeitig auf abi und den test vorzubereiten.
aber vielleicht hattest du glck und es reicht trotzdem, ich hab auch schon von vielen gehrt die sich fast gar nicht vorbereitet haben und trotzdem ein super ergebnis hatten.

----------


## carina.herzle

Ich wrde den TMS dann einfach nicht einreichen, Da ich ber die reine Abiturnote plus Bonus durch ehrenamtliche Arbeit ziemlich sicher reinkomme  :Smilie:

----------


## Jasymed

Da bin ich ja froh, dass hier noch niemand KLN gesagt hat  ::-oopss:  
Wohne hier, meine Schwester war mit dem Studium hier sehr glcklich, auerdem hab ich sonst in NRW ja auch nur noch Bochum, die den TMS sehen wollen, der da besser sein msste als in Kln. Also hop oder top.  :Big Grin:

----------


## carina.herzle

> Bin auch schon total nervs... :-/
> 
> @carina: Also so wie ich das verstanden habe, ist Ulm eine Ausnahme: Hier kann man sich durch den TMS sehr wohl verschlechtern, ist dafr aber nicht in der "Ausbildungs-" sondern in der "TMS-Quote"(siehe Hochschulstart). Falls ich da was falsch verstanden habe, bitte korrigieren



Ich wrde den TMS dann einfach nicht einreichen, Da ich ber die reine Abiturnote plus Bonus durch ehrenamtliche Arbeit ziemlich sicher reinkomme

----------


## ehemaliger User_14112016_1

Ich will auch nach Kln.

----------


## sonne2

Mich beunruhigt es immer wieder, wenn alle von ihrer intensiven Testvorbereitung sprechen..
Ich hab insgesamt 2 Tage gebt und das war am Donnerstag & Freitag davor.  :Big Grin:  Hatte allerdings nicht das Gefhl, dass ich irgendetwas besser htte machen knnen, wenn ich vorher 200 Musteraufgaben gemacht htte.. Wrde mich mal interessieren, was fr positive Folgen eine lange Vorbereitung fr euch hatte?
Ich wollte hauptschlich mit den Aufgaben allgemein vertraut sein, um keine Zeit beim Test zu verlieren, erst mal noch zu verstehen, was zu tun ist. Aber sonst..?

----------


## carina.herzle

> Mich beunruhigt es immer wieder, wenn alle von ihrer intensiven Testvorbereitung sprechen..
> Ich hab insgesamt 2 Tage gebt und das war am Donnerstag & Freitag davor.  Hatte allerdings nicht das Gefhl, dass ich irgendetwas besser htte machen knnen, wenn ich vorher 200 Musteraufgaben gemacht htte.. Wrde mich mal interessieren, was fr positive Folgen eine lange Vorbereitung fr euch hatte?
> Ich wollte hauptschlich mit den Aufgaben allgemein vertraut sein, um keine Zeit beim Test zu verlieren, erst mal noch zu verstehen, was zu tun ist. Aber sonst..?


Ich habe auch nur die Infobroschre durchgelesen ^^

----------


## ehemaliger User_14112016_1

Htte ich nicht 1000 Muster zuordnen aufgaben gemacht, wrde ich niemals fertig werden... Das ist bungssache ( meine Meinung )

----------


## skalpellbitte

Hab mich auch nicht lnger als du darauf vorbereitet, weil ich mich auf meine Abiprfungen fokussiert habe. Zum Glck - denn auf das TMS-Ergebnis bin ich jetzt nicht mehr angewiesen und es kann mir im Prinzip egal sein, auch wenn es schlecht ist. Ein gutes Gefhl habe ich nmlich nicht, nachdem ich hier nach dem Test von angeblichen berfliegern gelesen habe, die beim TMS angeblich Zeit hatten, smtliche Aufgaben "korrekturzulesen"  :Big Grin:  ob ich das glauben soll...
Allerdings hab ich den TMS ziemlich auf die leichte Schulter genommen. Ich kann verstehen, dass sich Leute, die wirklich darauf angewiesen sind, wochenlang darauf vorbereiten. Halte ich auch fr sinnvoll!

----------


## Jalda97

Ich habe 1,5
War letztes Jahr auch mega stolz aber na ja bringt mir jetzt rein gar nichts :/

----------


## carina.herzle

Bei mir hat da einfach die Zeit und die Motivation gefehlt, weil ich so ein gutes Gefhl nach dem Abiprfungen hatte und ich mir gesagt habe, dass ich gegen die, die sich da monatelang darauf vorbereiten eh keine Chance habe.

----------


## Greezi2510

Wenn man ein Abi besser als 1,3 hat bekommt man ja , wenn man nicht ortsgebunden ist , auch ohne Tms einen Platz .  Htte ich diese Sicherheit gehabt wre ich in der Vorbereitung auch nicht so motiviert gewesen  :Big Grin:  
Ich sehe mich auerdem nicht als Genie , sondern als fleiiges Bienchen , deshalb war fr mich eine gute Vorbereitung unabdingbar  :Big Grin:

----------


## carina.herzle

Zum Glck hat sich das Gefhl als richtig herausgestellt.  :Smilie:  Ich hoffe fr dich, dass sich der Flei auszahlt ;)

----------


## Lennart96

Wenn wir nochmal zum Thema lieblingsuni zurckkehren, was wrdet ihr mir empfehlen, wenn ich nach einer kleinen Uni suche mit einem mglichst hohen internationalen Ansehen (ich will spter in die USA und fr die ist sowas leider wichtig)?

Nur nach Ansehen msste ich ja eigentlich nach Heidelberg gehen, ich will aber lieber an eine kleinere Uni.

----------


## leonix

Wrde spontan Tbingen sagen  :Smilie:

----------


## Lila98

Ja eben Tbingen oder Heidelberg, ist aber so krass schwer reinzukommen :/ 
Heidelberg nur mit gutem TMS (also z.B. bei 1,3 mind. einen Standardwert von 115) und Tbingen liegt im AdH ja bei etwa 0,7

----------


## Lennart96

Ja ok danke ihr beiden, Tbingen war bis jetzt meine Nummer eins, ich brauche jetzt halt nur noch top 30% im TMS um reinzukommen. Ich dachte vielleicht gibt es hier noch ein paar Geheimtips oder persnliche Empfehlungen von denen ich noch gar nicht wusste.

----------


## carina.herzle

Die RWTH Aachen wird glaube ich oft unterschtzt, die macht ja auch schnelle Fortschritte.

----------


## carina.herzle

> Ja eben Tbingen oder Heidelberg, ist aber so krass schwer reinzukommen :/ 
> Heidelberg nur mit gutem TMS (also z.B. bei 1,3 mind. einen Standardwert von 115) und Tbingen liegt im AdH ja bei etwa 0,7


Man bekommt allerdings auch krass viele Boni ;)

----------


## Lila98

Ja aber halt auch nur auf Ausbildungen, FSJ und eben irgendwelche Preise in Jugend Forscht :/ 
@Lennart96 krass wenn du nur so wenig brauchst, musst du ein richtig gutes Abi haben oder?

----------


## Lennart96

Also ich mache jetzt gerade Abi, habe schon 769 Punkte von 900 gesammelt(wie in den alten Fuball Panini-Heften ;)) (exakt Grenze zu 1,3) und muss noch am 04.07. meine mndliche Prfung machen. Wenn ich 11 Punkte mache, habe ich 1,0. Aber ich brauche ja fr Tbingen top 30 Prozent und 1,1 damit ich auf 0,7 komme, daher ist der TMS erstmal das wichtigste und notfalls reichen auch 8 Punkte in der mndlichen, auch wenn mich dann der Lehrer sehr komisch angucken wird  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lennart96

@Lila 98, wie ist es bei dir? wie stehen deine Chancen?

----------


## Lila98

Also ich hab dieses Jahr mein Abi mit 1,3 gemacht und hab eben noch Boni vom C-Kader  :Big Grin:  
Hoff aber noch auf den TMS weil ich ortsgebunden bin :/

----------


## MrMde

> mannheim hat allerdings keinen prparierkurs soweit ich wei, oder?
> das wre fr mich ja schon k.o. kriterium..
> 
> ansonsten werde ich mich fr heidelberg oder marburg entscheiden, obwohl ich da noch nicht wei wie ich das machen soll.. marburg hat fr mich persnlich so viele vorteile, ich kenne da schon leute, ich knnte eine super wohnung haben, es ist nicht weit von mir zuhause entfernt.
> andererseits ist heidelberg natrlich heidelberg, ich liebe diese stadt ber alles und der super ruf der uni ist natrlich auch ein pluspunkt, aber ob mir das lehrkonzept so wirklich zusagt, wei ich auch noch nicht so richtig..



Mannheim hat sehr wohl einen Prpkurs.

Und glaub mir wenn ich dir aus Erfahrung sage, dass der Prpkurs eine der sinnlosesten Veranstaltungen des Medizinstudiums ist.
Der Prpkurs wird immer so hochgelobt von Leuten die nicht/ noch nicht Medizin studieren.

Der ist lange nicht so wichtig oder toll wie du denkst. Das ist nur eine kleine Veranstaltung von vielen.
Deine Entscheidung fr oder gegen eine Uni vom Prpkurs abhngig zu machen ist ziemlich dumm.

----------


## carina.herzle

Es htte mich jetzt auch gewundert, wenn es keinen Prpkurs geben wrde, das ist doch sozusagen Standard. Nur in welchem Semester der ist unterscheidet sich glaub ich. Oder hat sich da was mit dem Modellstudiengang gendert?

----------


## henri98

Passt zwar gerade nicht ganz aber ich frage trotzdem mal...
Sehe ich es richtig, dass man mit der Umstellung in Kln dieses Jahr ohne TMS ziemlich schlechte Chancen hat (auch mit sehr gutem ABI)? Hab dazu im Internet nichts gefunden aber fr mich liest es sich auf der UNI-Website so, als wrden fr ABI und TMS jeweils bis zu 51 bzw. 49 Punkte vergeben werden und diese dann addiert. Hiee im Umkehrschluss das man ohne TMS nur auf knapp die Hlfte der Punktre kommen kann und jeder mit einem durchschnittlichen TMS besser wre. 
Vielleicht kann mir da jemand helfen   :Confused:

----------


## LairyLe

> Passt zwar gerade nicht ganz aber ich frage trotzdem mal...
> Sehe ich es richtig, dass man mit der Umstellung in Kln dieses Jahr ohne TMS ziemlich schlechte Chancen hat (auch mit sehr gutem ABI)? Hab dazu im Internet nichts gefunden aber fr mich liest es sich auf der UNI-Website so, als wrden fr ABI und TMS jeweils bis zu 51 bzw. 49 Punkte vergeben werden und diese dann addiert. Hiee im Umkehrschluss das man ohne TMS nur auf knapp die Hlfte der Punktre kommen kann und jeder mit einem durchschnittlichen TMS besser wre. 
> Vielleicht kann mir da jemand helfen


Ja. Dieses Jahr ist es ganz neu, also das erste Mal, dass der TMS zhlt. Im ADH der Uni Kln kommst du ohne TMS tatschlich auf weniger Punkte, ja :/
Wenn du aber ein sehr gutes Abi hast, kannst du ja immer noch ber die Bestenquote reinkommen... Da war letztes Jahr glaub 1,1 oder 1,2 soweit ich wei. Auf der Homepage kannst du auch irgendeine Datei ffnen in der du deine Abipunkte und deinen (dann morgen bekannten) TMS-Standardwert in eine Formel setzen kannst und sehen kannst wie viele Punkte du bekommen wrdest. Musst du mal suchen, sollte aber zu finden sein  :Smilie:

----------


## LairyLe

Also die Formel steht da irgendwo, einsetzen musst du selbst auf Papier und dann ausrechnen haha  :Big Grin:

----------


## RTWCruiser

Hallo,

nein soweit ich das verstanden habe luft das ganze so ab.
Deine "Note" setzt sich zusammen zu 49% aus deinem TMS Wert (Der Notenquivalent zhlt, d.h. wie beim Abi z.B 1,2) und zu 51% eben aus deinem Abiturschnitt. Heit praktisch wenn du im Abi 1,4 hast und im Test beispielsweise 1,0 dann kommts ca auf 1,205 raus. Das ist dann sozusagen dein Schnitt mit dem du ins Verfahren gehst.

Allerdings msste es so sein, dass diese Formel nur dann gilt, wenn du den TMS auch gemacht hast, d.h du kannst dich auch einfach ohne TMS bewerben, dann zhlt der Abschnitt 100% aber dann muss er auch wirklich gut sein ;)

----------


## Bostanian

> Hab mich auch nicht lnger als du darauf vorbereitet, weil ich mich auf meine Abiprfungen fokussiert habe. Zum Glck - denn auf das TMS-Ergebnis bin ich jetzt nicht mehr angewiesen und es kann mir im Prinzip egal sein, auch wenn es schlecht ist. Ein gutes Gefhl habe ich nmlich nicht, nachdem ich hier nach dem Test von angeblichen berfliegern gelesen habe, die beim TMS angeblich Zeit hatten, smtliche Aufgaben "korrekturzulesen"  ob ich das glauben soll...
> Allerdings hab ich den TMS ziemlich auf die leichte Schulter genommen. Ich kann verstehen, dass sich Leute, die wirklich darauf angewiesen sind, wochenlang darauf vorbereiten. Halte ich auch fr sinnvoll!


Das manch einer bei den meisten Untertests anscheinend (fast) fertig geworden ist, kam mir auch suspekt vor. Bei den kurzen mag das mglich sein, aber gerade bei den lngeren dieses Jahr, schien mir das fast unmglich. Und das trotz lngerer Vorbereitung 🙈 Genau die machen mir deswegen auch die meisten Sorgen, seufz.

----------


## RTWCruiser

Meint ihr man wird heute noch was von den TMS Ergebnissen zu hren bekommen? Kann mich kaum noch gedulden  :Big Grin:

----------


## carina.herzle

> Hallo,
> 
> nein soweit ich das verstanden habe luft das ganze so ab.
> Deine "Note" setzt sich zusammen zu 49% aus deinem TMS Wert (Der Notenquivalent zhlt, d.h. wie beim Abi z.B 1,2) und zu 51% eben aus deinem Abiturschnitt. Heit praktisch wenn du im Abi 1,4 hast und im Test beispielsweise 1,0 dann kommts ca auf 1,205 raus. Das ist dann sozusagen dein Schnitt mit dem du ins Verfahren gehst.
> 
> Allerdings msste es so sein, dass diese Formel nur dann gilt, wenn du den TMS auch gemacht hast, d.h du kannst dich auch einfach ohne TMS bewerben, dann zhlt der Abschnitt 100% aber dann muss er auch wirklich gut sein ;)


Wenn man die in hochschulstart angehngte PDF Datei betrachtet nicht. Man kann 51 Punkte ber den Abschnitt erreichen und 49 mit dem TMS. Wenn keiner vorliegt, hat man bei diesem Teil 0 Punkte.

----------


## RTWCruiser

Achse okay das kann sein  :Big Grin:  War jetzt einfach davon ausgegangen, dass Kln das typische 51:49er System eingefhrt hat  :Smilie:

----------


## carina.herzle

> Meint ihr man wird heute noch was von den TMS Ergebnissen zu hren bekommen? Kann mich kaum noch gedulden


Glaube nicht, es hie ja erst morgen...

----------


## Jhnna

SIE SIND DA!!!!!!!!

----------


## RTWCruiser

LEUTE ES IST DA!!!!

----------


## RTWCruiser

Grade aktualisiert Ergebnis.pdf ist da :O

----------


## Jhnna

Oh mein Gott, ich raste aus! Viel besser als gedacht! der Medizinstudienplatz ist sicher! juhuu!!

----------


## carina.herzle

Bei mir auch echt gut! Und das ohne zu lernen ^^ Bei mir war das Ergebnis aber zum Glck egal  :Big Grin:

----------


## RTWCruiser

Was habt ihr so fr Standardwerte?  :Smilie:

----------


## Caramel3009

ich kann es gar nicht glauben,
habe prozentrang 99
standartwert 122 
 :Embarrassment:  
da hat sich das vorbereiten ja doch gelohnt  :Big Grin: 

herzlichen glckwunsch an alle, die zufrieden sind!!

----------


## MedLearner

Punktzahl 118, Prozentrangwert 80, Standartwert 109.. Htte unter den besten 10% sein mssen, das wars dann wohl mit dem Medizinstudium.. Ist man mit Prozentrang 80 eigentlich noch unter den besten 20% oder nicht?

----------


## Car.Ly

Punktzahl: 116
Prozentrang: 78
Standartwert: 109

ich hab auf was besseres gehofft, aber so werd ich im Abi nochmal reinhauen mssen...

----------


## Jhnna

Ich habe Standartwert 113 und Prozentrang 91. Damit verbessere ich mein 1,3er Abi in Regensburg um 0,8! Sorry, Leute, ich kann es gerade einfach nicht fassen  :Smilie: ) 
Ich hoffe bei allen anderen war es auch gut!  :Smilie:

----------


## Moosachat

Erreichte Punktzahl: 139
Erreichter Prozentrangwert: 97
Erreichter Testwert: 118
Erreichtes Notenquivalent: 1,0 

Juhuuuuu  :Smilie:  Obwohl ich sogar auf noch mehr Punkte gehofft hatte (halbes Jahr fr den Test gelernt  :Big Grin:  ), knnte es dieses Jahr reichen  :Smilie:  schreibt doch bitte auch eure Werte hier rein, das ist fr zuknftige TMS-Jahrgnge bestimmt sehr hilfreich.

----------


## Caramel3009

@ MedLearner, mit ab 80% ist man noch unter den besten 20%  :Smilie: 
tut mir sehr leid fr dich, dass dein ergebnis nicht reicht, aber vielleicht hast du ja noch eine chance in witten oder kannst dich nchstes mal zum medat anmelden?

----------


## medigirl18

Prozenrangwert: 78
Punktzahl: 112
Standardwert: 106

 heit wohl warten und erst mal Ausbildung anfangen. Sehr enttuschend  :Frown:

----------


## Memento

Punktzahl: 150
Prozentrang: 99
Standartwert: 123

Ich bin gerade am ausrasten

----------


## Slumdog_Skillionaire

Punktzahl: 119
Prozentrang: 82
Standwartwert: 109
Note: 1.4

Damit sollte ich mit Abi 1,6 nen Platz sicher haben.

----------


## axeli

Leuddee, bin mit meinem TMS Ergebnis genau auf der Auswahlgrenze, was meint ihr komme ich rein in Marburg mit nc 1,5 und TMS prozentrang 72 ? Weiss jemand von euch was die Kriterien sind bei ranggleichheit ? :/

----------


## tms***

Oh mein Gott 97%
Ich bin grade so hart am ausrasten!!!

----------


## Caramel3009

@axeli: ich wei dass ein fsj oder sonstiges bei ranggleichheit ein kriterium ist. aber ob es daneben noch was anderes gibt wei ich nicht.

----------


## Caramel3009

oh gott, da hat jemand tatschlich 171 punkte geholt  :peng: 
das ist ja krank!
tut mir ja irgendwie leid, dass derjenige trotzdem nur einen prozentrang mehr hat als ich, und ich habe nur 147 punkte  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Marienkaeferchen

Punktzahl 138
Prozentrangwert 97%
Standardwert 118
Notenquivalent 1,0


Ich kann's gar nicht glauben!

----------


## ili96

> Punktzahl: 119
> Prozentrang: 82
> Standwartwert: 109
> Note: 1.4
> 
> Damit sollte ich mit Abi 1,6 nen Platz sicher haben.



Same here! Habe aber Abi 1,9 und will ZM studieren.

Und du?

----------


## Traumwelt

hey, kann das momentan nicht mit dem Handy ffnen, kann jemand sagen, wie viel Punkte man ungefhr fr 24 Zeilen bei KosA gekriegt hat?

----------


## Caramel3009

@ traumwelt:
ich hatte 27 zeilen und habe 18 punkte

----------


## Traumwelt

@Caramel3009  danke!

----------


## Car.Ly

@medigirl18 wilkommen im Club. oder ich geh nach sterreich dann, nchstes Jahr

----------


## sonne2

Ich hab 69% ... Mein Ziel war 70%  :Frown:  Virtuelle Abi-Note an meinen Wunschunis jetzt 1,0 - wird also eng..
rgerlich, da mein Abitur bereits ein Punkt am besseren Schnitt vorbei war und jetzt wieder..

----------


## medigirl18

sorry hab gerade gemerkt dass ich voll den quatsch geschrieben hab. hab natrlich n prozentrang von 72% nicht 78%
damit das nicht fr Verwirrung sorgt spter..

----------


## philippd

JAWOHL!!!
119 Punkte, 82% Prozentrang, Testwert 109, Notenquivalent 1,4
Habe jetzt mit meinem 1,3er Abi endlich 100%ig sicher einen Studienplatz und ich kann zum ersten mal auswhlen!!!

Danke fr die Hilfe hiery Poste irgendwann noch genaue Testergebnisse

----------


## Zahni2016

Oh mein Gott, da fhrt man einkaufen, kommt nichtsahnend wieder und die Ergebnisse sind da!  :Embarrassment: 

Kann mein Glck kaum fassen: 
128 Punkte
Prozentrang 91
Standartwert 113
Notenquivalent 1,2 
 :Party:  :love:  erst mal in Trnen ausgebrochen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Traumwelt

Wtf, 129 und 92% gg

----------


## Pheppo

Testwert 107, Protzentrang 64, hatte es befrchtet/erwartet.. 2 Untertests (Muster und GV) mehr als verkackt, das hat mich ziemlich runtergerissen..   Aber immerhin ne kleine Verbesserung.  :Smilie:

----------


## Bostanian

> Testwert 107, Protzentrang 64, hatte es befrchtet/erwartet.. 2 Untertests (Muster und GV) mehr als verkackt, das hat mich ziemlich runtergerissen..   Aber immerhin ne kleine Verbesserung.


Hab auch das Gefhl die langen verhauen zu haben und hab deswegen noch nicht geschaut 🙈 Wie gut warst du denn dann im Rest?

----------


## Lila98

Also lief bei mir nicht so, wei jemand von euch ob irgendeine Uni unter 60% anrechnet? eher nicht oder?

----------


## Nina2408

148 Punkte, 99%, 122 Standardwert und Note 1,0.
Ich kann es nicht fassen!!!
Weiss jemand wie man so ein Sheet macht wie 2014? Wre bestimmt fr die kommenden TMS Jahrgnge sehr hilfreich :Smilie:

----------


## Jhnna

> Also lief bei mir nicht so, wei jemand von euch ob irgendeine Uni unter 60% anrechnet? eher nicht oder?


ich glaube dass Lbeck noch bis 50% boni gibt. Aber da musst du dich mal reinlesen, vielleicht haben die dann andere vorgaben. Kenne mich da nicht so aus, wei nur dass man bis 50% in Lbeck was angerechnet bekommt  :Smilie:

----------


## Slumdog_Skillionaire

> Same here! Habe aber Abi 1,9 und will ZM studieren.
> 
> Und du?


Ich HM, mit dem TMS haben wir uns ja dann beide wahrscheinlich qualifiziert  :Smilie:

----------


## Ursa

Seltsam: ich habe auch Testwert 107, 
              Punktzahl 114
habe aber einen Prozentrang von 75 stehen.  Warum ist das bei dir so krass anders?
 Habe auch 2 Untertests verkackt (Figuren + Text). 
Note: 1,5
Jetzt habe ich mein Abi 1,5 nur besttigt bekommen. 
Mal sehen, wo ich jetzt meine Chance bekomme. wird wieder mega knapp werden.

----------


## Jasymed

Prozentrang 97, Standardwert 122 :')) damit ist der Platz in der Traumstadt ist wohl sicher  :Smilie: )

----------


## Ursa

ja in Lbeck bekommst bei >50% einen Bonus von 0,4 und damit eine Einladung zum Auswahlgesprch falls du dann bei 1,0 insgesamt gelandet bist.

----------


## Theodor_K

Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle die jetzt erstmal aufatmen knnen ;) 

Ich hab leider nur einen Testwert von 97, Prozentrang 39 und 92 Punkte. Hatte mehr erwartet, trotz nicht all zu groer Vorbereitung... Nun berlege ich ob ich das Ergebnis berhaupt mitschicken soll?!?

Meine HZB ist 1,0. Sollte ich mich bei der Abiturbestenquote nur bei meiner Wunschuni bewerben oder noch eine Zweite nennen? Und wrde ich mit 1,0 auch beim AdH ohne TMS Verbesserung eine Chance haben ? (Falls ich nicht ber die ersten 20% angenommen wrde)
Theo

----------


## Endroo

Ich hatte so ein kribbeln in den Hnden als ich hier gelesen habe, dass die Ergebnisse schon da sind.  ::-oopss: 
punktzahl: 133
Prozentrang: 94
Standardwert: 115
Und ich Minimalist hab natrlich genau die punktzahl erreicht die ich minimal wollte fr Heidelberg  :Big Grin: 
Mit nem Abi von 1,1 hoffe ich, dass es dann dort klappt. ::-oopss: 

@Theodor_K Auch ohne den TMS hast du mit 1,0 natrlich tolle Chancen in vielen Unis, musst dich ein wenig bei HSS reinlesen.
In der Abiturbestenquote solltest du wirklich nur die Unis nennen, welche du ohne Zweifel willst, da bei Annahme kein Adh mehr fr dich luft. Das steht auch auf hochschulstart detaillierter.

----------


## Kaddika

Bin leider etwas enttuscht. Trotz der Vorbereitung nur:

Prozentrang: 79
Punktzahl: 117
Standardwert:108

80% htten es zumindest leichter gemacht. Mal sehen ob ich da mit meinem 1,6er Abi noch irgendwo eine Chance habe..  :Frown:

----------


## Lennart96

Um auch noch mal meine Ergebnisse zu teilen:

Rohpunkte: 141
Standardwert: 119
Prozentrang: 98

Ich wrde mal sagen, ich habe Freie Uniwahl: Jetzt muss ich ja tatschlich Heidelberg und Tbingen besuchen und eine auswhlen  :Big Grin:  Die sind aber beide so super. Hat jemand hnliche "Probleme" und mchte sich austauschen ?

----------


## cerealquy

75% und Standardwert von 107. 

Wie sieht meine Chance jetzt mit 1,3 in Mnchen und in Kln aus?

----------


## MedLearner

Glckwunsch an alle, bei denen es richtig gut gelaufen ist! Das freut mich fr euch  :Knuddel: 

Nochmal meine Frage: Gehre ich bei Prozentrang 80 jetzt noch zu den besten 20%? Ich mchte gerne in Erlangen studieren und da bekommt man laut Uni-Seite eine Verbesserung von 0,6 angerechnet auf die Abinote, wenn man schlechter als 10% bis einschlielich unter den besten 20% ist..
Und denkt ihr, ich habe dann mit 1,1 berhaupt irgend eine Chance da einen Studienplatz zu bekommen?  :Traurig:

----------


## Ursa

> Glckwunsch an alle, bei denen es richtig gut gelaufen ist! Das freut mich fr euch 
> 
> Nochmal meine Frage: Gehre ich bei Prozentrang 80 jetzt noch zu den besten 20%? Ich mchte gerne in Erlangen studieren und da bekommt man laut Uni-Seite eine Verbesserung von 0,6 angerechnet auf die Abinote, wenn man schlechter als 10% bis einschlielich unter den besten 20% ist..
> Und denkt ihr, ich habe dann mit 1,1 berhaupt irgend eine Chance da einen Studienplatz zu bekommen?


also ich denke, ab 81% fllt man unter die besten 20%. Somit solltest du in Erlangen einen Bonus von 0,4 bekommen. Im WS 15/16 war NC bei 1,0. Aber im SS 2016 lag er bei 1,2. Da knntest du zum SS17 evtl. einen Platz bekommen.

Ich lande nach TMS auch bei 1,1 und suche mir gerade meine Chancen: Gttingen, Marburg, Ulm, Mnchen, Kiel

----------


## maarcc

148 Punkte
Prozentrang 99
Standardwert 122

ich bin berglcklich!!! 
damit ist mein 1.6er Abi doch noch ausreichend!  :Big Grin:  
Und endlich hat fr uns alle das Zittern und Warten ein Ende  :Smilie:  

Wei jemand, ob wir nun auch neue Unis nennen drfen oder lediglich die Ortsreihenfolge verndern drfen?

viele Gre 
Marc

----------


## Cinnafly

hey,

jetzt schalt ich mich auch mal ein ;)
was glaubt ihr, htte ich mit 1,6 und prozentrang 85 Chancen oder 
ist es zu riskant, Erlangen auf OP 1 zu setzen?

----------


## Caramel3009

> Ich wrde mal sagen, ich habe Freie Uniwahl: Jetzt muss ich ja tatschlich Heidelberg und Tbingen besuchen und eine auswhlen  Die sind aber beide so super. Hat jemand hnliche "Probleme" und mchte sich austauschen ?


ja ich! bei mir steht es zwischen heidelberg (traumuni) und marburg (rumliche vorteile), wobei mein herz eindeutig fr heidelberg schlgt, ich allerdings sagen muss, dass marburg fr mich wirklich mehr rationale vorteile bietet (gnstiger, nher an meinem zuhause, ich kenne leute, knnte mir eine schnere wohnung leisten.
auerdem soll heidelberg ja sehr verschult sein und ist wahrscheinlich auch whrend des studiums anstrengender und schwieriger als anderswo)
andererseits ist heidelberg natrlich heidelberg, und ich wei nicht ob ich es mir verzeihen knnte da nicht hinzugehen...
wie sieht es bei dir aus? kannst mir auch gerne eine PN schicken und wir diskutieren da mal ein bisschen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Caramel3009

> Nochmal meine Frage: Gehre ich bei Prozentrang 80 jetzt noch zu den besten 20%? Ich mchte gerne in Erlangen studieren und da bekommt man laut Uni-Seite eine Verbesserung von 0,6 angerechnet auf die Abinote, wenn man schlechter als 10% bis einschlielich unter den besten 20% ist..
> Und denkt ihr, ich habe dann mit 1,1 berhaupt irgend eine Chance da einen Studienplatz zu bekommen?


der prozentrang bedeutet ja, dass bei dir jetzt 80% der teilnehmer schlechter waren als du. das heit du bist, soweit ich das verstehe, unter den besten 20%.. oder ist da ein denkfehler drin?

EDIT: doch nicht, es bedeutet dass 80% schlechter oder genauso gut warn.. also leider wohl doch nicht, oder? :/

----------


## OnTheWay

Hey kurze Frage  :Smilie:  Hab nen Schnitt von 1,1 und jetzt nen Prozentrang von 97 bei Test, mir steht also jetzt denk ich nicht viel im Wege. 
Wenn ich jetzt die Rangfolge so stelle wie ich sie will, kann ich dann bei der NC Aufnahme da auch noch was ndern? Ich will ja eig. nur nach Regensburg/Mnchen, kann ich den Rest der da steht rausstreichen? Hab grad bissl Panik dass ich mit 1,1 wo aufgenommen werd und es garned erst zum AdH kommt - kann mir da kurz wer helfen?

----------


## konsti89

Punktzahl: 113
Prozentrang: 74
Testwert: 106
Note: 1,6

zwar nicht wirklich sehr gut, aber ich bin immerhin froh keine krasse Niederlage einstecken zu mssen.
mit nem 2,2er Abi wars das jetzt wohl endgltig mit jeglichen Studiengngen. :/

----------


## Sternchenhase

Glckwunsch an alle!!
Auch an die, bei denen es nicht so geklappt hat, wie sie es euch gewnscht habt. Lasst euch davon nicht fertigmachen  :Knuddel:  :troest .

Eine kleine Bitte fr eure Nachfolger: Gerade die, die bei 6x/7x/8x-Prozentrang sind- bitte euer *Notenquivalent* nochmal posten (mit Prozentrangverbindung). Sehr gerne auch als PN  :Grinnnss!: !

----------


## skalpellbitte

@ontheway Gib in der Bestenquote nur Mnchen und Regensburg an, dann wirst du, wenn es nicht klappt, sofort ins AdH von Mnchen und Regensburg weitergeleitet.

----------


## mrs_seltsam

Hey Leute! =)

ich habe als Ergebnis:
Rohpunkte: 121
Prozentrang: 84
Standardwert: 110
(Abischnitt: 1,6)

Jetzt berlege ich, wo ich mich bewerben soll. Denkt ihr, die NC-Werte an den TMS-Unis werden tendenziell weiter steigen? Denkt ihr, dass mein Ergebnis reichen wird?

----------


## Lennart96

Also die Werte werden definitiv weitersteigen, es gab noch kein Jahr in dem sie das nicht getan haben, ich kann dir aber nicht sagen, um wie viel sie steigen werden.

----------


## OnTheWay

> @ontheway Gib in der Bestenquote nur Mnchen und Regensburg an, dann wirst du, wenn es nicht klappt, sofort ins AdH von Mnchen und Regensburg weitergeleitet.


Hey  :Smilie:  danke schonmal fr die Antwort. Aber auf Hochschulstart steht nur, dass man die AdH Reihung noch ndern kann, nicht aber die bei der Bestenquote...oder geht das schon?

----------


## ellilay

Hey  :Smilie:  
also ich habe:

Punktzahl: 116
Prozentrang: 78
Testwert: 108
Note: 1,5

Mit meiner Abinote von 1,4 klappt das hoffentlich irgendwo..  :Smilie:

----------


## Caramel3009

> Hey Leute! =)
> 
> ich habe als Ergebnis:
> Rohpunkte: 121
> Prozentrang: 84
> Standardwert: 110
> (Abischnitt: 1,6)
> 
> Jetzt berlege ich, wo ich mich bewerben soll. Denkt ihr, die NC-Werte an den TMS-Unis werden tendenziell weiter steigen? Denkt ihr, dass mein Ergebnis reichen wird?


in marburg wirst du bestimmt genommen, die ziehen ab 80% 0,6 ab, dann wrst du bei 1,0. und weiter als 1,0 ziehen die dort eh nicht ab. also knnte quasi keiner besser sein als du. was jedoch ist, wenn sich zu viele "1,0er" bewerben, und wie sie dann zwischen denen entscheiden, wei ich aber leider nicht.
letztes jahr hatte dort aber z.B. noch 1,1 gereicht.
Die wollen auch keine OP, das heit, versuchen kannst du es auf jedenfall.

Mnchen, Regensburg und Erlangen ziehen bei dir auch 0,6 ab, allerdings wei ich nicht ob man da nicht theoretisch auch unter die 1,0 grenze kommen knnte und es dann vlt doch nicht reicht.

----------


## tennisliebe23

Wieviel kriegt man bei Prozentrang:79 
Punktzahl: 117 Standardwert: 108 ungefhr abgezogen ? Ich hab noch kein Abi aber das wird so ungefhr auf 1,6 -1,8 laufen

----------


## Lennart95

Ich freue mich gerade so unglaublich.  ::-stud: 

Rohpunkte: 137
Prozentrang: 96
Standardwert117
(Abischnitt: 1,8)

Vielen Dank an Sternchenhase, ValentinM und die anderen in diesem Forum, die uns zu jeder Frage Rede und Antwort standen.

----------


## Lennart96

Achja Sternchenhase, zur Vervollstndigung deiner Liste mit einzelnen Werten stelle ich hier mal meine Teilergebnisse rein:

Muster: 11/20 -> 54
Naturwissen: 15/20 -> 87
Schlauchfiguren: 19/20 -> 96
Mathe: 20/20 -> 100
Durchstreichen: 20/20 -> 100
Text: 9/18 --> 56
Figuren: 19/20 -> 100
Fakten: 16/20 -> 81
Diagramme: 12/20 -> 70

Gesamt: 141 --> 98

Hat jemand von euch 20/20 beim Figuren merken geschafft? Mir fehlt ein Punkt und ich habe trotzdem 100%, LOL.

----------


## eviljuggler

Hey Leute =)
Ich hoffe bei euch lief es gut!
Mein Ergebnis ist:
Rohpunkte: 123
Prozentrang: 86
Standardwert: 111
Abischnitt hab ich 1,1

Ich hatte eigentlich gehofft mit nem guten TMS ne Chance auf Heidelberg zu haben, aber nach einer Berechnung meiner Ranglistenpunkte komm ich "nur" auf 55,31, whrend im letzten Jahr 57,99 ntig waren um reinzukommen. Geh ich richtig in der Annahme dass ich mit der Punktzahl dieses Jahr dann keine Chance habe und lieber eine andere Uni als 1. Prferenz angeben sollte?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Lennart95

Die bearbeite Anzahl von Zeilen ist fr die nchsten wichtig, schreibt eure bitte mit Punktzahl auch dazu.

Musterzuordnen: 18/20   99%
Mednat:            13/20   70%
Schlauchfiguren: 20/20 100%
Quant und Form: 15/20   91%
K&S                : 20               33 bearbeitete Zeilen
Textverstndnis:  8/18   46%
Figuren lernen   :18/20   99% 
Fakten lernen    :17/20   86%
Diagramme & Ta:  8/20   30%

137 Punkte, Prozentrang 96

----------


## Lennart95

Ich drcke euch allen ganz doll die Daumen, dass es mit dem Studienplatz klappt.

----------


## ellilay

@tennisliebe23:

Mit dem Prozentrangwert von 79 bekommst du bei einigen Unis 0,4 Bonus. (z.B Regensburg oder Tbingen)

----------


## Lennart96

Achja ich hatte glaube ich 32 Zeilen bearbeitet.

----------


## doc_lecturer

Hallo, 

zunchst herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle, die ihr Ziel erreicht haben und dennoch groer Respekt an diejenigen, die es nicht geschafft haben (euch viel Erfolg)

mein Ergebnis:
Punktzahl: 139
Standardwert: 118
Notenquivalent: 1,0

Mein Ziel ist es in HD zu studieren und diesem bin ich nun ein ganzes Stck weiter. Viel Erfolg an meine Mitstreiter!  :Smilie:

----------


## carina.herzle

Habe nur ich das Gefhl oder wollen hier gefhlte 99% nach Heidelberg? ^^

----------


## mrs_seltsam

Sagt mal, wie ist das denn in der NC-Werte-Tabelle mit dem Dienst gemeint?
Das heit doch, dass an den jeweiligen Unis der Dienst als nachrangiges Kriterium zhlt, d.h. wenn zwei gleichrangig sind, wird der bevorzugt, der einen Dienst hat, oder?
Wie ist das denn dann mit den Wartesemestern? Zhlt dann nur Dienst ja oder nein als nachrangiges Kriterium oder auch die Wartesemester(steht nmlich keine Anzahl da)?

----------


## carina.herzle

> Sagt mal, wie ist das denn in der NC-Werte-Tabelle mit dem Dienst gemeint?
> Das heit doch, dass an den jeweiligen Unis der Dienst als nachrangiges Kriterium zhlt, d.h. wenn zwei gleichrangig sind, wird der bevorzugt, der einen Dienst hat, oder?
> Wie ist das denn dann mit den Wartesemestern? Zhlt dann nur Dienst ja oder nein als nachrangiges Kriterium oder auch die Wartesemester(steht nmlich keine Anzahl da)?


Ich denke mal, dass das dann fr die Uni nicht wichtig ist, oder es gab diesen Fall nicht, dass 2 auf die gleiche Note/Punktzahl kamen...

----------


## Limab

> Habe nur ich das Gefhl oder wollen hier gefhlte 99% nach Heidelberg? ^^


Also ich will auf jeden Fall  :hmmm...: 

TMS: 
Punktzahl 145
Prozentrang 99
Standardwert 121
Notenquivalent 1,0

Abi 1,1 (805 bei 900 Punkten)

Ich bin gerade sooo verdammt happy  :Jump: 

Und damit ist bewiesen, dass monatelange Vorbereitung nicht ntig fr ein gutes Ergebnis ist.

----------


## Fipsi29

Hallo zusammen,
Kann mir jemand sagen wieviele Leute dieses Jahr am TMS teilgenommen haben?

----------


## Lennart95

Hi Flipsi29,

die Teilnehmerzahl fr 2016 konnte ich leider nicht finden, sie wird aber wahrscheinlich bei etwas mehr als 10.000 liegen.

Hier die der letzten Jahre:
http://www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/172404

----------


## Moosachat

> Prozentrang 97, Standardwert 122 :')) damit ist der Platz in der Traumstadt ist wohl sicher )


Hey Jasymed  :Smilie: 
bist du dir sicher, dass du keinen Prozentrang von 99 hast und du dich vertippt hast? ;) Frage nur weil ich auch einen Prozentrang habe von 97, aber mein Standardwert betrgt "nur" 118 und der von anderen hier im Forum bei 97% auch? Ich dachte immer, der Standardwert ist bei jedem mit gleichem Prozentrang/gleicher Punktzahl derselbe oder habe ich das falsch verstanden? 
Das verwirrt mich gerade total  :Big Grin:  
LG

----------


## Endroo

Vielleicht hat ja jemand , der sich bei Heidelberg bewirbt das gleiche Problem:
Bei der Online-Anmeldung seitens Heidelberg muss man ja seine gesamten TMS Werte eingeben.
Nun wird mir bei "Erreichter Testwert" jede Zahl rot angezeigt? Somit kann ich auch nicht weitergehen, nur zwei stellige Zahlen werden zugelassen, jedoch steht extra drunter "max. 3 stellige Ziffer".
Hatte mir berlegt einfach die letzten zwei Ziffern, der jeweiligen Testwerte reinzuschreiben (Testwert-100), jedoch wre da ja das Maximum 30, weshalb sollten die dann schreiben "Max 3 Ziffern"?

----------


## Limab

> Vielleicht hat ja jemand , der sich bei Heidelberg bewirbt das gleiche Problem:
> Bei der Online-Anmeldung seitens Heidelberg muss man ja seine gesamten TMS Werte eingeben.
> Nun wird mir bei "Erreichter Testwert" jede Zahl rot angezeigt? Somit kann ich auch nicht weitergehen, nur zwei stellige Zahlen werden zugelassen, jedoch steht extra drunter "max. 3 stellige Ziffer".
> Hatte mir berlegt einfach die letzten zwei Ziffern, der jeweiligen Testwerte reinzuschreiben (Testwert-100), jedoch wre da ja das Maximum 30, weshalb sollten die dann schreiben "Max 3 Ziffern"?


War bei mir auch, es hat meine Zahlen aber trotzdem bercksichtigt. Du kannst also ganz normal alles eingeben.


Andere Sache: Ich muss an die Uni Heidelberg meinen TMS-Testbericht mit der Post schicken. Wo soll ich da dann meine Bewerber-ID von HD angeben? Auf dem Briefumschlag oder was?

----------


## Endroo

Also hast du die zweistellige Form eingegeben? (Testwert-100) Ansonsten lsst der mich nicht weiter gehen.

----------


## Fipsi29

So hier auch mal meine Ergebnisse:

Prozentrang: 93
Standardwert: 114
Notenquivalent: 1,1
Abitur: 1,9

Ich befinde mich gerade in einer Ausbildung zum Mtra, die nchsten Oktober erst endet. 
Die meisten Unis rechnen mir die Ausbildung doch erst an, sobald die Ausbildung abgeschlossen ist oder? Und knnte mein Abi + Tms ohne die Ausbildung irgendwo reichen? Ich bin gerade etwas unschlssig was ich als nchstes machen soll, obwohl das Ergebnis fr mich ein Traum ist  :Big Grin:   :hmmm...:

----------


## Endroo

Oh nun geht es, vergiss meine Frage! Danke!

----------


## boogiewoogie12

Hatte das gleiche Problem. Vermute, dass das Rot einfach nur signalisieren soll, dass die Zeile voll ist, aber keine Ahnung. Du kannst es trotzdem abschicken, ging jedenfalls bei mir.

----------


## boogiewoogie12

> War bei mir auch, es hat meine Zahlen aber trotzdem bercksichtigt. Du kannst also ganz normal alles eingeben.
> 
> 
> Andere Sache: Ich muss an die Uni Heidelberg meinen TMS-Testbericht mit der Post schicken. Wo soll ich da dann meine Bewerber-ID von HD angeben? Auf dem Briefumschlag oder was?



Auf der Webseite der HD-Uni ist die Rede davon, dass man sein Deckblatt nach der Onlinebewerbung optional mitschicken kann, da das denen Arbeit ersparen soll. Vermutlich ist es also nicht vorgesehen die Bewerber-ID auf den Briefumschlag zu schreiben, wozu auch? Der landet dann eh im Mll.
Einfach das Deckblatt zweifach kopieren und ein Exemplar einsenden, oder aber formlos etwas dazu schreiben.

Falls jemand jedoch weitere Informationen hat, bitte ich darum sich nochmal zu melden.

----------


## Lennart96

Ich kriege hier langsam das Gefhl, dass hier fast jeder nach Heidelberg will. Denkt ihr der Wert wird daher stark steigen?, es gibt ja nur 300 und ein paar Zerquetschte Studienpltze.

----------


## Limab

> Auf der Webseite der HD-Uni ist die Rede davon, dass man sein Deckblatt nach der Onlinebewerbung optional mitschicken kann, da das denen Arbeit ersparen soll. Vermutlich ist es also nicht vorgesehen die Bewerber-ID auf den Briefumschlag zu schreiben, wozu auch? Der landet dann eh im Mll.
> Einfach das Deckblatt zweifach kopieren und ein Exemplar einsenden, oder aber formlos etwas dazu schreiben.


Ok, dann mach ich das so  :Smilie:

----------


## ratefuchs9000

erstmal herzlichen glckwunsch an alle die ihr wunschergebnis erreicht haben!
alle anderen, fangt nicht an an euch zu zweifeln wegen der ganzen guten ergebnisse hier, es melden sich eben eher nur leute mit guten resultaten! unterschtzt das nicht!

habe selbst das glck auch ein absolutes traumergebnis geschafft zu haben, wie schon jemand vor mir, PR 99 mit Standardwert 122.

nur kurz: zielstadt ist regensburg, mit abi 1,5 ergibt das ne bewerbungs-dn von 0,7. letztes ws war die dn bei 1,0:
das heit das sollte ne sichere kiste sein wenn die dn nicht pltzlich um 0,3 fllt, richtig?
kann das bitte kurz jemand abnicken, der bei klarem verstand ist? oder hab ich was bersehen?

ansonsten starte ich dann bald mit der wohnungssuche, kanns kaum erwarten  :Big Grin:

----------


## boogiewoogie12

> Ich kriege hier langsam das Gefhl, dass hier fast jeder nach Heidelberg will. Denkt ihr der Wert wird daher stark steigen?, es gibt ja nur 300 und ein paar Zerquetschte Studienpltze.


Habe mich fr HD-MA beworben. Ist aber das gleiche Prozedere. Also keine Sorge. ;)

----------


## Caramel3009

dann knnen wir uns als "tms 2016 forum" gruppe gleich beisammen setzen und dort weiter ber alles mgliche diskutieren  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

aber denke nicht dass der wert deshalb so stark ansteigen wird, nur weil hier 5 leute oder wie viele es sind nach HD wollen  :Big Grin:  das reprsentiert hier ja nicht wirklich die bewerberschaft.

----------


## carina.herzle

> erstmal herzlichen glckwunsch an alle die ihr wunschergebnis erreicht haben!
> alle anderen, fangt nicht an an euch zu zweifeln wegen der ganzen guten ergebnisse hier, es melden sich eben eher nur leute mit guten resultaten! unterschtzt das nicht!
> 
> habe selbst das glck auch ein absolutes traumergebnis geschafft zu haben, wie schon jemand vor mir, PR 99 mit Standardwert 122.
> 
> nur kurz: zielstadt ist regensburg, mit abi 1,5 ergibt das ne bewerbungs-dn von 0,7. letztes ws war die dn bei 1,0:
> das heit das sollte ne sichere kiste sein wenn die dn nicht pltzlich um 0,3 fllt, richtig?
> kann das bitte kurz jemand abnicken, der bei klarem verstand ist? oder hab ich was bersehen?
> 
> ansonsten starte ich dann bald mit der wohnungssuche, kanns kaum erwarten


Hab in Regensburg mit 0,6 Bonus ne 0,5  :Smilie: 
(Gebe das aber nur als Option 2 an)
Musst halt schauen, ob mit 1,0 auch 1,0 gemeint ist oder vielleicht auch 0,9 oder so. Das lsst sich bestimmt irgendwo rausfinden ;)

----------


## carina.herzle

Ich glaub ich schmeie die Rangliste eh noch 5 Mal um. Mein Herz schlgt nur fr Ulm <3

----------


## leonix

Rohounkte: 134
Testwert: 115
Prozentrang: 94
Note: 1.0

Mnchen calling  :Smilie: 
Glckwunsch an alle!

----------


## ratefuchs9000

> Hab in Regensburg mit 0,6 Bonus ne 0,5 
> (Gebe das aber nur als Option 2 an)
> Musst halt schauen, ob mit 1,0 auch 1,0 gemeint ist oder vielleicht auch 0,9 oder so. Das lsst sich bestimmt irgendwo rausfinden ;)



aaah, also auf hochschulstart steht beim AdH ws15/16 bei regensburg als hauptkriterium: "DN / Boni 1,0" und als nachrangige Kriterien: "D ja"
und um diese 1,0 gehts doch, oder nicht? und das nachrangige kriterium "D ja" bedeutet, dass unter all denjenigen, die irgendwie die 1,0 erreicht haben, nach abgeleistetem dienst unterschieden wurde, hab ich das richtig verstanden?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## outofhere

> Ich kriege hier langsam das Gefhl, dass hier fast jeder nach Heidelberg will. Denkt ihr der Wert wird daher stark steigen?, es gibt ja nur 300 und ein paar Zerquetschte Studienpltze.


Ich glaube DU musst dir echt keine Sorgen machen. 
Haben brigens fast Zwillingswerte:

Erreichte Punktzahl: 142
Erreichter Prozentrangwert: 98
Erreichter Standardwert: 119
Erreichtes Notenquivalent: 1,0 

Fr alle spteren, ich htte nie gedacht, dass ich mit 19 bearbeiteten Zeilen 12 Punkte habe. Es schreiben scheinbar echt nur die Leute bei denen es okay lief in die Foren  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tobi3

Ich hab ein Prozentrang von 85% und zusammen mit meiner Berufsausbildung, sollte mir ein Platz in Freiburg sicher sein. Immerhin bekomme ich einen 0,5 Bonus fr die Ausbildung und 0,3 Bonus fr den TMS auf meinen 1,6 Abischnitt. 
Aber ganz zufrieden bin ich immer noch nicht, denn mein eigentliches Wunschziel ist Dsseldorf.
Jetzt brauch ich nur noch den passenden Tauschpartner.

----------


## outofhere

Hab mich entschieden auch so eine Tabelle zu erstellen. Sollte jemand was dagegen haben sagt bescheid  :Smilie: 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing

----------


## carina.herzle

> aaah, also auf hochschulstart steht beim AdH ws15/16 bei regensburg als hauptkriterium: "DN / Boni 1,0" und als nachrangige Kriterien: "D ja"
> und um diese 1,0 gehts doch, oder nicht? und das nachrangige kriterium "D ja" bedeutet, dass unter all denjenigen, die irgendwie die 1,0 erreicht haben, nach abgeleistetem dienst unterschieden wurde, hab ich das richtig verstanden?


Ja schon, Ich wei halt nicht ob das eben eine wirkliche 1,0 ist. Beim Abi gibt's ja auch nur 1,0 obwohl auch Leute 0,9 haben oder so. Ich wei nicht wie die das bei hochschulstart hinschreiben...

----------


## ellilay

> Ja schon, Ich wei halt nicht ob das eben eine wirkliche 1,0 ist. Beim Abi gibt's ja auch nur 1,0 obwohl auch Leute 0,9 haben oder so. Ich wei nicht wie die das bei hochschulstart hinschreiben...


Genauso geht es mir auch.. 
Da ich mit der Verbesserung von 0,4 durch den TMS gerade noch auf 1,0 komme wre es gut zu wissen, wo man damit eine realistische Chance hat. 

Daher habe ich jetzt eher Mnchen und Marburg in Betracht gezogen, da man dort letztes Jahr mit 1,1 einen Platz erhielt..

----------


## Jasymed

> Hey Jasymed 
> bist du dir sicher, dass du keinen Prozentrang von 99 hast und du dich vertippt hast? ;) Frage nur weil ich auch einen Prozentrang habe von 97, aber mein Standardwert betrgt "nur" 118 und der von anderen hier im Forum bei 97% auch? Ich dachte immer, der Standardwert ist bei jedem mit gleichem Prozentrang/gleicher Punktzahl derselbe oder habe ich das falsch verstanden? 
> Das verwirrt mich gerade total  
> LG


Uuups das ist wohl im Adrenalin und der Euphorie untergegangen oO Standardwert 118, Note 1,0, Prozentrang 97 ;D genaue Ergebnisse poste ich noch. Gute Nacht!

----------


## Lilamarie28

Hallo ihr Lieben,
Erstmal herzlichen Glckwunsch euch allen zu euren tollen Ergebnissen.
Ich bin schon lange stille Leserin, aber da mein Ergebnis leider nicht so toll ist, wollte ich jetzt auch mal schreiben.
Habe 98 Punkte, Durchschnitt 2,0 
Aber trotzdem nur ein Prozentrang von 49, kann das sein? 
Ich wei, dass mein Ergebnis nicht das Tollste ist, aber 49 % kommt mir soo wenig vor trotz der 2,0...

----------


## xSpirit

Mich wrde mal interessieren, wie lange sich jeder von euch auf den TMS vorbereitet hat. Scheint ja doch deutliche Unterschiede von einigen Tagen zu einigen Monaten zu geben.

----------


## carina.herzle

> Mich wrde mal interessieren, wie lange sich jeder von euch auf den TMS vorbereitet hat. Scheint ja doch deutliche Unterschiede von einigen Tagen zu einigen Monaten zu geben.


Infobroschre durchgelesen und die Augaben da drin gemacht und ein bisschen was ich sonst so gefunden hab, ohne was zahlen zu mssen. Zeitmig waren dass dann 2-3 Stunden.

----------


## Fipsi29

> Mich wrde mal interessieren, wie lange sich jeder von euch auf den TMS vorbereitet hat. Scheint ja doch deutliche Unterschiede von einigen Tagen zu einigen Monaten zu geben.


Habe mir die beiden Testversionen gekauft und die Infobroschre durchgelesen. Einen Test habe ich zwei Wochen, den anderen eine Woche vor dem "echten" Test gemacht - hat ( wie bereits geschrieben) fr Prozentrang 93 gelangt  :Smilie: .

----------


## ili96

> Habe mir die beiden Testversionen gekauft und die Infobroschre durchgelesen. Einen Test habe ich zwei Wochen, den anderen eine Woche vor dem "echten" Test gemacht - hat ( wie bereits geschrieben) fr Prozentrang 93 gelangt .


Ist aber nicht die Regel ;) 
Die "normalen" unter uns knnen besttigen, dass ein etwas hherer lernaufwand ein muss ist, wenn ein solcher prozentrang erreicht werden soll.

----------


## outofhere

> Mich wrde mal interessieren, wie lange sich jeder von euch auf den TMS vorbereitet hat. Scheint ja doch deutliche Unterschiede von einigen Tagen zu einigen Monaten zu geben.


Die Beiden Originalversionen gemacht und von MedGurus die Testsimulation sowie ein paar Aufgaben aus Muster erkennen und Schlauchfiguren. Hatte 98%. Um bei Muster erkennen richtig gut zu sein htte ich mehr als die drei Probeuntertests machen mssen (Untertest am ende etwa so gut wie beim machen der ersten OV), bei Schlauchfiguren kam ich von 10/24 auf 19/20 im richtigen Test (habe aus dem Buch glaube ich 5 Tests gemacht). Sonst hat sich bei mir das ben mit den drei Testversionen eigentlich nur bei Figuren/Fakten (bei Fakten kam ich auf 20 im Test) geloht. Im Nachhinein muss ich sagen, htte ich noch fr Konzentriertes Arbeiten mehr machen knnen. Ich glaube 19 Zeilen wre zu pushen gewesen, mir ist das jetzt egal, aber vielleicht nicht Leuten die das irgendwann mal lesen  :Big Grin: 
Ich muss auch sagen, das Ergebnis der OV's war ziemlich nah am realen Ergebnis. Nur, dass ich im Test nicht ganz so viel Zeit extra hatte. Bei medizinisches Grundverstndnis hatte ich zuhause fast ne halbe Stunde ber, im Test hat es grade fr den Toilettengang gereicht :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jhnna

> erstmal herzlichen glckwunsch an alle die ihr wunschergebnis erreicht haben!
> alle anderen, fangt nicht an an euch zu zweifeln wegen der ganzen guten ergebnisse hier, es melden sich eben eher nur leute mit guten resultaten! unterschtzt das nicht!
> 
> habe selbst das glck auch ein absolutes traumergebnis geschafft zu haben, wie schon jemand vor mir, PR 99 mit Standardwert 122.
> 
> nur kurz: zielstadt ist regensburg, mit abi 1,5 ergibt das ne bewerbungs-dn von 0,7. letztes ws war die dn bei 1,0:
> das heit das sollte ne sichere kiste sein wenn die dn nicht pltzlich um 0,3 fllt, richtig?
> kann das bitte kurz jemand abnicken, der bei klarem verstand ist? oder hab ich was bersehen?
> 
> ansonsten starte ich dann bald mit der wohnungssuche, kanns kaum erwarten


Genau ds selbe Problem hab ich auch. Ich will unbedingt nach Regensburg, hbe 91% und mit 1,3 Abi jetzt also 0,5. Hab echt Angst dass ich D jetzt durch dummen Zufall doch nicht reinkomme...wenn du was rausfindest, sag bescheid  :Smilie:

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Obwohl, Medizin ist in Regensburg gar nicht so gut bewertet, Ich glaub ich schmeie die Rangliste eh noch 5 Mal um. Mein Herz schlgt nur fr Ulm <3


Mdele, lass dich von irgendwelchen Bewertungen nicht irritieren^^. Gab schon einige Diskussionen dazu, und so Sachen wie bei Zeitonline und so sind irrefhrend, da sie u.a. auch viel Forschung miteinbeziehen, was fr dich irrelevant ist.
Ebenso das Dozentenverhltnis. Medizin ist so verschult, abgesehen von den Modellstudiengngen und Unterschieden z.B. beim Prpkurs (was natrlich wieder was ist, was in diesen "offiziellen" Ranglisten nicht beachtet wird), es ist vllig egal an welche Uni du gehst. Nimm den Ort, wo du am liebsten hinwillst (sofern du dort Chancen hast).

----------


## Jasymed

Also, fr den Prozentrang 97 ist mein Mrz komplett und der April halb draufgegangen. Htte mir nie verziehen, mehr gemacht haben zu knnen. Hab beide OVs, alles kostenlose aus dem Internet und die ganzen Medgurus durchgeackert. Ich liebe mich grade dafr. Hatte die Chance jetzt oder nie (wre ab Sommer 17 Zweitstudienbewerberin).
Hier meine genauen Ergebnisse:
Test / Punkte / Prozentrang / Standardwert
Muster zuordnen 18 / 99 / 122
Medizinisch- naturwissenschaftliches Grundverständnis 16 / 93 /  113
Schlauchfiguren       14 /   49 /         99
Quantitative und formale Probleme 14 /   87 /     111
Konzentriertes und sorgfältiges Arbeiten  20 / 100 / 121
Textverständnis       7 /  36 /       94   
 Gedächtnistest Figuren lernen  17 / 98 /   122
 Gedächtnistest Fakten lernen   18 /     91 /      113
 Diagramme und Tabellen  14 / 85 /   110
  Gesamtwert  138 /   97 /  118
Note 1,0

----------


## Caramel3009

ich hab nochmal eine ganz dumme frage. 
wenn ich jetzt mein tms ergebnis an hochschulstart schicke, dann wollen die doch nur diesen "testbericht", also die tabelle auf der letzten seite oder? oder wollen die die kompletten fnf seiten?

----------


## MedLearner

Also ihr Lieben,
einmal hier etwas fr mehr Ehrlichkeit. Mir tun die Leute echt leid, die keine annhernd so gute Ergebnisse wie ihr erreicht haben und dann hier lesen mssen, dass sich viele ja nur 1-2 Tage vorbereitet haben und damit zwischen 95 und 100% erreicht haben. Ich sage offen und ehrlich, dass ich Anfang Dezember angefangen habe zu lernen, jeden Tag mindestens 1 Stunde, ich habe mir alle Bcher von Medguru und Fritest gekauft, habe einen Kurs bei Medguru und dazu noch einen Simulationstest dort gemacht. Mein Resultat im Medizinertest: 84%.. Ich hatte beim Simulationstest 100%, war mit Abstand die beste. Was ich daraus folgern kann, ist dass der Test auch sehr, sehr stark von der eigenen Tagesform abhngt. Ich hatte im Vormittagsteil bei Schlauchfiguren und Med.-nat. 20/20 Punkten, bei den anderen war ich auch berall berdurchschnittlich. Im Nachmittagsteil konnte ich mich bei Figuren irgendwie kaum konzentrieren, so direkt nach der Pause, so dass ich mir nur 8! Figuren merken konnte. Diese habe ich dann angekreuzt und den Rest geraten. Nun habe ich exakt 8 Punkte in diesem Untertest. Sicher gab es Leute, die sich auch nur 8-10 Figuren merken konnten, aber einfach Glck hatten und noch 5 Stck richtig geraten haben.. Was ich damit sagen mchte, ist, dass der Test zustzlich auch noch von sehr viel Glck abhngt. Man hat in dem ganzen Test 30 Einstreuaufgaben, hat jemand Pech und bei ihm werden 20 richtige gestrichen, reit das unglaublich viel raus. Ein anderer hat vielleicht Glck gehabt und genau immer die Einstreuaufgaben falsch. 
Also lasst den Kopf nicht hngen, alle diejenigen, bei denen es nicht geklappt hat.  :Grinnnss!:  Es gibt auch andere schne Studienfcher auer Medizin. 
Ach und eins noch: Es ist echt schn, dass sich viele bei denen es eben gut gelaufen ist, hier freuen, aber es ist wirklich respektlos, hier zu uern, dass man ja sowieso schon einen 1,0 Abischnitt hat und jetzt auch noch ber 90% im TMS und man deshalb ein echtes Problem habe, weil man sich nun nicht zwischen Heidelberg oder doch vielleicht lieber der Charit in Berlin entscheiden kann.. Andere wren froh, berhaupt Chancen auf einen Studienplatz zu haben.

----------


## Jhnna

Genau das wollte ich gerade auch sagen. Glckwunsch an alle, die so gut waren und gleichzeitig minimalen Lernaufwand hatten. Ich habe fr meine 91% auch ziemlich viel gemacht. Zwar keinen Kurs, aber ich hatte 4 Bcher von Medgurus (KOZ, Muster, Fakten und Formen und das Buch fr den Matheteil). Dazu war ich bei Studymed angemeldet und hab immer mal wieder zwischendurch bungsaufgaben online gerechnet. Die schlauchfiguren habe ich vor allem mit Studymed perfektioniert. Ich habe im Februar angefangen mit Mathe. Das war bei mir der Untertest den ich am schwersten fand. Ab Mrz habe ich dann jeden Tag gerechnet und mindestens 1x pro Tag Schlauchfiguren und Muster gebt (obwohl Muster bei mir am Ende richtig schlecht war)..
Ich hatte gleichzeitig zur Testvorbereitung das letzte Semester meines dualen Studiums, das hat die Sache auch nciht leichter gemacht, die letzte Klausur war bei mir am Freitag vor dem Test. Also, ich will damit nur sagen, dass man mit Lernen durchaus Fortschritte erreichen kann! Ich bin unendlich froh dass ich mich so reingehngt habe, da ich ebenfalls ab Sommer 17 Zweitstudiumsbewerber wre.
Es ist auf jeden Fall machbar aber meiner Meinung nach sollte man sich nicht auf die Aussagen verlassen, dass es mit 2,3 Tagen Vorbereitung zu ber 90% reicht!

----------


## Caramel3009

ich persnlich habe mich auch komplette drei monate auf den test vorbereitet und das tglich. die letzten wochen tglich so um die 2-3 stunden, das heit es waren wirklich zig stunden vorbereitung auf den test. Mein gutes Ergebnis im Test hatte ich aber auch bei meiner Abinote ntig, deshalb hatte ich genug Motivation fr die ganze vorbereitung.

ich gebe dir damit recht, dass man hier nicht rausposaunen muss, dass man auf den tms eh nicht angewiesen war und die 95% gar nicht gebraucht htte, oder sich nicht vorbereitet hat und trotzdem super war, oder was wei ich. aber andererseits bin ich auch der meinung, dass man nach so langer zeit des gemeinsamen vorbereitens und wartens und leidens auch das recht haben soll, jetzt auf sich stolz zu sein und auch nach dem tms jetzt weiter zusammen berlegen darf, wo es jetzt hingeht und sich zusammen freuen darf.
natrlich ist das fr diejenigen, fr die es leider nicht gereicht hat, scheie, hier zu lesen, wie glcklich alle anderen sind. aber ich denke man darf sich trotzdem freuen, ohne ein schlechtes gewissen zu haben.

----------


## skalpellbitte

> Ach und eins noch: Es ist echt schn, dass sich viele bei denen es eben gut gelaufen ist, hier freuen, aber es ist wirklich respektlos, hier zu uern, dass man ja sowieso schon einen 1,0 Abischnitt hat und jetzt auch noch ber 90% im TMS und man deshalb ein echtes Problem habe, weil man sich nun nicht zwischen Heidelberg oder doch vielleicht lieber der Charit in Berlin entscheiden kann.. Andere wren froh, berhaupt Chancen auf einen Studienplatz zu haben.


Eben, das kommt leicht eingebildet und hochnsig rber!

----------


## Caramel3009

Ich wei ich nerve hier vielleicht einige, aber ich muss nochmal meine frage stellen: Ihr schickt nur die Tabelle zu hochschulstart oder? und nicht den ganzen 5 seitigen bericht

----------


## Jhnna

> Ich wei ich nerve hier vielleicht einige, aber ich muss nochmal meine frage stellen: Ihr schickt nur die Tabelle zu hochschulstart oder? und nicht den ganzen 5 seitigen bericht


Genauso steht's doch in den Angaben. Also ja, nur die letzte Seite ;)

----------


## medigirl18

ich habe mich auch mehrere Monate darauf vorbereitet, weil es eigentlich meine einzige Chance war noch dieses Jahr anfangen zu knnen. Mein Ergebnis war leider berhaupt nicht gut und das trotz der vielen Vorbereitung. Ich hab mir gestern echt die Augen ausgeheult :/  Ich muss aber sagen, dass ich sicherlich noch nicht einmal die 72% geschafft htte, wenn ich keine Vorbereitung gehabt htte. Ich war genau in den Bereichen, die ich gut gebt hatte immer berdurchschnittlich. Die Bereiche mit denen ich auch vor dem Test und allgemein in meinem ganzen Leben schon Probleme hatte ... da war ich unterdurchschnittlich. Daher das "schlechte" Ergebnis.
Ich wrde mich auf diesen Test auf jeden Fall vorbereiten. Auer ihr findet alle Bereiche beim durcharbeiten schon kinderleicht. Dann zhlt ihr wohl zu den glcklichen Genies  :Smilie:

----------


## Caramel3009

ehrlich? oh wie peinlich, das hab ich wohl vor lauter aufregung berlesen  :Big Grin:  danke!!

----------


## carina.herzle

> Mdele, lass dich von irgendwelchen Bewertungen nicht irritieren^^. Gab schon einige Diskussionen dazu, und so Sachen wie bei Zeitonline und so sind irrefhrend, da sie u.a. auch viel Forschung miteinbeziehen, was fr dich irrelevant ist.
> Ebenso das Dozentenverhltnis. Medizin ist so verschult, abgesehen von den Modellstudiengngen und Unterschieden z.B. beim Prpkurs (was natrlich wieder was ist, was in diesen "offiziellen" Ranglisten nicht beachtet wird), es ist vllig egal an welche Uni du gehst. Nimm den Ort, wo du am liebsten hinwillst (sofern du dort Chancen hast).


Diese Bewertungen meinte ich gar nicht ^^ Ich kenne ein paar die da studieren. Schlecht ist es keineswegs und auch eine sehr gute Uni. Ich hab das im Vergleich gesehen von den Dingen die ich wei und fr mich beim Studium persnlich wichtig sind. D. h. die Uni ist natrlich berhaupt nicht schlecht allgemein (Ich glaube bei diesen Rankings schneidet die sogar ganz gut ab) nur eben fr mich. Ich glaube ich schaue auch durch die rosarote Brille fr Ulm ;D

----------


## Caramel3009

gibt es hier jemanden, der sich sowohl fr heidelberg als auch fr mannheim bewirbt?

----------


## Lennart96

> gibt es hier jemanden, der sich sowohl fr heidelberg als auch fr mannheim bewirbt?


Wahrscheinlich wird das so aussehen bei mir, ich will Mannheim aber nur als Back-up haben, falls es mit Heidelberg nicht klappt.

Und noch mal zum Lernaufwand: Ich habe mich 2,5 Monate lang jeden Tag 3 Stunden lang vorbereitet, whrend ich noch Abiklausuren hatten, habe fast 300€ fr Trainingsmaterial ausgegeben (eine Mischung aus Feitest, MedGurus und Meditrain) und war kurz vor dem Zusammenbruch, ich denke wir haben alle ein gutes Ergebnis verdient.... Ich sehe ein, dass der Kommentar mit zu welcher Uni ich gehen soll, falsch ausgedrckt war, aber das ndert trotzdem nichts daran, dass sich monatelange harte Arbeit auszahlt. Habe bei Mustern mit 5/24 angefangen und es im Test noch auf 11/24 geschafft, ich denke nicht, dass das ein rein statistischer Zufall ist.

----------


## LairyLe

> Also ihr Lieben,
> einmal hier etwas fr mehr Ehrlichkeit. Mir tun die Leute echt leid, die keine annhernd so gute Ergebnisse wie ihr erreicht haben und dann hier lesen mssen, dass sich viele ja nur 1-2 Tage vorbereitet haben und damit zwischen 95 und 100% erreicht haben. Ich sage offen und ehrlich, dass ich Anfang Dezember angefangen habe zu lernen, jeden Tag mindestens 1 Stunde, ich habe mir alle Bcher von Medguru und Fritest gekauft, habe einen Kurs bei Medguru und dazu noch einen Simulationstest dort gemacht. Mein Resultat im Medizinertest: 84%.. Ich hatte beim Simulationstest 100%, war mit Abstand die beste. Was ich daraus folgern kann, ist dass der Test auch sehr, sehr stark von der eigenen Tagesform abhngt. Ich hatte im Vormittagsteil bei Schlauchfiguren und Med.-nat. 20/20 Punkten, bei den anderen war ich auch berall berdurchschnittlich. Im Nachmittagsteil konnte ich mich bei Figuren irgendwie kaum konzentrieren, so direkt nach der Pause, so dass ich mir nur 8! Figuren merken konnte. Diese habe ich dann angekreuzt und den Rest geraten. Nun habe ich exakt 8 Punkte in diesem Untertest. Sicher gab es Leute, die sich auch nur 8-10 Figuren merken konnten, aber einfach Glck hatten und noch 5 Stck richtig geraten haben.. Was ich damit sagen mchte, ist, dass der Test zustzlich auch noch von sehr viel Glck abhngt. Man hat in dem ganzen Test 30 Einstreuaufgaben, hat jemand Pech und bei ihm werden 20 richtige gestrichen, reit das unglaublich viel raus. Ein anderer hat vielleicht Glck gehabt und genau immer die Einstreuaufgaben falsch. 
> Also lasst den Kopf nicht hngen, alle diejenigen, bei denen es nicht geklappt hat.  Es gibt auch andere schne Studienfcher auer Medizin. 
> Ach und eins noch: Es ist echt schn, dass sich viele bei denen es eben gut gelaufen ist, hier freuen, aber es ist wirklich respektlos, hier zu uern, dass man ja sowieso schon einen 1,0 Abischnitt hat und jetzt auch noch ber 90% im TMS und man deshalb ein echtes Problem habe, weil man sich nun nicht zwischen Heidelberg oder doch vielleicht lieber der Charit in Berlin entscheiden kann.. Andere wren froh, berhaupt Chancen auf einen Studienplatz zu haben.


Ich finde es so schn, was du geschrieben hast. Ich hab auch im Vormittagsteil berall super Werte. Weil ich aber nach der Pause so starke Kopfschmerzen hatte, sind 2 ganze Untertests wirklich unterdurchschnittlich schlecht gelaufen.. In denen war ich in der Vorbereitung immer verlsslich gut. Nur deswegen ist jetzt trotz meines 1,2er Abis und einem Standardwert von 106 der Traum Mannheim ausgetrumt... 
Und ja, wenn ich hier so einige Beitrge lese, denke ich mir so wer wei wofr's gut ist eben nicht an eine "Topuni" zu gehen ;)

----------


## MedLearner

Es war auch definitv nicht so gemeint, dass ihr das Ergebnis nicht verdient habt oder es euch nicht gegnnt sei, ich freue mich fr jeden, der der Verwirklichung seines Traums nher gerckt ist, allerdings war es eben wirklich falsch ausgedrckt, so nach dem Motto: "Hat noch jemand das PROBLEM, dass er sich nicht entscheiden kann, wo er hin soll".. PROBLEM!? Hallo?  :bhh:  
Naja, da ich mit meinem Testergebnis nun 'nur' auf 1,1 komme, hat sich mein Medizintraum nun wahrscheinlich 'ausgelebt'. Vielleicht ist das ja auch gar nicht so schlecht, manchmal denke ich, ich wrde in diese Welt eh nicht passen, denn bei dieser berheblichkeit mancher Leute knnte ich schon wieder das Kotzen bekommen. Always remember: Auch wenn ihr euer "Problem" gelst habt und euch z.B. fr Heidelberg entscheiden konntet, ihr seid immer noch normale Menschen, wie jeder andere und keine Halbgtter in wei.

----------


## Caramel3009

@ medlearner: aber es gibt doch einige unis, bei denen dieses jahr 1,1 gereicht hat. vielleicht hast du ja glck und es reicht fr dieses wintersemster auch.

----------


## Lennart96

Gibt es denn da wirklich keine Mglichkeit? Du hast doch top 80%, da geben doch viele Unis gute Werte drauf. Und wenn du 1,1 hattest im TMS muss das Abi dann aber doch nicht so hoch sein. Was ist mit Ulm? Die wollten nach Hochschulstart im WiSe 15/16 1,5 nach dem 51/49 Abi TMS Verhltnis , wre das denn nichts?

----------


## carina.herzle

> Es war auch definitv nicht so gemeint, dass ihr das Ergebnis nicht verdient habt oder es euch nicht gegnnt sei, ich freue mich fr jeden, der der Verwirklichung seines Traums nher gerckt ist, allerdings war es eben wirklich falsch ausgedrckt, so nach dem Motto: "Hat noch jemand das PROBLEM, dass er sich nicht entscheiden kann, wo er hin soll".. PROBLEM!? Hallo?  
> Naja, da ich mit meinem Testergebnis nun 'nur' auf 1,1 komme, hat sich mein Medizintraum nun wahrscheinlich 'ausgelebt'. Vielleicht ist das ja auch gar nicht so schlecht, manchmal denke ich, ich wrde in diese Welt eh nicht passen, denn bei dieser berheblichkeit mancher Leute knnte ich schon wieder das Kotzen bekommen. Always remember: Auch wenn ihr euer "Problem" gelst habt und euch z.B. fr Heidelberg entscheiden konntet, ihr seid immer noch normale Menschen, wie jeder andere und keine Halbgtter in wei.


Unterschreibe ich so, es ist viel mehr ein Privileg und natrlich darf man sich darber freuen, man hat ja auch was dafr getan, das heit aber nicht, dass die anderen unbedingt weniger getan haben, beim TMS spielt eben Glck auch eine Rolle.

An deiner Stelle wrde ich jede Uni mal durchgehen, einige haben ja auch etwas kompliziertere Verfahren, da findet sich bestimmt etwas ;)

----------


## Fipsi29

> Ist aber nicht die Regel ;) 
> Die "normalen" unter uns knnen besttigen, dass ein etwas hherer lernaufwand ein muss ist, wenn ein solcher prozentrang erreicht werden soll.


Das stimmt natrlich. Ich denke auch nicht dass eine lngere Vorbereitung generell schdlich ist. Es ist einfach sehr schwer zu sagen, wie lange die optimale Vorbereitungszeit denn nun genau ist. Ich muss auch ehrlich zugeben, dass ich kurzzeitig vor dem Test auch dachte, dass 2 Wochen lnger garnicht verkehrt gewesen wren...

----------


## MedLearner

@Lennart96: Ich denke, ich habe mich etwas missverstndlich ausgedrckt, fr mich wrden nur Uni Regensburg und Uni Erlangen in Frage kommen, da ich nicht so weit weg ziehen mchte. Auf meinen 1,7 bekomme ich daher wegen Top 80% einen Bonus von 0,6 und wre dadurch bei 1,1.. In Erlangen knnte es aber frs SoSe unter Umstnden noch reichen.
Wei jemand, ob es irgendwelche greren Nachteile hat, das Medizinstudium im SoSe zu beginnen?

----------


## Caramel3009

ein studienplatz tausch wird wahrscheinlich ziemlich schwer, wenn man im SoSe beginnt. aber das machen ja sowieso nur die wenigsten, denke ich mal

----------


## LairyLe

> Wei jemand, ob es irgendwelche greren Nachteile hat, das Medizinstudium im SoSe zu beginnen?


Gute Frage! Wrde mich auch interessieren. Welche Unis nehmen denn berhaupt zum SoSe? Kann man das auch hochschulstart oder so nachgucken?

----------


## skalpellbitte

> Gute Frage! Wrde mich auch interessieren. Welche Unis nehmen denn berhaupt zum SoSe? Kann man das auch hochschulstart oder so nachgucken?


Ja, das steht auf hochschulstart.
Der Vorteil, den man zum SoSe hat ist einfach, dass die Konkurrenz geringer ist, weil zumindest die meisten 1,0er im WS schon reingekommen sind.

----------


## johannes89

Herzlichen Glckwunsch an euch alle!
Hat jemand von euch ein Notenquivalent von 1.1, 1.3 oder 1.4?
Wenn ja wrde ich mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mir sagen knntet (PN oder hier) wie eure Punktzahl, Testwert und Prozentrang im TMS waren.  :Smilie:

----------


## ili96

wei hier jemand zufllig, warum der studienplatztausch im 1. semester in heidelberg fr zahnmedi nicht mglich ist?

Danke!

----------


## nie

> Gute Frage! Wrde mich auch interessieren. Welche Unis nehmen denn berhaupt zum SoSe? Kann man das auch hochschulstart oder so nachgucken?


http://hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=4906




> Der Vorteil, den man zum SoSe hat ist einfach, dass die Konkurrenz geringer ist, weil zumindest die meisten 1,0er im WS schon reingekommen sind.


da wrde ich nicht viel drauf geben. Der NC ist an den meistens Unis auch nur 0,1 - bis 0,2 niedriger als im Wintersemester, ist also auch nur fr die Grenzgnger relevant (so um 1,3 rum), die im Wintersemester knapp abgelehnt wurden. 


Habe auch im Sommersemester angefangen und kann bisher keinen groen Nachteile oder allgemein Unterschiede sehen. Mit Uniwechsel/Studienplatztausch wirds halt kompliziert, wenn man an eine Uni will, die nur zum Wintersemester anfngt. Aber zumindest nach dem Physikum gibts da auch noch Mglichkeiten, wenn man unbedingt wechseln will. Ansonsten sollte man sich halt fr einen Ort entscheiden, an dem man auch bleiben will. 

Vorteilhaft ist sicher, dass die meisten Kurse/Klausuren jedes Semester und nicht nur einmal im Jahr angeboten werden. Wenn mal was schief luft, kann mans halt direkt im nchsten Semester nachholen, das ist an den reinen Wintersemesterunis nicht immer der Fall.

----------


## MrMde

> wei hier jemand zufllig, warum der studienplatztausch im 1. semester in heidelberg fr zahnmedi nicht mglich ist?
> 
> Danke!




Weil die das Auswahlverfahren nicht zum Spass machen? Die wollen eben, dass die Leute die sich beworben haben und das Bewerbungsverfahren bestanden tatschlich auch dort studieren.

----------


## tms***

> Ich finde es so schn, was du geschrieben hast. Ich hab auch im Vormittagsteil berall super Werte. Weil ich aber nach der Pause so starke Kopfschmerzen hatte, sind 2 ganze Untertests wirklich unterdurchschnittlich schlecht gelaufen.. In denen war ich in der Vorbereitung immer verlsslich gut. Nur deswegen ist jetzt trotz meines 1,2er Abis und einem Standardwert von 106 der Traum Mannheim ausgetrumt... 
> Und ja, wenn ich hier so einige Beitrge lese, denke ich mir so wer wei wofr's gut ist eben nicht an eine "Topuni" zu gehen ;)


Du willst nach Mannheim? Ich wrde da wahrscheinlich dieses WS angenommen werden, hab ein Abi von 1,9 und 97% im TMS... Also komm ich auf 55,38 Punkte und letztes WS wurde bis 52,31 angenommen... Wrst du eventuell an einem Studienplatztausch interessiert? Ich wrde total gerne nach Wrzburg oder Erlangen, msste dafr aber bis zum SS warten!

----------


## ehemaliger User_14112016_1

ich gebe MedLearner vollkommen Recht. Nur was ich noch viel unfairer finde, warum machen Leute die ein Abi von 1,0-1,2 haben berhaupt beim TMS mit und das scheinen echt viele zu sein?! ich meine das nicht bse und will niemandem zu nahe treten, aber dieser Test sollte echt nur fr diejenigen sein, die  mit ''nur''  einem Abitur nicht reinkommen... sprich Leute die z.B ein Abi von <1,5 haben, denn die bekommen trotz lngerer Wartezeit immernoch keinen Platz und die jenigen die 1,0 oder so haben, die bekommen sehr wohl einen Platz, sei es auch "nur" in Marburg oder sonst wo. Ausserdem gehe ich davon aus, dass die ganzen 1,0er den Prozentrang pushen, sodass er bei den meisten deswegen schlechter ausfllt. 
Fazit: An die Leute die das hier gerade lesen und vorhaben den TMS 2017 zu machen, ich empfehle eine sehr gute Vorbereitung und lasst euch nicht von diesen berfliegern von wegen ich habe nur zwei Tage gelernt beeinflussen. Auch ich hatte ein Einser-Abi, zwar keine 1,0 dennoch reicht mein TMS PR aus um zumindest Zahnmedizin studieren zu knnen.

----------


## outofhere

Meint ihr, dass es Probleme gibt, wenn man alle 5 Seiten mitgeschickt hat?
Ich habe nmlich grade in meinem Eifer alles abgeschickt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Meint ihr, dass es Probleme gibt, wenn man alle 5 Seiten mitgeschickt hat?
> Ich habe nmlich grade in meinem Eifer alles abgeschickt


Ja, wird so nicht anerkannt.





...  :bhh:  Was denkst du denn...

----------


## outofhere

> Ja, wird so nicht anerkannt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...  Was denkst du denn...


Ich habe grade erst mal nachgeguckt ob der letzte Teil nicht doch deine Signatur ist :P Ich mache mir gerne mal solche Gedanken, tut mir Leid. Das heit das ist kein Problem, oder? Nur zur letzten Sicherheit... Danke!

----------


## outofhere

> Also ihr Lieben,
> einmal hier etwas fr mehr Ehrlichkeit. Mir tun die Leute echt leid, die keine annhernd so gute Ergebnisse wie ihr erreicht haben und dann hier lesen mssen, dass sich viele ja nur 1-2 Tage vorbereitet haben und damit zwischen 95 und 100% erreicht haben. Ich sage offen und ehrlich, dass ich Anfang Dezember angefangen habe zu lernen, jeden Tag mindestens 1 Stunde, ich habe mir alle Bcher von Medguru und Fritest gekauft, habe einen Kurs bei Medguru und dazu noch einen Simulationstest dort gemacht. Mein Resultat im Medizinertest: 84%.. Ich hatte beim Simulationstest 100%, war mit Abstand die beste. Was ich daraus folgern kann, ist dass der Test auch sehr, sehr stark von der eigenen Tagesform abhngt. Ich hatte im Vormittagsteil bei Schlauchfiguren und Med.-nat. 20/20 Punkten, bei den anderen war ich auch berall berdurchschnittlich. Im Nachmittagsteil konnte ich mich bei Figuren irgendwie kaum konzentrieren, so direkt nach der Pause, so dass ich mir nur 8! Figuren merken konnte. Diese habe ich dann angekreuzt und den Rest geraten. Nun habe ich exakt 8 Punkte in diesem Untertest. Sicher gab es Leute, die sich auch nur 8-10 Figuren merken konnten, aber einfach Glck hatten und noch 5 Stck richtig geraten haben.. Was ich damit sagen mchte, ist, dass der Test zustzlich auch noch von sehr viel Glck abhngt. Man hat in dem ganzen Test 30 Einstreuaufgaben, hat jemand Pech und bei ihm werden 20 richtige gestrichen, reit das unglaublich viel raus. Ein anderer hat vielleicht Glck gehabt und genau immer die Einstreuaufgaben falsch. 
> Also lasst den Kopf nicht hngen, alle diejenigen, bei denen es nicht geklappt hat.  Es gibt auch andere schne Studienfcher auer Medizin. 
> Ach und eins noch: Es ist echt schn, dass sich viele bei denen es eben gut gelaufen ist, hier freuen, aber es ist wirklich respektlos, hier zu uern, dass man ja sowieso schon einen 1,0 Abischnitt hat und jetzt auch noch ber 90% im TMS und man deshalb ein echtes Problem habe, weil man sich nun nicht zwischen Heidelberg oder doch vielleicht lieber der Charit in Berlin entscheiden kann.. Andere wren froh, berhaupt Chancen auf einen Studienplatz zu haben.


Natrlich hast du Recht, zum Test gehrt ne ordentliche Portion Glck, die leider nicht jeder hat. Grade die Einstreuaufgaben sind super unfair. Und es ist nicht schn zu lesen, dass manche sich so gar nicht vorbereitet haben, wenn es bei einem selbst nicht (sicher) gereicht hat. Aber es wurde halt auch gefragt wie lange sich die Leute vorbereitet haben. 
Jeder findet seinen Weg, es gibt immer Mglichkeiten doch Medizin zu machen und in ein paar Wochen sieht die Welt auch schon wieder ganz anders aus. Trotzdem tut es mir natrlich fr alle Leid, bei denen es nicht das gewnschte Ergebnis gab!

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Ich habe grade erst mal nachgeguckt ob der letzte Teil nicht doch deine Signatur ist :P Ich mache mir gerne mal solche Gedanken, tut mir Leid. Das heit das ist kein Problem, oder? Nur zur letzten Sicherheit... Danke!


Nein. Kein Problem. Alles gut. Du kannst beruhigt schlafen.

 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Slumdog_Skillionaire

Nur zur Vergewisserung, das TMS Ergebnis muss nicht wie das Abizeugnis beglaubigt werden oder?

----------


## tms***

Wei jemand wie Kln sein Auswahlverfahren gendert hat?

----------


## outofhere

Danke, danke, danke, Sternchen. Was wrden wir nur ohne dich machen?  :Nixweiss: 
Entschuldige meine unbegrndeten Sorgen  :Big Grin: 





> Nur zur Vergewisserung, das TMS Ergebnis muss nicht wie das Abizeugnis beglaubigt werden oder?


Das beglaubigt dir keiner so ausgedruckt  :Big Grin:  
Muss nicht, steht auch auf Seite 4:"Der Testbericht muss übrigens nicht beglaubigt werden. Ein Ausdruck dieser Datei reicht vollkommen."

----------


## Memento

Hi auch nochmal ne frage wegen hochschulstart :Big Grin:  Als altabiturient schick ich nur den tms ab ge, nichts anderes oder? Also wenn ich keine nderungen vornehmen will :Smilie: 
Ich hab auf meinem kontrollblatt nmlich neben dem tms noch den stift damit ich was ndern kann aber da brauch ich nichts machen oder?

----------


## Sh4dy21

Bei mir viel es leider nicht so wie geplant habe 80% angestrebt aber 78% erreicht.
Mein Abitur liegt bei 1,7. 
Denkt

----------


## Sh4dy21

/Edit
Bei mir viel es leider nicht so wie geplant habe 80% angestrebt aber 78% erreicht.
Mein Abitur liegt bei 1,7. 
Denkt ihr ich habe noch irgendwo eine Chance durchzukommen oder kann ich es direkt vergessen?

----------


## Fipsi29

Auch von mir nochmal ne Frage: 
Wenn ich mich als Altabiturient nicht bis zum 31.5..beworben habe, kann ich das jetzt nicht mehr oder?

----------


## VS1997

Hallo ihr,
also mal zu meinem Ergebnis. Ich hab erstaunliche 98% erreicht, Punktzahl 141, Standardwert 119, Abischnitt 1,5.
Meine Vorbereitung war aber auch echt aufwendig und lang. Hab Mitte Februar angefangen mit Muster zuordnen und Textverstndnis, weil ich hier mein grtes Defizit gesehen habe, da ich nur mit 6 richtigen angefangen habe. Fr Textverstndnis war das Buch von Medgurus echt gut, hat mich im richtigen Test dann zu 14 richtigen von 18 gebracht. Im Mrz habe ich dann einen Wochenkurs in Hamburg von Meditrain gemacht. War okay, man hat verschiedene Techniken beigebracht bekommen, jedoch nichts besonders aussergewhnliches. Ich wrde es jedoch wieder machen, da es schon das Gewissen beruhigt hat. Nach dem Kurs hab ich jeden Tag 2-3h konsequent gebt, habe meinen Lernplan uerst konsequent durchgezogen. Habe die originalversion 1 unter echten Bedingungen gemacht und die Simulation von den Medgurus ungefhr zwei Wochen vor dem Test gemacht. Ich muss aber sagen, dass ich die Testsimulation von den Medgurus extrem schlecht fand, vielleicht lags auch daran, dass ich an dem Tag Fieber hatte. Jedenfalls kamen darin viele Aufgaben aus deren bungsbchern vor und die Seiten waren auch nicht wie im Original bunt.
Letztendlich hat sich das viele ben schon ausgezahlt, weil ich vor allem im Nachmittagsteil noch ziemlich fit war und bei Diagrammen nur eins falsch hatte.
Jetzt wrde ich gerne in Heidelberg studieren, aber wei nicht, ob das klappen wird. Meine errechnete Punktzahl liegt nur bei 61 und letztes Jahr sind die letzten mit 57,99 reingekommen. Hoffentlich springt er dieses Jahr nicht allzu sehr nach oben.

----------


## Lennart96

> Hallo ihr,
> also mal zu meinem Ergebnis. Ich hab erstaunliche 98% erreicht, Punktzahl 141, Standardwert 119, Abischnitt 1,5.
> Meine Vorbereitung war aber auch echt aufwendig und lang. Hab Mitte Februar angefangen mit Muster zuordnen und Textverstndnis, weil ich hier mein grtes Defizit gesehen habe, da ich nur mit 6 richtigen angefangen habe. Fr Textverstndnis war das Buch von Medgurus echt gut, hat mich im richtigen Test dann zu 14 richtigen von 18 gebracht. Im Mrz habe ich dann einen Wochenkurs in Hamburg von Meditrain gemacht. War okay, man hat verschiedene Techniken beigebracht bekommen, jedoch nichts besonders aussergewhnliches. Ich wrde es jedoch wieder machen, da es schon das Gewissen beruhigt hat. Nach dem Kurs hab ich jeden Tag 2-3h konsequent gebt, habe meinen Lernplan uerst konsequent durchgezogen. Habe die originalversion 1 unter echten Bedingungen gemacht und die Simulation von den Medgurus ungefhr zwei Wochen vor dem Test gemacht. Ich muss aber sagen, dass ich die Testsimulation von den Medgurus extrem schlecht fand, vielleicht lags auch daran, dass ich an dem Tag Fieber hatte. Jedenfalls kamen darin viele Aufgaben aus deren bungsbchern vor und die Seiten waren auch nicht wie im Original bunt.
> Letztendlich hat sich das viele ben schon ausgezahlt, weil ich vor allem im Nachmittagsteil noch ziemlich fit war und bei Diagrammen nur eins falsch hatte.
> Jetzt wrde ich gerne in Heidelberg studieren, aber wei nicht, ob das klappen wird. Meine errechnete Punktzahl liegt nur bei 61 und letztes Jahr sind die letzten mit 57,99 reingekommen. Hoffentlich springt er dieses Jahr nicht allzu sehr nach oben.


Der Wert ist letztes Jahr um 1,75 Punkte und vorletztes Jahr um 0,5 Punkte gestiegen, daher denke ich, da du 3 Punkte Differenz hast, solltest du safe sein, aber es gibt halt immer Ungewissheiten.

----------


## carina.herzle

Mal eine ganz andere Frage: Ich mache ab August einen Freiwilligendienst im Ausland, bewerbe mich aber schon dieses Jahr, um dann zu schieben. Gibt es hier jemanden, der damit Erfahrung hat? Ich wei, was ich nchstes Jahr bei AntOn alles ausfllen muss, nur nicht wie das abluft, wenn ich die Zusage bekomme. Sage ich da einfach ab?

----------


## eviljuggler

> Auch von mir nochmal ne Frage: 
> Wenn ich mich als Altabiturient nicht bis zum 31.5..beworben habe, kann ich das jetzt nicht mehr oder?


Ja, Zitat tms-info:
"Studienbewerber, die ihre Hochschulzugangsberechtigung vor Ende des aktuellen Schuljahres erworben haben (Alt-Abiturienten), knnen, _wenn sie sich bei hochschulstart.de fristgerecht bis zum 31. Mai des aktuellen Jahres fr das AdH beworben haben_, das TMS-Ergebnis noch bis zum 15. Juli des aktuellen Jahres bei hochschulstart.de nachreichen und in Kenntnis ihres TMS-Ergebnisses auch ihre ursprnglich angegebenen Studienortwnsche, Ortsprferenzen und auch den Studiengang einmalig neu festlegen. "

Habe auch noch eine Frage zum Thema Ortsprferenz auch auf die Gefahr hin dass das schon beantwortet wurde:  :was ist das...?: 
Habe ich hhere Chancen einen Platz an einer Uni zu kriegen wenn ich sie in der Ortsprferenz hher setze? Also als Beispiel: Ich setze Mannheim als meine 1. OP, habe ich dann bessere Chancen als jemand der diese Uni als 2. OP nennt und bei seiner 1. OP abgelehnt wird?

----------


## Fipsi29

Gute Frage. Ich glaube, es bringt dir keinen Vorteil Mannheim an 1.Ortsprfernz zu setzen, da es sich nur um eine Vorauswahl handelt, d.h. alle die Mannheim an 1. oder 2. Ortsprferenz genannt haben, werden vorausgewhlt. Erst recht egal ist es, wenn jemand in seiner 1. Ortsprfernz abgelehnt wurde, da soweit ich wei jede Uni unabhngig von allen andern Unis die Pltze vergibt, d.h. man kann theoretisch berall zusagen bekommen.

----------


## Cinnafly

> Herzlichen Glckwunsch an euch alle!
> Hat jemand von euch ein Notenquivalent von 1.1, 1.3 oder 1.4?
> Wenn ja wrde ich mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mir sagen knntet (PN oder hier) wie eure Punktzahl, Testwert und Prozentrang im TMS waren.


Punktzahl: 122
Prozentrang: 85
Testwert: 110
Notenquivalent: 1,4

Hoffe mit meinen 1,6 auf das Wunder, nach Erlangen zu kommen  :Smilie:

----------


## Cinnafly

ah, und meine Vorbereitung war ca. 1,5 Monate jeden Tag eine Stunde mit den Medguru-Bchern ;)

----------


## Fipsi29

Gute Frage. Ich glaube, es bringt dir keinen Vorteil Mannheim an 1.Ortsprfernz zu setzen, da es sich nur um eine Vorauswahl handelt, d.h. alle die Mannheim an 1. oder 2. Ortsprferenz genannt haben, werden vorausgewhlt. Erst recht egal ist es, wenn jemand in seiner 1. Ortsprfernz abgelehnt wurde, da soweit ich wei jede Uni unabhngig von allen andern Unis die Pltze vergibt, d.h. man kann theoretisch berall zusagen bekommen.

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Habe auch noch eine Frage zum Thema Ortsprferenz auch auf die Gefahr hin dass das schon beantwortet wurde: 
> Habe ich hhere Chancen einen Platz an einer Uni zu kriegen wenn ich sie in der Ortsprferenz hher setze? Also als Beispiel: Ich setze Mannheim als meine 1. OP, habe ich dann bessere Chancen als jemand der diese Uni als 2. OP nennt und bei seiner 1. OP abgelehnt wird?


Nein hast du nicht. Du hast nur die Chance, frher Bescheid zu bekommen  :Smilie: . Es macht keinen Unterschied!

----------


## Memento

Okay noch was an alle, die sich in Heidelberg beworben haben :Smilie:  Ich habe jetzt dieses formular wo all meine angaben drauf sind und meine bewerber id etc...hab alles ein wenig hastig gemacht, angaben stimmen alle, aber was muss ich jetzt fr bltter nach heidelberg schicken? :Big Grin:  Nur den TMS oder muss das formular auch mit? Sorry fr die doofen fragen, hab nur panik irgendwo nen kleinen fehler zu machen :Big Grin:

----------


## philippd

Ich bin gerade im Ausland, muss also meinen Eltern erklren was genau gemacht werden muss. 
1. TMS Ergebnis bei HSS eingeben (das kann ich noch machen)
2. Brief an HSS mit inhalt: Ausdruck der letzten Seite des TMS berichts, eines dieser Deckbltter mit meiner ID oder meine ID auf ein Blatt geschrieben (?) und einen formlosen Antrag auf nderung der Studienortswahl ("Ich mchte wegen der tms ergebnisse meinen Antrag folgendermaen ndern...")
Den formlosen Antrag am Computer abgetippt, ausgedruckt und unterschrieben (?)

Das ist mir so fremd etwas so wichtiges einfach schriftlich zu beantragen und hoffen dass nichts schiefgeht. Gerade diese Details wie 'unterschreiben oder nicht' und wie und wo man die ID hinschreiben soll sind fr mich nervig weil es nirgends 100%ig klar steht

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Okay noch was an alle, die sich in Heidelberg beworben haben Ich habe jetzt dieses formular wo all meine angaben drauf sind und meine bewerber id etc...hab alles ein wenig hastig gemacht, angaben stimmen alle, aber was muss ich jetzt fr bltter nach heidelberg schicken? Nur den TMS oder muss das formular auch mit? Sorry fr die doofen fragen, hab nur panik irgendwo nen kleinen fehler zu machen


Jaja, einfaches Nachsehen auf hochschulstart berfordert viele zuknftige Medizinstudenten und dient als erstes Auswahlkriterium...
Nee, im Ernst: Warum guckst du nicht auf Heidelbergs Seite auf hss? Das steht doch alles wirklich deutlich.

----------


## Caramel3009

@memento: ich schicke nur die Tabelle hin und noch einen Zettel wo meine Bewerber id draufsteht. Das formular ist nur fr deine Unterlagen, da stand jedenfalls nicht dass man es mitschicken soll oder?

----------


## Caramel3009

Aber kann man in HD wirklich gar nicht nachverfolgen, ob die Bewerbung berhaupt eingegangen/bearbeitet/vollstndig ist? Habe ich irgendwo gelesen, aber man kann doch sicher trotzdem eine email schicken oder anrufen oder . Nachher luft was falsch und man merkt es gar nicht  :Embarrassment:

----------


## tms***

Muss man in Mannheim auch zustzlich was an die Uni schicken?

----------


## nie

> Aber kann man in HD wirklich gar nicht nachverfolgen, ob die Bewerbung berhaupt eingegangen/bearbeitet/vollstndig ist? Habe ich irgendwo gelesen, aber man kann doch sicher trotzdem eine email schicken oder anrufen oder . Nachher luft was falsch und man merkt es gar nicht


Kann man sicher. Fraglich ist nur, ob man dann auch eine Antwort bekommen. 
Bei Bewerbungen, die direkt an die Uni gehen, hat man oft keine Garantie, dass alles so luft. Da muss man sich dann einfach mal ein bisschen chillen, abwarten und akzeptieren, dass man nicht immer alles kontrollieren kann. Mehr als hinschicken (wenn du sicher gehen willst, schick es halt als Einschreiben) und abwarten bleibt da nicht.




> Muss man in Mannheim auch zustzlich was an die Uni schicken?


steht alles hier: http://hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=s010330000025086

----------


## johannes89

Ich wei nicht ob ihr hier alle auch in der TMS Gruppe auf Facebook seid, deswegen schreibe ich das hier mal nachdem es auch schon jemand anderes auf Facebook gepostet hat.

Bevor sich die Gruppe wie jedes Jahr nach dem TMS so langsam verluft und viele Teilnehmer ihrer Wege gehen, wre es schn wenn ihr euch alle 2 Minuten Zeit nehmen und diese Umfrage zum TMS 2016 ausfllen knntet.  :Smilie: 

Es geht um eure Vorbereitung und euer TMS Ergebnis und ist natrlich anonym.

Die Ergebnisse der Umfrage werden dann zusammengefasst und fr die Teilnehmer des nchsten Jahres kostenlos bereitgestellt, damit diese eine Orientierung haben welches Vorbereitungsmaterial zu empfehlen ist und wie die Verteilung von Prozentrang und Punktezahlen in diesem Jahr so war.

Alle Teilnehmer der nachfolgenden Generation werden es euch sicherlich danken! ;)

https://qtrial2011.az1.qualtrics.com...rTOk9GBe7J9MRT

----------


## Caramel3009

> Ich wei nicht ob ihr hier alle auch in der TMS Gruppe auf Facebook seid, deswegen schreibe ich das hier mal nachdem es auch schon jemand anderes auf Facebook gepostet hat.
> 
> Bevor sich die Gruppe wie jedes Jahr nach dem TMS so langsam verluft und viele Teilnehmer ihrer Wege gehen, wre es schn wenn ihr euch alle 2 Minuten Zeit nehmen und diese Umfrage zum TMS 2016 ausfllen knntet. 
> 
> Es geht um eure Vorbereitung und euer TMS Ergebnis und ist natrlich anonym.
> 
> Die Ergebnisse der Umfrage werden dann zusammengefasst und fr die Teilnehmer des nchsten Jahres kostenlos bereitgestellt, damit diese eine Orientierung haben welches Vorbereitungsmaterial zu empfehlen ist und wie die Verteilung von Prozentrang und Punktezahlen in diesem Jahr so war.
> 
> Alle Teilnehmer der nachfolgenden Generation werden es euch sicherlich danken! ;)
> ...



bin gerade dabei. aber habe mal ne doofe frage. was ist gemeint mit "hast du angebote von anbietern zur testvorbereitung genutzt?"
meinst du damit die kurse die man machen kann?

----------


## Caramel3009

und was ich noch sinnvoll fnde bei der umfrage, dass man die verschiedenen bungsbcher auch bewerten knnte. ich war zum beispiel mit mancher meiner bcher super zufrieden, whrend ich andere, die ich auch gekauft htte, auch gleich in die tonne htte werfen knnen weil sie voller fehler waren..

----------


## johannes89

> bin gerade dabei. aber habe mal ne doofe frage. was ist gemeint mit "hast du angebote von anbietern zur testvorbereitung genutzt?"
> meinst du damit die kurse die man machen kann?


Damit ist alles gemeint. Sowohl Bcher, wie auch Kurse, Testsimulationen etc.
Das einzige was davon ausgenommen ist sind die TMS Originalversionen.

----------


## johannes89

> und was ich noch sinnvoll fnde bei der umfrage, dass man die verschiedenen bungsbcher auch bewerten knnte. ich war zum beispiel mit mancher meiner bcher super zufrieden, whrend ich andere, die ich auch gekauft htte, auch gleich in die tonne htte werfen knnen weil sie voller fehler waren..


Das stimmt leider. Das kannst du einerseits gern in das Textfeld bei der letzten Frage "weitere Anmerkungen" schreiben. Alternativ gibt es ja auch die Frage wie realistisch das Frauenniveau der verschiedenen Bcher war, wobei das nicht ganz dem entspricht was du meinst.

Aber irgendwo gibt es ja glaub ich eine Seite wo man die Bcher bewerten kann. Hab zumindest iwo hier im Forum mal einen Link dazu gesehen. ;)

----------


## Caramel3009

ja ich habe es in die letzte zeile geschrieben bei den anmerkungen.

----------


## Memento

> Jaja, einfaches Nachsehen auf hochschulstart berfordert viele zuknftige Medizinstudenten und dient als erstes Auswahlkriterium...
> Nee, im Ernst: Warum guckst du nicht auf Heidelbergs Seite auf hss? Das steht doch alles wirklich deutlich.


Ja es tut mir leid fr die doofe frage ich wollte doch nur sicher gehen :Frown:  Natrlich hab ich mir alles durchgelesen, aber ich bin so ein kandidat, der dann irgendwas voll offensichtliches aus hektik berliest...da wollte ich halt noch mal nachfragen:/ Das die ganzen Bewerbungsvorgnge teilweise ein wenig undurchsichtig sind, ist ja schon fter bemerkt worden.

Danke caramel fr die antwort brigens :Smilie:

----------


## Caramel3009

bitte, mir geht es genauso wie dir dass ich alles 1000x berprfen will  :Big Grin:

----------


## MedLearner

Denkt ihr, ich habe bei irgend einer Uni im WiSe mit meinem Abischnitt von 1,7 und einem TMS mit Prozentrang 87 berhaupt eine Chance? :/

----------


## Caramel3009

hast du das nicht schonmal gefragt?  :Big Grin: 

also es gibt vier unis (soweit ich wei), die ab 80% 0,6 abziehen. das sind mnchen, regensburg, marburg und erlangen.
bei regensburg und erlangen lagen die grenzen 2015/16 bei 1,0, das wird also wohl nichts,
aber bei mnchen und marburg hat letztes jahr ein vernderter schnitt von 1,1 gereicht. 
dann wrst du genau auf der grenze, ist also nicht sicher aber wenn du glck hast reicht es auch diesmal.

bei den anderen unis kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus, aber das sind zwei bei denen du es versuchen knntest. die wollen auch keine ortsprferenz.

----------


## moiralene

Huhu, ich wei nicht, ob das hier in Ordnung ist, aber hab jetzt keinen Verkaufsthread gefunden. Will meine TMS Unterlagen verkaufen. Alle in sehr gutem Zustand  :Smilie:  Falls jemand Interesse hat, kann er mir gerne schreiben  :Smilie: 

20160629_201058.jpg

----------


## Limab

> Denkt ihr, ich habe bei irgend einer Uni im WiSe mit meinem Abischnitt von 1,7 und einem TMS mit Prozentrang 87 berhaupt eine Chance? :/


Was ist dein notenquivalent?

----------


## MedLearner

@Limab: Notenquivalent 1,4; Standartwert 109

----------


## Limab

Dann kann ich mich nur Caramel anschlieen, dass es sehr knapp wird.

----------


## MedLearner

Naja, solangs nicht absolut unmglich ist, hab ich ja noch Hoffnungen  :Smilie:  Und ansonsten klappts dann hoffentlich im SoSe in Erlangen !

----------


## Caramel3009

Wir drcken dir die Daumen  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## philippd

Wollte nochmal sicherhaltshalber wegen des formlosen Antrags fragen ob sich das in Ordnung anhrt und den formalen Bedingungen entspricht:

(Am computer getippt: )oben Datum, Angaben zu meiner Person
Registriernummer (und Anton ID)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

Hiermit reiche ich mein Ergebnis fr den diesjhrigen Test fr Medizinische Studiengnge ein und beantrage eine nderung meiner Studienorte in der Hochschulquote (AdH). Die neue Rangliste soll folgendermaen aussehen (von 1. bis 6. Ortsprferenz):
1. Ortsprferenz: 
2. Ortsprferenz:
Usw.
Zuletzt noch unterschreiben und mit dem TMS Ergebnis einsenden

Bin gerade im Ausland und muss das alles meine Eltern machen lassen deswegen bin ich eher unsicher. Danke fr eure Hilfe  :Smilie:

----------


## carina.herzle

> Naja, solangs nicht absolut unmglich ist, hab ich ja noch Hoffnungen  Und ansonsten klappts dann hoffentlich im SoSe in Erlangen !


In Ulm kannst du es ja auch mal probieren, Da lag der Schnitt von TMS Note/Abinote bei 1,5 letztes Jahr. Wird halt auch knapp ;/

----------


## Medimuschen

Hi Leute,

Ich hab mich stark auf den Tms vorbereitet, indem ich die Informationsbrochre durchgelesen, die zwei Originalversionen gemacht hab, ich war in einem Kurs in Berlin, hatte online Material von t-med und Bcher von medguru, Medizin-Testung sowie fritest. Vorbereitet habe ich mich fast 3 Monate lang, jeden Tag an die 3 oder 4 Stunden. 
Ich finde, wenn das Testergebnis darber entscheidet, ob man das Medizinstudium aufnehmen kann, ist es das auch wert. Im Untertest Muster erkennen hatte ich zu Beginn vielleicht 3 bearbeiten knnen, im TMS dann 13 Punkte gehabt. Leider hatte ich ein Totalblackout bei Textverstndnis, was meinen Schnitt knstlich runtergezogen hat.

Punkte/Prozentrang/Standartwert
Muster erkennen: 13 / 78 /106
Med-Nat: 14 /80 /107
Schlauchfiguren: 17/79/ 108
Quant.: 16/94/116
Konzentriertes: 16/90/112 (hier kam ich bei Summe 4 nur bis Zeile 22 und hatte mir wahnsinnig in die Hose gemacht!)
Textverstndnis: 5/17/89
Fig: 14/92/113
Fak:18/91/113
Diagramme: 11/60/101

Gesamt 124 / 87 / 111
In Note umgerechnet 1,3 (TMS)

Im abi hatte ich 1.7
Da ich leider ganz knapp an den top 10% vorbei geschrammt bin, wird es knapp fr mich. Mit Prozentrang 87 bin ich ja "nur" unter den 13% der besten und bekomme somit die Aufbesserung der top 20. Bin berall an der unteren Auswahlgrenze. Falls die ncs steigen hab ich gelitten. 
Hoffe die Infos helfen den Folgejahrgngen.

Als Unis habe ich jetzt zum Wintersemester Frankfurt Marburg Mnchen und Ulm. Falls das nicht klappt Erlangen Nrnberg zum sose. Falls ich eine Uni bersehen habe wo ich evtl noch Chancen habe sagt Bescheid! ❤️

----------


## Migole

@Medimuschen:
Gieen und Kln knntest du noch probieren. Wegen Verfahrensumstellung dies das  :hmmm...:

----------


## Ursa

Gttingen und Kiel sollten auch gut gehen.
Gieen und Kln sehe ich etwas skeptischer. Kln errechnet ja auch seine eigene Rangliste wie MA + HD. Also quasi Lotto.

----------


## Pheppo

Bezglich Kiel bin ich mir auch unsicher. Kme mit TMS auf 1,1 (letztes Jahr war der NC 1,2). Allerdings sind ja dort dieses Jahr die doppelten Abiturjahrgnge, was mich etwas verunsichert hinsichtlich des NCs. Was denkt ihr?

----------


## MedLearner

Ist vielleicht eine blde Frage, aber vielleicht kennt sich ja jemand damit aus.
Da ich dieses WiSe zu 99% keinen Studienplatz erhalten werde, wrde ich gerne anfangen, Jura zu studieren. Ich habe ja im SoSe relativ gute Chancen einen Medizinstudienplatz bekommen, allerdings kann mir da natrlich auch niemand eine Garantie fr geben und deswegen mchte ich lieber direkt mal sicherheitshalber anfangen zu studieren, als wieder ein halbes Jahr umsonst zu warten. Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, ob es ein Problem an der selben Uni eben Jura zu studieren und sich dann aber fr Medizin zu bewerben. Eigentlich nicht oder? Beziehungsweise werde ich irgendwie benachteiligt beim AdH, gegenber denen, die noch gar nicht eingeschrieben sind in einen Studiengang? Also ich kann mir das kaum vorstellen, aber lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen  :Grinnnss!:  Wre super, wenn jemand mir damit helfen knnte  ::-oopss:

----------


## Sternchenhase

Nein, da ist ist vllig egal  :hmmm...: .

----------


## Paugre

Hey Leute;) 
wei jemand von euch, ob die AdH Liste noch vor dem 15. Juli auf AntonID von hochschulstart aktualisiert wird, wenn man hochschulstart eine neue mit TMS Ergebnis zugeschickt hat?

----------


## boogiewoogie12

> Hey Leute;) 
> wei jemand von euch, ob die AdH Liste noch vor dem 15. Juli auf AntonID von hochschulstart aktualisiert wird, wenn man hochschulstart eine neue mit TMS Ergebnis zugeschickt hat?


Ja, sobald dein Antrag bearbeitet wurde.

----------


## Slumdog_Skillionaire

> Allerdings sind ja dort dieses Jahr die doppelten Abiturjahrgnge, was mich etwas verunsichert hinsichtlich des NCs. Was denkt ihr?


Also dieses Jahr gibt es ca. 7000 Abiturienten mehr in SH, um die 5-10% bewerben sich vermutlich fr Medizin und wie du schon sagst liegt es nahe, dass viele in der Heimat bleiben wollen. Ich glaube trotzdem, dass es auf jeden fall einen Versuch wert ist.
In NRW gab es 2012 weitaus mehr Abiturienten durch den Doppeljahrgang, unnormal verndert haben sich die NCs trotzdem nicht.

----------


## Nilorak

> Also dieses Jahr gibt es ca. 7000 Abiturienten mehr in SH, um die 5-10% bewerben sich vermutlich fr Medizin und wie du schon sagst liegt es nahe, dass viele in der Heimat bleiben wollen. Ich glaube trotzdem, dass es auf jeden fall einen Versuch wert ist.
> In NRW gab es 2012 weitaus mehr Abiturienten durch den Doppeljahrgang, unnormal verndert haben sich die NCs trotzdem nicht.


Ich bewerbe mich auch mit 1,1 in Kiel, meine Hoffnung ist, dass viele da weg wollen, weil Kiel eigentlich wirklich nicht soo schn ist  :Big Grin:  
Aber ja, knapp wirds.

----------


## Medimuschen

Danke Migole und Ursa fr die Tipps. 😊 Hab mir da nochmal abgeschaut, aber Kln usw muss man auf die 1. OP setzen und da steht bei mir Frankfurt. Nicht mal weil die Uni so gut sein soll, sondern weil ich hier in der Gegend meine Heimat ist. Glaub auch, dass in Frankfurt dann die Chancen hher sind als z.B. In Kln weil die ja das normale 51:49 Verhltnis haben. 😁

----------


## outofhere

"Medizin an der Universitt Kln

Auswahlkriterien im Hochschulverfahren (AdH)
[Stand: April 2016]

Vorauswahl:
Nein"
Kln kannst du auch auf die 6. OP packen  :Smilie:

----------


## outofhere

ndere ich bei HSS eigentlich mein TMS Ergebnis im Kontrollblatt? Mich wundert grade, dass ich das bearbeiten kann...

----------


## MedLearner

@outofhere: Also ich habe es jetzt mal so gemacht. Hoffe es war kein Schaden.. Aber du musst natrlich trotzdem einen Ausdruck deines TMS Ergebnisses an hochschulstart senden, aber das ist ja klar denke ich  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tms***

Kln hat doch das Verfahren gendert oder? Ist jetzt wie in Heidelberg und Mannheim

----------


## outofhere

> @outofhere: Also ich habe es jetzt mal so gemacht. Hoffe es war kein Schaden.. Aber du musst natrlich trotzdem einen Ausdruck deines TMS Ergebnisses an hochschulstart senden, aber das ist ja klar denke ich


Danke  :Smilie:  ja, abgeschickt ist das natrlich. Ich denke ich werde das jetzt auch mal ndern.

----------


## Memento

> Danke  ja, abgeschickt ist das natrlich. Ich denke ich werde das jetzt auch mal ndern.


Also versteh ich das richtig, ihr habt euer tms ergebnis auf dem kontrollblatt noch eingetragen? :Smilie:

----------


## Nilorak

Und man schickt das allerletzte Blatt mit, oder? Also Seite 5 des Ergebnisses  :Big Grin:

----------


## Anochthenes

s Hallo tms***, lass uns in Kontakt bleiben. Ich wrde total gerne nach Mannheim, komme da aber mit Abi 1,6 und TMS 92% wahrscheinlich nicht rein. Bin das ganze Wochenende unterwegs, kann erst nchstes Wochenende die ganzen Unis durchschauen. In Erlangen kme ich sicher rein mit mit meinem Ergebnis von 0,8. Aber da will ich nicht hin. Studiere momentan Physik in Frankfurt und will da in der Nhe bleiben. Vielleicht knnen wir was ausmachen von wegen Tausch.

----------


## carina.herzle

Wrzburg wre auf jeden Fall zum SS eine sichere Option. Zum WS wird's knapp werden...

----------


## Moosachat

> s Hallo tms***, lass uns in Kontakt bleiben. Ich wrde total gerne nach Mannheim, komme da aber mit Abi 1,6 und TMS 92% wahrscheinlich nicht rein. Bin das ganze Wochenende unterwegs, kann erst nchstes Wochenende die ganzen Unis durchschauen. In Erlangen kme ich sicher rein mit mit meinem Ergebnis von 0,8. Aber da will ich nicht hin. Studiere momentan Physik in Frankfurt und will da in der Nhe bleiben. Vielleicht knnen wir was ausmachen von wegen Tausch.


Falls ihr wirklich einen Tausch anstrebt solltet ihr jedoch beachten, dass die Uni Heidelberg, zu der ja auch Mannheim-HD gehrt, keinen Tausch zum ersten Semester zulsst. Danach wird es auch eher schwierig, da Mannheim einen Modellstudiengang hat und tauschen sehr schwierig und ungnstig (wg. Zeitverlust, evtl. geforderte Scheingleicheit) ist. Wahrscheinlich ist ein Tausch erst nach dem Physikum mglich. Darber solltet ihr euch vorher noch genau informieren.

----------


## skalpellbitte

Ich wei nicht, ob man an einigen Unis mit seinem TMS-Ergebnis seine Chancen verschlechtern kann. An meinen diesmal ausgewhlten Unis ist das jedenfalls nicht der Fall, weshalb ich mein TMS-Ergebnis angeben will.
Sollte ich keinen Platz bekommen und mich in einem halben Jahr nochmal bewerben mssen - bleibt mein TMS-Ergebnis dann "gespeichert"? Vergisst hochschulstart, dass man den TMS gemacht hat, wenn man ihn nicht erneut angibt oder bleibt das fr immer in der Datenbank?

----------


## ili96

hey

ich finde den beitrag gerade nicht.
Irgendwo hat z.b. Sternchenhase doch geschrieben, wie der formlose Antrag zu verfassen ist. Also wenn die Ortsprferenzen nach TMS ergebnis gendert werden sollen.

Kann mir jemand den Beitrag eventuell erneut zitieren? Bin gerade zu bld zum finden :~|

ach und zur Sicherheit: erneut geschickt mssen:
a) nderungsantrag
b) TMS ergebnis letzte Seite
c) formloser Antrag

that's it, isn't it?

Danke!

----------


## ili96

> Sollte ich keinen Platz bekommen und mich in einem halben Jahr nochmal bewerben mssen - bleibt mein TMS-Ergebnis dann "gespeichert"? Vergisst hochschulstart, dass man den TMS gemacht hat, wenn man ihn nicht erneut angibt oder bleibt das fr immer in der Datenbank?


Das sollte wie das Abizeugnis/ die Abinote sein. D.h. die Lschen das Ergebnis nicht. 
Sollte ich falsch liegen, bitte korrigieren..

----------


## Moosachat

Hey,  :Smilie:  

ich habe auch noch mal eine Frage an die Leute, die einen nderungsantrag schicken: Ihr seid Neuabiturienten, oder? Altabiturienten mssen doch nur ihr TMS-Ergebnis mit Registriernummer und ggf. einen Zettel mit der genderten Unireihenfolge einreichen oder habe ich das falsch verstanden? Das einzige, was ich auf hochschulstart.de finden konnte, war das hier:

"Fr Alt-Abiturienten, die am TMS 2016 teilnehmen, gilt folgende Sonderregelung: 
Alt-Abiturienten, die am diesjhrigen TMS teilgenommen haben, senden bitte eine unbeglaubigte Kopie des Testergebnisses mit Angabe der Registriernummer Ihres Antrages bis zum 15. Juli 2016 an hochschulstart.de. 
Sie drfen in Kenntnis Ihres TMS-Ergebnisses die Studienorte fr das AdH und auch Ihren Studiengangwunsch einmalig neu festlegen. Da nderungen in AntOn fr Alt-Abiturienten nicht mehr mglich sind (s. Termine), nehmen Sie die nderung formlos schriftlich vor und senden diese unter Angabe Ihrer Registriernummer zusammen mit einer Kopie des Testergebnisses bis zum 15. Juli 2016 (Eingang bei hochschulstart.de) an hochschulstart.de."

Habe Angst, dass ich da was falsch mache und deswegen aus dem Verfahren ausscheide  :Frown:  
Wei da vielleicht jemand mehr?

----------


## Caramel3009

> hey
> 
> erneut geschickt mssen:
> a) nderungsantrag
> b) TMS ergebnis letzte Seite
> c) formloser Antrag
> 
> that's it, isn't it?
> 
> Danke!


Was denn fr ein nderungsantrag? 
ich habe nur das testergebnis und meinen formlosen antrag mit der neuen liste geschickt?!

----------


## leonix

Von nem nderungsntrag hab ich auch noch nichts gehrt...

----------


## ili96

naja, bei Hochschulstart.de den TMS hinzugefgt, und das ausgedruckt..

ich glaube, dass msstest du noch ergnzen

----------


## ratefuchs9000

bin altabiturient, hab letzten Freitag den tmsbericht mit neuer Liste per Post losgeschickt....
jetzt vorhin nochmal probiert auch in Anton die tms Ergebnisse nachzutragen, was berraschenderweise ging. (trotz altabiturient!)  :Embarrassment:  nur war das Ergebnis jetzt ein nderungsantrag...

hab ichs jetzt verkackt? die Frist fr nderungsantrge ist ja fr altabiturienten schon abgelaufen. oder ist zumindest der alte Antrag noch gltig? Hilfee  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## MedLearner

Ich glaube nicht, dass du einen nderungsantrag mitschicken musst. Soweit ich das gesehen habe, steht das ja nicht mit dort. Habe zudem ja mein TMS Ergebnis nachgetragen in AntOn und als ich grade nochmal geschaut habe, war es wieder weg. Ich denke, die lschen es wieder und tragen es dann eben erst selbst ein, wenn sie auch den Testbericht vorliegen haben. Ich wrde mir da jetzt keinen Stress schieben, Testbericht + Formloses Schreiben mit Studienorten + Registrierungsnummer/AntOn-ID und dann passt das schon denke ich  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ili96

Meint ihr, der NC in Kiel wird steigen/ bleiben/ sinken?

----------


## Nilorak

Hab dir mal privat geschrieben!

----------


## ili96

Habe dir geantwortet, allerdings steht da: "Die folgenden Benutzer konnten nicht gefunden werden".

also antworte ich hier erneut  :Big Grin:  : Den Doppeljahrgang in SH habe ich nicht bedacht. Ergo denke ich, dass der NC nun dieses WS wohl hher sein wird und es so schlecht fr mich/ uns aussieht in Kiel!

Deshalb kommt ne andere Uni an 1. OP  :Smilie: 

danke und viel Erfolg!

----------


## medigirl18

eine frage zur bewerbung wieder. ich habe mich fr humanmedizin eingeschrieben gehabt bis zum 31.mai. wenn ich jetzt Zahnmedizin angebe und meine Rangliste im Adh wechseln wrde... verfllt dan meine Bewerbung fr die Abiturbestenquote und Wartzeitquote in Humanmedizin? Ich versteh das iwie nicht so ganz  :Smilie:

----------


## Caramel3009

rein theoretisch gilt die nderung ja nur fr den adh-bereich.
aber vlt hat ja jemand anders hier noch mehr ahnung  :Big Grin:

----------


## outofhere

> eine frage zur bewerbung wieder. ich habe mich fr humanmedizin eingeschrieben gehabt bis zum 31.mai. wenn ich jetzt Zahnmedizin angebe und meine Rangliste im Adh wechseln wrde... verfllt dan meine Bewerbung fr die Abiturbestenquote und Wartzeitquote in Humanmedizin? Ich versteh das iwie nicht so ganz


In der fb Gruppe hat jemand neulich angefragt, glaube ich. bei Studiengangwechsel darfst du fr die anderen Quoten auch eine neue liste angeben. Ob du das musst wei ich nicht. Sonst bernimm es doch vorsichtshalber  :Smilie:

----------


## carina.herzle

> eine frage zur bewerbung wieder. ich habe mich fr humanmedizin eingeschrieben gehabt bis zum 31.mai. wenn ich jetzt Zahnmedizin angebe und meine Rangliste im Adh wechseln wrde... verfllt dan meine Bewerbung fr die Abiturbestenquote und Wartzeitquote in Humanmedizin? Ich versteh das iwie nicht so ganz


"Soweit Sie sich fr die Studiengnge Medizin, Tiermedizin*, Zahnmedizin oder Pharmazie interessieren, drfen sie sich bei hochschulstart.de nur fr einen der vorgenannten Studiengnge bewerben. Wird mehr als ein Antrag fr die Studiengnge Medizin, Tiermedizin*, Zahnmedizin oder Pharmazie eingereicht, kann nur der jeweils zuletzt fristgerecht eingereichte Antrag am Vergabeverfahren beteiligt werden."

Ich schtze mal du musst das dann komplett neu aufrollen...

----------


## boogiewoogie12

Hat sich inzwischen schon jemand in HD-MA beworben und seinen Antrag losgeschickt UND gleichzeitig die Besttigung, dass dieser angekommen ist? 
Meinen habe ich am 30.Juni mitsamt dem nderungsantrag fr HSS als Einwurf-Einschreiben losgeschickt, aber laut Sendungsverfolgung ist er immer noch "in Zustellung". Der Antrag fr HSS wurde hingegen ein Tag spter bereits zugestellt.

----------


## outofhere

Steht bei mir auch :/

----------


## MrMde

Das kann auch etwas dauern bis das auf der Post Seite steht. Ich hab auch schon Einwurfeinschreiben verschickt und die wurden faktisch am nchsten Tag zugestellt, auf der Internetseite stand aber erst 5 Tage spter, dass er vor 5 Tagen zugestellt worden war.

----------


## boogiewoogie12

War tatschlich so. Wurde heute auf der Seite der Deutschen Post aktualisiert.

----------


## Endroo

Habe meine Unterlagen am Freitag an Hochschulstart verschickt und ich habe immernoch keine Mail bekommen.
Meint ihr das ist normal? Oder soll ich da mal anrufen?

----------


## Limab

Ich hab auch am Freitag verschickt und noch nichts von hss gehrt  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Caramel3009

naja am freitag verschickt, dann ist es ja frhestens montag da oder? und dass die das sofort an dem tag noch aktualisieren wei ich nicht.. ich wrde mir keinen groen kopf machen. habe es extra so frh abgeschickt damit ich es, fr den fall dass mein brief nicht ankommt, einfach nochmal schicken kann und es trotzdem noch rechtzeitig da ist. 
also wir haben ja noch 10 tage zeit, und ich denke all unsere briefumschlge kommen rechtzeitig an, und die werden es bestimmt die nchsten tage aktualisieren. ich wrde aber nicht anrufen. das hlt die armen leute von hss doch nur noch mehr von ihrer arbeit ab.

----------


## Limab

> naja am freitag verschickt, dann ist es ja frhestens montag da oder? und dass die das sofort an dem tag noch aktualisieren wei ich nicht.. ich wrde mir keinen groen kopf machen. habe es extra so frh abgeschickt damit ich es, fr den fall dass mein brief nicht ankommt, einfach nochmal schicken kann und es trotzdem noch rechtzeitig da ist. 
> also wir haben ja noch 10 tage zeit, und ich denke all unsere briefumschlge kommen rechtzeitig an, und die werden es bestimmt die nchsten tage aktualisieren. ich wrde aber nicht anrufen. das hlt die armen leute von hss doch nur noch mehr von ihrer arbeit ab.


Dann heit es also abwarten und Tee trinken.

Ob die Unterlagen bei der Uni Heidelberg angekommen sind, kann man nirgends erfahren, oder? (auer man hat per Einschreiben geschickt) Bekommt man Bescheid, falls irgendwas fehlt oder unvollstndig ist?

----------


## Endroo

Das stimmt, die geben keinerlei Rckmeldung, was ich auch bld finde.
Ich denke mal ich mache mir erst Sorgen, wenn einer von euch der es am 1. abgeschickt hat, eine Rckmeldung von HSS bekommt.

----------


## Zwitscher97

So, die frankierte Postkarte von HSS ist heute bei mir angekommen. Habe die Unterlagen am 01.07. abgeschickt. Die Karte, die ich in den Umschlag fr Mannheim gesteckt habe ist aber noch nicht angekommen.

----------


## Caramel3009

@zwitscher:
genauso hab ich es auch gemacht! aber ist noch nichts da. nur hab ich trottel natrlich in beide umschlge die gleiche karte gesteckt  :Big Grin:  aber bei hss sehe ich es ja wenn es angekommen ist. dann kann ich sie vlt doch noch unterscheiden  :Big Grin:

----------


## Caramel3009

habe gerade im briefkasten geguckt. die von Heidelberg ist schon da  :Big Grin:  und die haben zu meiner berraschung sogar einen zettel draufgeklebt, dass meine unterlagen gut in HD angekommen sind.
kann ich sie also doch zuordnen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zwitscher97

Mannheim scheint da leider langsamer zu sein ☹️

----------


## Caramel3009

dafr ist hss wohl bei mir langsamer  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nilorak

HSS schickt keine Besttigungsmail mehr!
Einfach in den Account reinschauen, bestimmt haben sie alles schon bearbeitet ;)

----------


## Caramel3009

nee, ich hab ja eine postkarte reingelegt, die leider noch nicht zurckkam.
und online sehe ich auch noch nichts.
da ndern die ja dann dieses kontrollblatt oder?

----------


## Limab

> HSS schickt keine Besttigungsmail mehr!


Wirklich? Auf der hompage von hss steht das aber noch.  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Nilorak

Also ich habe nur bei meinem ersten Antrag eine Eingangsbesttigung bekommen.
Danach hab ich einen nderungsantrag geschickt - wurde bearbeitet, keine Mail.
Vorgestern habe ich das TMS-Zeug geschickt - wurde bearbeitet, keine Mail.
 :Smilie:

----------


## Caramel3009

oh meine postkarte ist doch da  :Big Grin:  
also habe es alles am freitag abgeschickt und jetzt ist alles angekommen. "die inhaltliche prfung erfolgt spter. sehen sie bitte von anfragen hierzu ab".

also lieber noch warten, falls ihr anrufen wolltet.

----------


## Endroo

Das ist ja gerade auch mein Erstantrag, bin Neuabiturient und hatte alles am Freitag geschickt.
Habe leider keine Postkarte dazu gelegt  :Big Grin: .
Bis jetzt sehe ich aber weder bei meinen Mails noch bei Anton irgendwas.

----------


## Limab

> Das ist ja gerade auch mein Erstantrag, bin Neuabiturient und hatte alles am Freitag geschickt.
> Habe leider keine Postkarte dazu gelegt .
> Bis jetzt sehe ich aber weder bei meinen Mails noch bei Anton irgendwas.


Gleiche Situation  :Big Grin: 

Und zur Absicherung: Nach HD muss man nur TMS schicken?

----------


## sonne2

Habe Montag die Bewerbung abgeschickt.
Mittwoch war die Postkarte bereits wieder da.
Und heute kam die Email, der Antrag wurde bearbeitet.

----------


## Endroo

So, habe da gerade angerufen.
Mir wurde dann mitgeteilt, dass meine Unterlagen heute erst angekommen sind und alles berprft wurde.
Da es immer eine Bearbeitungszeit von einem Tag gibt bis das Kontrollblatt zur Verfgung steht, bekomme ich dieses dann morgen.
Also ist alles gut  :Smilie: 
Macht euch also keine Sorgen und falls sie doch zu gro sind, einfach mal kurz anrufen.
Die Leute sind sehr nett und helfen einem ganz schnell.

----------


## ili96

Hi,

wie knnt ihr nachschauen, ob ihr euch richtig registriert habt in Heidelberg?

Finde da irgendwie keinen Reiter zu...

danke!

----------


## Limab

> So, habe da gerade angerufen.
> Mir wurde dann mitgeteilt, dass meine Unterlagen heute erst angekommen sind und alles berprft wurde.
> Da es immer eine Bearbeitungszeit von einem Tag gibt bis das Kontrollblatt zur Verfgung steht, bekomme ich dieses dann morgen.
> Also ist alles gut 
> Macht euch also keine Sorgen und falls sie doch zu gro sind, einfach mal kurz anrufen.
> Die Leute sind sehr nett und helfen einem ganz schnell.


Du hast Recht, heute ist das Kontrollblatt da.  :Grinnnss!: 
Wenn ich jetzt zu nichts mehr aufgefordert werde und alle Daten stimmen, muss ich wohl nichts mehr machen, oder?

----------


## ili96

> Hi,
> 
> wie knnt ihr nachschauen, ob ihr euch richtig registriert habt in Heidelberg?
> 
> Finde da irgendwie keinen Reiter zu...
> 
> danke!


??  :Smilie:

----------


## tms***

er lieb wenn mir jemand helfen knnte:
Ich wei ich bin spt dran, aber was muss man nochmal genau zu Hochschulstart schicken, wenn man als Altabiturient seinen Studiengangswunsch und seine Ortsprferenzen ndern mchte?
TMS und ein formloser nderungsantrag? Reicht das aus?

----------


## Sternchenhase

> e
> TMS und ein formloser nderungsantrag? Reicht das aus?





> Fr Alt-Abiturienten, die am TMS 2016 teilnehmen, gilt folgende Sonderregelung:
> 
> Alt-Abiturienten, die am diesjhrigen TMS teilgenommen haben, senden bitte eine unbeglaubigte Kopie des Testergebnisses mit Angabe der Registriernummer Ihres Antrages bis zum 15. Juli 2016 an hochschulstart.de.
> 
> Sie drfen in Kenntnis Ihres TMS-Ergebnisses die Studienorte fr das AdH und auch Ihren Studiengangwunsch einmalig neu festlegen. Da nderungen in AntOn fr Alt-Abiturienten nicht mehr mglich sind (s. Termine), nehmen Sie die nderung formlos schriftlich vor und senden diese unter Angabe Ihrer Registriernummer zusammen mit einer Kopie des Testergebnisses bis zum 15. Juli 2016 (Eingang bei hochschulstart.de) an hochschulstart.de.


Quelle: hochschulstart.de

-> Ja  :hmmm...: .

----------


## Caramel3009

> Hi,
> 
> wie knnt ihr nachschauen, ob ihr euch richtig registriert habt in Heidelberg?
> 
> Finde da irgendwie keinen Reiter zu...
> 
> danke!



ich glaube nirgends. nach der online registrierung hat man ja diese bersicht bekommen, die man sich ausdrucken sollte. ansonsten habe ich nichts. und den status seiner bewerbung kann man wohl sowieso nicht berprfen, so steht es jedenfalls auf der internetseite.
 :Frown:

----------


## ili96

> ich glaube nirgends. nach der online registrierung hat man ja diese bersicht bekommen, die man sich ausdrucken sollte. ansonsten habe ich nichts. und den status seiner bewerbung kann man wohl sowieso nicht berprfen, so steht es jedenfalls auf der internetseite.



Ok, danke dir.
Dann rufe ich mal am Montag an und frage, ob mit der Registrierung alles passt. Ich bin mir nmlich nicht mehr ganz sicher. Und nicht, dass es dann an einer simplen Registrierung scheitert ;)

LG

----------


## Caramel3009

ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob die dir das sagen knnen. ich habe auch ausversehen angekreuzt, dass ich mich auch in mannheim bewerbe, und es dann doch nicht gemacht und wollte wissen, ob die das noch ndern knnen.
konnten sie nicht.
(fr alle denen das auch passiert ist: ist nicht schlimm, ging nur darum ob das formular an MH weitergeschickt wird).

aber wieso wilslt du berhaupt nachfragen? du hast doch eine bersicht bekommen, auf der du gucken kannst ob alles stimmt?  :Big Grin: 
die leute von den hochschulen tun mir echt leid, weil jeder anruft. aber da ich auch dazugehre kann ich da ja nicht drber meckern  :Big Grin:

----------


## ili96

Bin auch nicht der, der gerne Leute belstigt  :Big Grin:  

aber: die Registrierung ging so schnell und so.. und ne bersicht zum ausdrucken habe ich nicht.

Naja, habe aber ne Registrieungsnummer von Heidelberg. Sollte dann ja hoffentlich alles passen

----------


## Ursa

Hallo @all,

gibt es Leute, die sich ihren Schnitt nach dem neuen Verfahren fr* Kln* ausgerechnet haben? Mich wrde interessieren, wie so da die Chancen stehen knnten? Was habt ihr so fr Werte?

Und:  wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit den aktuellen Postlaufzeiten fr die Ummeldung im AdH-Verfahren? Reichen 4 Tage ?

----------


## Jasymed

> Hallo @all,
> 
> gibt es Leute, die sich ihren Schnitt nach dem neuen Verfahren fr* Kln* ausgerechnet haben? Mich wrde interessieren, wie so da die Chancen stehen knnten? Was habt ihr so fr Werte?
> 
> Und:  wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit den aktuellen Postlaufzeiten fr die Ummeldung im AdH-Verfahren? Reichen 4 Tage ?


Habe mit 1,4 Abi und 97 PR einen Punktwert von 73. Da Heidelberg nach (fast) gleicher Formel ja so bis 59 Punkte nimmt, sollte ich wohl HOFFENTLICH sicher drin sein. Wie siehts bei dir aus? 
Hab das Ergebnis am Mittwoch abgeschickt und hatte heute die Rckpostkarte im Briefkasten. Also sollte gehen, aber wrde mich jetzt beeilen. 


An die anderen: Bin ja Altabiturientin, meine TMS-Unterlagen sind scheinbar fristgerecht angekommen. Wird mein Kontrollblatt berhaupt noch verndert? 

Danke und LG

----------


## Sucher2016

Folgendes:
Bin Alt-Abiturient hab mein Tms Ergebnis bekommen und eine nderung der Ortsprfernzen beantragt. Und sie wurde  auch gendert nur bei der 2 Ortsprfernzen hat Hochschulstart einen Fehler gemacht und anstatt Halle-Wittenberg steht in meinem Kontrollblatt nun Mannheim-Heidelberg. 
Was soll ich tun? Versuche schon die ganze Zeit dort anzurufen aber komme nicht durch.......

----------


## Pheppo

::-oopss:  Kurze Frage: Habt ihr den Brief an HS per Einschreiben oder einfach normal geschickt? Danke  ::-oopss:

----------


## outofhere

Nicht per Einschreiben, sondern wenn per EinWURFschreiben ;) Ich wrde es glaube ich morgen per Expressversand verschicken. Ist dann auch Einwurf, aber kommt garantiert am 13. an  :Smilie: 

An alle. Ich hatte die Ergebnisse schon verschickt ohne OP's zu ndern. Jetzt habe ich mich doch noch entschieden sie zu ndern, das geht doch, oder? Also ist eh schon abgeschickt, aber ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich das berhaupt durfte  :Smilie:

----------


## pilZ

Komme jetzt doch etwas ins Schleudern: Wenn ich als Neuabiturient mein TMS-Ergebnis bercksichtigt haben mchte, heit das dann, dass ich den schriftlichen Nachweis (5. Seite) bis zum 31.7. nach Dortmund geschickt haben muss? Oder ist die Deadline wie fr den elektronischen Antrag der 15.7.???? Dann wre es ja hchste Eisenbahn!!!

----------


## Anne23

"Fr Neu-Abiturienten endet die Frist fr das Einreichen bzw. Nachreichen der Unterlagen 
am 31. Juli des laufenden Jahres (Eingang bei hochschulstart.de)."

Ich frage mich manchmal, wie man das Studium schaffen will, in dem man viel lesen muss und auch das Gelesene verstehen und behalten muss, wenn man es nicht schafft, die entsprechenden Seiten auf hochschulstart aufzurufen und was dort steht anzuwenden.
Nur mit Nervositt lsst sich das schon fast nicht mehr erklren!

----------


## pilZ

Ist Dein Ton angemessen? 

Natrlich kann ich lesen und kenne das Zitat; es ist dabei aber nicht explizit die TMS-Angelegenheit angesprochen. Wenn man hingegen Anton ausfllt, kommt beim TMS-Eintrag der Hinweis auf den 15.7. als Ausschlussfrist. berdies gilt fr manche Universitten wie z.B. FR, dass der physische TMS-Nachweis ebenfalls zum 15.7. eingegangen sein muss. 

Ist es bei dieser unklaren Sachlage wirklich so unverstndlich, dass man nachfragt? Finde ich nicht!

----------


## pilZ

"Bewerber, die am Test fr medizinische Studiengnge teilgenommen haben, senden bitte eine Kopie des Testergebnisses bis zum 15. Juli (zum Wintersemester) an hochschulstart.de, 44128 Dortmund."

Zu finden auf hochschulstart.de unter den faq ad "Unterlagen".

Ja, liebe Anne23, ich bin wirklich studierunfhig, weil ich mich dadurch verunsichern lasse. :Traurig:  An dieser Stelle ist allerdings nicht differenziert zwischen Alt- und Neuabiturienten. 

Kann denn bitte jemand besttigen, dass in meinem Fall tatschlich der 31. Juli die Eingangsfrist ist? Besten Dank vorab.

----------


## Solara

Dort anrufen und nachfragen - oder einfach bis 15.7. das Ding dort haben, was hindert dich denn dran? Dann bist du definitiv auf der sicheren Seite. 
Ich wrde mich auf keine Aussage hier verlassen, wer sagt dir denn, dass der- oder diejenige richtig informiert ist?

----------


## Anne23

Altabiturienten mssen sich bis zum 31.05. beworben haben (bei hochschulstart), drfen Unterlagen bis zum 15.06. einreichen und da das Ergebnis des TMS dann ja noch nicht da ist, ausschlielich dieses Ergebnis bis zum 15.07. nachreichen.

Neuabiturienten mssen sich bis zum 15.07. bewerben und Unterlagen bis zum 31.07. einreichen, und zwar alle!

Zu finden sind diese Angabe auf hochschulstart.de, aber nur fr die, die lesen knnen!!

----------


## pilZ

Schwache Antwort, die das zuvor Referierte vllig auer Acht lsst.

----------


## Jasymed

Falls es noch fr jemand anderen wichtig ist: Das Kontrollblatt wird auch bei Alt-Abiturienten von Hochschulstart aktualisiert  :Smilie:  Meins liegt seit heute vor.

----------


## xTheDadumbo

Hallo, 
meine Abiturpunktzahl betrug 741/900 Punkte (1,5). Im tms habe ich prozentrang 98, also Testwert 119 erreicht. Damit komme ich in Heidelberg auf 61,67 Punkte. Wie wrdet ihr meine Chancen dieses Wintersemester einschtzen??? 
Danke im Vorraus

----------


## outofhere

> Hallo, 
> meine Abiturpunktzahl betrug 741/900 Punkte (1,5). Im tms habe ich prozentrang 98, also Testwert 119 erreicht. Damit komme ich in Heidelberg auf 61,67 Punkte. Wie wrdet ihr meine Chancen dieses Wintersemester einschtzen??? 
> Danke im Vorraus


Deine Chancen sind gut, wrde ich sagen. Bis jetzt ist es nie auch nur fast so stark angestiegen. 100% sicher ist es nicht, aber sieht gut aus  :Smilie:

----------


## xTheDadumbo

Danke fr die schnelle Antwort  :Smilie:  
Dann hab ich mit Heidelberg als OP1 schon die richtige Entscheidung getroffen...

----------


## Knuffel

Ich verkaufe diverses TMS-bungsmaterial  :Da schau ich mal nach ...: . bei Interesse und Preisinfos einfach PN  :hmmm...: 

- Meditrain: Band 1, Trainingstext zum TMS/EMS, 204 Aufgaben + das dazugehrige Lsungsheft (wird nur zusammen verkauft)
- Meditrain, Band 2: Figuren lernen  Fakten lernen
- Meditrain, Band 3: Schlauchfiguren 
- Meditrain, Band 4: Muster zuordnen
- Meditrain: Band 5, Diagramme und Tabellen (einige wenige Markierungen)
- Meditrain: Schlauchfiguren
- Meditrain: Aufgabensammlung zu den Untertests
- Meditrain: Aufgabensammlung zum Untertest Quantitative und formale Probleme (einige wenige Markierungen)
- Fit fr den TMS/EMS, Aufgabensammlung zum Untertest Quantitative und formale Probleme, Daniel Mrosek (einige wenige Markierungen)
- Med Gurus: Mathe Leitfaden, Quantitative und formale Probleme, 6. Auflage, 2016 (ganz wenige Markierungen)
- Med Gurus: Medizinisch-Naturwissenschaftliches Grundverstndnis, 1. Auflage, 2016 (einige wenige Markierungen)
- Med Gurus: Textverstndnis, 5. Auflage, 2016 (einige wenige Markierungen)

----------


## Akın.Kap.

Heyo,
ich weiss, wir lesen hier viel "Wo hab ich Chancen"-Nachrichten, aber ich htte einfach gerne eure Meinung.  

Abi:1,9
TMS:87% bzw. 1,3
Ausbidung zum GKP abgeschlossen

Mainz NC 1,2, ich steht genau auf 1,2.

Hat jdm was von Mainz und den Zulassungen gehrt? Vllt von Bekannten mit was die reingekommen sind? 
Oder vllt versteckte Foren und Zahlen wie viele da zugelassen werden?

Lg aus der Toskana Deutschlands  :Smilie:

----------


## Caramel3009

Ich habe nochmal eine andere Frage, die nichtt ganz zum Thema passt.
An diejenigen, die eventuell auch nach Heidelberg kommen: Im Internet steht, dass die Vorlesungen am 17. Oktober beginnen. allerdings hat man ja manchmal vorher noch irgendwelche vorkurse, um nochmal den stoff zu wiederholen. Wei jemand, ob es sowas in HD gibt und wenn ja, wann das alles anfngt?

----------


## Ursa

Hallo
hat jemand Erfahrungen, wie lange es dauert, bis der Ortsnderungsantrag im Kontrollblatt steht?
Ich wei, es ist jetzt High Season bei HSS. Ich habe am Sonntag meinen Antrag per Post abgeschickt (TMS neu/ Altabiturientin) aber bis heute steht noch nichts drin. Und diese angegebene Telefonnummer stimmt wohl auch nicht , sagt die freundliche Telefonstimme.
Hat mir jemand eine aktuelle funktionierend Tel.Nr. und wie lange muss man zur Zeit rechnen. Hat jemand es auch in den letzten Tagen abgeschickt?  Meine Postkarte habe ich zurck erhalten als Eingangsbesttigung. aber trotzdem mache ich mir Sorgen.

----------


## medigirl18

ok ich stehe kurz vor einem Herzinfarkt. ich habe gerade gesehen, dass meine Daten endlich gendert wurden. Ich hatte aber angegeben, dass ich auch mein Studienfach ndern mchte (Humanmedizin zu Zahnmedizin) und DAS WURDE NICHT BERNOMMEN!

Damit ist meine komplette Bewerbung totaler Schwachsinn und wenn ich bei hochschulstart anrufe erreiche ich niemanden!

Ich wei gerade gar nicht mehr weiter :/

----------


## Ursa

> ok ich stehe kurz vor einem Herzinfarkt. ich habe gerade gesehen, dass meine Daten endlich gendert wurden. Ich hatte aber angegeben, dass ich auch mein Studienfach ndern mchte (Humanmedizin zu Zahnmedizin) und DAS WURDE NICHT BERNOMMEN!
> 
> Damit ist meine komplette Bewerbung totaler Schwachsinn und wenn ich bei hochschulstart anrufe erreiche ich niemanden!
> 
> Ich wei gerade gar nicht mehr weiter :/


Das klingt ja katastrophal!!
Welche Telefonnummer hast du denn angerufen?
0180 3 987111 001  Diese Tel funktioniert bei mir nicht. Kannst du mir evtl eine andere geben? Bin auch ganz nervs

----------


## medigirl18

ja habe dort angerufen, aber die nehmen nur Anrufe bis 15:00 Uhr entgegen anscheinend.
Ich schreibe gerade eine Mail und hoffe, dass die diesen Fehler beheben, denn der ist echt katastrophal!!! Ich habe in meinem nderungsantrag ganz deutlich geschrieben, dass ich meine Studienfach ndern mchte und habe genau geschrieben

"Neu gewhltes Studienfach: Zahnmedizin"

genauer htte ich das doch nicht schreiben knnen oder?

----------


## ili96

Falls dortmund nicht zu weit weg sein sollte, wrde ich es als letzte Option mit hinfahren versuchen.. 

Sicher ist sicher.

----------


## Memento

Oh man so eine scheie :Big Grin: 
Ich hab richtig angst das meine unterlagen fr heidelberg nicht vollstndig sind, nicht angekommen sind irgendwie sowas..hab denen ne mail geschrieben aber die meinten es seien zu viele bewerbungen zur zeit und sie knnten mir keine ausknfte geben ber Eingang bzw Vollstndigkeit der Unterlagen :Frown: 

@caramel ich wei nichts von so kursen, aber in der woche vor beginn der vorlesungen ist ja auch erstmal noch erstiwoche..und da zusagen erst am 4 september kommen bleibt eigentlich nichts an zeit fr sowas brig wrde ich sagen :Smilie:

----------


## medigirl18

Aber muss ich das jetzt ausbaden, weil die n Fehler gemacht haben? Knnen die das nicht einfach ndern, wenn ich die morgen anrufe? Die haben ja schlielich meine Unterlagen und knnen nachprfen, ob ich die "Wahrheit" sage oder nicht?

Ich seh das iwie nicht ein 4h nach Dortmund zu fahren :/ 

Das regt mich gerade so dermaen auf! Am Ende ist doch was schief gegangen und das, obwohl man sich davor alles Milliarden mal durchgelesen hat :/

----------


## outofhere

> Aber muss ich das jetzt ausbaden, weil die n Fehler gemacht haben? Knnen die das nicht einfach ndern, wenn ich die morgen anrufe? Die haben ja schlielich meine Unterlagen und knnen nachprfen, ob ich die "Wahrheit" sage oder nicht?
> 
> Ich seh das iwie nicht ein 4h nach Dortmund zu fahren :/ 
> 
> Das regt mich gerade so dermaen auf! Am Ende ist doch was schief gegangen und das, obwohl man sich davor alles Milliarden mal durchgelesen hat :/


Ich denke, dass sie das ohne Probleme ndern werden. Und wenn du zu spt durchkommst, dann msste das trotzdem bercksichtig werden, du hast dich ja (auch per Mail) rechtzeitig gemeldet. Sonst htten die ganz schnell ne Klage am Hals, das wollen die sicher auch nicht. Das ist natrlich keine 100%ige Sache, ich glaube aber nicht, dass du nach Dortmund fahren musst.

----------


## Caramel3009

@medigirl: ich denke auch, dass das bei dir trotzdem klappen wird. bei hss ist alles fristgerecht eingegangen, also haben die auch alles zu bercksichtigen, was du ndern lassen wolltest. wenn sie es verbaseln, deinen brief ordentlich zu lesen, ist das nicht deine schuld, und sie werden es sicherlich ndern und sich 1000x entschuldigen  :Smilie:

----------


## Pheppo

Kopf hoch Medigirl, mehr als es im Brief zu schreiben und jetzt nochmal ne Email kannst du ja auch nicht wirklich machen. Denke auch, dass sie es problemlos ndern werden..  ::-oopss: 

Hab auch noch keine Rckmeldung, weder Postkarte noch nderungsmail, langsam werde ich nervs.. Werde morgen auch mal anrufen -_-

----------


## outofhere

> Kopf hoch Medigirl, mehr als es im Brief zu schreiben und jetzt nochmal ne Email kannst du ja auch nicht wirklich machen. Denke auch, dass sie es problemlos ndern werden.. 
> 
> Hab auch noch keine Rckmeldung, weder Postkarte noch nderungsmail, langsam werde ich nervs.. Werde morgen auch mal anrufen -_-


Also ne Mail gibt es nicht, du musst schon in's Kontrollblatt gucken  :Smilie:

----------


## medigirl18

kurzes update !!! es hat geklappt, Leute ! Danke,dass ihr mir da wieder Mut gemacht habt. Ich stand wohl gestern ziemlich unter Schock  :Smilie: 

Habe gerade angerufen und nur damit ihr es auch wisst, die haben so ziemlich alles nochmal abndern mssen bei mir. Ich hatte nmlich (wegen des Studiengangwechsels) auch meine Wartezeitliste und Abiturbestenliste abgendert gehabt. WURDE NATRLICH AUCH NICHT BERNOMMEN !

Hab also mein Studiengang gendert und noch die zwei anderen Listen. Bin auch berraschend schnell durchgekommen. Nur zwei mal angerufen und die Frau war sehr nett und hat alles schnell gendert. Also falls ihr Fehler findet, schnell melden  :Smilie: 

Schnen Tag euch  :Smilie:

----------


## drfeelgood97

Hallo ihr Lieben  :Smilie: 

Gibt es evtl. eine allgemeine bersicht ber die beim Test erreichten Notenquivalente? Also z. B., dass 10% 1,0 bis 1,3 haben oder so hnlich?! 

Hab' mich mit dem Test nicht weiter beschftigt, mchte nur wissen, welche Chancen man an Unis mit 51/49 DN/Notenqui hat. 

Also wie viel Prozent der TN z.B. besser/gleich 1,5 (Notenqui) waren.

Danke euch  :Smilie:

----------


## Ursa

> Hallo ihr Lieben 
> 
> Gibt es evtl. eine allgemeine bersicht ber die beim Test erreichten Notenquivalente? Also z. B., dass 10% 1,0 bis 1,3 haben oder so hnlich?! 
> 
> Hab' mich mit dem Test nicht weiter beschftigt, mchte nur wissen, welche Chancen man an Unis mit 51/49 DN/Notenqui hat. 
> 
> Also wie viel Prozent der TN z.B. besser/gleich 1,5 (Notenqui) waren.
> 
> Danke euch


Hallo, 

also ich hatte 75 % mit dem Notenquivalent 1,5.  Ich hoffe, dies beantwortet dir deine Frage.

----------


## drfeelgood97

Danke, das hilft mir schon weiter.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ili96

Ich will nichts falsches sagen. Aber: dieses Jahr waren mMn 4% etwa ein Zehntel.
D.h. 75% -> 1,5; 
82% -> 1,4 und somit 86% bereits 1,3.

Natrlich nur grob

----------


## drfeelgood97

> Ich will nichts falsches sagen. Aber: dieses Jahr waren mMn 4% etwa ein Zehntel.
> D.h. 75% -> 1,5; 
> 82% -> 1,4 und somit 86% bereits 1,3.
> 
> Natrlich nur grob


Spiegeln diese Angaben auch die Zahl der TN mit diesen Noten? Ich denke schon. Wrde also bedeuten, dass 2% 1,0 haben (98% erreicht), 4% 1,1 haben, 4% 1,2 haben usw..

Oder hngt der erreichte Prozentrang nicht mit der Zahl der TN mit diesen Prozenten zusammen, sondern beschreibt nur das Gesamtergebnis des Tests fr jeden Einzelnen, was bedeuten knnte, dass es ganz viele mit 1,0 geben knnte, da sie mind. 98% erreicht haben?

----------


## Lennart96

Hi drfeelgood97,

Die Prozentrnge hngen mit deiner Rohpunktzahl zusammen, also der Anzahl der von Dir richtig gelsten Aufgaben. Du kannst maximal 178 Punkte erreichen und minimal 0. Dann wird eine Rangliste mit der Rohpunktzahl gebildet und auf diese werden die Prozentrnge verteilt. Bsp (alle Zahlen frei erfunden).: du hast 130 von 178 Rohpunkten und bist damit auf der Ranglisten Platz 497 von 10000, das bedeutet du bist unter den besten 5 Prozent, also ist deine Prozentrang 95.

Sorry, dieser Teil hat sich erledigt durch Ursa's Post hiernach.

----------


## Ursa

also ich habe mal einige Angaben von Teilnehmern hier in einer Liste zusammengefasst:

Punktzahl       %     Testwert   Notenquivalent

 -------         99%     122          1,0
138             97%      118          1,0
137             96%       -----        -----
134             94%      115          1,0

124             87%      111          1,3
122             85%      110          1,4
121             84%      110 (?)     ----

117             78%      108          ----
116             78%      108          1,5
114             75%      107          1,5
113             74%      106          1,6

98               49%      ----          2,0        

aber bitte ohne Gewhr! ich habe dies nur aus den TMS-Posts zusammengesammelt. Aber eine gewisse Logik ist durchaus ersichtlich und fr unsere Orientierung sicher hilfreich.
Vielleicht finden sich ja noch Leute, die diese Tabelle mit ihren Werten ergnzen knnen. Ich pflege sie dann gerne hierzu ein.

----------


## anna2018

Hallo an alle,

Erstmal herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle die ihr erhofftes TMS Ergebnis erreicht haben und es hoffentlich an ihre Wunschuni schaffen)))
Ich werde den TMS 2017 machen und habe hier im Thread sehr viele ntzliche Informationen zur Vorbereitung erhalten,danke dafr!
Eine Frage htte ich allerdings zu euren Bewerbungen : ihr habt ne frankierte Postkarte mit in den Umschlag gelegt den ihr an die unis geschickt habt?damit ihr wisst , ob die Unterlagen angekommen sind ( geh ich mal von aus)
Habt ihr da auch etwas draufgeschrieben?
Lg Anna

----------


## anna2018

Und knnte jemand vielleicht einen Link zur Facebook Seite des TMS schicken,ich finde da irgendwie nichts🙈

----------


## sonne2

> H
> Eine Frage htte ich allerdings zu euren Bewerbungen : ihr habt ne frankierte Postkarte mit in den Umschlag gelegt den ihr an die unis geschickt habt?damit ihr wisst , ob die Unterlagen angekommen sind ( geh ich mal von aus)
> Habt ihr da auch etwas draufgeschrieben?


Ja, frankierte Postkarte mit deiner Adresse natrlich  :Smilie:  Sonst nichts draufgeschrieben, das ist nicht notwendig. Habe es, glaube, Freitag losgeschickt und hatte am Dienstag die Postkarte im Briefkasten und Mittwoch schon meine Besttigung per Email. Also die sind da sehr schnell.  :Smilie:  Wenn du - wie ich - frh dran bist (habe so am 7.7. losgeschickt, 31.7. war Einsendeschluss der Unterlagen), hat man also noch genug Spielraum, falls was schief lief.

----------


## anna2018

Super danke, dann wei ich schon mal bescheid wenn ich mich dann bewerben werde, wenn denn alles so klappt wie ich mir das vorgenommen habe)))

----------


## Jasymed

Da ist mein Klner Studienplatz  :Smilie: ) <3 Danke euch fr die Tipps etc.! Wie siehts bei euch aus?  :Smilie:

----------


## philippd

Glckwunsch  :Smilie: 
Bin dank des TMS in Mnchen drin
Wrde mich interessieren bis zu welchen Schnitt/TMS man noch in Kln reinkam, war meine 2. OP

----------


## Moosachat

Herzlichen Glckwunsch euch beiden  :Smilie: 

Ich wurde auch in Kln angenommen dank TMS. 

@philippd: Hatte 1,9 Abi, aber 1,0 TMS --> etwa 65 Punkte. Das hat zum Glck locker gereicht, die Grenze liegt laut Hss bei 58,8 Punkten. Also musst du mal ausrechnen, bei welchem Abi welches TMS-Ergebnis ntig gewesen wre.

----------


## medchem-15

Hallo anna2018,

Als ich meine Unterlagen an die Universitten geschickt habe, habe ich sie mit Einschreiben und Rckschein abgeschickt. Das ist wahrscheinlich teurer als eine frankierte Postkarte, aber narrensicher.

Viele Gre & viel, viel Glck fr den TMS bzw. bei der Vorbereitung!

medchem-15

----------


## Jasymed

@philippd: Genau, 58,8 Punkte bis jetzt. Bin mit Abi 1,4 und TMS-Standardwert 118, also ca. 73 Punkten wie erwartet drin  :Smilie: 

Glckwunsch euch allen auch!

----------


## acki123

Bin auch dank TMS in Kln drin  :Smilie: 
Wei einer, ob man jetzt schon den Platz annehmen kann, obwohl die Frist vom 7.9-15.9 ist?  :Smilie:

----------


## Moosachat

@acki123: Hast du denn schon die Mail bekommen, die die Daten zur Erstellung des KLIPS-Accounts erhlt?
Ich hab noch nichts bekommen...

----------


## acki123

@Moosachat
Ne leider auch noch nicht.. vielleicht kommt die ja auch erst am 7.9  :Smilie:

----------


## ehem-user-18-04-2019-1444

Ich habe mal eine Frage zu der Schwierigkeit von "Muster zuordnen"...Sind die Aufgaben im TMS vom Schwierigkeitsgrad eher den Original-bungsaufgaben-Bchern hnlich, oder knnen sie auch schon so wie die von studymed sein?

Bei den Bchern von IFS hatte ich keine Probleme und dachte die Teilaufgabe lge mir richtig gut...bungsaufgaben von studymed gemacht: tja falsch gedacht, selbst nach 15 Minuten angucken, wrde ich da nicht auf die Lsung kommen  :Oh nee...:

----------


## ili96

1. bei allem Respekt- meines Erachtens ist es viel zu frh, jetzt schon zu lernen. Fr Mathe und Textverst. kannst du bereits anfangen zu lernen, aber nicht mit den kurzen Untertests wie Muster! Da geht dir bald die Puste aus und auerdem verbessert man sich dort innerhalb von nur 3 Wochen!

2. studymed kann ich nicht beurteilen- aber im TMS 2016 (und angeblich davor) schien Muster zu ordnen fast genau so schwer zu sein, wie bei den bungsaufgaben bei *Fritest*  (nicht mehr im Handel verfgbar, nur noch gebrauchte.. ich verkaufe es -> schau in die verkaufsgruppe)

3. wenn du dann richtig anfngst zu lernen, wirst du nach sptestens 3 Wochen riesen Erfolge verzeichnen knnen. D.h. wenn du den fehler jetzt zwar nicht findest, ist wahrscheinlich zum Einen das Material sehr schwer (& somit eine perfekte bung) und zum anderen wirst du sie durch bung in paar wochen gut lsen knnen.
Es braucht einfach bung + ein bisschen Zeit.

LG und viel Erfolg!

----------


## anna2018

Das es noch zu frh ist denke ich auch,wollte auch schon jetzt anfangen aber denke es hat keinen Sinn.dann hat man alles schon vor dem lange vor dem Test durchgearbeitet und im Mai fehlt einem dann wieder die bung.
Ein paar bungsmaterialien habe ich mir allerdings schon besorgt 

Und was Fritest angeht, die sind schon noch erhltlich, nur eben nicht in Deutschland. Auf der Homepage kann man ja nicht in Euro umstellen und von daher nicht bestellen. Ich hatte die allerdings angeschrieben und man sagte mir es gibt auf der Seite noch ein Bestellformular zum Download( was ich blderweise vorher selbst nicht gesehen hatte)dort stehen dann auch die Preise in Euro. Man fllt dann einfach alles aus und schickt es denen per Post. Die Hefte kommen dann zusammen mit der Rechnung per Post

----------


## Jasymed

An die Klner: Wie Bucht ihr eure Termine zur Einschreibung? Bei mir steht da zu Medizin immer noch 20%+20% Quote und "you're not authorised to view this page". Werde langsam kribbelig, ne Woche vor der Ausschlussfrist noch keinen Termin zur Einschreibung zu haben. ://

----------


## Moosachat

@Jasymed: Genau habe ich jetzt nicht verstanden, wo das mit dem "not authorized" bei dir steht, aber ich versuche mal zu beschreiben, wie ich es gemacht habe. 
Also bei war es so, dass zwei Tage nach Zahlung des Semesterbeitrags in meinem KLIPS2.0-Account ein grner Haken vor diesem Punkt erschienen ist. Dann habe ich unter "Einzureichende Dokumente" auf das Kreuz vor "Terminbuchung" geklickt, da ist ein Link zur Terminbuchungsseite. Da steht ja auch, mit welchen Daten man sich auf der Seite anmelden muss. Auf der Terminbuchungsseite selbst stehen andere Daten ("ohne 0"?), aber das hab ich nicht verstanden und habe mich ganz normal mit der Bewerbernummer und dem Passwort angemeldet, was auch funktioniert hat. Dann konnte ich auf meinen gewnschten Termin klicken (in der Tabelle) und ihn buchen.
Oben drber steht bei mir auch irgendwas von 20%+20% Hauptverfahren (hatte ich bis jetzt noch gar nicht gesehen), ich hoffe, das war jetzt nicht falsch, dass ich mich schon fr die Einschreibung angemeldet habe. Aber mir hat niemand gesagt, dass AdH-Leute sich nicht schon einen Termin buchen knnen/drfen (oder ich habe es berlesen)...jetzt hast du mich verunsichert  :Big Grin: 

Ich hoffe, meine Erklrung hilft dir trotzdem weiter. Und vielleicht meldet sich ja noch ein Klner zu dem Thema?  :Smilie: 

Und btw: Wie macht ihr das so kurzfristig mit der Zimmersuche? Ich bin grad dezent am Verzweifeln und mache mir Sorgen, dass ich nichts mehr finde.

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Und btw: Wie macht ihr das so kurzfristig mit der Zimmersuche? Ich bin grad dezent am Verzweifeln und mache mir Sorgen, dass ich nichts mehr finde.


Irgendwas findet sich immer  :Grinnnss!: . Hast du mal in die Printausgabe der Zeitung dort geschaut?
Frag auch mal beim Studentenwerk an; manchmal bieten diese Notunterknfte an, um die ersten Wochen zu berbrcken, bis sich die Lage etwas entspannt hat.

----------


## Moosachat

> Irgendwas findet sich immer . Hast du mal in die Printausgabe der Zeitung dort geschaut?
> Frag auch mal beim Studentenwerk an; manchmal bieten diese Notunterknfte an, um die ersten Wochen zu berbrcken, bis sich die Lage etwas entspannt hat.


Danke fr den Tipp mit der Zeitung.  :Smilie:  Dann werde ich wohl mal eine kaufen, wenn ich zum Einschreiben in Kln bin.
Das Studentenwerk nerve ich grad schon, und ich hatte mich sogar schon letztes Jahr fr einen Wohnheimplatz da beworben...
Von einer Notunterkunft haben die Leute da bisher nichts erwhnt. Schau ich mal.

----------


## Lennart96

Hat sich schon einer/eine in Heidelberg eingeschrieben? Bekommt man dann bei der Einschreibung direkt das Ersti-Informationsheft oder muss ich warten bis die Post das bringt?

LG Lennart

----------


## sternchenfnger

> Hat sich schon einer/eine in Heidelberg eingeschrieben? Bekommt man dann bei der Einschreibung direkt das Ersti-Informationsheft oder muss ich warten bis die Post das bringt?


Die geben dir alle Unterlagen direkt bei deiner Einschreibung mit  :Smilie:

----------


## Jasymed

Hey Moosachat  :Smilie: 
Danke  :Smilie:  wenn ich auf das 20/20 geklickt hab kam das. Lag daran, dass ich zwei Login Daten hatte, da ich auch ne Master Zusage bekommen habe in Kln, also mein Fehler  ::-oopss:  hat alles geklappt

Zur Zimmersuche kann ich leider nicht viel sagen, da ich seit meiner Geburt in Kln lebe und noch nicht sofort ausziehen werde  :Big Grin:  wnsche euch aber viel Glck!!

----------


## RomanDLG

> Ich wnsch euch allen viel Erfolg. Ich hoffe, ich bekomme im September im AdH einen Studienplatz. Ich hab vor einigen Wochen mein 1,0-Ergebnis bekommen und bin fast durchgedreht. Ich habs euch als Motivation angehngt! Hngt euch rein, Viel hilft viel! Bcher gibts bei den Medgurus gute (aber teuer), Seminar hatte ich bei Prpkurs TMS gebucht. Viel Erfolg!
> 
> Anhang 30099


Ich will niemandem etwas falsches unterstellen, aber die falsche Schriftart und Platzierung der Zahlen, verbunden mit den extremen Bildartefakten rund um die Zahlen lassen bei mir das ungute Gefhl aufkommen das dieses Bild nicht ganz so echt ist und es dir mehr darum geht den Vorbereitunskurs zu loben...

----------


## Medikus15

...ich wrde sagen, du unterstellst nichts falsches sondern hast das genau richtig aufgedeckt. Echt dreist. Auf der Internet-Seite von Prpkurs TMS findet man unter dem Menpunkt "ber den TMS" tatschlich genau das gleiche Bild des Test-Ergebnisses. Das ist dann wohl kein Zufall. Bei diesen Geschftsgebaren muss man dann wohl mehr als Skeptisch sein. Jetzt wrde mich nur noch die Verbindung zwischen Prpkurs TMS und den Medgurus Bchern, die ja auch "beworben" werden, interessieren. Weiss da jemand was?

----------


## philippd

JonasSep und Martina111 scheinen beide Werbekonten von Prpkurs zu sein.
Martina111 postet schon seit 2014 in den TMS Threads, tut immer so als wrde "sie" im entsprechendem Jahr teilnehmen und kann immer positives von Prpkurs berichten. JonasSep hier auch eindeutig reine Werbung fr Prpkurs, mit dem sinnvollen Vorschlag dass Meditrain ebenfalls gut sei, jedoch teuer. Ich denke einfach nur um glaubhafter zu erscheinen, da man eher bereit ist das gnstige zu kaufen als das teure wenn beides empfohlen wird.
Es ist traurig aber nicht gro berraschend dass medilearn von Anbietern wie "prpkurs" als Werbeplattform benutzt wird. Es ist hier leicht verdientes Geld bzw kostenlose Werbung.
Ich habe die zwei Testsimulationen von Prpkurs und es ist kompletter Schrott. Auf jeder Seite grammatische und inhaltliche Fehler. Habe eine ewig lange Besprechung auf Amazon dazu geschrieben.
Ich hoffe die beiden Accounts werden gebannt und die angehenden Testteilnehmer kaufen nicht die Produkte von Prpkurs.
Wenn jmd. in Wiesbaden oder Mnchen ist, verschenke ich gerne die Simulationen von dem Anbieter, es ist wirklich beeindruckend wie schlecht das ist.
Meine Empfehlung: holt das meiste aus den Originalversionen raus, schaut ein wenig nach kostenlosem Material, dann bei Bedarf zahlungspflichtige bungen und zuletzt spezielle Bcher oder Kurse zu einzelnen Aufgabengruppen in Betracht ziehen.

----------


## Brutus

> JonasSep und Martina111 scheinen beide Werbekonten von Prpkurs zu sein.


Und weil das so ist, sind die beiden jetzt auch nicht mehr unter uns.

----------


## Jasymed

Hey TMSler,
wie seid ihr so ins Studium gestartet?  :Smilie: 
Ich freue mich so oft, wenn ich bei mir bers Klinkkgelnde laufe, dass ich jetzt tatschlich Medizin studieren darf. Geht es euch auch so? Und habe meine TMS-Tischnachbarin an meiner Uni wiedergetroffen!
LG Jasymed

----------


## *milkakuh*

Auch hier der Hinweis: Bitte nutzt fr Kaufgesuche/Kaufangebote den Forenflohmarkt. Beitrge hier und in hnlichen Threads werden gelscht.
*milkakuh*, Moderatorin

----------


## balibaum

hahah ich hatte auch ein sehr gutes ergebnis (92%) und nur 34% bei konzentriertem und sorgfltigem Arbeiten. Studierst du jetzt deswegen Medizin?

----------


## Sternchenhase

Mit wem redest du?

----------


## balibaum

Mit dir, Sternchenhase

Ich habe nur glaube ich das Forum noch nicht ganz verstanden, entschuldigung

----------

